#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93542 in clamsmtp (universe) "Please sync clamsmtp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93543 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed upon opening ntfs partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93545 in Ubuntu "Sdhci: System unusable after Standby." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93546 in openoffice.org (main) "2.2(rc3) Openoffice.org Address data sources missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93547 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl crashes on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93548 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93551 in Ubuntu "Missing Shutdown and Reboot buttons from gnome "power" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93552 in xfce4-panel (main) "Action button "Shut down" does not shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93549 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93550 in Ubuntu "/dev filesystem shows up in GTK File Chooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93553 in xfce4-panel (main) "Action buttons not translated into German" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93554 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Can't copy audio CDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93554
<dsas> hi pochu
<pochu> heya dsas :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93555 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Scripts source wrong file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93556 in hellanzb (universe) "[apport]  hellanzb crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93557 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed when closing the import window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93558 in Ubuntu "udevd: Problem with nvram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93558
<dsas> hmm, which package does the ubuntu "quit/shutdown" applet belong to?
<pochu> maybe g-p-m?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93559 in ltsp (main) "no sound ltsp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93559
<dsas> nope, only brightness and inhibit there
<pochu> gnome-applets?
<dsas> not that I can see.
<dsas> bah, I give up. I've just assigned it to the desktop team, someone will know.
<pochu> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93560 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager fails when upgrading to 6.06 from 5.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93562 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at lib/iomap.c:254!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93561 in apport (main) "inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93563 in Ubuntu "Can't remove or install a  flashplayer-nonfree.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93564 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "printk("Using specific hotkey driver\n"); has no prefix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93566 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper 1.38 fails to load broadcom driver bcmwl5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93568 in cryptmount (universe) "cannot initialize device-mapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93567 in prismstumbler (universe) "Clicked on try connect and the program closed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93569 in gdebi (main) "Can't remove or install a  flashplayer-nonfree.deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93570 in gfax (universe) "gfax is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93571 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::dirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93572 in vlc (universe) "vlc widget problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93573 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "D-Link dwl-120+ wireless card can't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93574 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel 2.6.20-12-generic - won't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93575 in pythoncard (universe) "codeEditor can't find PythonCard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93576 in Ubuntu "laptop sometimes does not reset the eth0 after sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93577 in network-manager (main) "network manager delays gnome splash screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93578 in rhythmbox (main) "properties wont change title/artist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93579 in Ubuntu "Screen Resolution is less than before" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93580 in ubiquity (main) "Install crashed with 6.10 Desktop in VirutalBox 1.3.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93581 in openssh (main) "sftp hangs my laptop every time I try to use put command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93581
<mjbrooks> anyone familiar with Xorg autoprobing?
<Burgundavia> mjbrooks: in what way
<Burgundavia> ?
<mjbrooks> well  ever since distros changed over to Xorg from XFree my monitor doesn't auto-probe correctly
<mjbrooks> it was fine with XFree
<mjbrooks> the vide card appears to be identified correctly    seems like a modeline thing
<mjbrooks> so when I boot to any distro the monitor is "spliced" (for lack of a term) into 4 overlapping sections
<mjbrooks> just tried FF Herd5  same thing :(
<mjbrooks> posted a comment to Bug #92667 which seemed related to that posters issue
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92667 in xorg "bad seing of the Desktop on a DELL and the live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92667
<mjbrooks> interesting,   wasn't expecting that auto-response  haha
* mjbrooks sighs... well  figured I'd ask
<mjbrooks> Is there a place to report things that are more like nitpiks than bugs?
<Hobbsee> the bugtracker - on the package that the nitpick is on
<mjbrooks> ty
<mjbrooks> someone should add a "nitpick" flag to the bugtracker  ;)
<Hobbsee> nah - but most of them get filed as wishlist bugs
<mjbrooks> this mught not even make it to a wishlist hehehe
<mjbrooks> I'm too Virgo to be a Virgo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93584 in python-defaults (main) "Idle just crashes in every way" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93584
<mjbrooks> I'm probably giving away that I'm new to this channel, but I just love Ubugtu!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93586 in evolution (main) "/usr/bin/esd missing with evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93589 in Ubuntu "Entire system crashes when using multisessions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93587 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93593 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93594 in ekiga (main) "Starting ekiga twice produces an empty error dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93596 in xsane (main) "[apport]  xsane crashed with SIGSEGV in realloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93597 in hal (main) "HAL doesn't recognize Tripp-Lite UPS as UPS" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93599 in Ubuntu "I could not install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93600 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Muting Master channel doesn't mute sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93598 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93601 in ubiquity (main) "installer window too big for some screens" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93602 in amule (universe) "Amule completely disappears when auto-started iconized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93603 in Ubuntu "php5-gmp package doesn't exist (nor do many other PHP extensions)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93604 in Ubuntu "gparted is missing in iso image for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93605 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim-url-handler crashed with Error in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93607 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Broken URLs in Yelp viewer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93608 in Ubuntu "the intel 965q is not recognized automaticly, ubuntu uses the vesa driver instead of the i810 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93608
<pef> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93610 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93611 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93612 in Ubuntu "IBM R60e LID Backlight problem under Gnome / GDM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93613 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session: malloc() memory corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93616 in Ubuntu "incorrect permission for user account created during installation " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93617 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93615 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[WISH]  Inform user about libata changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93618 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93619 in Ubuntu "java alternatives are not updated with the package, causing dangling symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93620 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Please upgrade NVIDIA drivers, current ones don't work for me." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93621 in texmaker (universe) "[apport]  texmaker crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::fromLocal8Bit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93623 in totem (main) "Totem skips mp3 (while Rhythmbox doesn't)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93624 in update-manager (main) ""System restart required" bubble is unnecessary, just use the alert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93622 in compiz (main) "Compiz makes gedit open on all workspaces initially" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93626 in Ubuntu "shut down screen has hick-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93625 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93627 in Ubuntu "X11/org.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93628 in xfce4-clipman-plugin (main) "[apport]  xfce4-clipman-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_utf8_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93629 in planner (main) "Translation "Work" and "Duration" is both "Dauer" in planner Application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93631 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93632 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  sbackupd crashed with GetoptError in long_has_args()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93633 in latexmk (universe) "please add glossary support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93634 in sysvinit (main) "mountpoint failed to identify some NFS mount point as mount point" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93635 in ubiquity (main) "Guided partitioning doesnt set swap partition as active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93636 in network-manager (main) "[regression]  breaks static ipv6 setup" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93638 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes with libnotify Popups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93639 in Ubuntu "gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93640 in software-properties (main) "[feisty]  Editing a third-party source requires components" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93641 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93642 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "new version 0.103.0 available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93642
<dholbach> hellas
<thekorn> morning dholbach !
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<thekorn> dholbach: bugnumbers wasn't working since r115, bug 93386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93386 in bughelper "Error in bugnumbers in .main since r115" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93644 in Ubuntu ""Sorry, Movie Player closed unexpectedly" every three seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93643 in restricted-manager (main) "changes manually set resolution" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93643
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll look into it in a bit - thanks a lot
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93646 in devede (multiverse) "[apport]  mencoder crashed with SIGILL in MP3_Init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93645 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93647 in devede (multiverse) "[apport]  devede crashed with OSError in convert_file()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93648 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "-12 failed to get past usplash" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93649 in gswitchit (universe) "gswitchit crashes right after gnome startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93649
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll package and upload the new version then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93650 in Ubuntu "Speakers don't work after resuming from hibernation in IBM R60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93651 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Zend Studio can`t even install now" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93651
<dholbach> thekorn: was that only in .main or in .0.1 too?
<thekorn> no, only in main
<dholbach> ok, then we're all good again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93654 in sane-backends (main) "USB_SUSPEND enabled kernel will kill my scanner Epson Perfektion 1670." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93655 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "New kernel 2.6.20-12-generic fails to mount reiserfs partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93656 in strigiapplet (universe) "[fiesty]  strigi applet can make kicker freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93657 in Ubuntu "network-admin isn't capable of disabling/enabling network interfaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93662 in blogtk (universe) "[apport]  BloGTK.py crashed with IOError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93663 in totem (main) "Totem: Warning in console: Error connecting to DBus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93660 in gnome-terminal (main) "Refresh on virtual desktop switching doesn't always happen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93661 in gconf (universe) "[apport]  gconf-helper crashed with SIGSEGV  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93664 in libapache-mod-backhand (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93665 in simba (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93666 in Ubuntu "beryl-manager crash on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93667 in emacs21 (main) "100% cpu when editing a java file with jde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93669 in twiki (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93670 in roxen4 (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93671 in libroxen-form (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93674 in tcpquota (universe) "[can-not-install]  prompt in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93672 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93673 in runit (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93676 in libooc-xml (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93675 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes on recursive symlinks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93677 in adept (main) "adept-manager (v2.1 cruiser) shows weird message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93678 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Mozilla Firefox crashs unexpected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93679 in gcalctool (main) "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93679
<dholbach> BUG FLOOD
<Fujitsu> This is nothing, dholbach.
<dholbach> seb128: i think bug 93679 was already fixed in svn - if they don't fix the build problem, i'll backport it to the version we have
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93679 in gcalctool "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93679
<dholbach> seb128: afaik it's the only change they made
<seb128> dholbach: that's a dup from bug #88294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88294 in gcalctool "[apport]  gcalctool crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88294
<dholbach> ok, taking a look at it in a bit
<ogra> [can-not-install]  ? is this a new update-manager feature ?
<seb128> dholbach: I've marked it dup
<dholbach> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<dholbach> ogra: no, that's mvo's upgrade tester
<Fujitsu> ogra: That's part of the installation/upgrade test thingy going on.
<ogra> ah
* dholbach hugs super-seb128
<seb128> dholbach: don't bother backporting too much for bugs which don't have many dups, we will have those for free with 2.18.1
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> seb128: the problem is that they didn't fix the doc-utils build problem yet
<dholbach> seb128: apart from that I agree with you
<elmargol> is there only one beta on the roadmap?
<seb128> dholbach: what is the build error for gcalctool?
<seb128> elmargol: yep, one beta and one month after that the new version
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93680 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-12 - Revert" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93680
<dholbach> seb128: they need a newer gnome-doc-utils.make script -- I tried it on my own, but it failed, when I tried to use the autotools on it
<seb128> k
<seb128> they will likely fix it for 2.18.1
<dholbach> they can't reproduce it
<dholbach> so I'm not sure they'll fix it
<dholbach> but atm the raw code diff is really small
<dholbach> so no problem for us
<seb128> k
<seb128> let's wait for now then ;)
<seb128> we will have a look again before feisty if that's not fixed then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93682 in linux-meta (main) "7.04 CardBus bridge ToPIC97 (rev 20) won't recognice cardbus cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93683 in zatacka (universe) "[UPLOAD]  Please upload new Zatacka" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93684 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93685 in Ubuntu "Upgrade Xubuntu Edgy->Feisty Login Fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93687 in gnome-panel (main) "destroyed gnome-panel" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93689 in bugzilla (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93686 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror French in Status Bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93688 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in update_completions_on_idle_cb() while sending mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93690 in compiz (main) "Problem to maximize Java Swing application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93691 in network-manager (main) "Network manager configuration much too inflexable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93692 in apt (main) "Feature that apt would automatically try ftp: instead http: and vice versa if one fails" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93693 in dspam (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93694 in ttcn-el (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93696 in mantis (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93696
<Panzerboy> hello all
<Hobbsee> hiya
<thekorn> dholbach: I have tried to wikify the "Developing Process" of bughelper (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/DevelopingProcess). Will add more content soon.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93695 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DVB-T USB stick keeps spamming syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93697 in yc-el (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93697
<elmargol> bug #3275
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3275 in acpi "Acer 5002 ACPI not supported" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3275
<elmargol> bug #93701
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93701 in evince "Evince: Printing a password protected pdf is not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93701
<elmargol> very annoying bug :(
<elmargol> seb128: do you need more informations?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93698 in xorg (main) "Nvidia geforce go 7400 not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93698
<seb128> elmargol: which one?
<elmargol> https://launchpad.net/bugs/93701
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93701 in evince "Evince: Printing a password protected pdf is not possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93700 in metacity (main) "metacity crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93700
<seb128> elmargol: an example would be useful
<seb128> elmargol: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375128
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 375128 in backends "Printing a password protected PDF fails" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<seb128> elmargol: that should be fixed with feisty, could you try with it?
<elmargol> yes. I'll download the beta release :D
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I've marked the bug fixed
<elmargol> well not fixed for edgy
<seb128> feel free to reopen if that's not the case
<seb128> well, edgy is stable
<seb128> we don't fix every small annoyance
<seb128> and that's not a LTS
<seb128> we are not likely to start a stable update work for a minor bug now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93701 in evince (main) "Evince: Printing a password protected pdf is not possible" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93702 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "compress debs using bzip2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93703 in mail-notification (universe) "option to notify the number of new messages in popup, rather than one popup per message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93704 in Ubuntu "Clicked on nvidia restricted drivers manager , and crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93704
<elmargol> ok. i wait for the beta torrent
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93705 in drupal (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93706 in Ubuntu "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93708 in acidbase (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93710 in Ubuntu "linux-image-2.6.20-12-generic  fails to boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93707 in slash (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93709 in phpwiki (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93711 in list (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93711
<fernando> moin all
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93712 in constraint (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93714 in ipvsadm (main) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93715 in libooc-x11 (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93713 in Ubuntu "Perl Libtary error in /usr/share/perl/5.8/utf8_heavy.pl on Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93713
<seb128> if somebody wants to do cleanup, audacity has some duplicates _XCBLockDisplay crashes to close
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93716 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  kernel 2.6.20-12 doens't boot anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93717 in phpbb2 (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93720 in bonsai (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93718 in jffnms (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93722 in z88dk (universe) "[can-not-install]  file overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93719 in rhythmbox (main) "Option to fade the transition between songs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93721 in reseed (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93729 in poker-network (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93723 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93724 in gradm (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93726 in update-manager (main) "update-manager allows multiple instances to start from gnome-panel icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93727 in serendipity (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93728 in portmidi (universe) "PortMidi is incorrectly compiled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93730 in portmidi (universe) "Upgrade PortMidi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93731 in torrus (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93732 in blootbot (universe) "[can-not-install]  prompt in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93733 in cacti (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93734 in restricted-manager (main) "disable compiz when disabling nvidia" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93735 in bricolage (universe) "[can-not-install]  prompt in postinst" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93735
<dholbach> thekorn: that looks very good already
<rpedro__> anyone notice a memory leak in Xorg? with an uptime of about 4 days, it is up to using 250Mb...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93738 in Ubuntu "I didn't find pptp-linux in my Herd 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93736 in qt-x11-free (main) "libqt3-lib (and -dev) have dangling symlinks for libs in /usr/share/qt3/lib" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93737 in beryl-manager (universe) "in a moment the computer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93739 in synaptic (main) "Old, unconsistent and ugly icon in synaptic." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93740 in jadetex (main) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93741 in mtop (universe) "[can-not-install]  maintainer script failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93742 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "missing nvidia kernel module (nvidia.ko)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93743 in ntp (main) "[apport]  ntpdate crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93744 in Ubuntu "kernel 2-6-20-12 doesn't work on intel with SATA Controller 82801FBM (ICH6M)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93745 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panels blinks repeatedly, then crashes... by the Penguin app" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93745
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93747 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash not installable / problem with libgtkhtml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93747
<dholbach> thekorn: do you have an idea how we could split the launchpadBugs and bughelper* source?
<dholbach> thekorn: I'd like to do that, since launchpadBugs now contains much more stuff than bughelper uses and I think that it will have a far better API quality, if it gets developed separately
<dholbach> thekorn: the only downside I see is that it will be harder to check it out from bzr and just use it
<thekorn> dholbach: yeah, I agree, but I haven't thought about that...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93746 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce-panel crash either after stopping screensaver or while doing nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93748 in texlive-extra (universe) "ltxtable.sty missing (required by curve.cls)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93748
<thekorn> dholbach: I dont know much about bzr and splitted sources, maybe it is enough if we just put all the code which parses the bug(detail)-pages into another file
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93749 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with IOError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93750 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  gnomebaker can't burn cd, RLIMIT_MEMLOCK" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93750
<dholbach> thekorn: i'll ask pitti about it
<dholbach> maybe he has a clever idea
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93751 in firefox (main) "firefox identification" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93752 in compiz (main) "would be nice to start an another window manager if compiz can't be used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93753 in beagle (main) "[apport]  IndexHelper.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93754 in k3b (main) "k3b reports problems with cdrecord" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93755 in gtkterm (universe) "Installed Menu Entry needs Icon and Formatting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93756 in debconf (main) "cannot update via debconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93757 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when a flash pop up child window appears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93758 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Openoffice excessive memory useage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93759 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed while I browsing the Ubuntu merchandise webpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93760 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in jabber_send() when denying buddy request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93761 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome Power Manager does not detect powerstatus change after resume from Hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93762 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed on feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93763 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes when initialising dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93764 in network-manager (main) "ipv4ll network config doesn't work correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93767 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice does not print correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93766 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu feisty-h5 installer crashed on firewire" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93768 in alsa-utils (main) "Sound stopped working in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93769 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "[apport]  java crashed with SIGSEGV in JVM_handle_linux_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93770 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_file_underflow()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93771 in evolution (main) "Evolution Mail update caused program to evaporate after clicking a jpeg file in email" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93772 in poppler (main) "text is inverted in some PDFs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93775 in Ubuntu "feisty installer fails (stops)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93773 in Ubuntu "the sleep option is not presente in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93774 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-setup scan only finds channels when it already has 'transports' defined" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93776 in network-manager (main) "incorrect wireless password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93778 in firefox (main) "report for testing. please dont reject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93777 in Ubuntu "keyboard only works sporadically on inspiron 1100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93779 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Faisty cannot reboot on HP NX6310" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93780 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-12 and module bttv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93781 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-setup doesn't link channels in the channel table with the sources in the uk_rt XML feed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93782 in bootcd (universe) "bootcd package broken in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93783 in Ubuntu "disconnection unexpected without explanation " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93784 in debconf (main) "Installation of updates is impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93785 in update-manager (main) "Problem with spampd stops updating (update-manager)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93786 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi crashed with IOError in _fetchArchives()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93788 in Ubuntu "screen resolution: changes are not retained" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93789 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93790 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV when starting gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93791 in bzr-gtk (universe) "[apport]  olive-gtk crashed with ObjectNotLocked in list_files()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93794 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93792 in Ubuntu "Feisty H5: audacious does not respect fallback character encodings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93793 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspend instead of hibernate when on ac-power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93795 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93796 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93797 in Ubuntu "Feisty H5: subtitleeditor cannot open files with custom character coding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93797
<ivoks> i need some guidance
<ivoks> bug #62165
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62165 in wireless-tools "no signal strenght unable to find eth to use" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62165
<ivoks> this is not a wifi-radar bug
<ivoks> wifi-radar parses output of iwlist, but iwlist shows wrong signal level
<ivoks> should i leave this as a wifi-radar bug or reject it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93800 in wengophone (universe) "wengophone: segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93801 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CD-Rom 2.6.20-12-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93802 in gnome-panel (main) "Random entries disappeared from System menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93803 in gnome-app-install (main) "desktop category 'Settings' needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93804 in update-manager (main) "New release available text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93806 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CD-Rom 2.6.20-12-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93807 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93805 in Ubuntu "GNOME keeps logging me out (fail safe session)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93808 in ndisgtk (universe) "ndisgtk can't configure wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93809 in texlive-base (universe) "[Feisty]  mathpazo style file is missing from texlive-latex-recommended" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93809
<Toadstool> ivoks: I'd reassign the bug to right package, either wireless-tools or kernel source, with a quick explanation
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93810 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid not starting on system boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93811 in ufraw (universe) "[apport]  ufraw crashed canon raw files (cr2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93812 in console-setup (main) "dpkg error for console-setup package with feisty for amd_64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93813 in apt (main) "gnome-games-data seems corrupt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93813
<ivoks> Toadstool: that's what i tough... well... it's allready assigned to wireless-tools
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93814 in mixxx (universe) "[apport]  mixxx crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93814
<dholbach> have a nice evening everyone - see you tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93815 in Ubuntu "resolv.conf search and domain keywords are out of order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93816 in stopmotion (universe) "crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93817 in linux-source-2.6.20 "2.6.20-12 Bootup Freezes with modprobe error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93818 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93819 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with IOError in copyfile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93820 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Monitor list is not sorted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93820
<swimmerino88> hi to evrebody!i have a simple question...i have registered me in launch...now what do i have to do to become an ubuntu tester?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93823 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93821 in kdenetwork (main) "7.04: kopete Jabber account requires email address but its not used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93822 in Ubuntu "logitech camera microphone doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93824 in evince (main) "Evince prints a fraction of total page with some pdf docs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93825 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  shares-admin does not use the chosen path" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93826 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93827 in cron (main) "[apport]  cron crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93828 in kdebase (main) "Wrong vitual-terminal on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93829 in banshee (universe) "podcast plugin doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93830 in python-numpy (universe) "numpy requires "linalg" module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93831 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting (universe) "screen "melts", no output displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93832 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting (universe) "screen "melts", no output displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93833 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93834 in compiz (main) "after upgrading most keyboard shortcut ceased to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93834
<mikebro> swimmerino88: Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93838 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarok crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93836 in Ubuntu "Installation firefox welcome Feisty Fawn wrong version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93839 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo crashes every time due to "stack smashing" (dup-of: 59378)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93837 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "crash on opening a new window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93835 in tilda (universe) "Tilda crashes if ran under Xvnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93841 in firefox (main) "[Firefox]  crashed wile writing in this bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93842 in gammu (universe) "package update for Gammu 1.10.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93842
<jwendell> nice bug 93841 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93841 in firefox "[Firefox]  crashed wile writing in this bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93843 in aspell-en (main) ""Ubuntu" and "Debian" are not in the dictionary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93844 in Ubuntu "Firefox crash at opening" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93845 in deskbar-applet (main) "integrated beagle-search-results broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93846 in Ubuntu "PCMCIA wireless card does not work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93848 in devmapper (main) "can't mount other filesystems in latest feisty kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93847 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Excessive CPU usage by Gnome System Monitor " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93849 in ffmpeg (universe) "ffmpeg does not have AMR audio support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93850 in boinc (universe) "boinc manager GUI bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93852 in trigger (universe) "trigger crashes before start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93855 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93857 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet.py crashed with AttributeError in change_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93858 in vmware-player (multiverse) "fonts in vmplayer are not readable under amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93851 in boinc (universe) "boinc-manager pl translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93859 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Very low volume on Toshiba satellite a100-155" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93859
<Kmos> Preparing to replace gedit 2.18.0-0ubuntu1 (using .../gedit_2.18.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<Kmos> prerm called with unknown argument `upgrade'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93862 in pilot-link (main) "libpda-pilot-perl: missing Pilot.pm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93863 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-client doesn't start more than one printer per terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93864 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "please sync from unstable (5.0.32-9)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93861 in Ubuntu "ATI radeon X1550 driver doesn't work under amd64. Mesa used as fallback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93865 in beryl-manager (universe) "Beryl crashed while using Amarok, synaptic, bluefish, quanta, aMSN, swiftfox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93866 in gnome-panel (main) "it reported eroor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93867 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93868 in gaim (main) "gaim does not show sent message sometimes (when animated smileys used)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93870 in Ubuntu "[fiesty kubuntu]  intel c2d macbook does not wake from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93869 in Ubuntu "Desktop-Effects: Could not acuire decoration manager selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93871 in Ubuntu "update errors emacs21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93872 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed during a conversation and crashed genome too" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93872
<owh> Can someone please advise me where I find out what the procedure is for closing a bug?
<Kmos> owh: change it to "rejected"
<Kmos> if you know what u're doing
<owh> Kmos: Are there any steps I should take before I do that? At the moment I have a few bugs that are awaiting responses, but I'm not holding my breath.
<owh> Kmos: Should there be a minimum time-lapse?
<Kmos> you need to wait
<Kmos> owh: i don't think so
<owh> Kmos: Is there a set procedure for this?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93874 in istanbul (universe) "[apport]  [feisty]  istanbul crashed with AttributeError in stop_recording()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93875 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93875
<Kmos> you need to wait to a ubuntu member review the bug
<Kmos> you send crash report or something ? to the bugs
<owh> Kmos: Well, I'm not the person reporting the bug, I'm the poor sod who assigned it to myself to fix it :-)
<owh> s/poor/silly/
<Kmos> and you fixed it ? :)
<Kmos> add a comment with the fix
<owh> Kmos: I cannot fix it because I don't have the information required :-(
<owh> Kmos: I suspect that the submitter also no longer has the information.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93873 in streamripper (universe) "[apport]  streamripper crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93873
<owh> Kmos: We're talking about dosfstools and failed file system repairs.
<Kmos> try to contact the maintainer of the package
<owh> Kmos: I did, there is no response. I took on the bugs because sistpoty and I worked through a few of them. I am in the process of attempting to determine if there are any remaining bugs that need attending to.
<owh> Kmos: What do you think of the idea of adding a comment along the lines of: "This bug will be rejected if no response is received within 14 days from now."
<owh> Kmos: When you wrote: "If you know what u're doing", what did you mean, other than changing the status to "Rejected"?
<Kmos> because you can do it, but if you know if you can close it
<Kmos> if it's fixed or no info provided by the reported that's not the case
<owh> Kmos: I do not understand what you're trying to explain.
<Kmos> go to #launchpad
<Kmos> and try to talk to someone
<Kmos> like, ubuntu members don't like we close bugs, they do it
<Kmos> if the maintainer don't response, keep it open
<owh> Kmos: Ah, now I understand what you're saying :-)
<owh> Kmos: Thanks
<Kmos> or you can try to find someone responsable for that
<Kmos> try to talk to mpt
<Kmos> owh: or try to find mrevell
<owh> Kmos: Responsible for what?
<Kmos> for launchpad / bugs
<Kmos> he knows what to do
<owh> Ok.
<owh> Kmos: I'm reading the wiki at the moment for any clues :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93876 in fai (universe) "feisty: fai 3.1.3ubuntu1 broken: fai nfsroot and demohost installastion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93876
<owh> Kmos: Here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage?action=show&redirect=Bugs%2FHowToApproachBugs and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-aa72b6a41481a1304f6cc8dc0b076db1c288ff10
<owh> Kmos: The first link says that some bugs won't get a response, those need to be rejected, the second one says here is the text to use.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93878 in kde-systemsettings (main) "The "up" and "down" buttons in the DNS configuration have very low quality icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93878
<Kmos> owh: you've a fix for it?
<Kmos> give me the link of the bug
<owh> #55121 #72293
<owh> Doh
<owh> Bug: #55121 and Bug: #72293
<owh> Hmm, doesn't the 'bot provide lookups any more?
<owh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/+bug/55121
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55121 in dosfstools "dosfsck fixes files with "illegal file names"" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<owh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dosfstools/+bug/72293
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 72293 in dosfstools "Boot fs-check error - Differences between boot sector and back-up" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<owh> ROTFL
<Kmos> :)
<yuriy_> owh: don't use a colon
<owh> Ah
<owh> Bug 55121
<owh> Bug #55121
<Kmos> lol
<owh> Nope
<Kmos> bot lagged
<owh> Funny how it detects a full URL and reports it :-)
<owh> Kmos: The proposed comment would be: "We are closing this bug report as it lacks the information, described in the previous comments, we need to investigate the problem further. However, please reopen it if you can give us the missing information and don't hesitate to submit bug reports in the future."
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93880 in anon-proxy (universe) "[apport]  proxytest crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93881 in ubiquity (main) "Crash during installation and during crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93882 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "aes-i586.ko is not preferred over aes.ko on >=586" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93883 in libtelepathy (universe) ".shlibs require >=0.51" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93883
<owh> Kmos: So, what do you think having read the reports?
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> it's a bug from 2006
<Kmos> i've commented it now
<owh> Kmos: That comment basically repeats my last comment :-)
<owh> owh == onno-itmaze == Onno Benschop
<Kmos> yep
<owh> owh == Onno Was Here
<owh> So, using the wiki as my shield, can I add the reject comment in your opinion?
<Kmos> i think you can
<owh> Anyone here reading along disagree?
<owh> s/disagree/(dis)agree/
* owh goes to tell the submitters the bad news.
<owh> Thanks Kmos.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93884 in busybox (main) "[feisty]  Ubuntu daily-live 20070319.1 won't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93885 in rhino (main) "It's completely broken: missing org/mozilla/javascript/tools/shell/Main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93886 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Please rebuild when libtelepathy2 0.0.51-3 hit the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93886
* owh decided to add a 24 hour delay in the actual bug reject.
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-20
<Kmos> owh: you can reject it
<Kmos> if ubuntu don't agree they will be notified
<Kmos> and change it
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> it you reject, they will be notified
<owh> Sure, I'll just leave it for 24 hours.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93887 in ubiquity (main) "Migration assistant is very slow to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93888 in meld (universe) "[apport]  meld crashed with AssertionError in _change_sequence()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93890 in Ubuntu "Package request for reaper3d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93891 in gs-esp (main) "[apport]  gs-esp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93892 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  KDenlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93889 in mixmaster (universe) "Please merge mixmaster 3.0b2-4 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93893 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer does not exit on end of stream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93894 in dvdrip (multiverse) "icon for dvdrip missing in KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93895 in debian-installer (main) "Feisty Alt amd64 text install did not recognise and add windows partition to boot menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93896 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokcollectionscanner crashed with SIGFPE in TagLib::Wav::Properties::readWavProperties()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93897 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Alps touchpad problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93898 in Ubuntu "Package request for rename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93899 in lxdoom (universe) "[apport]  sndserv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93900 in lxdoom (universe) "[apport]  sndserv crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93901 in compiz (main) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93902 in poker-network (universe) "mysql-configuration fails - no instructions on the installation-script." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93903 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  disksearch" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93904 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with SystemError in getGamma()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93905 in Ubuntu "Package request for ripole" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93906 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty: no networking/sound et al after upgrading to 2.6.20-12-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93907 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Faisty] cdrom that does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93909 in Ubuntu "updates-applet doesn't display preferences window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93909
<mr_pouit> dsas: please don't reject bugs tagged 'needs-packaging' (see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-March/001471.html) :)
<dsas> mr_pouit: great, nice to let the bugsquad know!
<dsas> :p
<mr_pouit> dsas: I am not MOTU, but I think they are going to write a mail ^^
<dsas> mr_pouit: ok. I'll unreject those bugs then
<mr_pouit> thanks (and I hope they'll write this mail soon ;)
<LaserJock> dsas: here?
<dsas> LaserJock: ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<mr_pouit> :D
<LaserJock> dsas: oh, but I don't wannaa :(
* LaserJock whines
<dsas> LaserJock: I'll forward the ubuntu-motu mail, it's ok.
<LaserJock> dsas: is there bug response for new packages?
<LaserJock> I can't remember
<mr_pouit> LaserJock: yes, and I think it redirects to MOTU/Packages/Candidates ^^
<dsas> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses?action=show&redirect=BugResponses#head-cb528b62036e56118c640fa6f6968730a782a29e
<LaserJock> dsas: sorry about that, btw. I should have thought to email bugsquad
<dsas> LaserJock: it's ok. no harm done.
* dsas is just having a bad day :)
<ajmitch> here, have a pony - your day will be much better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93910 in Ubuntu "SAOImage ds9 not closing/ cannot kill either" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93910
<dsas> thanks ajmitch :)
<dsas> LaserJock: There's a bunch of MOTU documentation related pages to change on the wiki too. But I guess you already know about those :)
<LaserJock> dsas: a bunch?
<dsas> LaserJock: 16 results for the "MOTU/Packages/Candidates" full text search.
<dsas> some of them are meeting logs and such though
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> we'll still probably have that page
<LaserJock> it'll just give a little "how to" on filing a good needs-packaging bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93912 in Ubuntu "No wireless connection until you log-in the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93911 in Ubuntu "console-setup and ubuntu-minimal report configuration errors during apt-get upgrades" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93911
<dsas> LaserJock: I've mailed the bugsquad with details of the workflow change.
<LaserJock> dsas: thanks a ton
<dsas> LaserJock: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93913 in Ubuntu "LCD brightness icon displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93914 in tilda (universe) "Tilda X crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93915 in update-manager (main) "Dist upgrade iwth update-manager -cd failed for edgy->feisty as of Mar 19" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93915
<shwag> anyone here who has access to raise the urgency on a bug ?
<shwag> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/42532
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42532 in ubiquity "Espresso should give better feedback when resizing partitions" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93916 in compiz (main) "Screen loses right-hand side and gnome title bar.  Colour depth restricted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93917 in Ubuntu "6.10 Live CD Hangs on HP Pavillion N5430 (Duron 850)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93918 in gftp (main) "gftp-gtk crashed selecting files in the 'Transfer Files' dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93919 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93919
<dsas> shwag: The developer (Colin Watson) posted on the bug (and was in fact the person who downgraded the severity)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93920 in Ubuntu "xorg error lines written to sudoers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93921 in e2fsprogs (main) "findfs does not find a UUID which patently exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93922 in Ubuntu "external sound card (USB) is not detected most of the time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93923 in Ubuntu "Edgy installer doesn't create a proper grub config file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93923
<shwag> dsas: yah..but that post was from 16 May 2006. He also says that the fix would be in dapper,..and it wasnt. Didnt make it into Edgy either. I wonder if it wont make it into Feisty either. Funny thing is, its just a display string change.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93924 in rpy (universe) "rpy package missing files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93924
<dsas> shwag: as far as the bug reads he partially fixed the bug in dapper.
<dsas> shwag: as far as I'm aware feisty had a complete new partitioning part of the program, maybe it's worth checking the bug exists there.
<shwag> dsas: if the paritioning part is new in feisty, the bug is probably gone.
<dsas> shwag: I think it is. I've not actually ran the installer, just upgraded.
<mixium> hello
<mixium> anyone here?
<dsas> hi mixium
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93925 in Ubuntu "xserver bug: random lockups, blank/garbled screen, resolution changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93929 in update-manager (main) "could not initialize update manager  unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93930 in zsh (main) "[apport]  zsh4 crashed with SIGSEGV in rawmemchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93931 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real  crashedwith SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93932 in gnotime (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93933 in maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93935 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93934 in phpqladmin (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93934
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch will need to retitle these
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93940 in nanourl (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93941 in gforge-plugin-scmsvn (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93936 in drupal-theme-marvinclassic (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93937 in netmrg (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93938 in nagat (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93939 in hunchentoot (universe) "[UNMETDEPS]  gnotime has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93939
* ajmitch floods the channel with mistitled bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93942 in Ubuntu "Creative Sound Blaster Audigy has disrupted sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93943 in linuxlogo (universe) "linuxlogo pkg contains /var/run/linuxlogo/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93945 in Ubuntu "speakers do not mute on dv2000 when jack pluged" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93946 in kde-guidance (main) "no idea, it just said needed to send report. I was using xterm. nothing was running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93948 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with GError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93949 in Ubuntu "max display setting not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93950 in f-prot-installer (multiverse) "[apport]  package f-prot-installer failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93952 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with TypeError in on_treeview_screens_cursor_changed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93953 in slab (universe) "gnome application browser crashes randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93953
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93951 in totem (main) "Random Crash without opening program at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93955 in ubiquity (main) "/dev/hda seen as /dev/sda  Herd 5 Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93956 in gimp (main) "gimp crashed after closing all open images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93957 in ubiquity (main) "Live CD fails checksum check from main menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93958 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93960 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Gnome Bittorrent doesn't open and craches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93961 in cegui-mk2 (universe) "Library packaging problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93962 in Ubuntu "black screen when close session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93962
<somian> Hi all.
<somian> There seems to be a problem with runit (1.6.0-1) which is a dependency of one or more of git-arch git-cvs git-svn git-daemon-run gitk gitweb cogito ...
<somian> "grep: /etc/inittab: No such file or directory" .. dpkg: error processing runit (--configure):
<somian> Ahh, looking closer, it's git-daemon-run
<somian> /etc/inittab is a RedHat-ism isn it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93963 in gimp (main) "Gimp Crashed While Opening A GIF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93964 in gksu (main) "Malicious program run as user can compromise system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93965 in Ubuntu "ata2: reset failed, giving up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93966 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed :installer failed with exitcode 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93967 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93968 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop is dependant on too many things" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93970 in spim (multiverse) "spim package is completely broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93969 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed :installer failed with exitcode 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93971 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_equal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93972 in portmap (main) ""BSDBSD" typo in portmap.8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93973 in wine (universe) "Can't use SCIM input method in wine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93974 in glabels (universe) "Image size changes when selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93975 in thoggen (universe) "[apport]  thoggen crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93976 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93977 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93978 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93979 in Ubuntu "Sound not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93981 in cpulimit (universe) "cpulimit crashes while trying to use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93982 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "restriced-modules 2.6.20-12 breaks network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93983 in kdelibs (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93984 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93985 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx driver doesn't work since kernel 2.6.20-9-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93986 in mythtv (multiverse) "Screen Blank and Frontend freezes upon startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93987 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed when trying to view folder subscriptions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93988 in Ubuntu "Adept Notifier hangs as a normal user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93989 in giplet (universe) "giplet does not display on the bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93990 in Ubuntu "gnome-theme-manager crashes at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93991 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl() at reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93992 in evolution (main) "evolution quits new windows incorrectly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93993 in arts (main) "Soundserver caused the signal 6(sigabrt)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93994 in ubiquity (main) "complete non response to task" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93995 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93997 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93996 in xorg (main) "[Feisty]  Samsung SyncMaster 712N Monitor not detected, available resolutions too low, HorizSync and VertRefresh wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94002 in Ubuntu "Fiesty logs-out when shutdown seleceted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94000 in thunar (main) "thunar crashes when the folder contains an image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94001 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94004 in Ubuntu "seems to be a problem with spamassassin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94003 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crashes (Herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94005 in firefox (main) "Firefox reboot my computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94006 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with UnboundLocalError in set_extended_filenames()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94006
<aLTer> hey there! I got kernel panic at dual core dual xeon motherboard yesterday with Alpha5. Should I file report?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94007 in totem (main) "Totem crashed *after* viewing a DivX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94008 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94009 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  JOSM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94009
<aLTer> I took a picture of kernel panic with digital camera. Anybody interested?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93502 in ubuntu-website "auto bookmark not correct?" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94010 in emacs21 (main) "emacs crash when loading up tutorials" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94011 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Frostwire" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94013 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with IOError in __setattr__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94015 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with IOError in __setattr__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93428 in ubuntu-website "wiki home page link not found from favorites link (dup-of: 93502)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94012 in sysv-rc-bootsplash (universe) "Alternative interfaces for other situations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94014 in nautilus (main) "List View: Name column size not remembered " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94016 in Ubuntu "cannot delete a link from the desktop using the mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94017 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  Wrong xorg automatic configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94018 in evolution-caldav "Evolution crashed on calling up Calendar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94019 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "screensaver breaks gamma correction of ati fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94020 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  seamonkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94021 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94022 in kdenetwork "Kopete jabber groupchat history only shown for currently present members" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94022
<dam_ned> hi all
<dam_ned> I have an issue regarding bug 47827, how should FHS compliance be handled in Ubuntu?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47827 in vmware-player "vmware-player lintian warnings" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47827
<dam_ned> I did not find any references
<dam_ned> imho the bug should not be rejected, but I am not sure...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94023 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel panic with ubuntu-server-7.04 (bare alpha5) while /bin/dd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94024 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94025 in wine (universe) "[UVF Exception Report]  wine 0.9.33" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94027 in Ubuntu "Booting LiveCD: Gnome settings daemon could not be loaded an crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94026 in epiphany-browser (main) "No address bar focus in new tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94028 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  ipw3945 wireless disabled (wired works)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94030 in epiphany-browser (main) "No middle-click to close on tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94031 in kde-guidance (main) "/etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py fails to run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94032 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94033 in filezilla (universe) "Started Filezilla, immediately returned error in /etc/mailcap, crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94035 in xen-source (universe) "IPW2915 Wireless fails in Xen Dom0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94036 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "regression: sound/speakers now working after resume on HP nw8240" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94038 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94038
<dholbach> hellas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94039 in ubiquity (main) "Exception in GTK frontend (herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94039
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94040 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94041 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94042 in Ubuntu "CPU monitor reports unrealistic frequencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94043 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel doesn't work correctly or show up at all with nvidia drivers and twinview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94044 in Ubuntu "cannot install from Herd-5 cd, install does hang before it begins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94045 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 ppc powerbook g4 1.5 ghz keyboard doesn't answer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94046 in epiphany (universe) "drop text to the icon in the addressbar  replace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94046
<somian> greetings humans
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94047 in amarok (main) "Amarok intermittently gives the error "no suitable demux plugin found" when trying to play remote streams/files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94048 in gnome-desktop (main) "[feisty]  Slow gnome application startup due to /etc/hosts misconfiguration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94049 in ubiquity (main) "i cant install ubuntu 6.10 or 6.06, i m getting installer crushed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94050 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in X11SalData::XIOErrorHdl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94051 in Ubuntu "Hibernation doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94052 in rosegarden (universe) "New version 1.5.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94055 in Ubuntu "MacBook Pro touchpad too sensible in Feisty - kernel-2.6.20-12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94056 in Ubuntu "Gnome Proxy with Authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94057 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94058 in rkhunter (universe) "feisty, edgy: rkhunter display bogos '-e' in output (bashism)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94059 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel with orientation on right after auto hide wont appear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94060 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94061 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94063 in beryl-manager (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000044gl()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94063
<dholbach> bdmurray: will you mail the hug day announce for friday?
* Hobbsee waves to dholbach 
<dholbach> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> :)
<jrib> Hi, regarding #94030, it's already been reported upstream and marked NOTABUG, can I just reject the bug on launchpad and link to the upstream bug? (gnome #319503)
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 319503 in Tabs "Middle click on a tab should close the tab" [Enhancement,Resolved: notabug]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=319503
<jrib> oh ubugtu you fail me... the ubuntu link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/94030
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94030 in epiphany-browser "No middle-click to close on tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Fujitsu> NOTABUG? You can't be serious.
* Fujitsu kicks GNOME for a bit.
<jrib> there's also an extension that implements the feature, so it won't be a big deal
<Fujitsu> Link and reject sounds OK to me.
<jrib> Fujitsu: k, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94064 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "MergedFB+Compiz/beryl leaves one desktop with artifacts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94064
<Hobbsee> KDE bug #116482
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 116482 in metakit plugin "metakit: akregator crashes at startup" [Crash,Reopened]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=116482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94068 in Ubuntu "Can't configure IP addr's on multiple NICs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94069 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94070 in Ubuntu "bar on top of menu bar is missing " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94071 in knetworkmanager (main) "dhcp not working automatically in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94072 in gdesklets (universe) "some of the gdesklets show up in the pager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94073 in Ubuntu "Dialogue boxes are missing text and input markers in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94074 in Ubuntu "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94077 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in fetch_data_word() (dup-of: 87449)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94078 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't detect updates available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94076 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_fini()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94079 in jokosher "Implement a Score Editor and Midi file playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94080 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash on close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94075 in ubuntu-website "broken link (dup-of: 93502)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94083 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  2.6.20-12 does not boot" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94091 in amarok (main) "amarok doesn't want to happen all the song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94092 in Ubuntu "One of two ethernet interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't get configured in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94095 in Ubuntu "Ethernet interface not configured at boot time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94096 in ppp (main) "Please merge ppp-2.4.4rel-7 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94096
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94097 in tomboy (main) ""Tomboy remote control disabled: Name 'com.beatniksoftware.Tomboy' does not exist."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94098 in monodevelop (universe) "[apport]  MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94098
<asac> dholbach: you looked at traces you uploaded for firefox?
<asac> dholbach: they are pretty worthless ... I am just wondering if you know why this happens for most of us ... actually we only have one mozilla team member left who can do useful feisty retraces
<asac> thats of course bad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94100 in hplip (main) "[apport]  toolbox crashed with IOError in __setattr__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94101 in enemylines7 (universe) "[apport]  enemylines7 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94099 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "gossip-telepathy has wrong dependencies (on libtelepathy2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94102 in synaptic (main) "Portuguese Mirror down?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94103 in klamav (universe) "cannot install klamav" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94104 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes after closing tab (.ogg file)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #93927 in ubuntu-iso-tests "bad link to wiki in feisty-desktop-i386.iso live (dup-of: 93502)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93927
<pochu> hi :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94105 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity Prepare disk space wrong disk may be selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94106 in mono (main) "Mono crashed while viewing mail in Thunderbird" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94106
<thekorn> hey pochu
<pochu> heya thekorn1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94107 in Ubuntu "Kernel 2.6.20-12 hangs during boot on my Dell D610 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94110 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94108 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _canonicalPCIBusID()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94109 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94111 in gnome-media (main) "gnome-sound-recorder crash with multiple windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94111
<bdmurray> dholbach: sure thing
<dholbach> bdmurray: nice
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94112 in Ubuntu "old-style fstab not updated during system upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94113 in net-snmp (main) "Syntax error in net-snmp-config, produces error message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94113
<dholbach> asac: best to ask pitti about that
<asac> dholbach: yes doing atm
<giskard> ciao *
<dholbach> hey giskard
<giskard> hi daniel :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94114 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94115 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94116 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed when using Blender" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94116
<Simira> can someone help me to find a bug about fan not working after hibernation (resume)? I know it's there, I just can't seem to find it!
<antidrugue> hi everyone, I filled this bug yesterday : https://launchpad.net/bugs/93884
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93884 in busybox "[feisty]  Ubuntu daily-live 20070319.1 won't install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<antidrugue> i'm not sure what to make of it, feisty herd 2 (as well dapper and edgy) were working perfectly on my machine (an asus z63a laptop, intel i915 based), now feisty herd 5 (or latest daily-live) won't even boot
<antidrugue> does anyone as a clue ? all i can find about this "/bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off" is related to newer i965 motherboards, or jmicron chipset, which obviously as nothing to do with my laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94117 in Ubuntu "Power manager on 20070228.1 displays empty after hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94119 in Ubuntu "CDROM drive no longer working, unable to mount." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94120 in upstart (main) "bootlogd configuration files are misleading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94121 in Ubuntu "Auto update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94122 in Ubuntu "locks up on pernament install 1/2 way" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94122
<thotz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices is outdated for edgy. which information do i need on EDGY? could somebody please tell me that how to find out for example usb disk problems?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94123 in picard (universe) "[apport]  picard crashed with KeyError in update()" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94124 in acpid (main) "resume not working on HP zv5405us" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94125 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _select_in_treeview()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94126 in installation-guide (main) "preseed docs incorrectly state devfs support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94127 in php5 (main) "conffile prompt on upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94128 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects installs nvidia-glx when nvidia-legacy is already installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94129 in update-manager (main) "server release upgrades does not show what package are doing to be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94130 in apport (main) "apport fails to use environment proxy configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94131 in beryl-manager (universe) "beryl-manager without beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94090 in gimp "Lockup/Crash, had removed AspectRatio text from Scale dialog" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94132 in wesnoth (universe) "[UVFe]  Wesnoth 1.2.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94088 in command-not-found (main) "Typo in /usr/share/doc/command-not-found/README" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94133 in powersave (universe) "ipw3945 nneds to be unloaded before suspend/hibernate, the userspace daemon needs to be stopped before that." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94134 in authtool (universe) "[apport]  authtool crashed with DebconfError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94135 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythcommflag crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94135
<jwendell> dholbach, could you please help me on a bug triage?
<dholbach> jwendell: i can try
<jwendell> dholbach, bug 81893. what should i do?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81893 in schroot "libc6 update breaks dchroot, recompile fixes" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81893
<dholbach> jwendell: assign to MOTU
<dholbach> they'll work it out and get it through the SRU process
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<jwendell> dholbach, will this be fixed for feisty?
<jwendell> s/feisty/edgy
<dholbach> jwendell: to me it sounded like it was broken in edgy
<dholbach> ah yeah
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates is the general policy for fixes into stable releases
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU the one for universe
<jwendell> dholbach, the problem is: this bug seems to be not affect many people. Sure it's going to be rejected... don't you think?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94136 in gnome-terminal (main) "could not assign my touchpad. may be a hardware problem. happens from time to time even with Windows XP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94136
<dholbach> jwendell: recompiling should be fairly safe - it if fixes the problem
<dholbach> jwendell: it's no code changes at all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94138 in beast (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync beast (0.6.6-8) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94139 in istanbul (universe) "[apport]  istanbul crashed with GError in start_recording()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94140 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_line_join()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94141 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[apport]  mysql-query-browser crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_List_node_base::hook()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94142 in mrd6 (universe) "package includes old project url and copyright info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94143 in mrd6 (universe) "segfault when unloading module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94144 in language-pack-pl (main) "Translation bug, I suppose. Polish" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94146 in ifmail (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync ifmail (2.14tx8.10-19.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94145 in hellanzb (universe) "[apport]  hellanzb crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94148 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "atheros wifi card drop connection and low signal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94149 in Ubuntu "very low level of sound on intel sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94150 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94151 in iptables (main) "man page talks about GeoIP country filtering... but the patch isn't installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94152 in synaptic (main) "synaptic does not automatically update after repo changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94153 in mrd6 (universe) "PIM misshandling of a join" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94154 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94157 in glom (universe) "UVF glom: 1.4.0 -> 1.4.1" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94158 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV when having problems to access a SFTP folder" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94159 in language-selector (main) "kubuntu / language-selector / chinese / before updates / crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94155 in Ubuntu "Kooka and Xsane do not work in latest updated version of Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94156 in gthumb (main) "UVF gthumb: 2.9.3 -> 2.10.0" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94160 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "keyboard.c floods syslog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94160
<dholbach> seb128: do you have anything in mind for that workflow?
<seb128> dholbach: I'm wondering if we should use In Progress or something when it's waiting for retracing
<seb128> and then confirm or send back to unconfirmed or need info
<dholbach> that's fine with me too
<dholbach> let's do it then
<seb128> though "In Progress" is "being worked", no?
<seb128> other option is to do like when you ask infos on a bug
<dholbach> that's fine too
<seb128> tell to people to subscribe to the bug and to be responsive to send to Needs Info if required
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94161 in Ubuntu "Shutdown problem in Dell Inspiron E1505" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94161
<seb128> and ther 3rd option is just tag and let the maintainer confirm
<seb128> or Needs Infos
<dholbach> we don't use in progress a lot yet
<dholbach> or assign in that case would work well too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94162 in Ubuntu "crah when ending download program space orbit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94162
<seb128> dholbach: let's try the lazy way, let them unconfirmed and set an importance to medium as you are doing
<seb128> that way we need to browse only the unconfirmed with no severity to add tags
<seb128> and we can browse the unconfirmed medium to confirm or needs info them
<dholbach> ok
<seb128> dholbach: looks fine to you?
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<dholbach> sure
* dholbach hugs seb128 back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94163 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notifier freezes when selecting evolution mailbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94165 in firefox (main) "firefox does not manage to open .zips or self-extracting zips" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94166 in firefox (main) "Get Help Online appears to do nothing if firefox minimised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94167 in firefox (main) "firefox on first startup shows silly upstream ad page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94167
<cburg> bdmurray: It opened after 1.5 hours huh? Problem solved I guess!
<cburg> kidding of course.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94168 in nautilus (main) "File type detection prevents opening Planner files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94169 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94170 in Ubuntu "lost all sound on media player's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94171 in update-manager (main) "Icon update-manager not transparent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94172 in thuban (universe) "[apport]  thuban.py crashed with ImportError in install_wx_translation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94172
<bdmurray> cburg: pretty amazing, I'm surprised I waited that long
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94173 in gnome-panel (main) "does not fill screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94174 in partman-auto (main) "Auto Resizing during Install Fails Herd 5 20070320" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94175 in firefox (main) "weather applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94176 in console-setup (main) "Georgian fonts for Fixed16 & Fixed14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94178 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94177 in console-setup (main) "Georgian fonts for Fixed16 & Fixed14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94180 in netkit-telnet (main) "telnetd complains about User/Group telnetd not existing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94181 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient can't get ip at bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94184 in firefox (main) "FX crashed while posting in phpbb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94185 in Ubuntu "my printer doesn't print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94186 in Ubuntu "10/100 NIC fails to link to gigabit switch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94186
<gepatino> hi, i've tried to report & fix a bug, but i think i've done it the wrong way
<gepatino> i was in a hurry and didn't read the docs...
<gepatino> :|
<gepatino> i would like to fix that and report the bug and patch as it should be done, but need some guidance to do that
<gepatino> anyone here that could help me?
<cburg> gepatino: You are looking for documentation on reporting bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94187 in restricted-manager (main) "Ask whether to NoLogo or not" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94187
<Burgwork> cburg: why don't I see in #ubuntu-ca ?
<gepatino> cburg: not on reporting, but on how to fix a bug
<cburg> Burgwork: You're not looking hard enough?
<cburg> I am in there.
<Burgwork> cburg: hmmm, yuou are right
<cburg> gepatino: I will help you to the best of my ability, you said you reported the bug? Could you link it to me?
<cburg> If you have not reported it yet, that is the first step.
<cburg> actually the first step is making sure someone else hasn't already reported it.
<gepatino> cburg: see #93863
<gepatino> i've reported it including what should have been a patch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94188 in gaim-librvp "Need librvp for Gaim_2.0.0 (with Feisty)!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94189 in Ubuntu "Digital Output jack selected by default on a Soundblaster live" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94191 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94191
<cburg> bug #93863
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 93863 in ltsp "ltsp-client doesn't start more than one printer per terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93863
<gepatino> cburg:  now i'm following the instructions in the Bugs/HowToFix wiki page
<gepatino> cburg: but cant assing the bug to myself, well... i cant find the option to assign it :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94190 in Ubuntu "Crash with Blender 2.43" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94192 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "-12 kernels don't boot with nosmp or maxcpus=0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94192
<cburg> gepatino: Don't worry about that part, you're on the right track though. If you could run a 'diff -Nur' on the file and then upload it that would help.
<gepatino> cburg: ok, i'll do that
<gepatino> cburg: another thing... in the bug traking system there is no ltsp-client package defined. who should i ask to create it?
<gepatino> cburg: sorry about that package thing... the source package is ltsp
<cburg> gepatino: It looks to me like it is covered by where you filed it.
<cburg> No need to apologize, good timing though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94196 in Ubuntu "slow internet connection ipv6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94197 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer crash on clicking back button from step 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94198 in anon-proxy (universe) "Please sync anon-proxy 00.02.39-8.2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94195 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV in XFreeFont()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94199 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfce4-menu-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_node_children_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94199
<gepatino> cburg: already uploaded the patch in lauchpad, should i do anything else?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94200 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_rectangle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94201 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_rectangle()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94202 in Ubuntu "snd-usb-audio does not spawn alsa device for my quickcam messenger built-in microphone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94202
<neuromancer> hello!
<neuromancer> I'm trying to join to Ubuntu Bug Squad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94193 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpa_supplicant fails to authenticate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94194 in libgphoto2 (main) "Nikon digital camera does not work anymore with libgphoto2 2.3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94183 in Ubuntu "smbfs crash on ubuntu's start" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94203 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel softlock" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94203
<cburg> gepatino: I think it's good for now.
<gepatino> cburg: ok, i've also patched bug #94081
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94081 in ltsp "Error in documentation for lts.conf parameters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94081
<cburg> gepatino: Great!
<gepatino> cburg: hey... this is nice... i should do it mor often
<gepatino> feels good :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94204 in Ubuntu "boot cheatcodes fromiso or fromhd is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94204
<gepatino> hope the gods like the patches and i could have helped someone
<cburg> neuromancer: Have you looked at all the documentation concerning bugsquad and applied to join the team?
<cburg> gepatino: Help is always appreciated.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94205 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in on_configure_device_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94206 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94206
<bdmurray> cburg: it might be worthwile to submit that openoffice bug upstream
<neuromancer> I'm on it, reading the wiki.
<cburg> bdmurray: The one that took 1.5 hours to open?
<bdmurray> cburg: yes, that's the one
<bdmurray> or maybe check with doko about it
<cburg> bdmurray: Alright, I can do that.
<pirast> bdmurray, could you please approve my joining to ubuntu-qa? thanks!
<pirast> btw, hi
<bdmurray> pirast: do you have a list of bugs that you have triaged?
<pirast> bdmurray, i'll search some :)
<bdmurray> pirast: if you could setup something at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ with a list of bugs you triaged I will try and look at it this afternoon
<pirast> bdmurray, how much bugs shall i paste?
<cburg> bdmurray: Before I contact doko, was there anything in the file once it finally opened that would hint at it being so slow? I'm assuming no, but I just wanted to be sure before I asked him.
<pirast> bdmurray, hope that's sufficient: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11226/
<pirast> thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94208 in acroread (multiverse) "[apport]  acroread crashed with signal 5 in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__PARAM()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94209 in azureus (universe) "Azureus doesn't limit upload speed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94207 in gaim (main) "i was talking with a friend, and gaim crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94210 in evolution (main) "Better Feedback for failed WebCal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94210
<gepatino> cburg: finally found how to change the bug status after reading all the wiki pages.
<gepatino> cburg: i just have a doubt.
<gepatino> cburg: if i upload the patch, why must i set the status to confirmed instead of fix commited?
<cburg> gepatino: My assumption would be that the package maintainer would need to approve it first.
<bdmurray> gepatino: fix commited is for when the change exists in the source tree
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94211 in screem (main) "Screem takes mime-association for application/x-php" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94213 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94213
<cburg> ah yes, bdmurray knows much more then I do.
<cburg> bdmurray: did you see my question earlier concerning doko?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94214 in Ubuntu "dual head ATI radeon X1550 has random and frequent resolution changes on DVI output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94214
<bdmurray> cburg: looking
<cburg> bdmurray: Before I contact doko, was there anything in the file once it finally opened that would hint at it being so slow? I'm assuming no, but I just wanted to be sure before I asked him.
<cburg> saves you looking
<cburg> I just want to have an answer if he asks me that.
<bdmurray> cburg: I didn't really puruse the file but maybe the strace has something helpful in it
<bdmurray> I could try opening it again and wait . . .
<bdmurray> and wait . . .
<bdmurray> and wait
<cburg> bdmurray: no, I figured it was nothing but I just wanted to have a response if doko asked me the same thing.
<gepatino> great... thanks for your help, and sorry for the dumb questions... i'm absolutely new to bug traking in ubuntu
<cburg> gepatino: My pleasure, no question is a dumb question. Thank you for contributing!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94216 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94216
<bdmurray> cburg: How are things going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94218 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-add takes ages to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94219 in firefox (main) "var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94221 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "multiple username/password prompts with smb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94221
<cburg> bdmurray: I sent him a message, I haven't heard from him yet.
<bdmurray> cburg: right I meant in general
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94222 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94223 in firefox (main) "difficult switching between firefox windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94224 in firefox ""Get Help Online" page has poor user experience" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94224
<cburg> bdmurray: pretty well, although I don't know if I was actually being helpful in this channel.
<bdmurray> I think so and having somebody here for people to talk to is important.
<cburg> Yes, it would be very nice to have this channel more active.
<bdmurray> It's a bit hard with ubugtu being such a chatter box. ;)
<cburg> I think Ubugtu intimidates people.
<cburg> Yeah :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94225 in bug-buddy (main) "[apport]  bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94226 in sane-backends (main) "scanner doesn't work with ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94226
<bdmurray> He sure does have a lot of work for us.
<cburg> Mikebro and I were actually talking about that, and that especially for hug days an additional channel might help.
<bdmurray> It might be useful to comment on new bugs as they come in though.
<bdmurray> And having the ubugtu able to look up bugs is nice.
<bdmurray> You two will not be around for the next hug day though right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94227 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94227
<cburg> Yeah, that is definitely useful.
<cburg> Yeah we won't be around unfortunately, I can try to attend from classes but we do have two exams that day.
<cburg> I mean I would like to be around, especially since it is such an important one.
<cburg> bdmurray: I'm heading home for the day, Talk to you later.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94228 in gnome-terminal "Bold fonts are clipped when cursor moves above them." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94229 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty Upgrade Tool Crashed no attribute 'dialogue'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94230 in eog (main) "thumbnails privacy violation hazard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94231 in amule (universe) "Copy ED2K link to clipboard works strange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94232 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94233 in pulseaudio (main) "(feisty) flash9 doesn't work with pulseaudio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94234 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "[apport]  package ttf-oriya-fonts failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94235 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_rectangle() (dup-of: 94201)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94236 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94237 in evolution-data-server (main) "Some services keep running after gnome logout. This blocks other or maybe the same services from being started on next logon (same user) (dup-of: 90258)" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94238 in mpd (universe) "MPD Critical bug, please update to 0.12.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94239 in atool (universe) "Current version may cause files to be deleted inadvertently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94240 in Ubuntu "Herd 5 kernel 2.6.20-12 does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94241 in eclipse (universe) "Please merge eclipse 3.2.1-6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94242 in network-manager (main) "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94243 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94244 in xfce4-session (main) "xfdesktop does not start up automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94245 in network-manager (main) "[Feisty] network-manger kill my internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94246 in icecast2 (universe) "icecast2 belongs to icecast2 user, no access with other users , only "sudo bash" worked but after that could not start the server with user "root"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94248 in irda-utils (main) "Conflict between irda-utils & xserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94249 in Ubuntu "When running live CD graphics does not work on some systems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94250 in eclipse-cdt (universe) "Please sync eclipse-cdt 3.1.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94251 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94251
* bdmurray waves at pochu 
<pochu> hey bdmurray!
<ajmitch> hello bdmurray
<bdmurray> howdy, how is it going?
<ajmitch> fighting windows..
<bdmurray> ajmitch: any reason?
<ajmitch> because I have to go through a very broken proxy server upstairs that keeps killing my ssh sessions :)
<bdmurray> wow, that's a bummer.  I imagine you'll appreciate Ubuntu more though . . .
<ajmitch> oh yes
<bdmurray> I played with Vista for 1 hour and realized how much I like Ubuntu.
<Burgwork> heh
<Burgwork> I hate my job
<crimsun> hmm, that's a bit of a change
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94253 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex() (dup-of: 79062)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94253
<Burgwork> my boss micromanages me, I have to rip out Ubuntu and everything I do get rewritten (I do marketing)
<Burgwork> oh, and our development team are monkeys
* ajmitch does get to work on debian boxes all day, but from a windows workstation
<Burgwork> our == Userful
<Burgwork> sorry, I am extremely depressed and unmotivated this afternoon
* tarheelcoxn works on RHEL boxen from ubuntu workstations
<Burgwork> lots of RHEL out there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94252 in eds-feed (universe) "Please sync eds-feed 0.5.0-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94252
<tarheelcoxn> Burgwork: have good cheer. It will get better
<Burgwork> I hope so
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94254 in xorg (main) "Restarting X Hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94255 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94256 in kmplayer "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue() (dup-of: 94255)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94256
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94257 in language-support-gl (main) "language-support-gl should depend on openoffice.org-l10n-gl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94259 in gmpc (universe) "GMPC version 0.14.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94258 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Applications icon disappeared from Panel 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94261 in Ubuntu "beryl-xgl random crash" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94260 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Panel 2 shows two minimized apps for each active application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94262 in gaim (main) "Gaim in english and gnome button in french" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94263 in ez-ipupdate (universe) "Please sync ez-ipupdate 3.0.11b8-12 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94264 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No network after resuming suspend-to-memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94265 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "/usr/share/services/searchproviders/lpproduct.desktop is a 404 (Not Found)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94266 in debconf (main) "debconf reports error when "upgrade" waiting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94267 in firefox (main) "Crash when clicking on download link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94268 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94269 in gthumb (main) "gthumb froze when enhancing image and crashed when closing single viewer window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94270 in firefox (main) "firefox crash trying to play quicktime HD trailer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94271 in mythtv (multiverse) "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGSEGV in QApplication::~QApplication() (dup-of: 90710)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94272 in Ubuntu "Global shortcuts not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94273 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Missing /kubuntu/administrative/index.html" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94274 in kdar (universe) "please remove kdar (source and binary) from the archive." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94275 in gparted (main) "Please provide newer package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94276 in Ubuntu "running metacity restarts X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94277 in firefox (main) "firefox crash with flash when libnss3-0d and libnspr4-0d are missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94278 in gaim (main) "gaim seems to crash randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94279 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel oops in lib/iomap.c:254, drop to initramfs prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94280 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "DWL-650+ No Longer Supported (Texas Instrument ACX  100)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94282 in qt-x11-free (main) "QT program doesn't select Chinese font correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94283 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "The gossip-telepathy can't be installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94284 in xfce4-appfinder (main) "xfce4-appfinder "More info" dialog too wide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94285 in Ubuntu "gnome session hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94286 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94287 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice icon issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94290 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash  (19.1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94291 in command-not-found (main) "Should autodetect universe/multiverse repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94288 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in g_vsnprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94292 in gaim (main) "gaim crashed on openq plugin(QQ client) logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94293 in Ubuntu "(Feisty) Firefox requires manual JRE install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94294 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed, and I wasn't even using it." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94295 in mpd (universe) "[UVFe]  mpd 0.12.1 -> 0.12.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94296 in gnomad2 (universe) "Gnomad2 crashes when transfering MP3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94297 in gaim (main) "PowerPC gaim crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94297
<rames> hello hello ... possible bug report re: wlan0 / prism2 usb wireless card after upgrade to feisty beta ... can i explain to anybody?
<rames> (in order to make sure it's a bug and/or file a good bug report)
<rames> anybody home?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94298 in eclipse-cdt (universe) "eclipse-cdt not compatible with current eclipse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94299 in angrydd (universe) "[apport]  angrydd.py crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94300 in gnome-applets (main) "Applet cashes spontaneously and on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94301 in control-center (main) "Feisty 386 live cd does not boot on slower machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94302 in banshee (universe) "banshee crashes for problem with module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94303 in firefox (main) "/usr/libexec/evolution-alarm-notify" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94304 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Dial-up modem in Network-Admin not functional in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94308 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed in the file chooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94281 in alsa-utils (main) "Mic record doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94309 in python-setuptools (main) "easy_install defaults to /usr/bin/python2.4, but doesn't Depend: on python2.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94310 in kdebase (main) "Cannot save file when kate is opened for the first time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94307 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in typelib_typedescriptionreference_new()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94311 in mono (main) "Crash report on boot up for mono-jit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94312 in klamav (universe) "UVFe - klamav is broken with current clamav." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94314 in Ubuntu "herd-5 graphical install -- no matching modes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94313 in Ubuntu "Mount incorrectly mounts partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94315 in Ubuntu "Menu layout window crashes sometimes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94317 in gnome-panel (main) "Editing recurring event in evolution results in duplicate entry in clock applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94318 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus shows no files when "View as List" selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94318
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94319 in slune (universe) "[apport]  slune crashed with  SyntaxError in sound()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94322 in firefox "Don't show warnings for non-dangerous HTTPS situations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94322
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94325 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "After waking up from suspend, a skype call hangs machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94326 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice does not accept password when opening files remotely over ssh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94327 in Ubuntu "Ctrl + Alt + Backspace to restart Gnome doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94328 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-helper-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94329 in Ubuntu "Brightness-applet does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94330 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu video failure on LiveCD boot/install - 6.06LTS, 6.10 and Feisty Fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94331 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "please consider omitting libc6 dependency in linux-headers...-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94333 in Ubuntu "sound card not working after clean install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94332 in Ubuntu "hibernate.sh can't find acpi_sbs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94334 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_signal_emit_vargs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94335 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94336 in Ubuntu "Install hangs on migrate users screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94337 in evolution (main) "LDAP search is not getting any results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94338 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_unlock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94339 in Ubuntu "Feisty will not mount partitions without UUID in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94340 in wengophone (universe) "setting video and testing crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94341 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94341
<dholbach> good morning
<enyc> afternoon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94342 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "[apport]  java crashed with SIGSEGV in _XimParseStringFile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94342
<dholbach> hey enyc
<dholbach> how's it going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94343 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "java swing applications crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94344 in Ubuntu "[NEW]  blktrace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94345 in kdeutils (main) "superkaramba causes xscreensaver error messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94346 in kdenetwork (main) "Krfb should install and configure Vncserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94348 in hal (main) "External HD's not mounting on Boot anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94347 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94349 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94350 in jpilot (universe) "J-Pilot still fails in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94353 in cupsys (main) "[feisty]  Some packages include files in usr/local or opt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94354 in tramp (universe) "[Feisty]  Tramp doesn't work with emacs-snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94355 in Ubuntu "MMC/SM/XD/SDMS/PRO slot dosen't mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94352 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "atheros wifi card drop connection and low signal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94356 in d4x (universe) "[apport]  nt crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94357 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Sending a attachment with a long filename is goes horribly wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94358 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94359 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "amd64 live system does not have nvidia/fglrx kernel modules" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94360 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in PyFrame_New()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94361 in Ubuntu "live CD does not ship nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94363 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Help text relating to power makes no sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94363
<pochu> morning!
<pochu> !info xchat edgy-backports
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4~edgy1 (edgy-backports), package size 294 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94364 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94365 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Error activating XKB configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94366 in Ubuntu "Wishlist: XKB Support for X-Tension XK-200 Multimedia Keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94367 in Ubuntu "keyboard layout changing problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94368 in hwdb-client (main) "Hardware database applet crashes when no xorg.conf file is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94370 in Ubuntu "logout leads to crash (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94371 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Netac USB sticks fail in 2.6 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94372 in libgimme-codec (main) "Add/Remove has no explanation, is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94373 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Intel_hda alsa/realtek codec feisty no volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94374 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94375 in openoffice.org (main) "ooimpress automatically plays media files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94375
<dholbach> seb128: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/dholbach
<dholbach> seb128: but that's just a start
<seb128> nice ;)
<dholbach> seb128: I'll work some more on it, while I do bug triage, then announce it on u-bugsquad@ and u-devel@
<seb128> excellent
<dholbach> and prod all distro people to do the same :)
<dholbach> or not complain any more about getting too many bugs and nobody helping out ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94378 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94378
<dholbach> Ubugtu: that's a dup of a bug I saw yesterday :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94376 in multitail (universe) "Crash when trying to add commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94377 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine DVB channel list not displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94379 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_folder_summary_content_info_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94381 in xeukleides (universe) "Xeukleides doesn't start with a message "Unable to load font"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94380 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "[UVFe]  wxwidgets 2.8.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94382 in ubiquity (main) ""Guided - use entire disk" is not clear enough for normal users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94383 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu: Restart and Shutdown do only logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94384 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Emulation of non existant buttons with synaptics mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94385 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "Can't connect to Jabber accounts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94386 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in PyFrame_New()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94387 in gnome-media (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_gnome-volume-control.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94388 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV in playlist_NodeRemoveItem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94389 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  regression: prism54g driver does not work anymore, worked fine in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94391 in gaim (main) "crash suddentrly for two times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94392 in firefox (main) "Broken URL in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94394 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfce4-menu-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94395 in beagle (main) "Thunderbird backend disappeared in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94395
<Admiral_Chicago> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94396 in kpowersave (universe) "kpowersave suspends to ram after resuming from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94396
<danohuiginn> hi, Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish my network was a wee faster, I could try bugs before classes better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94089 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94398 in debian-installer (main) "Installer tries to pull the wrong files down when netbooting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94399 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94400 in Ubuntu "Long Delay when booting HP dv6130us Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94401 in file-roller (main) "inherit password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94402 in compiz (main) "keyboard shortcut for "Toggle window on all workspaces" doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94402
<pirast> hi bdmurray
<pirast> any news on the membership of me to ubuntu-qa?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94404 in gpixpod (universe) "[apport]  gpixpod.py crashed with AttributeError in _AddPhotoToList()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94407 in bash (main) "completion does not work properly after tar rf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94405 in jokosher (universe) "Jokosher 0.2-SVN missing module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94408 in bash (main) "completion cleverness is fragile and hence stupid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94410 in partman-auto (main) "auto resize fails "writing changes to the storage devices"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94411 in Ubuntu "horizontal lines on desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94412 in kdepim (main) "Expire folders from file menu does not work with IMAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94413 in gaim (main) "Gaim chrashed randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94415 in python-tz (main) "Timezone definition has disappeared for 'Europe/Copenhagen'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94415
<pochu> seb128: aren't bug 92058 and bug 92061 duplicates? It's because you have confirmed both
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92058 in tracker "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92058
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92061 in tracker "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92061
<pochu> they have a similar stacktrace
<seb128> pochu: I didn't look for duplicate, I confirm all the bugs with a debug backtrace so they are not on the unconfirmed list and we know what to retrace
<fernando> hey all
<seb128> hi fernando
<pochu> seb128: ok, I'll mark it then :)
<seb128> pochu: feel free to clean duplicates then ;)
<seb128> cool
<pochu> will do :)
<seb128> pochu: thank you
<seb128> hi xerxas_
<xerxas_> Hi seb128   !
<xerxas_> what's up ?
<seb128> xerxas_: doing bug triage for a change :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94416 in Ubuntu "failure to eject cdrom using button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94417 in Ubuntu "UVF-exception: supertux-stable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94419 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install is placed in "Other" menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94418 in uswsusp (universe) "s2both turns off the machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94418
<xerxas_> seb128_,  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94421 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in Application::GetSolarMutex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94422 in rapidsvn (universe) "rapidsvn not in "Network" menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94423 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Swap partition listed as ext2 and swap in fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94423
<xerxas_> seb128_,  what do you think of that one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/94048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94048 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Slow gnome application startup due to /etc/hosts misconfiguration" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94425 in gimmie (universe) "[UVF]  gimmie: 0.2.4 > 0.2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94425
<xerxas_> seb128, what do you think of that one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop/+bug/94048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94048 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Slow gnome application startup due to /etc/hosts misconfiguration" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<seb128> xerxas: that's I don't get the bug and that doesn't look like a GNOME bug
<xerxas> you don't get the bug ?
<seb128> xerxas: somebody getting the bug should work on it if he wants to get it fixed
<seb128> xerxas: no
<xerxas> you mean that your apps are not launching faster ?
<seb128> well, I'm not able to make the difference between 30ms and 40ms
<seb128> my app start immediatly already
<seb128> I've not tried
<seb128> xerxas: the forum thread is from the dapper cycle
<xerxas> ok
<seb128> and we got almost no complain about that since, it seems to happen to very few people
<seb128> somebody getting the bug needs to figure what's going on for him
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94084 in kile (universe) "kile doesn't install with aptitude and texlive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94426 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "[apport]  sylpheed-claws-gtk2 crashed with SIGSEGV in sock_add_watch()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94427 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-12 Kernel Panic lib/iomap.c line 254" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94431 in bash (main) "Crash with Xen and Toshiba with have a intel 945gm graphics card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94431
<bddebian> Boo
<xerxas> seb128,  I meant this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/94048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94048 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Slow gnome application startup due to /etc/hosts misconfiguration" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<xerxas> it's been reported on 2007-03-20
<xerxas> and seems to be accurate on feisty
<xerxas> but haven't tested
<seb128> xerxas: click on the forum link mentionned
<seb128> xerxas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388765
<seb128> ah
<seb128> "join date" is not "message date" probably ;)
<seb128> bah, I don't get the bug anyway
<seb128> nobody from the distro team complained about that
<seb128> and my apps start immediatly
<xerxas> yep
<seb128> so somebody having the bug will have to work on it anyway
<xerxas> people seem to confirm it's true
<xerxas> but I see no reason for it
<seb128> well, some users would confirm anything
<seb128> maybe they have installed some random crack which creates the pb
<bdmurray> Does it say what kind of hardware they have? Is it older?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94429 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_uri_unref()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94429
<Trewas> it should be easy to see with strace with timestamps where it slows down when application is started (strace -rf gnome-terminal >& /tmp/log), that probably quite clearly reveals if it is network related slowdown
<seb128> bdmurray: look like network related, not due to hardware since a hosts change makes apps fast again
<seb128> Trewas: right, if you want to give instructions to people, and work on them, that would be nice
<seb128> I've already too many bugs I'm replying on atm to work on this one
<Trewas> doh, I knew I should have kept quiet ;) but I'll try first if I can catch that myself, programs occasionally start up quite slowly while OK most of the time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94432 in anacron (main) "Documentation error in anacrontab man page re: line continuation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94432
<seb128> Trewas: thank you ;)
<bdmurray> seb128: When should bugs be tagged as needing retracing?  Is it every apport crash?
<seb128> bdmurray: when the backtrace is a non-debug one and there is a coredump
<seb128> that only works with feisty crashes though
<bdmurray> okay, so that's just about every apport crash though
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> when there is a severity we likely asked for a retrace already
<seb128> Daniel uses Medium severity when he tags a bug to retrace and I do that too, so it's easy to list bugs when need a retracing
<seb128> and retracing mono apps is likely to not be useful
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94433 in Ubuntu "Run Application on 20070319.1 seems to refresh Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94434 in Ubuntu "feisty update manager applet problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94434
<bdmurray> seb128: okay sounds good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94435 in amule (universe) "[apport]  amulegui crashed with SIGSEGV in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94436 in kdebase (main) "Kate Perl syntax highlighting doesn't highlight literal numbers with underscores correctly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94438 in mc (universe) "[apport]  mc crashed with signal 5 in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94439 in csound (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync csound (1:4.23f13-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94440 in Ubuntu "After boot, my first login automatically logs out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94441 in partman (main) "ubiquity manual partitioning swap does not show "format?"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94430 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "udevd can't find hard disk device after upgrade to 2.6.20-12 (dup-of: 93648)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94306 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94306
<xerxas> can someone try to do a "loadkeys us" on an edgy ?
<xerxas> I think I was able to do that as user on an edgy and can't do that as user on feisty
<xerxas> need to be root
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94442 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse and pydev doesn`t work anymore after reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94443 in update-manager (main) "When upgrading, "no meta-package" error does not mention Xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94445 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in get_storage_path()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94446 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94448 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94449 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Screensaver causes system lockup, or freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94444 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading Edgy to Feisty - can't cancel while only downloading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94447 in amarok (main) "Can't erase Cover used by various artists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94450 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-12 stops during boot asking for resume image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94450
<cburg> bdmurray: I just installed an upstream build and the file opened right away.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94453 in gnome-terminal (main) "[feisty]  gnome-terminal doesn't always redraw after switching tab with diferent zoom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94452 in udev (main) "prism2_usb / wlan0 hardware regression edgy => feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94454 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94454
<dholbach> we have ~600 apport bugs that are undecided/unconfirmed
<dholbach> we should get them all assigned to people, assigned an importance and retraced, where appropriate
<bdmurray> cburg: that is interesting
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/dholbach has some info about that
<bdmurray> dholbach: is it appropriate to tag then all as needing a retrace?
<dholbach> Um, I don't think I understand the question
<dholbach> if you want to get it retraced, you have to tag it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94456 in zorp (universe) "Please sync zorp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94456
<dholbach> what seb and I do is: mark it as medium importance, so it gets off the unconfirmed/undecided list
<bdmurray> right should all of them be retraced?
<dholbach> i also assign bugs to the right teams, when I do that
<dholbach> for python scripts there's nothing to retrace
<dholbach> but for C programs, C++ it makes sense
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: i've been doing that now, problem is that not all apport files have core dumps
<dholbach> Admiral_Chicago: for those you have to ask for the full crash report, right
<dholbach> (and set to needsinfo)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, been doing that as well
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> thanks for that Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> do all the crashes go to /var/crash?
<dholbach> afaik, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> i had one for alacarte (iirc) that didn't have it
<dholbach> I'm sure that the more work we put into this the more of the common crashers we get ironed out for feisty release
<Admiral_Chicago> Fx dumps there, not sure if all programs did
<bdmurray> seb128: bug 94056 is about gnome and proxy configuration where should it go?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94056 in Ubuntu "Gnome Proxy with Authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94056
<Admiral_Chicago> dholbach: one more thing, there doesn't seem to be a line that says 64 bit system for apport
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: which bug?
<Admiral_Chicago> for example; bug #83818
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83818 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83818
<bdmurray> that feature was added somewhat recently
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see, i just saw one yesterday that said PPC, but I don't know architectures so I wasn't sure
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: its near the end of uname
<bdmurray> i686
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: oh man I can't believe i missed that
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: it was made more prominent for a reason. ;)
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: Are you there?
<Admiral_Chicago> for users like me that can't read :)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'm late for class as it is
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: enjoy
* Admiral_Chicago enjoys
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: What can we about bluetooth in kubuntu? It seems to be really broken. And bug reports keep stacking up
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: did you ask in #kubuntu-devel - there's one kubuntu laptop guy who knows about that kind of stuff
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: he provided the patch at the time before edgy release
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: I just asked you because you are a ubuntu-bt member. In #kubuntu-devel there is no one who could do anything about it.
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: The edgy version or the debian version of testing work fine.
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: version of what?
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: of bluez-utils and kdebluetooth
<dholbach> maybe it's worth to ask somebody on kubuntu-devel@ to make the patch work with the newest version of bluez-utils again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94455 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-qt crashed with OSError in _command_output()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94459 in mp3roaster (universe) "Please sync mp3roaster (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94461 in ubiquity (main) "nubuntu grub installation failed in ms virtualpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94462 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94462
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: what is the scope of ubuntu-bt does this really cover only ubuntu?
<dholbach> not at all
<dholbach> there are just not many people looking into bluetooth
<dholbach> and I'm quite busy with a lot of other things too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94463 in debtags (main) "[apport]  debtags crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree_increment()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94464 in linux-meta (main) "6-in-1 card reader does not mount anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94464
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: don't get me wrong I do not want at all to get on your nerves and bug you with "minority" things.
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: no, that's not how I understood you - don't worry
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: the solution to make bluez work in kubuntu is somewhat of a hack and I had help from kubuntu people (including the upstream person, I forgot his name)
<dholbach> they need to work on a solution using dbus as ubuntu's bt-applet does
<rbrunhuber> rbrunhuber: I know this. It is a hack everywhere kde is in use including debian. Or the bluez version is rather old
<dholbach> right
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: I ( in my naive atitude) downloaded the bluez source and kdebluetooth source but this is far beyond my c and c++ knowledge.  It is really hard to get into this.
<dholbach> kmobiletools it was, I think
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: I'll keep trying to poke the people in #kubuntu-devel and the ubuntu-bt team. This is what i did now too. And you have been the first victim. :-)
<dholbach> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94457 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  CDROM not recognised on Dell Latitude CPi D300XT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94466 in openoffice.org (main) "OO.org doesn't apply word 2003 xml filter when opening from website, but opens xml markup instead." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94466
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: kmobiletools.org
<dholbach> entry from 2006-09-06
<dholbach> that's where we got the patch from
<dholbach> Marco ... is his name
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: I talked to them but they said they have it working so no action needed from their side. Get one of the *buntu distribution to fix there packages. (Although there were not this rude)
<dholbach> hrmhrmhrmhrm
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: Thanks for you time and the pointers though. I'll keep trying to make "bluetooth rock" :-)
<dholbach> maybe write a mail to kubuntu-devel@ and CC the kmobiletools people
<dholbach> rbrunhuber: thanks a lot for looking into this
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94460 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94467 in firefox "No Website Printing Support" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94468 in Ubuntu "D-Link Airplus DWL-G520+ not working in FF, even with ndiswrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94471 in wine (universe) "wine apps borderless after maximizing them on second screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94472 in Ubuntu "crashes galore: gnome-session followed by evolution-alarm-notify and then update-notifer " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94469 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal profiles problem with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94474 in network-manager (main) "networkmanager should respect /etc/network/if-up.d scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94476 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto 0.10 segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94470 in command-not-found (main) "Uses apt-get instead of aptitude" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94470
<dholbach> 600 --> 501 unconfirmed/undecided "[apport] " bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94480 in kdepim (main) "KOrganizer fails to update for time zone change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94478 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox() (dup-of: 93289)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94482 in Ubuntu "Feisty ndiswrapper doesn't work with sis163u (workaround included)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94483 in digikam (main) "digikam can't detect canon s2 IS anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94485 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with InvalidURL in _set_hostport()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94486 in file-roller (main) "File Roller (2.16.1) dosn't include empty directories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94487 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94487
<asimon> Hello, do daily kernel builds exist for Feisty? If yes, where can they be downloaded? Google showed me people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ but its empty. Daily kernel builds were mentioned in bug #84964. Thanks.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84964 in linux-source-2.6.20 "modprobe abnormal exit - Kernel 2.6.20-8/9/10/11/12 does not boot" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84964
<seb128> bdmurray: bug #94056, that would be control-center
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94056 in Ubuntu "Gnome Proxy with Authentication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94056
<seb128> though I'm not sure if automatic config is supposed to mean password required
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94488 in uswsusp (universe) "[apport]  s2both crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94489 in gnome-utils (main) "[gnome-system-log]  Cannot filter logs with less than 3 characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94490 in Ubuntu "Net can't save configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94491 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94491
<Admiral_Chicago> so many apport crashes...
<crimsun> meaning crashes that apport catches?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> myriads
<dholbach> i retraced a bunch of them today and assigned to the right people
<dholbach> it'd be a shame to not retrace them
<Admiral_Chicago> yep, i'm going through older one
<Admiral_Chicago> seems there were a ton that apport wasn't catching the right info so i am asking for new crash reports
<dholbach> it'd be nice to have universe bugs assigned to motu, so they end up on their list and i'll look into doing that tomorrow again
<dholbach> so the todo list is all set for universe hug day on friday :)
<Admiral_Chicago> just saw that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94492 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94493 in blam (universe) "[apport]  blam.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94493
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, seems I have to get to class
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94497 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94496 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94494 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Songbird" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94481 in gnome-terminal (main) "Ctrl-A causes zoom out in Feisty. (dup-of: 23244)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94500 in kdepim (main) "kdepim is not in French?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94501 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_first()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94498 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94502 in Ubuntu "frontend crashed on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94503 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Please update mplayer-plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94504 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94506 in gstreamer (universe) "MKV with PCM sound track in very bad quality on Totem-Gstreamer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94505 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom driver < 0.7.6-4 crashes Gimp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94508 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Opening quake3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94509 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-12 fails to boot on an IBM T21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94510 in Ubuntu "kernel-2.6.20-12 b0rks k3b CD-RW writes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94512 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus->folder Properties->Permissions: No recursive CHOWN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94513 in file-roller (main) "I can't drag n drop a tarball to the desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94511 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94514 in lastfm (universe) "'listen' button doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94515 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94516 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94517 in Ubuntu "essential drivers on festy herd5 don't support nvidia 7950 GX2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94420 in Ubuntu "usb drive is incorrectly recognized as MP3 player (dup-of: 90286)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94519 in debconf (main) "adept can't update system; Debconf: "incorrect nice value"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94520 in Ubuntu "Feisty live CD fails to boot using AHCI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94521 in Ubuntu "Feisty 5 - Will not install or run on HP DV9000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94522 in gnome-session (main) "$PATH variable in Gnome wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94523 in f-spot (main) "Exception and crash when viewing metadata" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94523
<mikebro> Is it possible to add multiple attachments to a bug report at once with Launchpad? I've seen it done with apports but not when adding a comment to a bug
<pochu> mikebro: not from the UI
<mikebro> pochu: thanks
<pochu> mikebro: there should probably be a bug about that
<pochu> mikebro: if there isn't, feel free to open one :)
<mikebro> pochu: Alright, I'll check in a bit if there is an existing one, if not I'll make a new one
<pochu> cool :)
<thekorn> hey pochu! are you done with deb-building your favourite game :)
<pochu> thekorn: hehe, yep :)
<pochu> thekorn: though I don't play for a long time ;)
<thekorn> oh, I'm sorry for that ;)
<pochu> hehe
<thekorn> to much work with bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94524 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "Resizing internal element" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94525 in Ubuntu "starting the window manager afresh hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94525
<pochu> thekorn: some :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94526 in kdebase (main) "[Feisty]  svgz wallpapers show no preview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94528 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_value_holds()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94527 in totem (main) "Totem Crashed in closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94529 in telepathy-blue (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-blue crashed with SIGSEGV in PyArg_ParseTupleAndKeywords()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94531 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94532 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94533 in Ubuntu "Apple-key doesn't work as third chooser in extra terminals." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94534 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94535 in Ubuntu ""Request a call back" on Training page links to ubuntu.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94536 in helix-player (universe) "[apport]  hxplay.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in hxembedded_window_get_browser_window()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94538 in Ubuntu "laptop wireless problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94537 in gnomebaker (universe) "crash during delete cd-rw (sorry for my english)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94539 in amarok (main) "Amarok cuts first few seconds of the tracks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94540 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "ehci_hcd usb2.0 doesn't work on my thinkpad T40" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94542 in epiphany-browser (main) "[apport]  epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94542
<omha> [apport]  are automatic bug reports?
<lifeless> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94541 in xorg (main) "xorg and memory leaks on Toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94545 in kvm (universe) "[feisty]  kvm doesn't run kubuntu live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94546 in ubiquity (main) "loading Kubuntu onto a windows NT daktec machine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94547 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94544 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin after unmounting USB stick" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94548 in gimp (main) "gimp won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94549 in Ubuntu "Restricted Driver manager change the keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94550 in gimmie (universe) "unnecesary separator in library  places" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94551 in Ubuntu "gdebi crashes on install an .deb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94553 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "scsi options in kernel's .config cause errors during compilation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94552 in havp (universe) "havp does not start because of mandatory lock error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94555 in python-defaults (main) "Python-Minimal crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94558 in sensors-applet (universe) "gnome sensors applet 1.7.10 does not save changed preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94559 in amsn (universe) "applet amsn crashes on logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94560 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Xbox360 gamepad support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94561 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-daemon leaves sockets behind at close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94562 in xtrkcad (multiverse) "Program crashed when trying to change filledd box colour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94563 in qcad (universe) "Crash on application exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94564 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird--ver. 1.5.0.10--can't delete inbox messages using IMAP " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94565 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "MySQL 5.0 install ignores READ COMMITTED in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94566 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Laptop speakers not muted when plugging in headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94567 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashed when opening a large directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94569 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in string_get_date_string()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94568 in Ubuntu "Blue tooth does not seem to work on Dell Latitude D800 (Fiesty Fawn Herd 5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94570 in audacious (universe) "install audacious 1.3 crashes Synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94571 in ubiquity (main) "Migrate documents and settings does not detect suitable account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94572 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[apport]  deluge crashed with DuplicateTorrentError in sync()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94573 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "error when blank DVD is inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94574 in bomberclone (universe) "bomberclone crashed when changing resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94575 in human-theme (main) "Lower Rounded Corners of Human Theme look Jagged" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94576 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade tool crashed (Kubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94577 in ffmpeg (universe) "crashed when trying to reencode some dv video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94578 in update-manager (main) "Shift of the notice on updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94579 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BeagleDaemon.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94580 in deluge-torrent (universe) "[apport]  deluge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94581 in desktop-effects (main) "Visible area of the screen becomes less" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94582 in gnome-mount (main) "Gnome-mount error always when trying to eject CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94584 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.2 crashes when saving SXW file in ODT format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94584
<Majost> anyone aware of any bugs in feisty with intel audio chipsets?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94583 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::Update()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94585 in evince (main) "evince doesn't display pdf correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94586 in gksu (main) "The gksu dialog is ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94586
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94587 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted drivers manager does not set properly screen resolution (ATI video) and change keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94588 in sabayon (main) "[apport]  sabayon-apply crashed with ValueError in c2py()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94590 in update-notifier (main) "[apport]  apt-check crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgDepCache::CheckDep()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94591 in Ubuntu "Desktop effect cannot be activated after having used the restricted manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94592 in Ubuntu "Evolution crashes on Spellchecking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94589 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice spellcheck is in UK English whereas the system is in US English" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94593 in kdebase (main) "An application using the MySQL driver may crash if the database is explicitly removed before QApplication is destroyed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94594 in console-setup (main) "feisty upgrade reset my console keyboard settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94595 in beagle (main) "[apport]  BuildIndex.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94596 in uucp (main) "Please merge uucp 1.07-19.1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94597 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Settings for Logitech Optical Trackman unavailable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94598 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94599 in Ubuntu "installer crashed ubuntu 6.10 Desktop i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94600 in Ubuntu "Juniper Network Connect SSL VPN Locks up either Firefox or Epiphany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94601 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94602 in ubiquity (main) "updante to 7.04 hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94603 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94604 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  nspluginwrapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94605 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "when DVD is in drive on boot, two icons for the DVD appear on the desktop in gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94606 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94607 in time (main) "Examples provided in man page don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94608 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94609 in tracker (universe) "trackerd crashed during normal work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94610 in Ubuntu "ctrl+alt+backspace, gdm doesnt restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94612 in gnome-keyring (main) "[apport]  gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94614 in Ubuntu "Crash when initializing the system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94613 in Ubuntu "loosing mouse when switching with cntrl-alt-F1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94615 in kdebase (main) "Firefox launched from alt-f2 doesn't apply all gtk2-qt-engine settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94616 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "mediawiki crashes on upgrade (eft>fawn)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94617 in Ubuntu "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94619 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Window is too large when there are 8 cpus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94620 in Ubuntu "Nautilus Audio Mouseover Preview Does Not Work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94621 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  hipo" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94623 in democracyplayer (universe) "Democracy crashes on first load try" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94624 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pulseaudio-device-chooser-gtk" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94626 in restricted-manager (main) "Graceful treatment of manually installed drivers and impact on dependant tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94627 in flumotion (universe) "flumotion install fails, launching app causes crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94628 in beagle (main) "beagle crashed for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94630 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94557 in Ubuntu "window or dialog boxes do not show or refresh content" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94631 in xmoto (universe) "xmoto time begins to run slowly, other unwanted effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94632 in bluez-utils (main) "[apport]  hcid crashed with SIGSEGV in strftime_l()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94633 in Ubuntu "laptop function key is stuck on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94635 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in XConnectionNumber()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94634 in compiz (main) "Menu Bar Entries Aren't Highlighted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94636 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94637 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[vmware]  ata1: reset failed, giving up" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94638 in gthumb (main) "gthumb resize shortcut" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94639 in Ubuntu "suspend to ram not working in acer aspire 5002 wlmi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94641 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "asm/bitops.h not included in linux-libc-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94642 in ubiquity (main) "Install failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94640 in Ubuntu "Old install CDs installs old version of Ubuntu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94643 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted Drivers Manager doesn't detect Conexant modem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94645 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94646 in Ubuntu "Computer does not hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94647 in partman (main) "Resize operation failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94648 in abiword (main) "Abiword crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94649 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Credits and License - Bad CC-by-SA link and Contributors page link" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94649
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94651 in glade-3 (universe) "[apport]  glade-3 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_param_value_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94652 in kdepim (main) "contacts in kontact can't filter the field profession" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94654 in libnotify (main) "No more notification popups after last week's update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94655 in debconf (main) "[apport]  debconf-escape crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94656 in gdm (main) "older cards fail Feisty default GDM install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94657 in ubiquity (main) "Install failed with exit code 139" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94658 in arts (main) "arts crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94659 in boot-icons (universe) "Graphical progress display for Feistyi386 livecd has stray line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94660 in gdesklets (universe) "deskletradar applet in gDesklets crashed gDesklets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94661 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with IndexError in get_p2p_peers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94662 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with GError in _io_channel_handler()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94663 in gossip-telepathy (universe) "[apport]  gossip crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94664 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with GError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94665 in belpic (universe) "Wrong module name for Webbrowser." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94668 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94666 in Ubuntu "No desktop is loading if "Automatically save <Meeting>" is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94667 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94670 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94671 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fails to detect modelines in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94672 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.2 does not show impress graphics properly on "slideshow"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94673 in Ubuntu "Feisty : wrong screen definition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94674 in dhcdbd (main) "Dhcdbd doesn't recognize permanent (-1) DHCP leases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94556 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  luabind" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94675 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94676 in xorg (main) "doesnt default to tty7 on boot up and X does not restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94678 in apport (main) "apport should write Package field to reports in /var/crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94679 in evms (main) "Can't remove snapshot (EVMS)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94680 in Ubuntu "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94681 in samba (main) "Memory leak in smbd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94682 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org 2.2.0 crashed when changing icon size and style" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94683 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94684 in streamtuner (universe) "Streamtuner crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94685 in human-icon-theme (main) "icon size inconsistency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94686 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94687 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94688 in beryl-manager (universe) "Deactivating Beryl-Manager destroys Window Frames" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94689 in Ubuntu "Splashy doesn't work fine " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94690 in linux-ntfs (main) "Vista NTFS partition unbootable after resize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94691 in kdenetwork (main) "kopete corrupted msn file download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94692 in gnome-power-manager (main) "asus brightness not updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94693 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94694 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with TypeError in timeout)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94694
<dholbach> good morning
<mvo> good morning dholbach!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94695 in xorg (main) "it keyboard detected as us when reconfiguring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94695
<dholbach> hey mvo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94696 in ppracer (universe) "[apport]  ppracer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94696
<pochu> morning!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94697 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94698 in kmplayer (main) "[apport]  kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94698
<mvo> dholbach: can you answer me a n00b bughelper question? when I use -T, what conditions can I use? i.e. is it documented somewhere what is available and how the synatax of those is?
<dholbach> there's no support for regex yet
<dholbach> -T <package> <simple search string> <text to display, when something's found>
<dholbach> mvo: ^
<mvo> dholbach: ok, thanks. that makes sense. my output reads "<condition>" :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94699 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94699
<dholbach> mvo: are the bugs it finds ok?
<mvo> dholbach: its still scaning
<mvo> dholbach: I switch of -A to get faster results I think
<dholbach> it will cache the attachments
<mvo> u-m has a big bug list (mostly upgrade faiures of some sort)
<dholbach> so it will be no problem after a while
<mvo> right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94701 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94702 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::SWF::SWFHandlers::ActionCallMethod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94703 in evince (main) "Evince does not open pdf files if they do not have a 'pdf' extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94704 in Ubuntu "GNOME/Nautilus loses password for WebDAV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94705 in network-manager (main) "network-manager stops too soon on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94705
<mvo> dholbach: yeah, seems to be working nicely
<dholbach> rock and roll
* dholbach hugs mvo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94700 in gdebi (main) "Unable to install Oracle XE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94706 in lyx (universe) "large leaps in mouse-wheel scrolling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94707 in lyx (universe) "lyx does not use Compose key sequences consistent with GNOME applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94708 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "xorg nv driver needs XaaNoSolidTwoPointLine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94709 in Ubuntu "ifconfig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94710 in evolution (main) "Evolution Crashed when trying to display images in email" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94711 in xfce4-panel (main) "crash reported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94712 in gnome-app-install (main) "qcad and rasmol have no app-install entry on the edubuntu serveraddon CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94713 in Ubuntu "eth1 interface wakes up after sudo ifconfig eth1 down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94714 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in QGridLayout::QGridLayout()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94715 in cohoba (universe) "Programming error when connecting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94716 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94717 in cohoba (universe) "Programming error after connection and contact status displaying" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94718 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94718
<dholbach> bdmurray: we could probably use a canned response for "please attach the crash report for the crash" - what do you think?
<dholbach> seb128: will you announce your greasemonkey script somewhere? :)
<seb128> dholbach: no
<dholbach> ohhhhhhhhhhh :-(
<seb128> I'm too busy :/
<dholbach> ok
<seb128> and we need to clean up the stock list of replies
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> i said that to bdmurray too
<seb128> we need new stock replies BTW
<seb128> one for when crash files are outdated and we need a new one with current versions
<seb128> one when crash file is not working
<seb128> one for valgrind if we don't already have it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94719 in texmaker (universe) "[apport]  texmaker crashed with SIGSEGV in QString::fromLocal8Bit()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94720 in mercury (universe) "Upgrade mercury to stable release, possibly latest." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94722 in Ubuntu "ANts P2P" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94723 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94724 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with TypeError in timeout)()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94721 in hal (main) "USB flash not mounting on insertion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94725 in cohoba "Programming error which causes a crash when closing and restarting the same ubuntu user session" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94726 in tomboy (main) "middle-click for more actions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94727 in tomboy (main) "middle-click for more actions (dup-of: 94726)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94729 in gksu (main) "[apport]  gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94730 in netbase (main) "only one ethernet is configured if more are present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94732 in apport (main) "Does not find correct package if binary uses the alternatives system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94731 in gimp (main) "crash when open & saved PNG file renamed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94733 in xchat-gnome (main) "[apport]  xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_attribute_destroy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94734 in gdm (main) "[xubuntu]  GDM suddenly starts loading 80-90% of CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94735 in ffmpeg (universe) "[apport]  ffmpeg crashed with SIGSEGV in avcodec_decode_video()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94736 in oregano (universe) "[apport]  oregano crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94737 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed with SIGSEGV in _XkbReadGetMapReply()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94738 in xemacs21 (universe) "[feisty]  Xemacs shows curly braces '{}' as square braces '[] '" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94738
<rbrunhuber> dholbach: Hi. You helped me a lot. RockMan got the bt issue in no time.
<dholbach> ah yeah
<dholbach> RockMan
<dholbach> I forgot his name
<dholbach> excellent rbrunhuber
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94739 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "Frequent lockups when NV 3d enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94740 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in append_info()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94740
* dholbach hugs rbrunhuber
<Fujitsu> Not more.... Argh.
<dholbach> yoohooo exaile breakage
<dholbach> amarok is crashing madly too
<pochu> at least exaile isn't the default music player :)
<fernando> moin all
<dholbach> 470 untouched crasher bugs left
<Hobbsee> ouch
<dholbach> it was 650 yesterday
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94742 in Ubuntu "Feisty: menu management does not work fine" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94742
<Hobbsee> that's better
<Fujitsu> dholbach: It'll be a whole lot better once LP gets a sane mechanism for adding tags when filing bugs, and apport is trained to use it.
<Fujitsu> apport really isn't being nice to our bug totals, though :(
<dholbach> Fujitsu: the infrastructure we have now is LOADS BETTER than what we had before
<dholbach> Fujitsu: week long bug report ping pong (can you install libglib2.0-0-dbg and try to reproduce the crash), etc etc etc
<dholbach> so you won't hear me complain
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94743 in grdesktop (universe) "Terminal Server Client isn't able to copy to/from clipboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94744 in language-selector (main) "[apport]  qt-language-selector crashed with TypeError in _()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94745 in dnsmasq (universe) "Stable Release Update (SRU) Request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94746 in mysql-admin (universe) "[feisty]  regression: mysql-admin does not work with mysql-server running on dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94747 in firefox (main) "Firefox often hogs CPU then crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94748 in xorg (main) "install asks for X resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94749 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed upon click in GMail, Tiddly Wiki open overnight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94750 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94751 in goobox (universe) "goobox does not play mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94752 in gaim (main) "Startup notification doesn't work when gaim is started without a window (only in the notification area)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94753 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94753
<kincera> Hello everyone
<kincera> Sorry if this is the wrong place, but I think there is a problem with XAUTH in Openswan on Herd 5
<gepatino> kincera: have you search in launchpad.net, maybe there's a bug open for your problem
<kincera> Yes. Unless I am looking in the wrong place
<kincera> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/openswan/+bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94756 in Ubuntu "Cannot connect to local Jabber server (Wildfire 3.1.1) with Kopete nor Gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94757 in amaya (universe) "[apport]  amaya crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94757
<kincera> I haven't filed a bug report yet since I confess it's posible I'm doing something wrong. I don't think so, but it's possible.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94758 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94759 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[apport]  package vmware-player failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94759
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94760 in network-manager (main) "both wireless and wired connections are up after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94761 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  PDT Php Developement Tools (Eclipse plugin)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94762 in totem (main) "totem "skip to" doesn't show current position anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94762
<kincera> Just submitted it
<jwendell> seb128, can you help the guy at bug 91973? in order to reproduce the bug, he needs to login in a xfce session, i have no idea how to do this...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91973 in vino "[apport]  vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_class_cast()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91973
<seb128> jwendell: I've added a comment
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94763 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::popupMenu()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94763
<jwendell> seb128, thanks
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94764 in dpkg (main) "After dist-upgrade dpkg crashed (Dapper to Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94765 in openswan (universe) "xauth doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94766 in evolution (main) "crashes when i start it up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94767 in xorg (main) "x11-common conflicts with xephem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94768 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94769 in straw (universe) "[apport]  straw crashed with TypeError in select_next_unread_feed()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94770 in gnome-panel (main) "Full X crash when changing # of desktops in switcher (running beryl)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94771 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94772 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in mallopt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94773 in Ubuntu "error upgrading dapper to edgy on 64bit AMD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94774 in evolution (main) "Evolution adds empty page to every printout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94775 in libnss-ldap (universe) "libnss_ldap.conf is not world-readable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94776 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94777 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot-gtk segfaults on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94778 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[apport]  unattended-upgrade crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94780 in acpi-support (main) "combination Fn+F5 does't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94782 in kdenetwork (main) "basic kopete install is crashing just after start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94779 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  Swap partition is not being mounted/used (dup-of: 66637)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94783 in Ubuntu "network-admin crash upon loading." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94786 in debian-installer (main) "[netboot]  /lib/preseed/fetch-methods/{ftp,http} empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94786
<pirast> bdmurray, what about my ubuntu-qa application?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94787 in openafs (universe) "Openafs has a security hole with enabled suid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94789 in ubiquity (main) "gparted crashed when edit partition selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94790 in apport (main) "Apport should add 'need-arch-retrace' to the reports" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94790
<bdmurray> pirast: Hi! I had been keeping an eye out for you but hadn't seen you.
<bdmurray> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bdmurray> Have you read that?
<pirast> bdmurray, hi!
<pirast> yes.
<pirast> i am a little bit busy currently :)
<vonHalenbach-de> Is it possible to rsync a kubuntu feisty.iso to a xubuntu feisty.iso?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94788 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "connection fails with non-"server" server cert (w/patch)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94791 in gnome-themes (main) "custom colors for active and inactive are too similar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94792 in asterisk (universe) "Asterisk 1.2.17 fixes SIP DoS vulnerability" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94792
<bdmurray> pirast: Welcome to Ubuntu QA!
<pirast> bdmurray, thanks :)
* pochu hugs pirast :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94793 in Ubuntu "problem with /dev/sda 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94793
* pirast hugs pochu back :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94794 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _int_malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94796 in Ubuntu "Mis-mounting of DVD+/-RW/RAM Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94797 in firefox (main) "broken package warning at start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94799 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "[feisty]  sshfs removes permitions of mounted folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94799
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94803 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGILL in raise()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94801 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager takes over wireless connection even if roaming mode is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94804 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp3-server init script fails to show problem in configuration file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94806 in mdadm (main) "Install Software Raid Inactive after boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94807 in nexuiz-data (universe) "nexuiz-data not backported with nexuiz (uninstallable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94809 in ubiquity (main) "feisty (herd5) installation on macbook failed (on package mouseemu)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94810 in php5 (main) "No XML/RPC.php for php4 in Dapper Drake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94811 in Ubuntu "applet crashes on logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94812 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash after attempt to install flash plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94813 in gparted (main) "starting gparted mounts all devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94814 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "nfs: edgy->feisty upgrades for people with nfs mounts and without nfs-common" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94815 in openoffice.org-l10n (main) "Please conflict with openoffice.org-l10n-sh-yu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94817 in Ubuntu "kernel warning: BUG: at drivers/base/core.c:104 device_release()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94818 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace names are wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94819 in apport (main) "apport should not advertise itself in the report summary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94820 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty herd5 AMD64 fails to detect SATA drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94821 in coreutils (main) "dd fills up kern.log, syslog and messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94822 in apport (main) "apport sends bug reports for situations which are not bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94823 in digikam (main) "Scan in digikam crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94824 in beryl-settings (universe) "The beryl settings manager crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94824
<Pici> contribute
<Pici> er, wrong window
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94825 in Ubuntu "Main menu crashed when run apt-get" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94826 in compiz (main) "workspaces->viewports conversion on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94827 in valgrind (main) "[UVF]  Sync with debian to 3.2.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94828 in update-manager (main) "Please hold... quagga needs admin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94829 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94830 in straw (universe) "[apport]  straw crashed with IndexError in select_next_unread_item()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94831 in Ubuntu "KNetworkManager inactive after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94832 in gnumeric (main) "[apport]  gnumeric crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94833 in straw (universe) "[apport]  straw crashed with IndexError in select_next_unread_item()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94834 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94835 in totem (main) "totem and other media players need to check DVD region" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94836 in nautilus (main) "[apport]  nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94837 in Ubuntu "Keyboard refuses to work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94838 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "[apport]  xfce-mcs-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in _XIOError()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94839 in oem-config (main) "GDM language after final user configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94840 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "[apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with AttributeError in _select_in_treeview()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94841 in Ubuntu "Cannot rename a folder/file on the gnome desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94842 in Ubuntu "unexpected broadcast from the avahi-deamon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94843 in wengophone (universe) "no sound in wengo on 6.10 ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94844 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-statistics crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94845 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "Installation doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94846 in nautilus (main) "nautilus does not show correct path after UP command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94847 in xchat (universe) "xchat irc problem .failes to start." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94850 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94848 in Ubuntu "mounting via UUID behaves strange in kubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94849 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "System hangs on restart/shutdown with current fglrx driver loaded!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94849
<Amaranth> Is there a reason every bug seems to automatically get assigned as medium importance?
<dholbach> they don't
<Amaranth> Not by launchpad, by someone with access to set the importance doing a drive-by bump
<dholbach> i assign medium after every crash I looked at
<dholbach> so they disappear from the unconfirmed/undecided list
<dholbach> because I did some initial triage to them
<dholbach> they don't linger around as looking 'untouched'
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<Amaranth> i guess
<dholbach> good :)
<Amaranth> seems like your interface is broken then :)
<dholbach> which interface?
<Amaranth> To look at 'new' bugs or whatever
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94851 in gnome-games (main) "Mahjongg: pause button disappears after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94851
<dholbach> maybe yes
<Amaranth> alrighty then, back to poking compiz bugs :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94852 in file-roller (main) "File Roller Nautilus extension misinterprets path with hash (#)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94853 in Ubuntu "/bin/sh : can't acess tty/job control turned off " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94856 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_foreach()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94854 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 94021)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94855 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "HP Pavilion a650e (amd64 running Ubuntu/i386) doesn't reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94857 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94858 in ubiquity (main) "syslog error file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94859 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "zd1211b not yet supported in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94860 in Ubuntu "Skype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94861 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94862 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel 2.6.20-xx incorrectly claims processor overheating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94863 in wine (universe) "[apport]  wine-preloader crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94864 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94865 in Ubuntu "Gparted and USB Drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94866 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94868 in straw (universe) "[apport]  straw crashed with ValueError in url_show()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94869 in Ubuntu "Konqueror crashes with libjpeg message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94870 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in e2k_restriction_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94867 in gaim-otr (universe) "Off-the-Record Messaging Mulitprotocols Buddies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94872 in console-setup (main) "Problem on update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94871 in desktop-effects (main) "Change number of Metacity's workspaces when enabling compiz cube through desktop-effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94874 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV when connecting usb-camera" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94875 in gnucash (universe) "gnucash breaks on printing undefined symbol: gtk_html_print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94876 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with AttributeError in getLangComment()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94877 in Ubuntu "No sound with Sound Blaster live 24bit external usb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94878 in Ubuntu "The installation froze at step 6 - Migrate Documents and Settings." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94879 in Ubuntu "USB stick unsafely unmounted cannot be written to" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94880 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx broken - kernel module in wrong place" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94882 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() filling out a bug report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94881 in Ubuntu "Request ability to run admin commands on bootup and shutdown." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94883 in Ubuntu "size of pen-drive not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94885 in wifi-radar (universe) "Intersil Prisim firmware Thinkpad A31p" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94886 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi-gtk crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94888 in Ubuntu "Beryl Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94889 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "knetworkmanager does not correctly support network-manager-vpnc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94890 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox opens for usb stick full of youtube videos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94891 in phpmyadmin (universe) "pma in Feisty vulnerable against PMASA-2007-2 and PMASA-2007-3" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94892 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-2.10 crashed with SIGSEGV in update_completions_on_idle_cb()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94892
<stgraber> hey verb3k
<verb3k> Hi :)
<verb3k> How's the new machine?
<stgraber> Better than any other I had :)
<verb3k> Great :) at least the intel Graphics chip rocks
<stgraber> yep
<stgraber> ok, feisty alternate i386 expert mode test done :)
<stgraber> All i386 tests for feisty alternate are successful (except auto-resize which has a patch ready)
<verb3k> All ok?
<verb3k> I see
<stgraber> I'll stop testing for today I think :)
<verb3k> Since early this morning I was refreshing fesity's cdimage page waiting for the beta
<verb3k> Which is supposed to be released today
<Adri2000> tomorrow
<verb3k> Veta?
<verb3k> Beta? *
<Adri2000> yes, delayed because of a major bug in the kernel
<stgraber> well we are testing the isos in order to be sure that the isos won't have a big problem
<stgraber> and yes there were some bugs in the kernel related to the latest ICH chipset if I'm right
<verb3k> ok ..and will the final version be released in the first of April?
<Adri2000> April 19th
<verb3k> good to hear that ...I can't wait to see the new "ubuntu studio" derivative .
<verb3k> which is due to sometime in April
<dholbach> have a nice evening - see you tomorrow
<bdmurray> bug 88782
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 88782 in Ubuntu "entfernen/hinzufgen crashed" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88782
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> cd
<TheMuso> gah
<fernando> ls -lah
<fernando> kill -9 1
<fernando> :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-23
<pschulz01_> Greetings.. should I report a bug against 'Desktop Effects' in a newly installed feisty?
<pschulz01_> reset
* pschulz01_ get confused when using multiple screens.
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> happy universe hug day
<viviersf> reitblatt, cool
<viviersf> reitblatt, ill get the guy with the notebook reboot and give me those logs
<reitblatt> viviersf: great
<viviersf> reitblatt, done
<reitblatt> viviersf: thanks
<viviersf> cool
<reitblatt> viviersf: you have VMware on there?
<viviersf> reitblatt, on the R60 yes, but not on the X60
<reitblatt> ok
<reitblatt> could you edit the logs to show which computer they are from?
<viviersf> reitblatt, ok
<viviersf> i can only get the x60's logs now now
<reitblatt> viviersf:  that's ok
<viviersf> k
<reitblatt> viviersf: so, I'm looking through the log
<reitblatt> and I'm not seeing a major hangup anywhere
<viviersf> yeh
<reitblatt> it seems to boot relatively quickly
<viviersf> thats the thing
<reitblatt> viviersf: did it happen this time?
<viviersf> but it sits and waits
<viviersf> yep
<viviersf> its like its waiting for a lease from somewhere
<viviersf> and its not getting it
<reitblatt> strange
<viviersf> yeh very
<viviersf> commenting out everything in /etc/network/interfaces
<viviersf> except for lo
<viviersf> makes it work fine
<viviersf> so the problem is definitely there
<reitblatt> viviersf: I've got to get to sleep, so I'll get back to this in a few hours
<reitblatt> night
<viviersf> cheers, ejoy
<viviersf> *enjoy
<racarr> already here, tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> cool
<racarr> is anyone able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/43154 I might have a fix
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43154 in xserver-xorg-video-via "computer freezes with some applications using 3D" [High,Confirmed] 
<racarr> no I don't think my fix is right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95024 in Ubuntu "mysql-server-4.1 will also install mysql-server-5.0, missing mysql-client-4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95027 in Ubuntu "Error during upgrade - failed to fetch packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95025 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine hangs when the burning starts (it completes the disc without problem, though)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95028 in Ubuntu "X crashes when testing screen savers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95029 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  HP dv2007ea does not wake from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95030 in Ubuntu "on instalation printer HP PCS 2175 al in one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95031 in software-properties (main) "crashes in on_combobox_server_changed" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95032 in rasmol (universe) "Rasmol displays incorrect distances" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95033 in evince (main) "Normal pdf prints as black pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95034 in grub (main) "[apport]  grub crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95035 in evolution (main) "Evolution error on create address book" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95036 in software-properties (main) "Software properties GTK can attempt to set transient-for on None" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95037 in evolution (main) "Spamassassin/bogofilter plugins should be disabled if spamassassin/bogofilter are not installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95038 in Ubuntu "mplayer with default wrong config ...and screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95039 in Ubuntu "install-cd (Feisty alpha 5) does not boot!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95041 in gnome-blog (universe) "[apport]  gnome-blog-poster crashed with TypeError in setStringValuePairs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94898 in upstart "shutdown lacks -F option (dup-of: 74139)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95042 in Ubuntu "gvim doesn't appear in menu after installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95043 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in gaim_gtk_blist_get_status_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95044 in cryptsetup (universe) "cryptsetup does not retry after failed password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95047 in adept (main) "pkg removal results in non working system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95045 in xournal (universe) "xournal - no reaction to pgup/down keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95046 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95048 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95049 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95050 in cryptsetup (universe) "/etc/init.d/cryptdisks does not remove dead loopback device if password failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95051 in speech-dispatcher (universe) "Speech-Dispatcher package misplaces files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95052 in gnucash (universe) "unmet dependency libgtkhtml3.8-15" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95053 in openoffice.org (main) "kdefilepicker not used" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95056 in coreutils (main) "coreutils-doc package missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95057 in gimmie (universe) "use the Ubuntu logout dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95055 in dia (main) "keyboard shortcut for drawing an ellipse is unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95054 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_folder_summary_content_info_free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95040 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "/dev/sdb3 failing to load with linux-image-2.6.20-12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95058 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "New Version of swfdec is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95059 in totem (main) "totem tries to play RealPlayer audio but produces only errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95060 in cryptsetup (universe) "/etc/init.d/cryptdisks is not scalable for more the 7 loopback devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95061 in dconf (universe) "[apport]  dconf crashed with OSError in symlink()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95062 in system-config-printer (main) "The .pot file is not built on build time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95063 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95064 in network-manager (main) "add XFCE to OnlyShowIn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95065 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95067 in openoffice.org "Some documents crash OpenOffice.org when exporting to .doc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95068 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95069 in Ubuntu "new package recommendation: zzuf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95070 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95070
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95066 in kompose (universe) "Do not use kompose when there are no opened windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95075 in glibc (main) "Devhelp integration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95079 in gnucash (universe) "Translation error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95081 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in _Unwind_DeleteException()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95083 in dhelp (universe) "Can't install dhelp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95073 in libthai (main) "[sync request]  sync libthai 0.1.8-2 from debian experimental" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95076 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CRC Error--System Halted" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95084 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash when trying to download file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95087 in lyx (universe) "[apport]  configure.py crashed on first start after installing the lyx-qt package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95085 in hotkey-setup (main) "Fn+Spacebar ("Zoom") doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95071 in Ubuntu "Nvidia-glx 9755" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95088 in rdesktop (main) "Seamless RDP Not Seamless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95074 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv user not added to dialout group" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95078 in firefox (main) "Firefox eats 100% of CPU when opens a spreadsheet in google's documents and spreadsheets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95078
<bdmurray> morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95089 in linux-meta (main) "ubuntu kernel removes CAP_SETPCAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95090 in openoffice.org (main) "openOffice writer does not show endnote references" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95091 in firefox (main) "MASTER incompatible native extension: allpeers" [High,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95092 in xen-3.0 (main) "[apport]  xend crashed with Error in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #94996 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel bug while disconnecting atmel usb wlan card" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95026 in Ubuntu "/dev/sda5 :Unexpected inconsistency" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95094 in gdm (main) "Xubuntu hangs up after logout from a second user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95093 in totem (main) "Totem won't play movie: "GstPlayBin: A subtitle stream was detected, but no video stream."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95095 in partman (main) "partitioning unavailable on i386 two-drive system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95095
<xerxas> root@lion:/home/xerxas# /usr/sbin/dhelp_parse -r
<xerxas> *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/sbin/dhelp_parse terminated
<xerxas> Abandon (core dumped)
<xerxas> where can I find the dumped core ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95096 in mp3cd (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  mp3cd 1.25.4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95096
<Admiral_Chicago> xerxas: /var/crash afaik
<xerxas> ah
<xerxas> right :)
<xerxas> Admiral_Chicago,  this is when apport intercepts the bug ?
<xerxas> I don't see mine
<xerxas> but I'm trigerring the bug thru ssh
<Admiral_Chicago> which bug?
<xerxas> a core dump
<xerxas> I'm investigating https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhelp/+bug/95083
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95083 in dhelp "Can't install dhelp" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run, left a comment
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95098 in hubackup (universe) "[apport]  hubackup crashed with AttributeError in nextPhase()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95099 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95100 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95100
<bdmurray> xerxas: I've reproduced w/o using ssh and didn't get a crash file in /var/crash
<xerxas> Admiral_Chicago,  why this package won't build from sources ?
<xerxas> bdmurray,  so where is the core ?
<xerxas> do you have any idea ?
<bdmurray> xerxas: looking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95101 in Ubuntu "Ctrl - Alt - Backspace broken in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95102 in ntfs-3g (universe) "Cherrypick fakeraid/softraid fix." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95103 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Users-admin doesn't create user in /etc/passwd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95103
<gepatino> is it ok to consider a bug duplicate to another if, besides being the same issue, belongs to different package versions?
<gepatino> for example bugs #73909 and #85950
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73909 in ltsp-manager "ltsp-manager doesn't work on ubuntu edgy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73909
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85950 in ltsp-manager "[apport]  ltsp-manager crashed with RuntimeError in __init__()" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85950
<xerxas> gepatino, I think yes but you should add a comment on the first bug that this bug also applies to the new version
<gepatino> i've tried with 73909 and can confirm it in edgy, but in 85950 the report shows version 0.0.2 and that version is not in edgy
<gepatino> i guess it's on feisty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95104 in Ubuntu "firefox browser opens a window with two tabs instead of one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95106 in Ubuntu "Two instances of 'Users and Groups' possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95106
<gepatino> xerxas: i have a patch ready to submit, but aplies to version 0.0.1
<bdmurray> xerxas: apport doesn't catch it because it exists with SIGABRT
<xerxas> ok
<xerxas> so how do I catch it ?
<xerxas> the signal isn't derivated in ubuntu's kernel , right ?
<bdmurray> I think trying to build it from source would be useful
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95105 in Ubuntu "kernel.log syslog filling up with repeated ata2 and cdrom messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95107 in libwpd (main) "Please sync libwpd (main) from experimental (0.8.9-1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95107
<bdmurray> or rather might be more informative
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95108 in kubuntu-docs (main) "error in description of launching Ooo Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95110 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "ID OOPS-447A476" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95111 in Ubuntu "nvidiafb blocks nvidia module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95112 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "ID OOPS-447D478" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95112
<proppy> do i have to change the status of a bug when i attach a patch ? (it's already Confirmed)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95113 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "ID OOPS-447C498" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95114 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "ID OOPS-447B498" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95114
<gepatino> proppy: if it's confirmed leave it that way. if it's not, set it as confirmed
<proppy> gepatino: thx
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95115 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "ID OOPS-447D484" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95117 in firefox-launchpad-plugin (universe) "ID OOPS-447C504" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95118 in Ubuntu "Date format inconsistent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95118
<bdmurray> proppy: no, not for a patch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95116 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95116
<bdmurray> seb128: where do bugs about recent-documents in the gnome-panel belong?
<proppy> bdmurray: thx
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95119 in language-pack-de (main) "Issues in restart dialogue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95120 in kmplayer (main) "xine crashed when linux started after latest kernel update (2.6.20-12.20)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95120
<seb128> bdmurray: what sort of bug?
<bdmurray> bug 71304
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71304 in control-center "changing x keyboard layout does not change console keyboard layout" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71304
<bdmurray> er, bug 71034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71034 in Ubuntu "Opening a remote pdf doc listed in the 'recent documents' doesn't work" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71034
<bdmurray> the mime-type seems wrong
* pochu waves
* bdmurray waves back
<pochu> hey bdmurray :)
<bdmurray> happy hug day
<pochu> hug day???
<pochu> didn't remember :)
* pochu hugs u all!
<thotz> bdmurray: I want to join the Ubuntu QA.
<bdmurray> thotz: right I asked you a question in our private conversation
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95121 in gnome-applets (main) "Wrong calendar applet behaviour in vertical panels after upgrading to Feisty [regression] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95121
<thotz> bdmurray: i don't see anything in our chat room.
<thotz> could you ask a second time please?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95123 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95122 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95124 in apt (main) "problem in downloading repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95124
<thotz> bdmurray: i still do _not_ see any question. what's going on here?
<sacater> hey, I have a problem with the internet, when I start the computer the internet is sometimes working, sometimes not, i have to do a complete restart to get it to work, and if it dosnt work, I have to do ANOTHER. Its not good for my computer, i need help, will provide all information needed
<bdmurray> thotz: I think I see the issue
<thotz> bdmurray: is it me ^^?
<pochu> sacater: which ubuntu version?
<sacater> pochu: good old edgy eft
<sacater> pochu: what else :P
<pochu> sacater: #ubuntu ;)
<sacater> pochu: well, i thought it may be a known bug
<pochu> sacater: have you searched through LP?
<sacater> pochu: not yet no
<bdmurray> thotz: no, it's me today
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95125 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with NameError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95126 in rdiff-backup (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with OSError in mkdir()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95127 in avahi (main) "[apport]  avahi-discover crashed with DBusException in __call__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95127
<sacater> pochu: erm, i cant see how to search
<pochu> sacater: do u know which package is failing?
<sacater> no, thats why im asking here in general
<thotz> sacater: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs is our bug reporting tool
<thotz> sacater: I do not think this bug is well known. As pochu said, maybe the #ubuntu channel would be a good point to start.
<thotz> bdmurray: Can you fix this "bug"? Which question do you want to ask me?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95128 in ps3pf-utils (universe) "#!/bin/sh in find-other-os-flash should be #!/bin/bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95130 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95130
<bdmurray> thotz: How have you triaged 57502?
<pochu> dholbach, seb128: when the apport retrace service can't get a good stacktrace, what should I do? i.e. bug 94693
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 94693 in compiz "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/94693
<seb128> pochu: retrace locally
<thotz> bdmurray: no. but i've confirmed this bug and asked here if this bug is known and if a kernel developer could backport a jmicron fix
<pochu> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> pochu: compiz bugs can't be autoretraced often because the crash is to a plugins and compiz-plugins is not a Depends so it doesn't get installed with the retracer
<seb128> pochu: if the crash is with an outdated version ask if the bug is still happening and to upload a new crash file if that's the case
<seb128> pochu: your bug happens to /usr/lib/compiz/libstate.so, it's compiz-extra
<pochu> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95131 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 94021)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95131
<thotz> bdmurray: any further questions?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95132 in firefox (main) "Please update Firefox to 2.0.0.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95132
<bdmurray> thotz: so far your work looks good but I'd like to see you do some further triaging before approving your membership in QA
<dholbach> thekorn: just looking at your patch for bug 87448
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87448 in bughelper "cleaning bug helper cache" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87448
<thotz> bdmurray: that's ok. thanks.
<dholbach> thekorn: it will change the API and how pitti's apport will use the BugAttachment() constructor
<bdmurray> thotz: but feel free to contact me any time, it doesn't need to be a hug day
<dholbach> thekorn: can you think of any clever way to solve the matter of changing the constructors every other day?
<thotz> I already asked this, but no one could give me an answer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices is outdated and not for edgy.which information do i need to debug let's say usb disk problems
<thekorn> dholbach: oh, thanks for looking at that attempt
<thotz> it's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/89444 ? i would like to ask the information we need.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89444 in Ubuntu "Edgy problem with USB devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<thekorn> dholbach: well, I will think about that, changing the API is realy not that good.
<dholbach> thekorn: on the one hand it's nice to be able to adapt to new use cases and new features, on the other hand...
<bdmurray> thotz: lshal, lsusb and dmesg would still all be relevant
<dholbach> thekorn: there must be a clever way
<thotz> bdmurray: ok, thanks.
<dholbach> thekorn: daniel@lovegood:~$ grep -r BugAttachment apport-0.69/*
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<dholbach> thekorn: looks like we're safe this time :-)
<thekorn> dholbach: puh...
<dholbach> thekorn: maybe we should pass a Bug() object in the constructor?
<dholbach> (if we change the API we could even do that)
<thekorn> dholbach: will think about that over the weekend,
<dholbach> alright, I'll leave the comments on the bug page
<thekorn> I'm sorry, I'm busy today :)
<dholbach> np
<dholbach> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95134 in casper (main) "Strange error message in casper script of Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95136 in firefox (main) "firefox-crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95137 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95138 in gnash (universe) "[apport]  gnash crashed with SIGSEGV in gnash::sprite_instance::call_frame_actions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95139 in supertux (universe) "[apport]  supertux crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95133 in Ubuntu "Wireless unseen if essid with German accent """ [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95135 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes with 2 chat sessions, after general updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95135
<pochu> hey thekorn :)
<thekorn> hey pochu
<pochu> thekorn: regarding bug 89728, I think it still doesn't work as spected
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89728 in bughelper "Need to change bugTagMask-RegEx to be able to search personal Buglists" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89728
<pochu> thekorn: shouldn't it say where are those bugs?
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/deb/bughelper/bughelper.dev$ ./bugnumbers -l https://bugs.launchpad.net/~thekorn/
<pochu> 79136 (Fix Committed,Wishlist) - RFE: Last comment by <LP ID>
<pochu> 93499 (In Progress,Wishlist) - Use XPath to parse LP-Pages
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95140 in desktop-effects (main) "windows don't get focused when switching virtual desktops with desktop-effects enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95140
<pochu> thekorn: say, for example, bughelper upstream, or something like that?
<thekorn> give me a second!
<pochu> all you want :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95142 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed (bianca 2.2)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95142
<thekorn> pochu: will have a look at this bug now :)
<pochu> thekorn: cool :)
* pochu hugs thekorn :)
* thekorn hugs pochu back
<thekorn> pochu: well i tried to explain the problem in https://launchpad.net/bughelper/+bug/89728/comments/4
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 89728 in bughelper "Need to change bugTagMask-RegEx to be able to search personal Buglists" [Undecided,Fix released] 
<pochu> looking
<thekorn> pochu: I think that might be the way we should design the output in the future
<pochu> thekorn: I see
<thekorn> pochu: but right now we are not able to store information of the package in the buginfo object
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95143 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! (on PCMCIA eject)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95143
<thekorn> pochu: my plan for the weekend is to take good old pen and paper and try to summerize what kind of information we need of each bug
<pochu> thekorn: that's fine :)
<pochu> if I'm around, we can talk about it (though my skills are really poor yet)
<pochu> but I can learn then :)
<thekorn> pochu: that would be nice!
<pochu> yeah :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95144 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB does not work after suspend to RAM on IBM T42" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95145 in restricted-manager (main) "ATI 9600 onboard: restricted-manager says "your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95146 in gpaint (main) "[apport]  gpaint crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95146
<sacater> pochu: please go on jabber
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95147 in Ubuntu "program manager - "'E:Type 'deb' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95148 in knetworkmanager (main) "Feisty: KNetworkManager "Configure VPN" doesn't load KVPNc or really do anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95149 in gedit-plugins (universe) "latest version is 2.18, feisty ships 2.17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95150 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Feisty: KDE System Settings -> Sharing is STILL unreadable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95151 in bittornado (main) "bittornado crash on viewing status light page at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95152 in migration-assistant (main) "Migrate data from localized Windows?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95153 in devede (multiverse) "Please sync to latest version 2.12 for feisty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95153
<kestrel> here is a sample line New bug: #95152 in migration-assistant (main) "Migrate data from localized Windows?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95155 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed while editing menus with Exception in __writeItem()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95156 in ubiquity (main) "migration-assistant "just doesn't work "" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95157 in ubiquity (main) "2nd installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95158 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "trackpad speed regression on macbook pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95159 in Ubuntu "Cubed desktop does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95160 in gaphor (universe) "gaphor crashed during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95161 in alacarte (main) "feisty menu-editor - renaming "just doesn't work"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95162 in apache2 (main) "Apache2 Fails to install/start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95162
<pochu> happy hug day all!
* danohuiginn hugs pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95163 in clearsilver (universe) "python-clearsilver undefined symbols in neo_cgi (during import neo_cgi python 2.5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95163
<bdmurray> anybody have an idea about where a screensaver idle time bug should go?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95164 in Ubuntu "Savage (game) doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95164
<danohuiginn> anybody know about audio? Where should I send bug 91500?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91500 in amarok "Amarok cannot play *.ra files with background sound" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91500
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: looking
<mooey> seems to be a bug in w32codecs?
<mooey> in which case, it should be rejected
<mooey> happy bug day, btw :-)
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: as it seems you found a workaround for it in xine and amarok I would add the xine product too
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: and maybe test with other players like mplayer
<danohuiginn> bdmurray, mooey: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95165 in linux-meta (main) "feisty herd-5 2.6.20 kernel hangs on boot with VIA VB6002 motherboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95166 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager doesn't recognize NV6800GT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95167 in Ubuntu ""Start New Session" from Gnome doesn't work when kdm is the default display manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95169 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95170 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95171 in Ubuntu "firefox drop down lists do not work when desktop effects are enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95172 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95172
<bdmurray> notice that beryl-core is now in universe
<bdmurray> it will important to see which package of beryl users are running
<bdmurray> will be
<danohuiginn> what should I do with backport requests?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95173 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with OSError in makedirs()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95174 in rhythmbox (main) "Jamendo plugin don't download albums" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95174
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bdmurray> There is a section on How to request new packages
<danohuiginn> thanks, bdmurray
<bdmurray> does that help?
<danohuiginn> yep, it does
<bdmurray> okay, cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95175 in firefox (main) "Unexpeced Crash while emptying trash in gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95176 in evince (main) "[apport]  evince crashed with SIGSEGV in Catalog::embeddedFile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95178 in wine (universe) "Should use notify-reboot-required or similar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95181 in kdebase (main) "konqueror: crash with bookmarks tab context menus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95182 in Ubuntu "I was trying to install Xgl y Beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95179 in evolution (main) "[feisty]  evolution can't save a draft on imap : error unknow flag "SEEN"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95179
<mooey> heh, the retracing thing is really quick
<mooey> very cool
<bdmurray> mooey: yeah, the queue is a lot shorter today
<mooey> i tagged the bug and by the time the page had reloaded it had been traced
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95183 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashed after opening : HotSpot Virtual Machine unexpected error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95183
<bdmurray> wow, this is fast
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95185 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Wrong sound control with keyboard shortcut (asus laptop)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95185
<bdmurray> or that is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95187 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95188 in Ubuntu "Feisty doesn't load the modules for a crypted device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95184 in evolution (main) "evolution help path in evolution wrong + double reference in Yelp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95189 in xorg "Support for Radeon x1650xt W Dell 3007WFP " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95190 in gnome-games (main) "sudoku crashes when you try to undo clearing a non-empty tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95191 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95168 in update-manager "please make distro-specific strings a build-time parameter" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95194 in Ubuntu "Boot after install fails, drive not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95177 in evolution (main) "Evolution HTML mail confirmation dialog with numerous addressees" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95192 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer freeze on fullscreen mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95195 in network-manager (main) "Feisty crash on boot on IBM ThinkCentre" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95197 in build-essential (main) "build-essential should recomend linux-headers-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95198 in Ubuntu "acpi-cpufreq sets max freq lower than real max freq" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95200 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95200
<BugMaN> can i close this bug or tag to make a report bug #81879?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81879 in telepathy-butterfly "[apport]  telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in emit_signal()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81879
<bdmurray> BugMaN: only a couple of the reporters have responded that it is fixed for them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95201 in Ubuntu "Wrong keyboard shortcuts on a laptop asus A6tc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95201
<BugMaN> bdmurray: ok then i tag it with need-i386-report to make a stacktrace
<bdmurray> it's a python crash though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95202 in Ubuntu "Swap partition wrong UUID in /etc/fstab - no swap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95202
<bdmurray> pochu: still around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95203 in beryl-settings (universe) "beryl-settings missing beryl-settings-bindings dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95204 in Ubuntu "mobo nic sis190 dose not work properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95205 in gcc-defaults (main) "gcc 4.0.4 crashes w/ -bnoentry -bexpall" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95206 in firefox (main) "Firfox crashes in Edgy when trying to restart after installing an add-on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95207 in update-manager (main) "Error during Update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95072 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95072
<mooey> hrmz. where to file bugs about the retracing service? :}
<mooey> it seems to be munging some special chars in bug descriptions
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95209 in Ubuntu "ALT-CRTL-BACKSPACE results in system freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95212 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in import_directory()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95210 in Ubuntu "Can't access to TTY-  init /etc/event.id/tty1:16: Unknown stanza" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95211 in gaim (main) "crash when talking to a specific contact" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95213 in xubuntu-docs (main) "xubuntu-doc hasn't update since dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95214 in monodevelop (universe) "[apport]  MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95208 in gnome-print (universe) "gnome-print layout with landscape orientation print bad orientation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95215 in restricted-manager (main) "l10n of .desktop file is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95216 in Ubuntu "Please grant a freeze exception for emacs-snapshot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95217 in droidbattles (universe) "droidbattles widgets too big / ugly unuseable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95218 in gnomebaker (universe) "does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95220 in k3b (main) "k3b does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95221 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95222 in Ubuntu "Kununtu with beryl,starts, beryl crashes immediately" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95223 in Ubuntu "Apport retracing service munging chars in bug summary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95224 in Ubuntu "bootsplash 'cuts out' during restart/shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95225 in peercast (universe) "peercast-servent can not be uninstalled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95228 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Typing cd /t then pressing Tab in eshell causes an annoying popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95228
<danohuiginn> bdmurray: this a good time/place to ask about joining ubuntu-qa?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95229 in hal (main) ""Hardware Information" crashes when inspecting an inserted SD card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95229
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: sort of a good time, I'm rebooting my desktop now
<danohuiginn> np
<bdmurray> Do you have a list of bugs you have triaged?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95230 in gftp (main) "[apport]  gftp-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95231 in control-center (main) "[gnome-keyboard-properties]  l10n is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95231
<danohuiginn> sure:  91509, 34357, 68171, 91599, 68152
<danohuiginn> plus plenty more at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~daniel-ohuiginn/+subscribedbugs
<bdmurray> okay, give me a bit will you be around?
<danohuiginn> I'll be around for another half-hour or so. Can stay a while after that if you need it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95232 in w3m-el (universe) "in w3m, C-x b doesn't show an ido prompt even when ido-mode is enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95233 in ogle (universe) "[apport]  ogle_vout crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95234 in ogle (universe) "[apport]  ogle_vout crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95235 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95237 in software-properties (main) "l10n broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95240 in keytouch (universe) "keytouch user level preferences are in administration instead of preferences menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95236 in xorg (main) "Savage IX with dri  enabled locks T22  on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95238 in check (main) "Please merge check 0.9.4-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95239 in wajig (universe) "No wajig commands work in eshell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95241 in firefox (main) "firefox - the connection was reset - Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95243 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted-manager crashes after starting Desktop Effects." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95244 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "C-h r says "Info file emacs does not exist"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95245 in texinfo (main) "info-doc package missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95242 in azureus (universe) "azureus network dies during prolonged usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95242
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: is 91599 a typo?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95246 in cinepaint (universe) "applet crashes on logout: CINEPAINT 0.21-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95247 in laptop-mode (main) "Laptop mode fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95247
<bdmurray> pirast: bery is in universe now
<danohuiginn> um...think it was supposed to be bug 91500. sorry!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91500 in xine-lib "Amarok cannot play *.ra files with background sound" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91500
<bdmurray> beryl that is
<pirast> bdmurray, uh oh?!
<pirast> though they removed it?
<bdmurray> it came back today
<bdmurray> and that bug has the version that is universe
<pirast> sorry...
<pirast> even ran apt-cache search beryl
<bdmurray> I updated BugsResponses too
<pirast> but apt-get update didnt seem to get thrugh today for me..
<pirast> ok
<bdmurray> It's gonna be interesting I bet most people won't be running the Ubuntu packages though
<bdmurray> so there will still be some that need to be rejected
<pirast> yeah, i also think so
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-24
<pirast> everyone wants the newest and shiniest stuff :)
<bdmurray> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<bdmurray> danohuiginn: Have you read that?
<danohuiginn> yep
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago,  *waves*
<bdmurray> bug 91509 you say you e-mailed the upstream author?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 91509 in kdebase "Konqueror crash if one closes parent window before action on "open with" dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91509
* j1mc goes to read about setting importance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95248 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop-Effects: allow choice between compiz and beryl?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95248
<bdmurray> !beryl
<danohuiginn>  t
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<danohuiginn> um, not that one
<danohuiginn> I emailed the upstream author on one of them
<bdmurray> the wyrd one then?
<danohuiginn> yep, bug 68152
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68152 in wyrd "Wyrd produces an error message on start: "Error in reminders file: "Error reading file ~/.reminders: Can't open file""" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95249 in usplash (main) "cosmetic: corruption left on screen between usplash and X starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95249
<danohuiginn> because it had no bugtracker
<bdmurray> okay, that makes sense.  is there progress being made?
<danohuiginn> I only sent the email today, so I haven't heard back yet
<bdmurray> oh, that was today
<bdmurray> well, talk him into using malone
<bdmurray> ;)
<danohuiginn> heh. I suggested he subscribe to his package ;)
<bdmurray> Anyway, I have approved your application.  Welcome to Ubuntu QA!
<danohuiginn> *smiles*
<danohuiginn> thanks
<j1mc> congrats danohuiginn =)
<danohuiginn> thanks, j1mc
<pirast> congrats also from my side :)
<pirast> got ubuntu-qa member yesterday or so :)
<j1mc> i am here to learn how to better assist with bugs.  =)  i coordinate iso testing for xubuntu, but want to be better about knowing how and when to report bugs.  :)
<j1mc> i've heard this is hug day.  :)
<danohuiginn> good stuff, pirast
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95250 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Visible-banding on gradients during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95250
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: hello, sorry I was away
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95251 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95251
<j1mc> np
* Admiral_Chicago hugs j1mc 
<j1mc> haha
<bdmurray> j1mc: Hi. Do you have any specific questions?
<j1mc> so, Admiral_Chicago the issue that i have is that i'm not sure how to best search for bugs to see if my problem has already been reported.
<Admiral_Chicago> i think the best way people can help with bugs in Feisty so far is using apport.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah, okay, are you looking for a specific package?
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, does a program need to actually *crash* to use apport?
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, yes.
<Admiral_Chicago> well here is the thing.
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: which one
<j1mc> xfce4-panel ftw!
<Admiral_Chicago> what apport does is mostly intercept a crash as about to happen, grab the relevant information with core dumps and let users upload the error
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't seen in on KDE.
* Admiral_Chicago reminds self to start using Xfce...
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: so we go to launchpad.net/ubuntu/ for that
* j1mc goes there
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: are you on the launchpad tester page?
<nixternal> boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95252 in emerald (universe) "Emerald theme manager didnt start...[crashes] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95252
<j1mc> i just went to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<j1mc> . . . and i searched for xfce4-panel
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that would be the way to go
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there richard
* Admiral_Chicago hugs nixternal 
<j1mc> hi nixternal
<Admiral_Chicago> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel
<j1mc> nixternal only comes on IRC now if you actually type his name into a channel.  ;-)
<Admiral_Chicago> or actually https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel
<Admiral_Chicago> https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bugs
<Admiral_Chicago> and finally https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-panel/+bugs
<nixternal> hehe
<j1mc> i'm there, dude.
<Admiral_Chicago> you may not be on the beta
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: so what bug are you trying to track down?
<j1mc> i'm not on the beta, you're right.
<j1mc> the panel would crash at the start of a xubuntu live session.
<j1mc> i see that a new version of the panel has been uploaded today, though, so i will have to retest before reporting the bug, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd post it.
<Admiral_Chicago> then test.
<Admiral_Chicago> if the newest version fixes it, mark as fixed release
<Admiral_Chicago> that way, while you are testing, someone can comment on it
<j1mc> ok.  thing is (and how would i note this) that the xfce4-panel crashed out on one live session (on my slow, old computer) but worked OK on my P4 box.
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: i gotta shower. brb buddy
<j1mc> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe stack overflow error?
<Admiral_Chicago> segmentation fault i mean
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95253 in xorg (main) "X fails to start on Macbook Pro - missing hsync/vertrefresh issue?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95254 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  screen frequency not higher than 50 Hz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95255 in Ubuntu "installation stalls at 88% - importing docs and settings ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95255
<Admiral_Chicago> is your old computer within the system requirements?
* Admiral_Chicago afk
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, yes.  the computer is within system requirements.
<j1mc> or, it meets the system requirements needed to run a live session or install xubuntu.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95256 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup: defunct + 100% cpu usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95257 in Ubuntu "Network is unreachable in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95257
* j1mc afk
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95258 in xorg (main) "Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should request confirmation before killing Xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95259 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should request confirmation before killing Xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95260 in update-manager (main) "Not enough free disk space" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95196 in alsa-driver (main) "Error in midi input in audigy platinum" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95196
* j1mc back
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: post it then
<j1mc> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95261 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Emacs freezes when I combine JDEE and flymake" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95262 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in xcall_QGroupBox()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95262
<Admiral_Chicago> likely segmentation fault
<j1mc> another question . . .  would you file a bug if a live session didn't get your screen resolution right?  it is close, but it gives about 1 inches of dark space on each side of the screen.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95263 in Ubuntu "no sound kernel 11 and 12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95263
<j1mc> i get it in all of the *buntus.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, not sure i think that would be agains Xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> might be the monitors though
<j1mc> ok.  i won't worry about that one too much . . .
<j1mc> do you just "adopt" packages to help triage?  is that your approach?
<j1mc> like i remember you doing lots of firefox triaging.
<Admiral_Chicago> you can subscribe to the bugs
<bdmurray> j1mc: there are certain teams of triagers that you can join too
<Admiral_Chicago> those go to me because of the mailing list
<bdmurray> like the audio team or the printing team . . .
<j1mc> bdmurray, like what?
<j1mc> oh . . .  ok
<bdmurray> and the mozilla team
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, that's what i was thinking of . . . the mozilla team.
<j1mc> thanks, bdmurray .  Admiral_Chicago aren't you a part of that?
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> let me grab a link...
<j1mc> where can i find out about the different teams?
<Admiral_Chicago> there should be a team page somewhere...give me a sec to pull one up
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95264 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "GNOME 2.18 feels so slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95264
<Admiral_Chicago> on the top of lp, there is a teams page j1mc
* yuriy snags j1mc into the kubuntu team
<j1mc> yuriy, haha
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: i can't grab a link, LP keeps redirecting me to the beta page. give me 5
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, btw, the xubuntu art dude is going to make a xubuntu testing team icon this weekend.
<nixternal> argh, it takes forever to download the kde/trunk/www repos to work on the website
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, i hope that's ok
<nixternal> err, disregard that, not meant for this channel
<Admiral_Chicago> yup, i had to push that to the backburner due to school and all that
<j1mc> np  :)  thanks for giving it a try!
<yuriy> https://launchpad.net/people/+teamlist but i don't think that's particularly useful
<Admiral_Chicago> i think thats the one you want
<Admiral_Chicago> dang, LP and their derirects
<j1mc> yuriy, thanks.  big help
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on all, i got my drinks to put away
<j1mc> heh.  ok
<j1mc> Admiral_Chicago, I think I got a better grasp on this.
<j1mc> I think that this is something that you should cover at our next loco meeting, though.
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95265 in Ubuntu "Monitor resolution 1680x1050 not recognised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95266 in libxcb (main) "Updated libxcb1 crashes the system." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95266
<Admiral_Chicago> definetly
<j1mc> ok, well i need to eat.  :)  have a good time tonight ... whatever you're doing.  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> j1mc: good work today. and hey, I may even give you a call
<j1mc> ok.  sounds good.  talk to you later.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95267 in sbackup (universe) "[apport]  sbackupd crashed with NotFoundError in upgrade_v13()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95268 in Ubuntu "Video card problem with 3d desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95269 in Ubuntu "AOpen 56X/AKH drive doesn't work properly - libata problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95270 in Ubuntu "Can't log out on Gateway MT6451 Notebook Computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95271 in qcad (universe) "QCad examples, wrong link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95273 in kdebase (main) "kate open recent not working properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95277 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "load dvb-usb-dib0700 driver for asus my cinema U3000 mini" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95278 in Ubuntu "X.org wrongly configured after ati closed source driver installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95279 in Ubuntu "OOo Math and Draw don't appear in K menu by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95279
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95280 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta Installs ok, doesn't boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95281 in lhs2tex (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync lhs2tex (1.11-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95282 in Ubuntu "wireless network device not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95284 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox 0.9.8 has no gstreamer profiles in Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95285 in Ubuntu "Intel 3945ABG not able to connect in first feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95286 in mdbtools (main) "[Sync request]  Sync mdbtools (0.5.99.0.6pre1.0.20051109-3.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95287 in Ubuntu "touchpad problems in first feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95288 in rlinetd (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync rlinetd (0.6-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95289 in slrn (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync slrn (0.9.8.1pl1-28) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95290 in Ubuntu "Liferea notification unusable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95291 in bzrtools (main) "[apport]  package bzrtools failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95292 in qcad (universe) "Qcad crashes in use after few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95293 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric crashes when I attempt to perform a t-test" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95294 in Ubuntu "gnome-keyboard-properties crashes when trying to add keyboard layout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95295 in smartmontools (main) "smartmontools daemon won't start automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95296 in apport (main) "Grammar: This might take some minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95297 in Ubuntu "Hang on boot (at ata)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95298 in gnomad2 (universe) "[apport]  gnomad2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95299 in qcad (universe) "Qcad crashes in use after few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95300 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95301 in gnomad2 (universe) "[apport]  gnomad2 crashed with SIGSEGV in fseek()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95302 in apport (main) "Apport redirected me to Launchpad Page not found OOPS-447D729" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95303 in Ubuntu "Upgrade installs incorrect graphics driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95304 in Ubuntu "Wireless card not detected after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95304
<nixternal> slow down!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95305 in Ubuntu "PS/2 mouse using DIN adapter not working in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95306 in ubiquity (main) "Weird language in partition formatting step" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95307 in Ubuntu "installation issue - installed on the false harddisk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95308 in Ubuntu "crashes nvidia driver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95310 in Ubuntu "CD Quality, MP3 option in Sound Juicer causes partial freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95311 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95312 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95313 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95314 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_sort_convert_iter_to_child_iter()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95315 in glade-3 (universe) "glade 3 menu entry has the same name as glade-gnome's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95316 in migration-assistant (main) "HD ATA Fujitsu without detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95317 in arts (main) "Arts Crashes when i Log in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95318 in f-spot (main) "F-spot stuck in infinite loop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95320 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95321 in Ubuntu "suspend/resume (RAM) fails for usb rootfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95322 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95323 in xorg (main) "Adept won't install certain x11 packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95324 in Ubuntu "Network Icon on the top panel says disconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95325 in update-manager (main) "update-manager failed to update apache2-common" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95326 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer aac formatted files skip and..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95327 in update-manager (main) "Sources problem window doesn't stay on workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95328 in ldap-account-manager (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  ldap-account-manager 1.2.0-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95328
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95329 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't allow horizontal resizing of the window when loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95330 in Ubuntu "{critical} Installer not working under 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95331 in l2tpd (universe) "[Sync Request]  l2tpd 0.70-pre20031121-2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95333 in firefox (main) "firefox crash on Edgy login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95332 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager recognizes wireless ipw3945 but does not manage it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95335 in ubiquity (main) "falla cuando verifica el espejo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95334 in Ubuntu "freeze exception: new package apparmor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95336 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95337 in Ubuntu "No startup with kernel 2.6.20.12 in Feisty " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95338 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95339 in Ubuntu "ipw3945d driver in 7.04 Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95340 in ftpmirror (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  ftpmirror 1.96-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95341 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95342 in metacity (main) "[apport]  metacity crashed on second monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95342
<Mena> i got this error while using the upgrader
<Mena> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Mena> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95343 in Ubuntu "Ralink wifi card works then fails after reboot in Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95344 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed on ubuntu 6.10 disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95345 in desktop-effects (main) "[feisty, amd64]  desktop-effects "cube" option does not modify hsize in gconf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95345
<Mena> i got this error while using the upgrader
<Mena> [07:54]  <Mena> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Mena> [07:54]  <Mena> Failed to fetch http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Mena> Is this a really a channel for bugs or what or at this time every one is restting :)
<Burgundavia> this is for discussing bugs
<Burgundavia> not really reporting them
<Mena> ok but i can to do
<Mena> in ubuntu+1 no help yet
<Burgundavia> that isn't a +1 problem
<Burgundavia> you are trying to edgy stuff
<Mena> and on kubuntu no help yet also
<Mena> What to do
<nixternal> Mena: you may have also caught the pool server during a hiccup if you received those errors. They tend to work themselves out
<nixternal> Mena: #kubuntu at all?
<Mena> yes
<nixternal> so I just noticed :)
<Mena> i will ask again
<Mena> there and maybe you poiny is right
<Mena> your*
<Mena>  Thanks all bye ..With God Bless
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95348 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95349 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "network connection lost with "forcing end of tx descriptor"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95347 in k3b (main) "K3B creates coasters when invalid strings are encountered, and still reports success" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95350 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95351 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95352 in eclipse (universe) "[Feisty]  Eclipse starts up but crashes on first click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95353 in seahorse (universe) "[apport]  seahorse-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95354 in debconf (main) "[apport]  dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95355 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Tooltips partially obscured when using larger mouse cursors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95356 in Ubuntu "funny screen on x restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95358 in syslinux (main) "syslinux depend on mcopy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95357 in gw-fonts-ttf (universe) "georgewilliams "Monospace" font takes over the fontconfig/pango monospace virtual font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95359 in evolution (main) "evolution month view printing problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95360 in evolution (main) "evolution can't print correctly previous and next months in the upper corners" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95363 in Ubuntu "Enabling desktop effects starts taking screenshots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95364 in restricted-manager (main) "Enabling nvidia driver reset xorg settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95362 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95365 in chameleon-cursor-theme (universe) "chameleon mouse theme display issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95366 in xserver-xgl (universe) "XGL crash Ubuntu Edgy Dell E1505 Intel 945GM graphics" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95367 in update-manager (main) "Upgrader - Cleaning up - restarting the system error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95368 in nautilus (main) "(feisty) unmounting a device icon on desktop gives an error dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95369 in Ubuntu "Senao wireless card is not managed by NetworkManager Ubuntu Beta 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95370 in Ubuntu "Boot failure with video corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95371 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crashes on tabbing nautilus with gnome-terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95372 in Ubuntu "Virtual terminals not loaded on Ubuntu 7.04 Beta Desktop CD." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95373 in gstreamer (universe) "Wrong colors in Totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95374 in gnome-panel (main) "Allowed to "Remove From Panel" icons that have "Lock To Panel" marked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95375 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95377 in Ubuntu "Belkin 54g wireless card not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95376 in Ubuntu "Keyboard & mouse become unusable after trying ndiswrapper for AirPort on a MacBook Core 2 Duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95378 in aptoncd (universe) "Package names with underscores get mangled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95379 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes regularly on certain website" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95380 in Ubuntu "Upgrading portmap hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95381 in audacity (universe) "[apport]  audacity crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95382 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_get_perm()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95383 in Ubuntu "can't find sata disk kubuntu 7 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95385 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend  crashed when entering to recording options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95386 in Ubuntu "Beryl Manager no longer displays Settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95384 in Ubuntu "update-manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95387 in Ubuntu "madwifi fails to install when upgrading to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95388 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity installer displays /media/hda1 instead of /media/sda1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95389 in swami (universe) "[apport]  swami crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95390 in Ubuntu "Login not possible after logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95391 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95392 in Ubuntu "Gnome panels takes long time to load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95393 in apache2 (main) "Apache 2 on edgy is not able to server files from unionfs " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95394 in beryl-core (universe) "New beryl packages from Feisty offcial repos. don't work with Ati fglrx driver + Xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95395 in xfce4-session (main) "[apport]  xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95396 in apport (main) "[feisty]  Apport-retrace can not retrace a local crash report." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95397 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] bug on boot sequence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95398 in initrd-netboot (main) "Preseeding Config from HTTP and FTP does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95399 in grub (main) "[feisty] GRUB on boot with no highlighted option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95400 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity Installer spin control range includes negative values" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95401 in Ubuntu "Problems with ralink 2500 wireless driver on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95402 in ubiquity (main) "Feisty Beta installer crashes while configuring keyboard (in the last stages of install)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95403 in blender (universe) "Blender crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95405 in avifile (universe) "wrong dependence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95406 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crash in kubuntu " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95407 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CDROM drive no longer mounts (7.04 Beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95408 in amarok (main) "Amarokapp crashed at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95409 in qgis (universe) "Crash when removing a raster file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95410 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95411 in Ubuntu "ubuntu feisty beta, no screens found on macbook pro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95412 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95413 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome hijacks keys from under RTCW:ET (game) and then locks up keyboard (tilde key is the culprit)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95414 in gedit (main) "gedit unable to open files on samba shares (7.04 Beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95415 in haskell-opengl (universe) "no simple upgrade path from ghc6-hopengl (Edgy) to libghc6-opengl-dev (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95416 in Ubuntu "SSL encryption not (entirely) working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95417 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95418 in Ubuntu "touchpad xorg.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95420 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effects won't work and can't be deactivated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95421 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95422 in migration-assistant (main) "Migrate Documents and Settings Stalled on 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95422
<pef> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95423 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95424 in mldonkey (universe) "please sync mldonkey 2.8.3-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95425 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95426 in gnomescan (universe) "[apport]  flegita crashed with SIGSEGV in gsb_scanner_get_geometry()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95427 in Ubuntu "7.04 beta desktop CD will not boot in MacOSX Parallels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95428 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Cannot mount USB 2.0 devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95430 in aquamarine (universe) "Aquamarine ftbfs " [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95431 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in stlp_std::__node_alloc_impl::_M_allocate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95432 in Ubuntu "Make finding BitTorrent downloads easier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95429 in ubiquity (main) "install crash click format  & HD not SCSI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95434 in Ubuntu "whishlist: provide tangerine style for openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95433 in update-manager (main) "The upgrader tool failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95435 in Ubuntu "NM error with HEX keys for wlan stored in keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95436 in openssl (main) "Upgrade Edgy to Feisty hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95437 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95438 in xcircuit (universe) "[apport]  xcircuit crashed with SIGILL in HandleActions() (dup-of: 89013)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95439 in Ubuntu "Hang on boot on Macbook using Parallels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95440 in Ubuntu "wrong peripheral selected in serpentine when started by inserting a blank cdr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95441 in amarok (main) "Can't retrieve lyrics with amarok when behind a proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95442 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95443 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc-4.1.2 gives 'internal compiler error'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95446 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl does not work with ATI when fglrx is installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95444 in Ubuntu "Brightness doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95445 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc-4.1.2 gives 'internal compiler error'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95447 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95448 in Ubuntu "video not visible experience ubuntu in samples folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95449 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in camel_index_add_name()" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95450 in eog (main) "Image Viewer 'Couldn't access deleted items folder'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95451 in gkremldk (universe) "Plugin fails to reconnect to server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95452 in Ubuntu "kde samba sharing doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95453 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95459 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95460 in samba (main) "samba 3.0.24 on feisty is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95461 in restricted-manager (main) "driver required for desktoppeffekte" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95454 in Ubuntu "gdm slow gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95455 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  printjob failed HP Laserjet 1018" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95456 in imagemagick (main) "[apport]  display crashed with signal 7 in memcpy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95457 in Ubuntu "installer in endless loop when all partitions are used and default option is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95458 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95462 in qmail (multiverse) "[feisty]  FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95463 in python-central (main) "[apport]  py_compilefiles crashed with ValueError in compile()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95464 in twisted-web (main) "[apport]  package python-twisted-web failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95465 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to Feisty Fawn crashed on UnicodeEncodeError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95466 in Ubuntu "Computer freezes when installing ekiga up date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95467 in Ubuntu "installer crashes after warning about mounted partitions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95469 in ucspi-tcp (multiverse) "[feisty]  FTBFS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95470 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice2.2 freeze openning odt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95471 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu LiveCD Install manual partitioning error msgs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95473 in evince (main) "Resizing Evince freezes app (100% CPU)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95472 in egroupware (universe) "eGroupware compatability issues with Postgresql 8.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95474 in gnome-session (main) "after logon automaticaly logout " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95475 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashe after a long time use (2 or 3 hours)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95476 in casper (main) "Feisty beta cannot find init image, trying to load floppy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95477 in stardict (universe) "Stardict does not remove icon after uninstallation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95478 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  guidance-power-manager.py crashed with SIGSEGV in _PyString_Eq()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95479 in gnome-alsamixer (universe) "alsamixer doesn't work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95480 in Ubuntu "Not all folders and files are displayed when you go to your Home folder." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95481 in kdebase (main) "Incorrect rendering in Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95484 in openoffice.org (main) "PDF Export Dialog shows no labels next to options - rendering issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95485 in xfce4-panel (main) "[apport]  xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95486 in gimp (main) "Gimp - "Select File Type" section in Save As dialog makes Save As dialog too large to fit screen." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95487 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Writer crashes on toolbar customizing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95488 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity: partman resize operation aborted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95489 in hplip (main) "HPLIP Toolbox recommends incorrect driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95490 in xrdb (main) "I dont now what this service is good for, but it crashed while restarting x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95491 in xfdesktop4 (main) "[apport]  xfdesktop crashed with SIGSEGV in common_desktop_menu()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95492 in kubuntu-docs (main) "kubuntu-docs contains some incorrect strings for some games in the original translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95495 in Ubuntu "Change user with compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95494 in linux-meta (main) "hdaps no longer reports accelerometer values" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95497 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashes during upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95498 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_context_get_cancellation()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95499 in migration-assistant (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95500 in pppoeconf (main) "MSS clamping does not work with kernel mode pppoe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95496 in cupsys (main) "Unable to use Cups to configure printer on "Live-CD"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95503 in seahorse (universe) "Locale settings makes seahorse crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95504 in apport (main) "apport-retrace fails to retrace bug 94753" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95501 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom driver is too old" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95502 in Ubuntu "Monitor & Display Test broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95506 in Ubuntu "Crash with activated 3D-effects in screensaver chooser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95507 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Attachment Drag n Drop to Desktop creates empty file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95508 in gnome-doc-utils (main) "gnome-doc-utils.make contains syntax errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95505 in Ubuntu "madwifi does not work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95509 in Ubuntu "default english keyboard layot in FEISTY BETA" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95510 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95511 in Ubuntu "Could not download all repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95512 in Ubuntu "desktop effect 'wobble' keeps wobbeling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95513 in pulseaudio (main) "pulseaudio fills logs with "Root privileges required" messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95515 in xorg (main) "[Feisty Beta] synaptic touchpad not detected during setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95516 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Crash in routing code on bootup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95514 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "[UVFe]  wxwidgets 2.8.3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95517 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade not quite ready" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95518 in update-manager (main) "'Error during commit' at end of update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95519 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus-scripts don't handle blanks in filenames properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95521 in Ubuntu "kasbar panel doesn't work properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95522 in gcc-m68hc1x (universe) "[feisty]  gcc-m68hc1x package is missing m68hc12-* build tools (i.e. gcc, cpp, etc)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95523 in Ubuntu "impossible to affect the disconnection in the short cuts keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95524 in Ubuntu "Wrong package description - "Cannot be installed on your computer type" when internet connection not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95525 in gaim (main) "Crash when adding an ICQ account" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95526 in Ubuntu "Can't install compiz-settings in Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95527 in Ubuntu "data copy speed too low" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95528 in rt2500 (universe) "The drivers for rt25xx does not implement wpa support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95529 in kdebase (main) "kicker crash with trash applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95531 in Ubuntu "Change Kmenu icon Kubuntu one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95532 in moosic (universe) "moosic client throws ProtocolError" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95534 in Ubuntu "GeForce 8800GTX makes installation impossible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95535 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with AssertionError in _get_progress()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95535
<dipswitch> hi, any interesting bugs left from yesterday? I've been browsing through the list, but most bugs are unreproduceable or require hardware i don't have
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95537 in acpi (main) "Overheat on laptop lid close" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95538 in vlc (universe) "VLC Media Player outputs crackling sound in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95539 in spe (universe) "spe doesn't run because check for wxpython fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95540 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95541 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Laptop - GDM Fails After Logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95542 in Ubuntu "no display after enabling nvidia driver (feisty beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95543 in procps (main) "[Feisty] top doesn't show correct values for CPU usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95544 in Ubuntu "No Sound With Toshiba Satelite Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95545 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95546 in Ubuntu "Amarok cause hard freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95548 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta doesn't correctly configure monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95547 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in wnck_workspace_get_width()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95549 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with OSError in quit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95550 in Ubuntu "After screen saver (flying toasters) got interupted by my coming back, the screen was like split in a lot of subunits." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95551 in dvd95 (universe) "[apport]  dvd95 crashed with SIGSEGV in MarkChapters()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95552 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "beryl-kubuntu wants to pull in half of GNOME" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95553 in apache2 (main) "Apache2 need more configuration files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95556 in democracyplayer (universe) "Simply tried to launch it. Only got the error message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95557 in ubiquity (main) "Incorrect language/words used in installer" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95558 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95554 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu feisty beta installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95555 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12 (restricted) "Wrong screen resolution after enabling nvida restricted driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95559 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95560 in Ubuntu "wlan0 has no wireless extensions in Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95561 in oo2c (universe) "[apport]  package oo2c failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95562 in cupsys (main) "cupsys fails to dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95563 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "[apport]  package nautilus-cd-burner failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95564 in Ubuntu "Advanced bash autocompletion for packages does no longer work in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95565 in beryl-core (universe) "Package "emerald" not available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95566 in Ubuntu "ATI Drivers will not load, making Desktop effects load incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95568 in Ubuntu "KDE Info Center Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95569 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CPU frequency scaling causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95570 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta: Desktop effects manager and restricted driver manager are useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95567 in ubiquity (main) "Error with GRUB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95571 in gnome-schedule (universe) "gnome schedule fails to parse a simple crontab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95572 in Ubuntu "Language Support doesn't list uninstalled languages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95573 in pyx (universe) "Please merge pyx 0.9-4 from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95574 in penguintv (universe) "[apport]  PenguinTV crashed with AttributeError in finish()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95575 in Ubuntu "Shared Folders won't install services" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95576 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in outputDeviceForWindow()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95577 in Ubuntu "Wireless Connection Problem  Ath0 AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95578 in network-manager (main) "network manager keeps reconnecting even when it gets IP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95579 in update-manager (main) "Package has no 'About' button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95580 in Ubuntu "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV on x-server login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95581 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95585 in lmms (universe) "[apport]  lmms crashed with SIGSEGV in QGList::append()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95582 in Ubuntu "Many users think OEM installation is the opposite of TEXT installation (alternate)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95582
<dsas> How do I use bughelper to search an LP url for a particular search?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95587 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with ValueError in command()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95584 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 installed on usb/HDB. No boot without HDB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95586 in openoffice.org (main) "edit Note > choose different worksheet causes crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95588 in Ubuntu "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95589 in offlineimap (universe) "[apport]  offlineimap crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95590 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95591 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95592 in shorewall (main) "shorewall doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95593 in Ubuntu "Failure message when booting Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95594 in Ubuntu "when entering suspend, the computer starts again" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95595 in Ubuntu "SD media card doesn't work for Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95596 in update-manager (main) "There is no 'Help' or 'About' button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95597 in alsa-driver (main) "No Sound on HP Pavilion" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95598 in command-not-found (main) "recommends packages in universe in preference to packages in main" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95598
<variant> can anyone else confirm this bug: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/92040
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92040 in bind9 "Very slow resolution when using a router for DNS " [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95599 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95600 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Package request for symon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95602 in openoffice.org (main) "Icons on floating menus fail to refresh after mouse-over" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95603 in update-manager (main) "update-manager applet crashes on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95601 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Volume control slider uses wrong slider" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95604 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95605 in keep (main) "[apport]  rdiff-backup crashed with AttributeError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95606 in xorg (main) "google earth does crash xorg on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95607 in Ubuntu "no Bk Sp in the shell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95608 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Firefox Crashed " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95609 in libbonobo (main) "[apport]  bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV in bonobo_object_directory_re_check_fn()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95610 in beagle (main) "either win/xp access to filesys or livecd internet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95610
<jjesse> wow lots of bugs comming in today
<variant> yeah
<danohuiginn> jjesse: that's the point of a beta release,  I guess
<jjesse> part of me wishis that Ubugtu would announce when bugs were fixed
<jjesse> so we can see progress  or something like that
<variant> jjesse: thats a good idea! with lots of !!! and HURRAH!! in the same sentance :)
<variant> would boost morall :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95612 in Ubuntu "Cant boot with kernel 2.6.20-12" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95612
<jjesse> whats the easiest to figure out which package a program is in?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95611 in Ubuntu "kubuntu feisty kdm black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95611
<jjesse> for example a bug reported agsint kinfocenter would be against which package?
<danohuiginn> jjesse: I use dpkg --search, if I have the package installed
<jjesse> danohuiginn:
<jjesse> danohuiginn: thanks i'll try that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95613 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95614 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95615 in Ubuntu "dialogue box text missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95616 in upstart (main) "fsck drive check forces a drop to the terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95619 in Ubuntu "Feisty-Beta installer: mountpoint change needs partition size change!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95620 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta: menu labels are not localized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95617 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on starting new application from gnome panel." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95621 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "[apport]  jackd crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95622 in Ubuntu "google earth under wine does not run " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95623 in lastfm (universe) "RtApi: no devices found for given stream parameters:" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95624 in lastfm (universe) "Question about error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95625 in Ubuntu "feisty desktop effects instability" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95626 in debian-installer (main) "serial console support incorrectly installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95627 in Ubuntu "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95629 in system-config-printer (main) "[apport]  system-config-printer.py crashed with IPPError in reconnect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95628 in gaim (main) "GAIM crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95630 in Ubuntu "Wifi led blinks before it gets connected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95631 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade failure (edgy->feisty) - SystemError from cache.commit(): installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95632 in jack (universe) "jack crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95632
<schnittchen> i have found severe problems with part of the installation instructions for 6.10, and i've never filed a bug before. can someone help me?
<danohuiginn> sure, schnittchen
<danohuiginn> the first thing you'll need to do is sign up for an account at http://launchpad.net
<schnittchen> k, will do this now...
<danohuiginn> great - and thanks for wanting to report the bug!
<danohuiginn> you'll also want to check if it has already been reported
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95634 in Ubuntu "Unwanted display cursor stays on screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95635 in Ubuntu "Super Button Does Not Work With Feisty Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95635
<schnittchen> so i'm registered now
<danohuiginn> current bugs in the documentation are listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc/+bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95633 in update-manager (main) "Update manager crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95633
<schnittchen> ok i actually have two problems here, the second one bugs me alot and is not filed
<schnittchen> for the other one, i could need some help on how to find out
<danohuiginn> OK. To file the one you know isn't filed, click on the 'report a bug' link in the top left
<schnittchen> i'll come to that after the initial problem, ok?
<danohuiginn> sure
<schnittchen> which is: a) gparted on the livecd seems unable to detect my partitioning scheme (mac), offering only to completely erase the disk
<schnittchen> b) partitioning by hand with mac-fdisk and skipping the gparted part (see (a)), the next step lets me choose my partitions and assign mount points to it, offering filesystem creation.
<schnittchen> the problem here is, that the "next" button in the wizard is always dimmed
<schnittchen> so i cannot continue
<schnittchen> i suppose (a) and (b) might be related
<danohuiginn> OK. That describes it pretty well
<danohuiginn> again, you want to check for similar reports. This time try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95636 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with AttributeError in getSet()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95636
<danohuiginn> I can't see anything obviously the same, from glancing at that page
<danohuiginn> so click on the report a bug button, and fill in the description you gave here
<schnittchen> yes, i was exactly at that point... just took longer reading through the list :-)
<danohuiginn> (it's pretty hard to work out whether hardware-related bugs are duplicates, so don't worry much about filing a duplicate. the developers will sort it out)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95637 in Ubuntu "Can't install some automatic actualizations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95637
<schnittchen> is: gparted on 6.10 livecd won't recognize mac disklabel on ibook g4 a good summary?
<danohuiginn> I think so, yes
<schnittchen> ok, so now i'm supposed to supply further information -- do i need to retry the install to check for logs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95638 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed (kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95639 in azureus (universe) "Update Edgy->Feisty breaks azureus w.r.t. java6+libswt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95639
<danohuiginn> Hopefully, somebody who knows about this kind of problem will comment on the bug, asking you for specific extra information
<schnittchen> ah ok
<danohuiginn> They'll probably want some specific information about your hardware
<danohuiginn> but I'm not sure exactly what
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95640 in gnome-app-install (main) ""Add/Remove" search not working correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95640
<schnittchen> will i be sent an email when something happens to my launchpad bug?
<danohuiginn> yes, you will
<schnittchen> cool
<schnittchen> ok, now to the other bug... i'm unsure about how specific i have to be.
<danohuiginn> you might want to add some of the information mentioned at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<danohuiginn> basically, put down what you can, and then people will ask you questions through the bug-tracker
<schnittchen> i might do that after a reboot
<danohuiginn> OK
<schnittchen> ahm, the other one: there's alternative installation instructions on the livecd "D.4.Installing Ubuntu from a Unix/Linux System"
<schnittchen> these instructions are far from complete, full of errors, and if you get them to work, they will give you an open root account, no shadow passwords, and needless to say X doesn't work
<danohuiginn> OK. Is it anything like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/64765?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64765 in installation-guide "[Edgy]  installation-guide-i386 - several steps are misleading or cannot be finished" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<danohuiginn> (found by googling for "D.4.Installing Ubuntu from a Unix/Linux System")
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95644 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "after open the corresponding window is not raised" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95644
<schnittchen> no -- seems to be orthogonal
<schnittchen> the problem is that i'd have to go through the whole process again to list every problem
<schnittchen> my impression is that this method has never been tested on ppc
<danohuiginn> well,that sounds like a pretty good handle on the problem
<danohuiginn> I'd write that, and perhaps include one or two specific examples of how it's broken
<schnittchen> oh just saw in the discussion following they're mentioning the shadow password thing
<danohuiginn> and despite what I said earlier, it looks like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bugs might be the best place to file it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95482 in audacity (universe) "applet crashes on logout after i have worked with mp3 (dup-of: 89485)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95645 in Ubuntu "hibernate works nearly - no backlight for the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95645
<schnittchen> hmm, the other bug is for i386, i think the only ppc specific problem is that the ppc inst. guide won't help at all to make your system bootable
<schnittchen> is filing a new bug appropriate?
<danohuiginn> yes. It's easier to mark a bug as a duplicate than to separate a bug into two separate bugs ;)
<schnittchen> ok and thx very much!
<danohuiginn> no problem. it's good to have bug reports
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95646 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed at manual partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95647 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with AttributeError in getSet()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95648 in Ubuntu "kinfocenter does not show partition information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95649 in python-reportlab (main) "Paragraph constructor causes core dump on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95650 in gdebi (main) "[apport]  gdebi crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95651 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Bless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95652 in Ubuntu "No Sound In Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95653 in sear (universe) "[apport]  sear-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95654 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  medit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95655 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Regex Search" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95656 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  SADMS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95657 in Ubuntu "Soundblaster Live Value isn't working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95658 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  diff-ext" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95661 in Ubuntu "installer crashed during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95659 in Ubuntu "screen resolution restricted to 1024x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95660 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  glsof" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95662 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GNU Texinfo manual " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95663 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Gnome Subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95664 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  OpenDocument Viewer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95665 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Spalah Flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95641 in yelp (main) "desktop effects don't work on Dell D600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95642 in gparted (main) "gparted on 6.10 livecd won't recognize mac disklabel on ibook g4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95643 in xrandr (main) "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95666 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  OrbisCAD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95667 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  SAGA GIS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95668 in firefox (main) "firefox and mathlm font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95669 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  uDig" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95670 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Jabbin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95671 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Landell" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95672 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gMobileMedia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95673 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ObexTool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95675 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  emelFM2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95676 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Filer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95677 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with OSError in _execvpe()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95674 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Atol" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95678 in Ubuntu "synaptic doesn't open when "effet de bureau" is activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95679 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV in ifilter_bank()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95680 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95681 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GNU/Linux Commander" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95682 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  PyCmdr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95683 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Pygoscelis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95684 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tuxcmd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95685 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  DC#" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95686 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Dolda Connect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95687 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GtkDC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95688 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  JDC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95689 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  wxDC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95690 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Entropy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95693 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Frost" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95694 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  I2P" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95695 in Ubuntu "Desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95692 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Freenet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95691 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95696 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  I2Phex" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95697 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  I2PRufus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95698 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95699 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Nodezilla" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95700 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95701 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95702 in beryl-core (universe) "Apt-get install Beryl Reports Issues" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95703 in Ubuntu "dovecot-imap install fails due to missing /etc/inetd.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95704 in Ubuntu "configuring raid during installation failes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95705 in Ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95705
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-03-25
<Fujitsu> Hm, I've seen a lot of `no sound' bugs over the past few hours :-/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95706 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGFPE in detectRefreshRateOfScreen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95706
<danohuiginn> Fujitsu: yeah, I'd noticed that too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95707 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_sysinfo_int80()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95710 in gxine (main) "gxine crashes the entire system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95710
<mooey> are those [needs-packaging]  bugs filed by a script or something?
<Fujitsu> mooey: I don't believe so.
<mooey> where do they come from?
<Fujitsu> What do you mean?
<Fujitsu> People file them...
<mooey> seems this guy wants alot of packages :-)
<Fujitsu> He's probably transferring the remaining ones from the old wiki page.
<mooey> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95711 in mirage (universe) "mirage app window steals focus on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95712 in meld (universe) "meld app window steals focus on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95715 in amule (universe) "amule app window steals focus on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95708 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGFPE in detectRefreshRateOfScreen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95709 in initramfs-tools (main) "[feisty]  /bin/sh:can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95713 in audacity (universe) "audacity main window steals focus on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95714 in wxmaxima (universe) "wxmaxima app window steals focus on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95714
<chizang> hello, i'm seeing a floating point exception when i launch mythfrontend. i ran it under gdb, and the backtrace is pointing to somewhere in qt, it looks like.
<chizang> i'd like to try and debug more -- i'm familiar with gdb and C, but not sure how to do it the ubuntu way, since i guess this library is stripped of symbols
<chizang> so question is, how do i get the appropriate library package, and then how do i verify that mythtv is actually using it? i'm guessing part 2 of my question has something to do with LD_LIBRARY_PRELOAD
<mooey> chizang: it is, if you visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash that wiki page has details on adding a repository with the debug symbol packages
<mooey> thank you for taking the time to diagnose the bug
<chizang> hm...
* chizang finds https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/81686
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81686 in qt-x11-free "SIGFPE in create_dpis() in QPaintDevice::~QPaintDevice" [Medium,Needs info] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95717 in Ubuntu "BMDMA stat 0x66 messages during boot in vmplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95717
<chizang> mooey: i'll take a look at that wiki page, thanks
<mooey> chizang: no problemo :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95718 in control-center (main) "[apport]  gnome-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in strrchr()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95719 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from edgy leads to unbootable system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95719
<schnittchen> hmm, is it true that the standard ubuntu kernels are all initrd ones?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95720 in libnss-ldap (universe) "libnss-ldap + pam-ccreds core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95721 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "[apport]  java crashed with SIGSEGV in JVM_handle_linux_signal()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95722 in f-spot (main) "An unhandled exception was thrown: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95723 in hwdb-client (main) "Ubuntu Device Database collection crashed on network test when no network was avail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95723
<Fujitsu> schnittchen: No... initrd doesn't work with recent kernels.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95724 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95725 in Ubuntu "dpkg and perl errors following an upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95726 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95727 in update-notifier (main) "update notifier crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95728 in compiz (main) "[apport]  gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95728
<Guest437> HOla
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95729 in Ubuntu "Logitech Cordless Click Plus/ MX1000 buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95730 in synaptic (main) "synaptics crashes many times trying to dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95730
<danohuiginn> Fujitsu: about those sound bugs - many broke in the 16/3 kernel upgrade with realtek alc*** mixers. I'm marking them as duplicates of bug 92989
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 92989 in linux-source-2.6.20 "sound not working after 16-03-2007 update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92989
<Fujitsu> danohuiginn: Great :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95731 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashed for unknown reason." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95731
<crimsun> danohuiginn: please do not.
<danohuiginn> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> alc861 is different from alc883
<crimsun> what broke for 861-vd didn't break 861 and didn't break 883
<danohuiginn> OK. How do I un-duplicate a bug?
<crimsun> erase the duplicate entry in the text entry field
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95733 in installation-guide (main) "Various problems in section D.4 of the ppc installation guide" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95734 in ubiquity (main) "installer: partman_auto.py: need more than 1 value to unpack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95735 in banshee (universe) "Banshee crushes after enabling last.fm support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95736 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95737 in hplip (main) "HPLIP Toolbox won't start, missing python-qt3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95738 in Ubuntu "feisty: no xen-image plus restricted modules available yet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95739 in network-manager (main) "network-manager-gnome does not connect to wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95740 in Ubuntu "deskbar reported bug when config. was changed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95741 in Ubuntu "915resolution is not available in packages and not installed by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95742 in kdenetwork (main) "[feisty]  Kopete crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95743 in avahi "[feisty]  Local user can crash avahi-daemon with ServiceBrowserNew() call" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95745 in restricted-manager (main) "[apport]  restricted-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95746 in stellarium (universe) "[edgy]  Stellarium segfaults when loading Nebula textures" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95747 in agave (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  agave 0.4.2-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95748 in Ubuntu "no detect devices block  in raid0 after update to 7.04 beta(dmraid)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95749 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  network connection unavailable on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95750 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes when i try to listen a radio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95752 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed attempting to manually edit existing reiserfs partition." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95753 in cupsys (main) "change language to spanish crash cups cupsys daemon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95754 in Ubuntu "Laptop Screen Resolution Not Handled Properly During Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95756 in slab (universe) "Menu malfunction eXperience icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95757 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu won't boot after upgrading to Feisty using update-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95758 in blam (universe) "Blam Theme Images not Displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95759 in Ubuntu "lag when open/close or minimize/maximize windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95760 in Ubuntu "Installer too large for 640x4xx resolutions." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95761 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Fuji Finepix A330 error on photo import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95763 in beryl-core (universe) "Returning to kwin from beryl squares the number of desktops." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95764 in desktop-effects (main) "Typo in desktop-effects error message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95767 in Ubuntu "'update-manager -d' 6.10 to 7.04 beta failed " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95766 in heliodor (universe) "[apport]  heliodor crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_source_rgba()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95768 in lirc (main) "Lirc doesn't support pvr-150 IR blaster" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95769 in vlc (universe) "[apport]  wxvlc crashed with SIGSEGV in CtrlGeneric::notifyLayout()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95770 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_parse_markup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95771 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with NameError in description()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95772 in xine-ui (universe) "[apport]  xine crashed with SIGFPE in pthread_mutex_init()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95773 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95774 in edubuntu-meta (main) "gswitchit upon boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95775 in python-scipy (universe) "python-scipy does not included scipy_distutils and it conflicts with python-scipy-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95776 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95777 in Ubuntu "Crash startx if conexant bt484 video capture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95778 in nautilus (main) "SSH Causes hang up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95779 in Ubuntu "Restricted Drivers Manager Fails to Detect nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95780 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 crash on installation on Fujitsu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95781 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95781
* Fujitsu refuses to have installations crashed on him.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95782 in xorg (main) "dual-head second monitor video" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95783 in Ubuntu "unable to change screen resolution and windows will be displayed outside the visual range" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95784 in thunar (main) "Thunar crashes when moving large files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95785 in Ubuntu "PS/2 doesn't work after upgrading to feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95786 in beryl-core (universe) "Beryl: Fatal error.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95787 in language-selector (main) "select another language and it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95789 in Ubuntu "fsck partition UUID" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95788 in synaptic (main) "Update manager:Nasty error.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95790 in kdebase (main) "Kdesktop crash at boot, VMWare LiveCD Mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95791 in Ubuntu "Browser security" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95792 in python-central (main) "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'remove_byte_code'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95793 in Ubuntu "Missing Open With VLC after installing application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95794 in command-not-found (main) "warning emitted about not finding group name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95794
<Burgundavia> evening robitaille
<robitaille> Hi Burgundavia
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<robitaille> Hello jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> how's it going
<robitaille> Doing fine.  I'm debating to go to bed...or write something for the Fridge whiel I'm still awake :)
<robitaille> s/whiel/while
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95795 in network-manager (main) "wireless does not connect through network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95796 in bluez-gnome (main) "Desktop item translations not shown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95797 in Ubuntu "Konsole crashed while starting with signal 8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95798 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95799 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95800 in firefox (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_firefox_firefox-bin.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95801 in Ubuntu "Time zone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95802 in compiz (main) "Switched sessions from Xgl to GNOME at login, crash reported when logged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95803 in update-manager (main) "Update manager crashed when clicked on the notification area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95804 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95805 in gnash (universe) "gnash gets into some kind of loop or something" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95806 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95807 in gthumb (main) "Automatical rotation of the pictures doesn't work right." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95809 in xawtv (universe) "xawtv+gspcav1 kernel oops, also happenes on Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95810 in xorg (main) "keyboard i18n is completely borked in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95811 in base-installer (main) "During install of desktop version, hangs at importing documents and settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95812 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu installer I18N not complete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95812
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone around to test a bug in Feisty
<Admiral_Chicago> i wonder if it is fixed release
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95813 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl-manager crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95814 in banshee (universe) "[apport]  banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95815 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95816 in udev (main) "udev-errors during startup on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95817 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty's Kernel Panics With Netgear MA401 PCMCIA Wireless Installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95818 in Ubuntu "Info-bubble for unsupported display drivers misaligned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95819 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  charpick_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_length()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95820 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95821 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "Replication failure with auto-increment and on duplicate key update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95822 in Ubuntu "Malone  connection generates an "Internal Server Error" on large file attachments" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95823 in Ubuntu "Any frontend for controlling crontab in Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95824 in Ubuntu "Nautilus icon "Information" are very bad look" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95825 in usplash (main) "splashscreen distorted on shutdown on feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95826 in f-spot (main) "FSpot crashes when exporting photos to web gallery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95827 in Ubuntu "sudo password prompt does not work if "Desktop Effects" is enabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95828 in Ubuntu "Sitecom WL-115 ( Ralink RT2500 ) does not work with network-manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95829 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95830 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Parallels Desktop for Mac Optical Drive not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95832 in gnome-session (main) "[apport]  gnome-session-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95833 in synaptic (main) "synaptic icons missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95834 in sox (universe) "sox crashed on system startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95835 in basket (universe) "Grouping does not work properly (fixed in upstream)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95836 in Ubuntu "[apport]  twistd crashed with OperationalError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95837 in arts (main) "[apport]  artsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95838 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl windom manager crashed when working with open office writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95839 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95840 in alacarte (main) "Edit Menus closes Main Menu unexpectedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95841 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with OSError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95842 in kipina (universe) "kipina crashes on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95843 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with IOError in connect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95844 in Ubuntu "Time does not sync via NTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95846 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95847 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95848 in Ubuntu "Problem migrating from Fedora/LVM to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95850 in beagle (main) "crashed while in background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95849 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "acpi_cpufreq no longer loaded automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95851 in Ubuntu "Automatic Detection of CDs/DVDs and Mounting doesn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95852 in Ubuntu "Translations Danish K-Menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95853 in nautilus (main) "Delete file in Nautlus - no warning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95854 in nautilus (main) "Folder is overwritten with a file with the same name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95855 in php5 (main) "imagecopymergegray causes a segmentation fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95856 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_signal_emit_valist()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95857 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Box w/o floopy: Booting Feisty kernel is delayed 60 secs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95858 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "feisty. scrolling too slow for synaptic touchpad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95859 in control-center (main) "gnome-control-center gives errors when i start it from console" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95860 in exaile (universe) "Search term goes away on exaile close/reopen and filter can no longer be removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95861 in compiz (main) "window manager is refusing to start after I enabled restricted drivers for ATI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95862 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in TaskContainer::updateKickerTip()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95862
<tsmithe> bug 95865
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95865 in control-center "gnome-settings-daemon thinks it's God, but doesn't do a very good job of it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95863 in Ubuntu "Intel 945 Video 1680X1050 resolution display outside physical dimensions of the monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95864 in Ubuntu "crash of installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95865 in control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon thinks it's God, but doesn't do a very good job of it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95866 in Ubuntu "install partition manager doesn't show sda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95867 in Ubuntu "Gnome recognizes the resolution 1368x768 instead of 1366x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95868 in hal (main) "many data DVDs do not get automounted with kubuntu 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95869 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in e2k_restriction_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95870 in evolution-exchange (main) "[apport]  evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in e2k_restriction_unref()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95871 in emerald (universe) "[apport]  emerald-theme-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95872 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu 7.04b i386 installer failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95873 in Ubuntu "User login name in QWERTY even..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95874 in Ubuntu "Black screen after booting (Login screen doesn't appear)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95875 in restricted-manager (main) "Missing X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain in restricted-manager.desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95876 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95877 in ndiswrapper (main) "feisty: kernel oops after unplugging and replugging wlan-dongle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95879 in Ubuntu "soundcard did work , afther update not anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95878 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95878
<mooey> bug 95253
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 95253 in xorg "X fails to start on Macbook Pro - missing hsync/vertrefresh issue?" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95253
* mooey hugs Ubugtu 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95882 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org crashes saving Word files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95883 in Ubuntu "German Translation on LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95884 in gnome-media (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-control crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95885 in firestarter (universe) "[apport]  package firestarter failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95886 in Ubuntu "Wrong keyboard layout after installation (US instead of FI)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95887 in Ubuntu "Touchpad vertical scroll laggy in Herd 5 Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95888 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95889 in Ubuntu "rt73 wifi not working out of box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95890 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with OSError in _execvpe()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95891 in beryl-core (universe) "[apport]  beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95893 in gcc-h8300-hms (universe) "[UVFe Sync Request]  gcc-h8300-hms 1:3.4.6-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95894 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95895 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic usability problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95896 in linux-meta (main) "fsck forced after Feisty install: super node timestamp in the future" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95897 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in _start()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95892 in linux-meta (main) "Long boot delay with Intel Pro/wireless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95898 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  USB stick re-connects on standby/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "ATI display driver sets wrong resolution with two displays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95900 in acpi-support (main) "Daylight savings transition does not happen if suspended" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95902 in Ubuntu "Restricted driver installation fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95901 in restricted-manager (main) "Usability: empty use checkbox confusing  after installing something requiring restart" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95903 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed (Edgy-->Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95905 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CPU frequency scaling not fully working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95906 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95907 in compiz (main) "compiz-core" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95908 in evolution (main) "Evolution crash overnight." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95904 in metacity (main) "Metacity Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95909 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity kde-ui crashes on Kubuntu Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95909
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95910 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "update-manager 6.10 edgy -> 7.04 feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95911 in Ubuntu "german restart prompt window looks bad" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95916 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in SetSettingFromWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95762 in hplip (main) "HPLIP toolbox requires PyQT (dup-of: 95737)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95912 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashes after long delay" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95913 in qemu (universe) "[apport]  qemu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95914 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "[apport]  gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95915 in Ubuntu "orange line on scroll bars in nautilus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95917 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "wallpapertray crashes when changing wallpaper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95918 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in _gnome_vfs_handle_do_read()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95919 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95920 in gnome-panel (main) "Updater crashed during update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95921 in Ubuntu "UDMA 33 instead of UDMA 100 used " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95923 in pychess (universe) "[apport]  pychess crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95924 in vegastrike (universe) "support hatswitch configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95925 in debsecan (universe) "debsecan should be adjusted for ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95926 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effects freeze when switching user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95927 in acpi-support (main) "add network-manager support to /etc/acpi/wireless.sh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95928 in imp4 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync imp4 (4.1.3-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95930 in gnome-network (universe) "Wireless Notebook Belkin 54g F5D7010 won't connect or become active" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95932 in vegastrike-data (universe) "vegastrike-data python files are not pep0263 compliant and fail with python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95933 in Ubuntu "windows have ugly edges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95931 in horde3 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync horde3 (3.1.3-4) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95934 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95929 in wget (main) "apt,wget ignore $no_proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95935 in Ubuntu "7.04 hangs on boot during splash screen on Acer Travelmate with ATI X1600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95936 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx change keyboard map and screen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95937 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "X crashes when trying to use LCD brightness buttons on Thinkpad X60" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95938 in libnss-ldap (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libnss-ldap (251-7.5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95939 in gnome-system-tools (main) "gnome-network-preferences don't set $https_proxy,$ftp_proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95940 in Ubuntu "No sound on Thinkpad X60 since last update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95941 in Ubuntu "Network-manager asking for password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95942 in compiz (main) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in viaGetLock()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95943 in xbindkeys-config (universe) "[apport]  xbindkeys-config crashed with SIGSEGV in middle_get_key()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95944 in gpaint (main) "Please sync gpaint 0.3.0pre5-4 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95945 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should provide a better suggestion when /boot is full" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95946 in sshfs-fuse (main) "nautilus freezes when displaying a root system over sshfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95947 in Ubuntu "feisty beta assigned my IDE harddrives as sda and sdb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95947
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #95948 in sound-juicer (main) "Sound Juicer output format GUI bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95948
<oliver2> hi
<mbdl> hello im having an issue with edgy...the kernel for it wont shut my computer off...it goes though the sequence but when it goes to power off my fan revs up and the computer doent shut off
<mbdl> i have a HP Pavilion A620N
<mbdl> please help as quickly as you can b/c i only have 10 min
<oliver2> mbdl: is that when booting from Live CD, or when booting from installed system?
<mbdl> instgalled system
<mbdl> oliver2:installed sytem and in the live CD...
<mbdl> oliver2: i know its the kernel b/c when i had 6.06 Dapper the new kernel didnt work eather but if i booted the old kerels they worked.... it seems to be in the new kernel
<oliver2> hmm... I have a problem like that on my laptop as well...
<oliver2> maybe some problem with ACPI?
<mbdl> oliver2:  ACPI?
<oliver2> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<oliver2> I think the kernel uses ACPI (if available) to shut down the computer
<mbdl> ow k...the link u snet me is i think in german
<oliver2> and if it's not available, it tries APM (the predecessor to ACPI)
<oliver2> oh sorry
<oliver2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<oliver2> here you go :-)
<oliver2> so you could disable ACPI when booting and see what it does then; but without ACPI many other nice things won't work :-/
<mbdl> what do u mean NICE THINGS
<oliver2> fan control...
<oliver2> temperature control
<ubotu> New bug: #95968 in ifupdown (main) "ifup fails to bring up alias interfaces like eth0:10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95968
<ubotu> New bug: #95969 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashed while drafting email at moment Firefox issued an error message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95969
<oliver2> (fan and temperatur will be done by BIOS then, not controlled by you)
<ubotu> New bug: #95970 in xine-lib (main) "KDE multimedia apps using xine can't open files from smb/cifs shares" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95970
<ubotu> New bug: #95971 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95971
<ubotu> New bug: #95972 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crash while choosing a partition in manual config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95972
<mbdl> ow so how do u go around about changing the settings
<oliver2> ?
<oliver2> what do you mean?
<mbdl> to boot with ACPI
<mbdl> i mean without
<oliver2> ok...
<oliver2> you have to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oliver2> as root
<oliver2> for example with gedit
<oliver2> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mbdl> ok
<mbdl> where would i go?
<oliver2> find the section for the kernel you want to edit
<oliver2> it starts with a line starting with "title"
<mbdl> ok
<mbdl> done
<oliver2> in that section, there should be a "kernel" line
<oliver2> and that you have to edit
<oliver2> add "acpi=off noacpi" to the end
<mbdl> is there a chance you can emali these i haft to go..
<ubotu> New bug: #95973 in ia32-libs (main) "feisty x86_64: dns lookup in 32bit apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95973
<ubotu> New bug: #95974 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Display settings is not showing the Nvidia binary driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95974
<oliver2> yeah
<oliver2> what's your email
<poningru> ...
<poningru> wow now thats service
<mbdl> mr_big_down_low@hotmail.com
<mbdl> thx
<poningru> anyone wanna help me make sure a bug exists? in the cd extractor
<ubotu> New bug: #95975 in Ubuntu "No Sound on Gateway NX270S with STAC9200 Chip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95975
<ubotu> New bug: #95976 in foomatic-filters (main) "Printing doesn't work with Lexmark X1100 (x125 driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95976
<ubotu> New bug: #95977 in gnome-orca (main) "Orca install error when upgrading to Fiesty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95977
<ubotu> New bug: #95979 in Ubuntu "Error in xorg.conf 1440x900 resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95979
<oliver2> so, is this the correct channel to ask about Ubuntu 7.04 Beta bugs at all??
<oliver2> (there's so few responses...)
<poningru> oliver2: what kinda question?
<poningru> #ubuntu+1 is probably better
<oliver2> Hmm... I have a problem with crashing X server on a laptop...
<oliver2> this happens with Feisty beta, but also with Edgy it seems...
<ubotu> New bug: #95978 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  invest-applet crashed with ValueError in parse_yahoo_csv()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95978
<oliver2> I'd like to know if this is a known problem :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #95980 in blogtk (universe) "[apport]  BloGTK.py crashed with NoOptionError in get()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95980
<poningru> oliver2: what chipset is it?
<poningru> the vid I mean
<ubotu> New bug: #95981 in Ubuntu "gmail-notify doesn't respond when "go to inbox" is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95981
<ubotu> New bug: #95982 in basket (universe) "[apport]  basket crashed with SIGSEGV in KInstance::aboutData()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95982
<ubotu> New bug: #95983 in Ubuntu "Burning CDs requires apps to be run as Sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95983
<ubotu> New bug: #95986 in Ubuntu "Dell Latitude D410 locks up on resume from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95986
<ubotu> New bug: #95987 in mdcfg (main) "existing RAID partitions not recognized by mdcfg " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95987
<ubotu> New bug: #95988 in gnome-mount (main) "ask admin password for hfs volume on external volume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95988
<ubotu> New bug: #95989 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar unable to assign shortcut key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95989
<ubotu> New bug: #95991 in rhythmbox (main) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_context_get_cancellation() while playing mp3 in background" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95991
<ubotu> New bug: #95992 in Ubuntu "25/03/07 updates broke Konsole in Feisty beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95992
<ubotu> New bug: #95990 in ubiquity (main) "grub-install (hd0) fails,installation aborted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95990
<ubotu> New bug: #95993 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95993
<ubotu> New bug: #95994 in ubiquity (main) "installer attempts to download package files even without network connectoin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95994
<ubotu> New bug: #95995 in gdebi (main) "GDebi hangs when dpkg backend prompts for input" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95995
<oliver2> poningru: it's a SiS 650 chipset
<oliver2> apparently there's no DRI support for it (maybe hardware limitation), but problem is that when running glxinfo, the X server crashes :-/
<oliver2> I didn't have time to do extensive tests on the laptop (will do this next weekend), so I mainly wanted to know where to get helpt for such problems...
<ubotu> New bug: #95996 in adept (main) "bug feisty adept" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95996
<ubotu> New bug: #95997 in software-properties (main) "[apport]  package software-properties-gtk failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95997
<ubotu> New bug: #95999 in gnome-common (main) "[apport]  package gnome-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95999
<ubotu> New bug: #96002 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Gnome Volume Manager don't work and the sound is very loud" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96002
<ubotu> New bug: #96003 in Ubuntu "SDP daemon not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96003
<ubotu> New bug: #96004 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "acpi bug affects alsasound in Lenovo 3000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96004
<ubotu> New bug: #96005 in trackballs (universe) "trackballs failed to load correctly and was forced to quit with ctrl-alt-backspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96005
<ubotu> New bug: #96006 in kde-guidance (main) "[apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96006
<ubotu> New bug: #96007 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "nvidia-glx incompatable with image 2.6.20-13.21" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96007
<ubotu> New bug: #96008 in qjackctl (universe) "[apport]  qjackctl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96008
<ubotu> New bug: #96009 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effect make the content of windows disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96009
<ubotu> New bug: #96013 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96013
<ubotu> New bug: #96014 in drpython (universe) "[apport]  drpython crashed with OSError in OnActivate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96014
<ubotu> New bug: #96012 in boa-constructor (universe) "[apport]  boa-constructor crashed with SIGSEGV in wxBookCtrlBase::DeletePage()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96012
<ubotu> New bug: #96011 in xsane (main) "xsane: "Failed to create file: Permission denied"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96011
<ubotu> New bug: #96016 in papaya (universe) "Program crashes on umlaut in command history" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96016
<ubotu> New bug: #96017 in Ubuntu "The ATI open drivers can't be restored after uninstalling the restricted drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96017
<ubotu> New bug: #96018 in perl (main) "Time::Local::timelocal() is broken over GMT/BST change" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96018
<ubotu> New bug: #96019 in list (universe) "Remove list from archive, project has been shuted down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96019
<ubotu> New bug: #96021 in Ubuntu "Feisty Keyboard does not use correct default setting (dup-of: 96020)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96021
<ubotu> New bug: #96022 in skencil (universe) "Skencil crashes at start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96022
<ubotu> New bug: #96023 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96023
<ubotu> New bug: #96024 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with AssertionError in _get_progress() so says apport, but the application is still running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96024
<ubotu> New bug: #96025 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy tv crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96025
<ubotu> New bug: #96026 in gaim (main) "[apport]  gaim crashed with SIGSEGV in _gst_parse_yylex()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96026
<ubotu> New bug: #96027 in kdebase (main) "terminal problem: i type "su" when i am asked for the password the key board will not type although i can hit the return key but i cannot get admin control. it just wont take the password." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96027
<ubotu> New bug: #96029 in heliodor (universe) "Beryl crashed when I change to Heliodor window manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96029
<ubotu> New bug: #96030 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96030
<ubotu> New bug: #96031 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96031
<ubotu> New bug: #96033 in Ubuntu "can't establish wireless comunication" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96033
<ubotu> New bug: #96035 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5 in ioldrmOpen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96035
<ubotu> New bug: #96028 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96028
<ubotu> New bug: #96032 in Ubuntu "Date/Time: Synchronizing with servers doesn't work through NTP (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96032
<ubotu> New bug: #96034 in firefox (main) "[apport]  firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96034
<ubotu> New bug: #96036 in Ubuntu "Blutooth DiNovo does not work after boot" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96036
<ubotu> New bug: #96037 in Ubuntu "Custom screen resolution 1280x768" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96037
<ubotu> New bug: #96038 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity crashed at 'installing system'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96038
<ubotu> New bug: #96039 in totem (main) "Regression in quicktime playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96039
<ubotu> New bug: #96040 in Ubuntu "Can't enable desktop effects" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96040
<ubotu> New bug: #96041 in compiz (main) "Double cubes with dual monitor(should be a single large one)!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96041
<Nafallo> *asg*
<ubotu> New bug: #96042 in Ubuntu "[need-packaging]  package gilouche theme from jimmac (suse)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96042
<ubotu> New bug: #96043 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome panel: problems with changing the icons of launchers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96043
<ubotu> New bug: #96044 in hal (main) "bug #65028 still exists in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96044
<ubotu> New bug: #96045 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96045
<ubotu> New bug: #96047 in update-manager (main) "Ubuntu upgrader crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96047
<ubotu> New bug: #96048 in Ubuntu "LiveCD boots in low res (SiS graphics card)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96048
<ubotu> New bug: #96046 in xaralx (multiverse) "[apport]  xaralx crashed with SIGSEGV in wxWindow::OnInternalIdle()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96046
<ubotu> New bug: #96049 in Ubuntu "wifi card not detected on kernel 2.6.20-13-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96049
<ubotu> New bug: #96050 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in get_modified_files()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96050
<ubotu> New bug: #96051 in gnome-panel (main) "hald not  started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96051
<ubotu> New bug: #96052 in gnome-media (main) "[" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96052
<ubotu> New bug: #96053 in Ubuntu "can't install kubuntu 7.04 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96053
<ubotu> New bug: #96054 in gdm (main) "Mouse (synaptics touchpad) locks when using "switch user"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96054
<ubotu> New bug: #96055 in wine (universe) "wine crash on run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96055
<ubotu> New bug: #96057 in icecast2 (universe) "icecast2 without theora support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96057
<ubotu> New bug: #96058 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "crash on heavy load after upgrading to 3GB of RAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96058
<ubotu> New bug: #96059 in rezound (universe) "rezound shows strange characters in translated texts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96059
<ubotu> New bug: #96060 in gnome-user-docs (universe) "gnome-user-docs outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96060
<ubotu> New bug: #96061 in Ubuntu "No sound on IBM T43 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96061
<ubotu> New bug: #96062 in tomboy (main) "[apport]  Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in ()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96062
<ubotu> New bug: #96063 in mod-cband (universe) "Problem with Apache2's Cband Mod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96063
<ubotu> New bug: #96065 in ontv (universe) "[apport]  ontv crashed with TypeError in get_selected_value()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96065
<ubotu> New bug: #96064 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96064
<ubotu> New bug: #96066 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte crash when deleting directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96066
<ubotu> New bug: #96067 in Ubuntu "Nvidia driver problem (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96067
<ubotu> New bug: #96068 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "Wrong Window Focus under Compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96068
<ubotu> New bug: #96069 in evolution (main) "gtkhtml-stock-test-url icon missing in the insert link dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96069
<ubotu> New bug: #96070 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu 6.10 does not actually power off when shutdown is initiated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96070
<macogw> if you're trying to triage, how do you mark a bug's "importance" level?
<Admiral_Chicago> macogw: you have to be on the bug QA team afaik
<macogw> ooo ok
<ubotu> New bug: #96071 in gnome-panel (main) "applets constantly mix up and "slip"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96071
<ubotu> New bug: #96072 in initramfs-tools (main) "initramfs doesn't support setting NETBOOT variable for casper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96072
<ubotu> New bug: #96073 in mplayer (multiverse) "Mplayer gives errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96073
<ubotu> New bug: #96074 in xcircuit (universe) "[apport]  xcircuit crashed with SIGILL in HandleActions()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96074
<ubotu> New bug: #96075 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool crashed (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96075
<ubotu> New bug: #96076 in casper (main) "network interface must be enabled before calling nfsmount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96076
<ubotu> New bug: #96077 in ubiquity (main) "Installation crashes just after repartitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96077
<ubotu> New bug: #96078 in kdebase (main) "when remote xdmcp session is ended, local session becomes invisible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96078
<pochu> !importance | macogw
<ubotu> macogw: You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<ubotu> New bug: #96079 in update-manager (main) "Crash on open Package Manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96079
<ubotu> New bug: #96080 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings-simple crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96080
<ubotu> New bug: #96081 in Ubuntu "D-link wireless card crashes system when attempting to link with Netgear router" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96081
<ubotu> New bug: #96082 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "[feisty]  BottomEdge=4144 too low!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96082
<ubotu> New bug: #96083 in Ubuntu "Installer hangs at "Migrate" on eMachines w3080 w/XP on 2nd HD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96083
<ubotu> New bug: #96084 in Ubuntu "boot - /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96084
<ubotu> New bug: #96085 in xorg (main) "[feisty]  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace crashes gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96085
<ubotu> New bug: #96086 in Ubuntu "Installing the desktop media over NFS stalls on: Running local boot scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96086
<ubotu> New bug: #96087 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  nvidia-glx drivers don't work with kernel 2.6.20-13" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96087
<ubotu> New bug: #96088 in Ubuntu "Feisty Beta: CD/DVD Drive disappears from GUI After inserting DVD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96088
<ubotu> New bug: #96091 in pam-mysql (universe) "Broken libpam-mysql in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96091
<ubotu> New bug: #96092 in Ubuntu "installed ubuntu can't get 1024x768 stuck with 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96092
<ubotu> New bug: #96093 in Ubuntu "wfirefox freezes when I using for a few time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96093
<ubotu> New bug: #96094 in Ubuntu "Problem upgrading xubuntu to 6.10 from 6.06" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96094
<ubotu> New bug: #96096 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "Unable to burn good DVD+R" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96096
<ubotu> New bug: #96097 in knetworkmanager (main) "Feisty Beta knetworkmanager hangs on activation stage when connecting to WAP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96097
<ubotu> New bug: #96098 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager update disables wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96098
<ubotu> New bug: #96100 in dbus (main) "system hangs while shutting down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96100
<ubotu> New bug: #96101 in rhythmbox (main) "metadata problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96101
<ubotu> New bug: #96099 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-13 is available but linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-13 is not available" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96099
<ubotu> New bug: #96102 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Crashes under older ATI card (Radeon 7500)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96102
<ubotu> New bug: #96103 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager does not allow more than one active NIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96103
<ubotu> New bug: #96104 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu Feisty Beta 1 Live CD boot stops after Floppy drive error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96104
<ubotu> New bug: #96105 in cdfs-src (universe) "cdfs-scr kernel module fails to build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96105
<ubotu> New bug: #96106 in Ubuntu "Did not install new kernel - deleted old one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96106
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-17
<greg-g> IDEA: add an extra button/link on bug reports that members of the Bug Control team can see that does the search that LP does when submitting a new report, the list of similar bugs.  (only for Bug Control to curb the resources requirement)
<derelicked> moo
<techno_freak> :)
<iwkse> hi all, I was searching for a duplicate of a bug i'm experiencing but i could not find. In few words, livecd can't boot and give the (initramfs) prompt when is used a usb-cdrom device. The problem seems to be due to initramfs which mount too fastly the new root before the cdrom is probed. It's a known bug?
<hggdh> anyone noticed the number of g_slice_alloc SIGSEGV we have been having?
<techno_freak> iwkse, feel free to report the bug, if you do not find a duplicate :)
<iwkse> techno_freak: :) i'm saying so cause i told it to my friend and he said..ah it's a known bug....i wondered how much is known:)
<techno_freak> iwkse, have you checked the forums?
<iwkse> techno_freak: i surfed a on launchpad
<iwkse> techno_freak: but forums, no..
<techno_freak> iwkse, still feel free to report a bug, it will help us to know what went wrong :)
<iwkse> techno_freak: oki :)
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> hello
<Iulian> Hiya pedro_
<thekorn> hey Iulian, pedro_
<pedro_> hello thekorn
<Iulian> Hi thekorn
<bddebian> Boo
<jpatrick> bddebian: Moo.
<bddebian> jpatrick: :-)
<bdmurray> hello bug hunters
<james_w> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> james_w: hey, you mentioned some samba upgrade bug / debconf question right?
<james_w> bdmurray: yeah, slangasek looked at it and it is kind of intentional behaviour.
<james_w> or rather unaviodable unwanted behaviour.
<bdmurray> okay, I personally saw it this weekend and saved some logs
<james_w> it should only happen in hardy->hardy upgrades, not dapper-> or gutsy-> so it's fine for release
<james_w> bdmurray: you didn't happen to look at the diff in the gtk window did you?
<bdmurray> Yes, I believe I looked at it.
<james_w> did it look ok to you?
<james_w> I wish I had had a proper look at it, rather than just deciding it was unreadable and carrying on
<bdmurray> It seemed okay yes
<qense> hello
<bdmurray> hello!
<james_w> bdmurray: ok, thanks for looking, I'll keep my eye out in future
<james_w> or maybe I could try and provoke it.
 * james_w finds my pointy stick
<bdmurray> james_w: I captured the 2 config files during the process if you want them
<james_w> bdmurray: I should just be able to do it by editing the file, thanks.
<james_w> thekorn: another cool looking tool, thanks :)
<thekorn> james_w, hehe
<bdmurray> mvo: hello there
<mvo> hey bdmurray
<Iulian> james_w: Indeed :)
<bdmurray> mvo: we are going to be looking at update-manager again for tomorrow's hug day. Is there anything new / special we should be aware of?
<mvo> not that I know of right now
<mvo> log files are still the most imporant bit required
<bdmurray> mvo: I also ran across bug 182350 the other day and wasn't clear on the design decision there.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182350 in update-manager "no longer reports installed and available versions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182350
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> how do i get privilegies to edit the bugs priority?
<bdmurray> nxvl: you need to be a member of the ubuntu-bugcontrol team to edit bug priority
<nxvl> bdmurray: so i just need to "join this team" and wait for one admin to accept it, or do i need to send some extra documentation?
<bdmurray> nxvl: there is some more information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<nxvl> bdmurray: ok, i have appied and i have al de requirements
<nxvl> i will now searh for 5 bug reports i have triage and i will send you by PM
<nxvl> is that correct?
<bdmurray> nxvl: yes, an e-mail to me with those bugs would be great
<nxvl> ok, looking for them now
<nxvl> bdmurray: fixed bugs doesn't count, doesn't it?
<bdmurray> nxvl: We are looking for bugs that you have triaged / worked with reporters on, so the bugs can absolutely be fixed.
<bdmurray> Additionally, since as a member of the bug control team you will be able to assign importance it is good to know what importance you would give the bug reports.
<mvo> bdmurray: bug 182350 was a design desision
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182350 in update-manager "no longer reports installed and available versions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182350
<bdmurray> mvo: Okay, I was wondering where it was duplicated.
<qense> are there hal developers on? I think they might find bug 203094 interesting
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203094 in libsmbios "hal cannot set brighness on Dell notebook computers if a BIOS password is set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203094
<qense> (btw, maybe there should be a function added to this channel that you can poke a group)
<andrea-bs> qense: please try on #ubuntu-dev ;)
<james_w> #ubuntu-devel
<andrea-bs> james_w: #ubuntu-dev redirects to -devel ;)
<james_w> ah, thanks, never knew that, might save some characters.
<andrea-bs> :D
<Nightrose> bdmurray: thx for approving me :)
<bdmurray> Nightrose: no problem!
<bdmurray> thekorn: Do you have an idea of how much work it would be to make another html bug listing page parsable?
<bdmurray> Nightrose: I saw you were having an issue with the Gutsy version of python-launchpad-bugs is that right?
<Nightrose> jep
<bdmurray> Did you look at the upstream version i.e. pull it from bzr?
<thekorn> bdmurray, it depends on how well structured the page is,
<Nightrose> nope - I just tried the packaged one
<thekorn> but parsing pages with  xpath is easy
<bdmurray> thekorn: it's pages like https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gcc-bugzilla
<bdmurray> thekorn: I forget did you make a gutsy ppa version of python-launchpad-bugs?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes 0.2.28 for gutsy is in PPA
<thekorn> bdmurray, parsing of these bugtracker pages should be easy,
<thekorn> when we find a way to handle the different status/importance values of the different trackers
<bdmurray> I'm really just interested in getting the ubuntu bug numbers out of pages like than and then looking for upstream tasks
<bdmurray> The url I posted is a list of ubuntu bugs with http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/ showing up in the comments
<bdmurray> As I understand it
<Nightrose> thekorn: which ppa? and would you reccomend me to use it? the packaged version in gutsy doesn't work for me
<thekorn> Nightrose, https://edge.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/+archive
<bdmurray> Nightrose: we need to do release a new version of python-launchpad-bugs for Gutsy.  I'm sorry about that.
<Nightrose> thekorn: thx :)
<thekorn> Nightrose, I tested it for gutsy like two weeks ago
<Nightrose> bdmurray: no prob
<Nightrose> ok
<bdmurray> If you go from that list to bug 172326 you'll see that it doesn't have an upstream watch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172326 in gcc-4.1 "Reproducable SIGSEGV (char ************* etc.)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172326
<bdmurray> But it should because in the last comment someone says they opened a bug but it just isn't linked to.
<thekorn> bdmurray, right
<thekorn> will work on parsing this buglist soon
<thekorn> bdmurray, after finishing a first patch to fix bug 200457
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200457 in python-launchpad-bugs "URLBugListFilter missing milestones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200457
<Nightrose> thekorn, bdmurray: still getting some warnings about API not being stable but it seems to work better now - will play around a little with it - thx
<bdmurray> Nightrose: that is expected.  Please let us know if you have any questions.
<Nightrose> will do :)
<nxvl> bdmurray: i have send you an e-mail one second ago
<bdmurray> nxvl: I've received two of them
<nxvl> mm
<nxvl> strange
<nxvl> :S
<nxvl> but you received it, so it's fine
<bdmurray> Indeed!
<danage> hi! my 0.6.6 network manager in hardy does not save my wpa2 key
<danage> network manager editor remains empty, key manager too
<danage> gconf shows an entry for the network
<thekorn> bdmurray, added a patch to 203312
<thekorn> bug 203312
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203312 in python-launchpad-bugs "add ability to parse bugtracker overviews" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203312
<thekorn> I hope this works...
<bdmurray> thekorn: Awesome!  I'll test it today.
<owh> Hiya, where do I find the buildd logs to see what the output was of a particular package being built?
<james_w> owh: the launchpad overview page for the package links to it
<owh> Tah
<owh> Hiya, I'm following the recipe at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff to create a debdiff. Thus far the way I've done this is to create a .orig directory, fix the bug, update the changelog appropriately and generate a diff -ruN between the .orig and the new directory. I'm doing this in a temporary alpha-6 hardy VM and setting it up as a build machine seems a lot of wasted effort. It needs a build environment, 
<pochu> owh: you got cutted: "It needs a build  environment,
<pochu> "
<owh> ...needs a build environment, gpg keys, dev scripts to name a few. Is there a better way?
<james_w> to create a debdiff you don't need to be on hardy.
<owh> james_w: Well the package I'm fixing is in hardy.
<james_w> you do to test it properly, but for a lot of things a chroot suffices for that (pbuilder)
<james_w> owh: you can download it to gutsy or wherever if you like.
<owh> So, I need to test it, make sure it builds, make sure that the debdiff I'm supplying will build, ultimately it's heading for a FFE.
<james_w> if it's not a GUI app then you can do all of that in a chroot. If it is you only need to test it in a VM
<james_w> you don't need a GPG key either.
<owh> It's not a GUI. How do I stop debbuild failing with a GPG key error?
<james_w> it should still have built the package.
<pochu> "-us -uc"
<james_w> but as pochu says that will stop it from trying to sign.
<pochu> (unsign source unsign changes)
 * owh has a go with those instructions.
<owh> Now isn't that interesting. After all that, I get the same result :)
<owh> Excellent :)
<owh> Should I update the recipe to add pochu's comment about the GPG key error?
<pochu> feel free to add a note or a comment
<owh> Hmm, just on the wording. I was thinking "If you're not signing this, then use...", but that's not really what's happening and I didn't think you'd want to encourage not signing stuff. Any suggestions on a better wording?
<pochu> "If you don't have a GPG key, or if you aren't uploading the package by yourself to Ubuntu..."
<pochu> perhaps note that only ubuntu devs can upload, so it's useless to sign it otherwise
<james_w> pochu: I think the latter is probably true of most people reading the guide isn't it?
<pochu> right
<james_w> does REVU require signed uploads?
<pochu> yes
<pochu> and you need to be on ~ubuntu-universe-contributors
<james_w> so it's more likely that someone less experienced will need to sign the package because of that.
<pochu> well since you're making a debdiff in that recipe, it doesn't matter whether you sign the package or not
<james_w> pochu: that's true.
<james_w> anyway I'm done for the day.
<pochu> so perhaps directly adding "-us -uc" and explaining what they do and why we add them
<pochu> good night james_w
<owh> At present here's what I have: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<james_w> pochu: I think that's a good idea. With the note saying "If you want to upload the source package created at that stage use debsign to sign it"
<owh> The recipe doesn't create a package, it creates a debdiff.
<james_w> owh: I think pochu's last suggestion is the best, would you like to do that?
<james_w> owh: it creates a source package from which to make the debdiff, that's what that stage is doing.
<owh> So, then the opening statement of the recipe is wrong.
<owh> It says that you need a key.
<owh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<james_w> owh: I don't see that.
<owh> The two URLs are different.
<owh> The last URL includes the first URL.
<james_w> ah, sorry
<owh> That is, the recipe includes the howto.
<james_w> owh: yeah, you should change that too.
<james_w> I must go, sorry.
<james_w> night all
<owh> Cheers james_w and thanks.
<owh> I'm not sure that it's good policy to change the tone and nature of a document just like that. I mean the original author must have had a reason to put the GPG key information into the page.
<pochu> he could be wrong
<owh> At present I've put in the smallest change I can think of:  or if you're creating an unsigned package:   debuild -S -us -uc
<pochu> we can ask him tomorrow though, he's dholbach on irc
<pochu> but I think changing it it's fine
<owh> pochu: So, you're advocating changing two pages?
<pochu> owh: yes
<pochu> owh: why not? the change is correct, isn't it?
<seb128> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> seb128: hello
<seb128> bdmurray: do you have documentation advising users to copy their lsb informations to new bugs? could you change that to tell them to just copy the distribution information?
<bdmurray> seb128: where would you recommend them getting it from?
<seb128> bdmurray: we get an increasing number of desktop bugs where people copy 6 lines at the start of every bug where we need 1 word
<seb128> bdmurray: well, just change the information to tell them to copy the distribution name and not the whole thing?
<owh> pochu: As I understand it yes, but that doesn't mean I'm correct.
<bdmurray> seb128: if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced you can see them below the description box
<owh> pochu: I'd feel more comfortable discussing it with Daniel first.
<seb128> bdmurray: right, they just run the command and copy the log to the bug
<pochu> owh: as you want. he'll likely be around in ~7 or 8 hours
<pochu> owh: it's a wiki anyway, so reverting a change is trivial ;)
<seb128> bdmurray: that's a detail but it makes the bugs slightly harder to read
<owh> pochu: I'll still be awake :)
<owh> pochu: Just because you can, doesn't mean you should :)
<pochu> seb128, bdmurray: perhaps the output of "lsb_release -rc" ?
<bdmurray> seb128: I understand your point but adding in a head or a grep might make it more error prone
<pochu> bdmurray: no need for that ^ :)
<seb128> bdmurray: what pochu wrote
<bdmurray> Do you know if that works in all the releases we support?
<pochu> (there's more options, but I think those are the more sensible ones)
<seb128> that should
<seb128> might be worth asking on #ubuntu-devel to be sure though
<bdmurray> I'll fire up a vm and check
<bdmurray> That sounds like a great idea though, thanks!
<owh> bdmurray: It works on 8.04 server and 7.10 workstation.
 * owh just checked.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-18
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080318 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<techno_freak> :)
<cge> Err - I've been gone for quite a while. Can I still close bugs as Fix Released without going through any procedures?
<RAOF> cge: Yes; as long as they *are* released :)
<Arby> First 3 bugs hugged
<Arby> time for me to go to work now
<james_w> oh yeah, happy hug day everyone!
<techno_freak> :)
<james_w> bdmurray: is http://paste.debian.net/51394 a sensible and well formed clue addition?
<DOOM_NX> hello :D
<Iulian> Hey
<Iulian> Uhhh, Hug day!
<msmarcal> Iulian, Yeah :)
 * Iulian is going to squash some bugs.
<pedro_> hey Iulian!
<pedro_> that's the attitude ;-)
<Iulian> Hello pedro_ :-)
 * pedro_ kicks cvs
<Iulian> pedro_: Git rocks ;)
<pedro_> you may want to try bazaar if you like git ;-)
<pedro_> but yeah it's good too
<pedro_> anything is better than cvs :-/
<pedro_> i wonder why is still used on gstreamer
<pedro_> everytime i do an update from HEAD I've got ugly errors
<pedro_> that's everyday dammit
<Iulian> Yeah, that's true, I personally hate CVS.
<Iulian> Should I close this bug 189334? I don't think that's really a bug. What I can see from the logs is that his connection was interrupted.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189334 in update-manager "getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189334
<Iulian> (101 Network is unreachable)
<Iulian> Weird error from apt.log: Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-pcnew1" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Iulian> And that's the only error from apt.log.
<hggdh> Iulian: apart for the weirdness on the "owned by", it is clear the reporter had a network issue
<Iulian> Okay
<hggdh> so -- methinks -- go ahead and close it (and give him a nice explanation of why ;-)
<james_w> Does anyone on bugcontrol think that this deserves a high severity? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/198172
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198172 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Changing anything about the root account sets and invalid home directory" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<james_w> or indeed any other severity?
<pedro_> james_w: high is ok for it, I've already set it, thanks
<hggdh> james_w: my humble view: if this breaks system administration, it should be high
<james_w> yeah, you can't use at least synaptic.
<james_w> anything that needs $HOME for root really.
<james_w> and the user doesn't even really have to do anything to trigger it.
<pedro_> mm is this another policykit + g-s-t breakage?
<james_w> thanks pedro_
<pedro_> seb128: have you seen bug 198172 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198172 in gnome-system-tools "[users-admin] Changing anything about the root account sets and invalid home directory" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198172
<pedro_> will ask garnacho in the meantime
<seb128> pedro_: reading it now
<james_w> I don't think that policykit get's involved at all.
<seb128> better to ask garnacho
<seb128> we don't have anybody really working on gst
<pedro_> ok ill do it and update the report
<bdmurray> james_w: that looks great!  I might use the url for 24626 and add it as a don't list.
<james_w> bdmurray: great
<james_w> bug 24626 is on apt, so I don't think it should be picked up here, is that right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 24626 in apt "Too many repositories "dynamic mmap ran out of room"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24626
<james_w> something similar for apt would probably be good as well.
<james_w> there's a few more for update-manager we could write
<bdmurray> Cool, I'd like to clean up some of the ones we already have too.
<bdmurray> In regards to apt its possible to have clue files inherit clues from other packages.
<james_w> for instance it gets a lot when a package fails to install/upgrade, so something like "subprocess post-installation script exited with exit code" or whatever the message is would pick up a load that need reassigning
<bdmurray> So maybe having update-manager inherit from apt would make sense for this clue.
<james_w> bdmurray: ah, that's cool.
<james_w> yeah, I think so. There's a few that would be duplicated across all these tools
<asomething> Just tried using hugday-tools to mark off bug #173277 and get the error "main__.CloseError: 'Bug #173277 not found'" and hugday-tools doesn't seem to use malone so figured I'd mention it here
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173277 in update-manager "Packages failed to install hardy" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173277
<bdmurray> asomething: thekorn, who just left, is the person you'll want to talk to
<asomething> ok
<asomething> bdmurray: btw, i applied to bug-control a few weeks back (via email and launchpad) with no reply https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething
<bdmurray> asomething: I replied to your e-mail with the application did you get that mail?
<james_w> hi secretlondon
<james_w> hi qense
<asomething> hmm... I guess I somehow missed it.
<james_w> ready to hug some bugs?
<qense> hello
<qense> I'm opening the hug day page right now ;)
<bdmurray> asomething: Shall I send it again?
<hefe_bia> When I believe I have fixed a bug and attached a debdiff is subscribung ubuntu-universe-sponsors the right thing to do?
<qense> should bug 107653 be marked as fix released or invalid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107653 in usplash "ubuntu/ kubuntu 64 fails to boot on msi k9ngm" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107653
<secretlondon> hi james_w
<asomething> bdmurray: yes, please :-[
<bdmurray> asomething: sent
<asomething> bdmurray: a.starr.b@gmail.com?
<bdmurray> asomething: right
<asomething> bdmurray:  oh, it just showed up. It's the stock response which I replied to. Should I resend that reply?
<bdmurray> asomething: nope, I found it.
<bdmurray> Sorry about that
<asomething> np
<bdmurray> Does anybody know if there is a way to change the bug context in Malone w/o url hackery?
<bdmurray> asomething: I'm reviewing it now.  Did you notice gnome bug 517070 has a question in it?
<ubotu> Gnome bug 517070 in general "Last.fm Password Stored in Plain Text" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=517070
<asomething> bdmurray: I did see that, but don't really know how to judge what the better way to do that is. A clean path would be better for the user as they wouldn't have to deal with any thing to get their password out of plain text but as the commenter said it would be kind of ugly. I was hoping that LastExit's dev might respond
<asomething> I guess i should add that there
<qense> Isn't there a bug tag for gutsy2hardy?
<asomething> i've been using it
<greg-g> there was a similar bug for FileZilla (passwords to servers stored in a plain text file) which was marked as won't fix by the developers citing "that is how we designed it"
<bdmurray> qense: yes there is a tag like that
<qense> ok, thx
<qense> it isn't listed at the wiki page
<qense> shall I add it?
<bdmurray> it should be just grabbing it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<asomething> greg-g: is FileZilla part of gnome?
<qense> it isn't listened there
<qense> ah :P
<qense> it is
<qense> maybe they should be sorted
<bdmurray> qense: a lot of the tags use wiki includes from a specific Debugging* page so we only need to update the tag in one location
<qense> ok
<bdmurray> So I'm not sure it would be possible to sort by tag name.  Maybe adding a navigation thing at the top would help.
<bdmurray> So you could go to a specific table.
<greg-g> asomething: no, it is not.
<qense> Where do you request an upgrade of a package offered in the repositories?
<greg-g> file a bug against the package that needs to be upgraded
<greg-g> include a changelog and why the changes are necessary (specific bug fixes)
<greg-g> links to upstream announcments can help
<Arby> can bug 199603 be considered complete?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199603 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade (7.04 to 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199603
<Arby> the description seems pretty complete and the log files are there
<bdmurray> Arby: yes, I happen to be looking at the same bug.  I'm looking at the log files at the moment
<Arby> OK, shall I set it as confirmed or leave it to you?
<bdmurray> Sure!  Since we have all the log files we need it is safe to confirm the bug report.
<Arby> I'll set importance as low unless you think otherwise
<bdmurray> I'm just looking for more details in the log file.
<Arby> OK I'll leave that to you then
<Arby> not sure about bug 199363 either
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199363 in update-manager "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199363
<Arby> the description is pretty good but the reporter says there were no logs
<bdmurray> mvo: does the cdrom upgrade ask you about using the network connection?
<qense> greg-g: thanks, I read past your comment
<mvo> bdmurray: generally speaking it does, if the current version does I haven't tested yet
<mvo> bdmurray: but it is designed to ask about a network
<bdmurray> mvo: Would upgrading languages be a problem w/o network connectivity?
<mvo> yes, definitely
<mvo> pre-hardy it could very easily lead to a situation where the upgrade would not continue
<bdmurray> Okay, that's what bug 199603 is about then.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199603 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade (7.04 to 7.10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199603
<mvo> because it used to refuse to continue if trnalsations need to be removed
<mvo> I relaxed this in hardy
<mvo> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> Arby: I'd be interested in seeing their /etc/apt/sources.list file for that bug
<bdmurray> mvo: thank you!
<Arby> ok I'll ask for it
<mvo> thank you, you guys are doing great work
 * mvo hugs the team
<greg-g> qense: no problem, let me know if you have any other questions
<bdmurray> james_w: have you been using hugday-tools to update the wiki?
<james_w> bdmurray: nope
<james_w> I forgot about it :)
<qense> is huday-tools already in a PPA or does it still has to be compiled?
<bdmurray> qense: it is python so doesn't need to be compiled, just pulled from bzr
<qense> ok, thx
<qense> got to go, bye
<greg-g> thekorn should set bugday-tools to use LP as its bug tracker.  I was going to report a wishlist bug (simultaneously add the bug to your 5-a-day if you have that option set in the init)
<greg-g> s/bugday-tools/hugday-tools
 * secretlondon is distracted dealing with gsoc`students..
<secretlondon> only done 1 bug so far..
<bddebian> Boo :)
<secretlondon> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hi secretlondon
<ccooke> secretlondon: More than I've had time for :-)
<Exilant> Hi, I am running hardy(kubuntu) and experience a kind of system lock whenever i try to restart X or log out of it. No clue if that is a kdm or X or another problem. It happens on my machine(with fglrx) and on a friend's machine with intel graphics.
<Exilant> Can anyone point me to some bug description(if tracked, found none myself), or tell me wich logfiles are important in that case?
<bdmurray> Exilant: I'd ask in #ubuntu-x as the developers there specifically deal with X
<Exilant> ok, i'll do so, thanks
<Arby> should bug 201634 be closed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201634 in update-manager "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201634
<Arby> the user has since done a reinstall and the report is incomplete
<Arby> got to go now, I'll check back later
<greg-g> thekorn: I want to submit a bug against hugday-tools but LP won't let me!  :)
<greg-g> thekorn: I was going to report a wishlist bug (simultaneously add the bug to your 5-a-day if you have that option set in the init)
<thekorn> greg-g, works now, thanks for letting me know
<greg-g> oh, I'll report it, thanks
<thekorn> ok, cool
<greg-g> thekorn: since the latest 5-a-day release had you in the changelog, I assume you have links to the code for that.  So I didn't supply them.
<ogasawara_> bdmurray: bug 182977 - just curious if you've tested recently
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182977 in update-manager "distribution upgrade from dapper to hardy failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182977
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, 182977 might just have been bad timing (when ubuntu-desktop was not installable for some reason - transition of packages etc). if you have the same image/machien a new test would be great
<bdmurray> mvo: What's the right procedure for testing that again?
<mvo> bdmurray: install update-manager from dapper-updates and run "update-manager -d"
<mvo> eh
<mvo> sudo update-manager -d
<mvo> hopefully that gives you the little "upgrade now" button
<bdmurray> mvo: It doesn't show up everytime
<bdmurray> Arby: Yes, as there isn't sufficient information to determine what the bug was it should be closed as invalid.
<Arby> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
<bdmurray> mvo: it's too late to make dialog changes for Hardy right?
<mvo> yes, unless its somethng really important
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, if it does not show up everytime, then I need to do a bit debugging, I will try to reproduce
<bdmurray> mvo: they can be fixed in the "upstream" version of update-manager though right?  I'm just wondering the right way to submit changes.
<bdmurray> mvo: it would show up about 3 out of every 4 times
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, that would work
<mvo> bdmurray: strange, that is a odd pattern
 * mvo wonders if something is going on with a too narrow timeout or similar
<bdmurray> ogasawara_: hurry up
<ogasawara_> I'm done biotch
<bdmurray> Did you mean to mark 197015?  I'm kind of working on it atm.
<ogasawara_> bdmurray: huh, so you are.  I thought I had marked it confirmed bug a low priority
<ogasawara_> s/bug/but
<bdmurray> heh - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/197015/+activity
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197015 in update-manager "[hardy] English strings about inconsistent package states wrong" [Undecided,In progress]
<bdmurray> 10 seconds apart!
<thekorn> has anybody ever seen a "key lock"-bug in hardy? - just wrote a text and scrolled with my mouse wheel and all active text fields get filled with a's ,like I did not stop pressing the a-key
<ogasawara_> bdmurray: I win!
<secretlondon> thekorn: there is a keys get stuck down bug
<ogasawara_> bdmurray: if you're working on that one you might want to do 196269 at the same time
<thekorn> secretlondon, ok, found it thanks
<bdmurray> ogasawara_: okay, thanks
<hefe_bia> bdmurray: I looked into bug 200715, too and couldn't reproduce it either.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200715 in update-manager "Update Manager hang-up during recheck after update " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200715
<bdmurray> hefe_bia: I'd add that as a comment and ask them to test again
<hefe_bia> ok
<mvo> I added some questions on #200715 - I wonder if it might be locale specific
<bdmurray> mvo: With these string fixes that won't make it for Hardy should I do anything to the debian/changelog?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, I like it better this way, there will be merge conflicts then when I merge the fixes into my branch bevause the changelog has most likely changed since your fixes, but that is fine, I can reoslve them easily
<bdmurray> mvo: would dch -e or dch -i be more appropriate?
<mvo> dch -i is probably slightly better
<bdmurray> Okay, thanks!
<mvo> cheers
<hefe_bia> Looking at bug #199955. Reporter describes GUI lockups, but mentions these are also present in other programs. How would I respond? (I suspect the graphics driver or other broken packages)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199955 in update-manager "gtk? visual/input lockup at calculating new packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199955
<mvo> hefe_bia: I suspect its "just" the gui that is unresponsive, maybe ask him how long he waited?
<mvo> hefe_bia: that is fixed in hardy, but it requires a updated python-apt unfortuantely, so for gutsy->hardy it still appears "hanging"
<hefe_bia> mvo: So he just has to wait longer for it to complete? Would it show some progress on the console if it was started in a terminal?
<mvo> hefe_bia: no, the gui is unresponsive, depending on the system its just very few seoncds, but sometimes it can be longer. the console will not print anything too, its just the cpu that is busy that is the indicator that it works (and /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log growing too :)
<hefe_bia> ok, thanks. I'll as about how long he has waited and about the system (RAM, CPU speed)
<mvo> thanks
<mvo> he may also watch /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<bdmurray> mvo: What status should I use for these bugs with a bzr branch?
<mvo> hm, in progress or fix commited
<bdmurray> okay and maybe milestone for Later?
<TeTeT> is bughelper specific for the ubuntu project in Launchpad, or can I use it to look for bugs in arbitrary projects?
<msmarcal> bug #181116
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181116 in terminator "terminal title options" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181116
<thekorn> TeTeT, you can use bugnumbers for all projects in launchpad, bughelper might be a problem
<bdmurray> TeTeT: bugnumbers can definitely work with projects other than ubuntu, I don't recall about bughelper specifically
<bdmurray> jinx!
<thekorn> hehe
<TeTeT> thekorn: where do I get a valid cookie file from? the bugs are mostly private
<thekorn> TeTeT, you can use firefox 2/3 and epiphany cookies, just log in to launchpad with your browser once
<TeTeT> thekorn: I thought I need to specify a cookie file with --cookie?
<thekorn> TeTeT, yes, for example if you used firefox 2 when you logged into your LP account give your ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/cookies.txt as the cookie argument
<TeTeT> thekorn: on ff3 it seems to be cookies.sqllite
<hefe_bia> Regarding update-manager bug #200191: When there are no log files attached but from the description it is fairly obvious that it is a packaging problem, should I still ask for the logs or reassign to the package directly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200191 in update-manager "System upgrade fails when dbgsym-package are installed (evolution)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200191
<mvo> hefe_bia: feel free to do both, but always asks for the logs, the terminal log contians useful dpkg details
<bdmurray> hefe_bia: I think that is probably an update-manager bug not a package bug
<thekorn> TeTeT, this sqlite cookie works with the latest version of bughelper in hardy
<james_w> bdmurray: have you ever seen this again?
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/181822
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181822 in avahi "[hardy] avahi-daemon segfaults when booting LiveCD from 20080109" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> Did it become pick on bdmurray day?
<james_w> I'm grabbing the daily now to test.
<james_w> bdmurray: yes, didn't you hear?
<bdmurray> james_w: I have it around here
<hefe_bia> bdmurray: It's only a security update. Why should this need dist-upgrade?
 * thekorn creates a "pick on bdmurray-day"-applet :)
<bdmurray> james_w: honestly, I haven't checked recently
<james_w> bdmurray: no trouble, just thought I'd ask
<Arby> bug 196261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196261 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196261
<Arby> should that be reassigned to open office
<Arby> the apt.log shows that the probelm is a broken dependency in openoffice
<TeTeT> thekorn: thanks, authentication works with the sqlite cookie. How do I write a clue file that matches all bugs? empty op?
<bdmurray> Arby: which dependency?  there was a well known bug regarding english language I think
<thekorn> TeTeT, do you just want to have a list of all bugs?
<TeTeT> thekorn: yes, for start
<thekorn> TeTeT, then use bugnumbers, you won't need any clue-files
<Arby> Package language-support-da has broken dep on openoffice.org-l10n-da seems  to be the root of it
<Arby> there are other errors referring to locale-da in various forms
<bdmurray> Bugs like that can happen with the devel release when the archive is inconsistent i.e. maybe that one package had finished building yet but openoffice.org did.
<TeTeT> thekorn: awesome, thanks
<james_w> Arby: it has a distinctive openoffice flavour. However it doesn't really explain what the final problem that caused it to abort was.
<Arby> what should I do with that report then?
<Arby> it seems to be a bit of a moving target
<james_w> Arby: it's probably worth just asking them if they can reproduce.
<Arby> ok
<james_w> yeah, I expect the problem is exactly the moving target.
<bdmurray> TeTeT: you can do lots of interesting filtering with bugnumbers too
<afflux> hi :)
<bdmurray> hey afflux!
<hefe_bia> Können die Dateien aus /var/log/apt sensible Informationen enthalten? Bzw. kann man danach fragen, wenn jemand schon bei normalen Updates Probleme hatte?
<hefe_bia> Oh sorry, in english again:
<hefe_bia> Can files from /var/log/apt contain personal information? Can I ask for them in a bug report if people experience problems during a normal package upgrade (not dist-upgrade)?
<afflux> hefe_bia: I think they contain no sensitive data, but I'm not sure if a simple upgrade is logged there
<bdmurray> mvo: we talked about something similar before right? re permissions of /var/log/apt/term.log
<mvo> meh, yes - my bad
<afflux> bdmurray: wow, now that I wrote that small bughelper script for moving duplicates I suddendly needed it ~four times in two days :)
<hefe_bia> afflux: You're right. It seems to only contain manual package installations / upgrades.
<hefe_bia> Hm... does update-manager log normal upgrades?
<mvo> hefe_bia: only in /var/log/apt/term.log
<bdmurray> afflux: that's great!
<afflux> a bug isn't occuring for the reporter anymore, but he says that he has changed his configuration... fix released or invalid?
<bdmurray> Do we know how he changed the config?
<afflux> bdmurray: I'm not really sure
<afflux> his last comment in bug 178480 sounds like that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178480 in update-manager "Update errors in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178480
<Arby> anybody speak French, trying to pick apart bug 195542
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195542 in update-manager "Impossible d'initialiser les données du paquet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195542
<Arby> I can't really tell if it's a package problem or repos or something else
<bdmurray> afflux: there might be enough to go on in the description to figure out what was wrong
<Arby> I guess I just ask for the logs and see what they say
<bdmurray> er, Arby
<afflux> screen brightness does not change at all, even echoing to /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness does not work. Is this a bug in the kernel?
<Arby> er, did I just I answer my own question :)
<hefe_bia> do the hugday tools work?
<hefe_bia> I get an error: __main__.CloseError: 'Bug #200191 not found'
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200191 in update-manager "System upgrade fails when dbgsym-package are installed (evolution)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200191
<Arby> next, should bug 194984 be set to wishlist, it's more a feature request than a bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194984 in update-manager "Update Manager Doesn't Pay Attention to Network Status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194984
<thekorn> hefe_bia, argh, the issue now seems to be that the next hug-day on networkmanager has already been announced
<hefe_bia> thekorn: I specified --day 20080318
<bdmurray> Arby: I think that importance should be wishlist but a bit more could be done to make it more complete
<thekorn> hefe_bia, then it a bug, I will check tthis later
<Arby> what else is needed?
<bdmurray> I think the specific package version would be useful
<bdmurray> just in case we don't get back to that bug in a while
<hefe_bia> thekorn: It's also not in the list when doing ./hugday list --day 20080318. Does it get the list from the webpage or directly from launchpad?
<Arby> ok
<thekorn> hefe_bia, from the wiki-page
<hefe_bia> thekorn: strange
<thekorn> hefe_bia, it somehow misses the whole first block
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 190782 adds transparent theming to update-manager and has a patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190782 in update-manager "[Patch] RGBA support in update-manager" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190782
 * mvo looks
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, it seems to me like this should be done in the toolkit level (in gtk)
<bdmurray> mvo: Okay, I've no idea. ;) I just happened to have it open in a tab.
<mvo> yeah :)
<mvo> thanks
<bdmurray> thanks for looking
<secretlondon> where do I find thekorn's hugday script(s)?
<afflux> secretlondon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hugday-tools
<thekorn> secretlondon, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/hugday-tools/
<thekorn> but it has a bug now, need to fix it
 * secretlondon thanks the korn :)
<thekorn> hefe_bia, I just pushed a fix, thanks for pointing this out
<hefe_bia> thekorn: hehe, I just had fired up my Python editor and also tracked it down to the regex ;)
<afflux> python editor? you mean vi? *runs*
<thekorn> geany ftw!
<hefe_bia> ;) Actually I'm still using Komodo. It was my favourite IDE on Win.... I still like it though.
<afflux> right, it's quite good
 * greg-g is proud that he submitted the first bug report for hugday-tools :)
 * secretlondon has been slacking today
<greg-g> secretlondon: me too, don't worry :)
<greg-g> of course, by slacking I mean writing papers and buying groceries etc instead of triaging ;)
<secretlondon> I'm meeting and greeting tux4kid's google summer of code applicants
<secretlondon> and eating pizza
<greg-g> not too bad of a day then
<bdmurray> there are still some left for y'all ;)
<greg-g> I'll get to it on my next break from work
<afflux> shouldn't /var/log/dist-upgrade contain a dpkg log file when upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<bdmurray> afflux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager mentions main.log, apt.log and term.log
<afflux> k, thanks
<afflux> I'll go to bed now, good night!
<Arby> what importance should I set for bug 194469?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194469 in update-manager "Major crash on update from Ubuntu 6.06 to 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194469
<Arby> it looks quite nasty but I don't know if upgrading direct from dapper->hardy is even meant to work
<bdmurray> Arby: LTS to LTS upgrades will be / is supported
<mvo> dapper->hardy should work
<Arby> ok should that bug be considered high importance then?
<mvo> 194469 is a side effect of the python-central breakage we had a couple of days ago .(
<mvo> it is a major failure, but it should be fixed with the recent python-central
<Arby> mvo: so is confirmed,medium ok with you if a fix is available?
<mvo> I added a comment, it should probaly be duplicated to the python-central bug that I forgot what number it was
<secretlondon> thekorn: I get a bzr error after getting inventory 2/5 or something
<bdmurray> Is it just me or does firefox in Hardy always say it needs to be restarted?  I mean even if it is closed.
 * secretlondon has no experience of bzr
<Arby> mvo: is 194448 part of the same problem, apt-term.log refers to python-apt and pycentral again
<secretlondon> bdmurray:I've never actually upgraded it without it being open
<Arby> although not quite the same traceback
<bdmurray> heh
<mvo> Arby: was it at about the same date too? then that is pretty likely (sorry, haven't look at the output yet)
<thekorn> secretlondon, can you pastze the bzr error message somewhere
<Arby> mvo: same day
<secretlondon> thekorn: bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-bugcontrol/hugday-tools/main/.bzr/repository/packs/37bbe990e05b4a29b2cf422c2c1d0a4c.pack: Expected a boundary (h1XgKUvx:.Ym.:JdawV.) line, got ''
<Arby> so probably the same problem
<secretlondon> thekorn: it's repeatable, although I had to remove the directory to get it to try again
<thekorn> which version of bzr are you using?
<secretlondon> i'll look, should be the current one though
<Arby> trying to find the original pycentral bug
 * thekorn hugs bzr for having the most cryptical error messages
<secretlondon> thekorn the first time it said bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-bugcontrol/hugday-tools/main/.bzr/repository/packs/37bbe990e05b4a29b2cf422c2c1d0a4c.pack: Expected a boundary (0hTd(DmrjIZsi5H,h=?W) line, got ''
<secretlondon> even cvs has never given me an error like that ;)
<secretlondon> bzr 1.2~rc1-1build2
<thekorn> secretlondon, looks like bug 198646
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198646 in squid "Invalid http response ... Expected a boundary" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198646
<thekorn> secretlondon, but I have never seen this before, and I'm not a bzr expert
<secretlondon> yeah could be caused by vodafone's hsdpa proxying/filtering stuff
<secretlondon> I only ever use cvs and that's because its used in my upstream project
<Arby> ok folks that's all I've got time for. enjoy the rest of hugday
<james_w> did someone ask for a bzr expert?
 * james_w runs off to find one
<james_w> secretlondon: are you behind any sort of proxy?
<secretlondon> it looks like the bug
<secretlondon> james_w no idea but probably. I'm using vodafone hsdpa/3g internet
<secretlondon> it has a fairly fascist kiddie filter etc
<james_w> ah, I've heard your complaints about it before :)
<secretlondon> :)
<james_w> yeah, it's probably that bug report then (I didn't see someone had found it until now)
<james_w> secretlondon: sorry that there is not much we can do.
<secretlondon> sure
<thekorn> james_w, btw, do you know if there is any kind of documentation on how to integrate bzr into python scripts by directly using the bzr lib?
<james_w> secretlondon: you could try the patch that John put in the bug report, but I know that's far from ideal.
<james_w> thekorn: yes, there are a few things.
<james_w> thekorn: there's a short document on writing a plugin in the source, but that doesn't apply to you too much I don't think.
<james_w> thekorn: there is also http://bazaar-vcs.org/Integrating_with_Bazaar
<james_w> secretlondon: there may be a way around this, but it would probably be *slow*
<thekorn> james_w, this link looks good, thanks
<james_w> thekorn: if it doesn't cover something ask me (or #bzr if I'm not around) and we can help you and then update the page.
<bdmurray> james_w: did you try using that update-manager clue file?
<secretlondon> james_w: sure. I've added to the bug that I cna do a wireshark trace from my end if needed, obv I don't have access to v'phone internals
<greg-g> anyone have that python-central bug number handy?
<james_w> bdmurray: no, I din't sorry.
<james_w> secretlondon: ok, thanks, it's good to have a little noise on it.
<thekorn> james_w, ok, thanks
<bdmurray> james_w: okay, I'll give a try then
<secretlondon> I'm wary of ME TOOs as I get so many, but at least it shows its still a live issue
<james_w> secretlondon: what might work is "bzr init --dirstate-tags whatever; cd whatever; bzr pull wherever"
<james_w> bdmurray: thanks.
<james_w> secretlondon: yeah, the usefulness generally decreases with the number, but adding something extra or offering some help can be good.
<james_w> bdmurray: could apport integrate with bughelper at all, to point the user to similar issues, or is that pushing it a bit far?
<secretlondon> james_w whatever and wherever are the same? =lp:hugday-tools
<bdmurray> james_w: apport has some similar bug patterns that prevent bug filing
<james_w> secretlondon: whatever is the path on your local disk, wherever is lp:hugday-tools
<secretlondon> ah ok
<james_w> bdmurray: ah, ok.
<secretlondon> i'll try it
<james_w> secretlondon: sorry for not being more specific.
<secretlondon> james_w np :)
<greg-g> just checking, since I just started looking at the update-manager bugs.  Does this look like the python-central bug: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11946221/main.log
<bdmurray> bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<greg-g> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> greg-g: if it is maybe we should write a clue for that too
<secretlondon> james_w sorry for the newbie handholding but I now get bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/secret/bzr/lp:hugday-tools/".
<james_w> secretlondon: ok, it looks like you'll have to spell it out, it appears to not resolve the lp: url for some reason.
<secretlondon> i'll try that!
<james_w> bzr pull http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/hugday-tools/main/
<secretlondon> james_w back to the same boundary error
<james_w> secretlondon: ah, sorry then, I think you are stuck.
 * secretlondon nods
<james_w> secretlondon: I can get you the code if you like
<secretlondon> as a tar ball or something would be great
<james_w> sure, one minute
<mvo> greg-g: that is probably something different, the python-central bug usually happens during the upgrade (there is a term.log with content in the logs). this error here looks like a problem in the calculation of the upgrade, i.e. the upgrade has not actually be performred
<bdmurray> mvo: my dapper to hardy upgrade seems stuck at trying to login after upgrading
<mvo> bdmurray: oh? so that means, that the upgrade worked, you rebooted and now you can no longer login?
<greg-g> mvo: right, I saw that..which is why I haven't done anything with that bug yet :)
<mvo> greg-g: ok :)
<bdmurray> mvo: yes, it seems stuck at authenticating.  time in gmd is incrementing.  I think I can ping it.  I can't switch to a tty - if I have the keystroke in vmware right.
<james_w> secretlondon: http://jameswestby.net/scratch/hugday-tools.tar.bz2
<mvo> bdmurray: meh, that is bad. its not something silly like you assigned 192mb main memory and that is no longer enough under hardy (but was fine under dapper)?
<mvo> bdmurray: did the upgrade itself perform ok, or was there a error?
<bdmurray> mvo: you might be a winner I have 256MB of RAM.  there was a notification about firefox.png.
<mvo> bdmurray: ok, that comes straight from hell^Wthe gnome panel and should be harmless (also its something that should be easy to fix)
<bdmurray> mvo: right and 256MB might not be enough correct?
<mvo> bdmurray: it should, must it might not be, to be sure, just try with a bit more (384) and see if that helps
<mvo> bdmurray: we used to be happy with 256, but I think stuff like deskbar-applet and the new printing applet eat quite a bit of memory
<mvo> (both are python)
<hefe_bia> What do I do to a bug where the user says he doesn't have the problem anymore because of not using the mentioned packages anymore?
<bdmurray> hefe_bia: Is there enough information in the bug report that someone could try recreating it?
<hefe_bia> bdmurray: There is an apport crashlog, but nothing more.
<bdmurray> hefe_bia: which bug?
<hefe_bia> It's bug #189562
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189562 in update-manager "running partial upgrade could not calculate the update" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189562
 * secretlondon thanks james_w
<bdmurray> hefe_bia: incidentally that isn't an apport crash bug but rather someone who went to Help -> report a problem in Firefox
<james_w> secretlondon: no problem.
<bdmurray> So there's nothing useful in there and it should be closed Invalid.
<james_w> secretlondon: I can be your bzr proxy again if you need it, seeing as we broke it :)
<secretlondon> james_ w thanks :)
<hefe_bia> bdmurray: ah, i see. I'm learning ;)
<greg-g> umm, how do you close a bug from a past hugday (actually today, but hugday-tool is trying to find it on the next one since the wiki page is up)?
<hefe_bia> greg-g: add --day 20080318 to the commandline
<greg-g> thanks
<greg-g> nope
<bdmurray> hefe_bia: no problem.  the tell for me was the tag "apport-bug" and "ProblemType: Bug" and "SourcePackage: firefox"
<greg-g> didn't work
<secretlondon> apport-bug needs to be documented
<secretlondon> that it's\not a crash but a "report a problem"
<hefe_bia> yup, the tag was what mislead me
<greg-g> thekorn: __main__.CloseError: 'Bug #191705 not found'
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191705 in update-manager "failed dapper to hardy upgrade" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191705
<bdmurray> secretlondon: its in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags where else should it go?
<secretlondon> I dunno
<bdmurray> Maybe in https://wwiki.ubuntu.com/Apport but that is mainly geared towards crash reports
<bdmurray> I think adding an intro there before all the crash report stuff would be best though
<bdmurray> Any takers?
<secretlondon> bdmurray think the problem is that apport is seen as ==crash report
<bdmurray> james_w: bug 181822 is fixed for me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181822 in avahi "[hardy] avahi-daemon segfaults when booting LiveCD from 20080109" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181822
<greg-g> is anyone still able to edit the hugday wiki page?
<greg-g> using the hugday-tool script
<greg-g> (sorry, need to complete my ideas)
<james_w> bdmurray: thanks, I'll mark as incomplete.
<james_w> ah, beat me too it.
<bdmurray> I just wanted to let you know since you brought it up. ;)
<bdmurray> mvo: still around? my upgrade to hardy seems to be in bad shape
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, but about to leave. bad shape is bad! could you please file a bug and attahc the logs with a description of the problem (hangs on login is fine as a description)
<mvo> bdmurray: I will look into it first thing in the morning
<bdmurray> mvo: I've tried booting into single user mode w/o much luck either.  I'll submit a bug then.
<mvo> *ick*
<mvo> single-user-mode does not work ?!? that is nasty
<mvo> and no error during the upgrade?
<bdmurray> Not that I saw, it's easy to try again.  I think I'll install openssh first though. ;)
<greg-g> a request to limit the speed of updates (the bandwidth) is probably an issue again apt right?  I mean, if it is implemented in apt then it will be in everything else (upgrade-manager, synaptic, adept) as long as they tie in the functionality
<mvo> greg-g: that is true and already impleneted - but not exposed in the gui and really badly documented
<greg-g> s/again/against
<mvo> greg-g: the documentaiton in only in /usr/share/docs/apt/examples/configure-index.gz
<mvo> something like acquire::http::dl-limit or so
<mvo> greg-g: so its a valid bug IMHO to make it easier available
<albert23> bdmurray: Did you get bug 203385 when trying single user mode?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203385 in friendly-recovery "Recovery menu cannot be controlled with keyboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203385
<greg-g> mvo: gotcha, thanks!
<bdmurray> albert23: yeah! I sure did.
<albert23> bdmurray: I have the same issue as you, also with lts upgrade
<albert23> I was using kvm
<bdmurray> albert23: It sounds like log files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ would be helpful if it is an update-manager bug
<albert23> bdmurray: I am still trying to see what's the problem. The system seems to be in quite bad shape. Sudo does not work, missing files in /dev ....
<bdmurray> I see a lot of uevent: unsupoorted action string; messages
<albert23> indeed, I see those as well
<albert23> the system works a lot better when I boot with the old dapper kernel
<mvo> bdmurray: if you give me a bugnumber before I go to bed, I promise to look at your upgrade bug first thing in the morning
<hefe_bia> Could someone have a look at bug #195818? My answer conflicts Sergio's because he answered while I was investigating... I'm pretty sure this bug is fixed in new python releases (Changelog mentions moving of site.py just after the problematic release)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195818 in python2.5 "Error whith dist-upgrade : erreur de traitement de /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.5_2.5.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195818
<bdmurray> Since when can you add attachments when filing bugs?
<secretlondon> its been on edge a while
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 203756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203756 in update-manager "using kernel 2.6.24-12 after upgrading from dapper to hardy isn't possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203756
 * hefe_bia reminds himself to hit reload before commenting ...
<mvo> bdmurray: if you boot with 2.6.22-14 (or whatever old one is left after the upgrade) - does that help?
<bdmurray> mvo: yes booting 2.6.15- works
<bdmurray> this happened to someone else too
<bdmurray> in /boot I see two initrd.img-2.6.24-12
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, I added a comment, I'm sure its the udev package that was not upgraded, I will try to figure out wyh tomorrow. this is a pretty stock ubuntu install in dapper I suppose?
<bdmurray> mvo: it should be clean from isvimage.ubuntu.com
<mvo> bdmurray: cool, thanks
 * mvo hugs bdmurray
<bdmurray> albert23: did you see that?
<albert23> bdmurray: yes I did. I have the same Held-back line mvo mentioned
<bdmurray> Are you in a bind because of this at all?
<albert23> bdmurray: sorry?
<bdmurray> albert23: I remember you said it was a vm right?  I was wondering if it was important for you to fix right now.
<albert23> bdmurray: No, it's in kvm and I did it just for testing purposes
<bdmurray> okay, great
<albert23> bdmurray: I upgraded udev and now I can login in Gnome
<yuriy> is "network-manager" the backend or backend + gnome applet?
<bdmurray> yuriy: there is network-manager-gnome and network-manager-kde
<yuriy> bdmurray: i meant the source package
<yuriy> i see it is both indeed
<yuriy> i mean, it isn't
 * yuriy needs to read better
<yuriy> so hug day on thursday is for the backend then?
<yuriy> also, many knetworkmanager bugs should probably fall under network-manager
<bdmurray> yuriy: I'd say yes to bother of your questions
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-19
<yuriy> bdmurray: i guess i'm wondering if it's appropriate to have a knetworkmanager page if the bugs on the hug day page are for network-manager and not network-manager-applet
<yuriy> and each network-manager-applet and knetworkmanager cover almost 100 bugs in addition to the 100+ for network-manager
<bdmurray> I think not having network-manager-applet on there may have been an oversight on our part
<yuriy> bdmurray: yeah i was thinking adding it would be good until i noticed how many more bugs that is
<bdmurray> sometimes I sort the list using "-nr" and just cut it off after 50 or so
<bdmurray> So those would be the 50 newest knetworkmanager bugs
<bdmurray> because we really want to get the Hardy bugs triaged / fixed in time
<bdmurray> yuriy: Does that help / make sense at all?
<jlparise> hey hows it going
<jlparise> I'm interested in helping out, wanted more info
<bdmurray> jlparise: What kind of info bug triaging is a large topic.
<jlparise> well basically I want to help with Ubuntu in some way
<jlparise> and I am trying to figure out how
<jlparise> I've been using it since Dapper, currently on Gutsy
<bdmurray> Today we are looking at bug reports related to update-manager and we have a list of ubgs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080318
<jlparise> I see
<bdmurray> Frequently bug reports come in without enough information so we work with reporters to gather that info
<jlparise> I see
<jlparise> So how can I help?  Just going through the list here?
<bdmurray> We have a series of debugging procedure wiki pages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bdmurray> right! we could look at a bug together if you'd like.
<jlparise> That would be fine
<bdmurray> greg-g: are you still around?
<bdmurray> jlparise: lets look at bug 195790 then
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195790 in update-manager "do-release-upgrade failed on gusty -> hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195790
<jlparise> ok, let me pull that one up here
<jlparise> ok I have it up now
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah
<bdmurray> greg-g: would you mind helping jlparise out I have to run for a bit.
<greg-g> sure
<greg-g> ok, I'm looking at that bug now
<jlparise> ok later bdmurray
<bdmurray> sorry about running off.  thanks greg-g!
<greg-g> np, take care bdmurray
<jlparise> no problem
<jlparise> ok greg-g I have the bug opened up
<jlparise> I am not sure what langauge it is written in though...
<greg-g> neither am I, luckily most of the error message is in english
<jlparise> yeh I see that
<greg-g> so, I'm trying to figure it out before I walk you through it since I am not sure as to what the problem is right now, don't want to start you down the wrong path
<jlparise> It looks eastern european perhaps
<greg-g> jlparise: well, since I couldn't find anything obvious, here is how we can start
<jlparise> ok
<jlparise> I tried some online translations for czech, polish, danish, no luck
<greg-g> since, looking at the wiki page about debugging update-manager ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager ) asks for all the logs which are already provided, that is good
<greg-g> by the way, debugging procedures for many packages can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<jlparise> Yeh i see them all attached to the posts
<greg-g> and this is the general knowledge base for triaging: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<greg-g> ok, so...  all the information is there that is needed by the developers to start diagnosing the problem.  Are job is not to tell them how to fix it, but just making sure that the information is available so they can.
<jlparise> oh ok
<jlparise> I did notice something at the end of the apt.log
<greg-g> but, we also want to make sure that this bug has not been reported already, to do that we can try to search update-manager bugs for some keywords which we think would pull of duplicates
<jlparise> refering to mybuntu
<jlparise> ok I'll look around
<greg-g> yeah, I saw that
<greg-g> so, we could reply and ask the reporter to try "sudo apt-get reinstall mythbuntu-desktop"
<greg-g> and in this case, we would try to phrase that in the most clear english we can, since they might not be native/secondary/tertiary speakers of it
<jlparise> I see
<jlparise> it seems like they are not
<greg-g> so, if you want to reply with something to the effect of "Thanks for your report.  Please try reinstalling mythbuntu by typing this in the terminal: "sudo apt-get reinstall mythbuntu-desktop"  Reply with the output of that command.  Thanks!"
<jlparise> done
<greg-g> ok, good comment.  one note, in the future try to imply that you are awaiting a response from them
<jlparise> I replied before you send that message
<jlparise> sent
<jlparise> so I added another
<greg-g> no worries
<greg-g> no, that is ok
<greg-g> you can leave it as is.
<jlparise> ok
<jlparise> that was pretty easy
<greg-g> but, now that we have effectively asked for more information (having them try something) we should set the Status to "Incomplete" indicating that the information required to work on fixing the bug is not all available yet.
<greg-g> you do that by clicking the down-arrow next to the word New in the yellow bar
<jlparise> ok, how do I do that
<jlparise> I am logged in
<jlparise> ok should i assign it to me? or no one?
<greg-g> do you see the down arrow next to the word "New" in that yellow bar at the top of the page?
<jlparise> got it
<greg-g> no, leave it unassigned, assignment is to indicate who is working on _fixing_ the issue, as in a developer
<greg-g> but, check the box that says "subscribe me to emails for this bug report"
<jlparise> oh ok
<greg-g> or, if you have already changed the status, click on the "Subscribe" link on the left
<jlparise> ok I subscribed when I changed the status
<greg-g> that way, when they reply with more info, you will be notified and can then act accordingly (setting to confirmed if more information is provided, invalidating if it is not reproducible, etc)
<greg-g> now, lets search for duplicates, just to be safe
<jlparise> ok
<greg-g> some good keyterms for that one would be stuff like "mythbuntu-desktop
<greg-g> and "x11-apps" since that was mentioned in the body of the report
<greg-g> you can search update-manager bugs at this link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager
<jlparise> ok, now to find the search box...
<greg-g> you can get to that page by clicking on the package in the yellow bar "update-manager" (I usually open a new tab)
<greg-g> or, if there is no package assigned (which sometimes happens) you can search all Ubuntu bugs by going here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<jlparise> I didnt turn up much
<jlparise> just oen bug that seems unrelated
<jlparise> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/180032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180032 in update-manager "Update removes vital media codex." [Undecided,In progress]
<greg-g> yeah, so, we can fairly safely assuming that this is not a duplicate
<jlparise> ok
<jlparise> that seems logical to me
<jlparise> what would we havedone if it was a dupe?
<greg-g> so, quick steps: 1) make sure it is a real bug (not a support request) 2) check for duplicates 3) if no duplicates, ask for more information 4) subscribe to bug 5) wait for reply
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 5 in rosetta "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5
<jlparise> whats step 5 in more detail?
<greg-g> if it was a duplicate: the bug that is newer/has less information you would click on "mark as duplicate" then enter the bug number of the real bug
<jlparise> ok
<greg-g> literally wait for them to provide the requested information, and if they gave you enough that the developers can now start working on the bug you can set it to "Triaged" and ask someone in here to set the Importance accordingly
<yuriy> it's like a mini triaging class in here :)
<jlparise> cool
<greg-g> yuriy: ツ
<jlparise> yeh I am just learnin the ropes
<greg-g> unfortunately, I need to start on some other work now... I'll be around to answer quick questions, but no more lecturing ;)
<jlparise> well thanks for showing me the ropes
<jlparise> now I can finally help out with Ubuntu a bit
<greg-g> jlparise: be sure to read these pages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase  and  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<greg-g> there is a wealth of information there, helped me a lot when I first started
<jlparise> Oh man homework from professor greg-g....
<jlparise> I'll read it over
<greg-g> thanks for taking interest
<jlparise> have a good night
<greg-g> and I expect a 5 page, single spaced report :)
<jlparise> :-O
<greg-g> take care
<jlparise> you too
 * greg-g is away
 * hefe_bia takes "participate in a BugDay" off the "things not done yet" list and heads for sleep... It was fun. C ya.
<jlparise> well I did 5 of them, thats enough for today
<jlparise> night all
<damian> auto-identify
<bdmurray> yuriy: I've started graphing knetworkmanager for you. Let me know if graphs don't show up in a bit.
 * calc likes the way his openoffice graphs look now :)
<calc> only ~ 37 new bugs
<james_w> does anyone know which package provides the cd boot menu?
<james_w> 1 Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer
<james_w> 2. Install Ubuntu
<ogra_cmpc> james_w, thats a mix ...
<james_w> etc.
<ogra_cmpc> gfxboot-theme is one part
<james_w> I'm seeing a problem in the help text.
<ogra_cmpc> debian-cd another
<james_w> ah, it's probably the former, thanks.
<ogra_cmpc> the text likely comes from debian-cd
<ogra_cmpc> its  tad confusing :)
<ogra_cmpc> * a tad
<james_w> ah, ok, thanks.
<ogra_cmpc> james_w, usually cjwatson is the best person to ask about gfxboot
<james_w> yeah, I'm guessing he's a tad busy though :-)
<james_w> I can't find this text in debian-cd or gfxboot-theme-ubuntu either
<james_w> let's try gfxboot
<gregory> hello is pedro v. in this channel?
<james_w> gregory: it's probably still a little early for him, but he will be around later.
<pedro_> gregory: that's me
 * james_w feels silly
<gregory> james_w: thank you nevertheless
<gregory> pedro_: i have submitted #203676. its an useless stacktrace, though i have installed all dbg-sym packages via  dpkg-query -W -f='${package;-50}\n' | xargs sudo apt-get install
<pedro_> gregory: let me have a look to it
<gregory> why is it useless. its not possible to catch crashes even with *dbgsym?
<pedro_> gregory: that's not your side, the apport service was unable to get a backtrace of it
<gregory> ah is there already a RFE for it? btw. i could not file it since i dont have enough knowledge, but would like to subscribe to the issue
<pedro_> gregory: It'd be nice if you can submit a complete backtrace, we have some instructions on how to do it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<pedro_> since you have installed all the dbgsym package it'd be easy to do
<pedro_> s/package/packages
<gregory> are stacktraces "valid", if i run gdb with firefox every time i browse (the crashes appear randomly). i would end with a huge log file of course, but it still be valid?
<qense> hello!
<james_w> gregory: when it crashes rub
<pedro_> gregory: not all the stacktraces are good enough to determine where's the problem for example http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12726996/Stacktrace.txt
<james_w> run "bt full" then "thread apply all bt"
<pedro_> just compare that one with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11669528/Stacktrace.txt
<james_w> those are the important bit usually.
<Iulian> Hey
<pedro_> yep, follow what james_w is saying. And if you want to save that log to a file you can use "set logging on file.txt" inside gdb  for saving the output to a file that you can submit later to a bug report
<gregory> james_w: ok
<pedro_> hey Iulian!
<gregory> pedro_: ok
<Iulian> Hello pedro_ ;)
<gregory> sorry, me again: "/usr/bin/firefox": not in executable format: File format not recognized  ?
<gregory> ah
<gregory> script, not "exe"
<james_w> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin I think
<james_w> Any suggestion on how I can work out why nautilus fails to start f-spot on the latest hardy live cd?
<james_w> It thinks for a while but doesn't start, it starts ok from the menu.
<james_w> strace isn't telling me much.
<gregory> ok or not ok? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60149/
<james_w> gregory: it doesn't look like you ran firefox? Did it start?
<seb128> james_w: how do you try to open it?
<james_w> seb128: I open my CF card and it says "The media contains digital photos" and gives a button to start f-spot at the top.
<gregory> james_w: it doesnt start from within gdb. if i use the same command without the gdb it starts.
<gregory> james_w: one moment
<seb128> james_w: ok, no idea bout that, I've no CF there
<james_w> seb128: I've got the source now, I'm trying to find how it does it.
<james_w> gregory: run gdb on it's own.
<james_w> gregory: then type "file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin"
<james_w> gregory: and then "run"
<gregory> james_w: i made a mistake, sorry, i didnt "run" inside gdb
<gregory> my question about the paste is: is it ok that no debug symbols are found at the beginning?
<bddebian> Boo
<james_w> gregory: that seems odd, can you confirm that you have firefox-2-dbgsym or firefox-3.0-dbgsym installed, depending on which version you are running?
<james_w> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi james_w
<gregory> james_w: status: install ok installed
<james_w> gregory: ok, that's strange then
<james_w> aha, it's not passing a needed option to f-spot
<gregory> thats the status quo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60152/
<james_w> so, it should be using the f-spot-view.desktop, but it appears to use f-spot.desktop.
<seb128> james_w: that seems to be correct, f-spot is the application, -view is the viewer, no?
<james_w> seb128: well, .xsession-errors has the usage message
<seb128> james_w: what message is that exactly?
<james_w> I presume it is trying to open it as "f-spot folder"
<james_w> when you need to do "f-spot --view folder"
<james_w> which is what the f-spot-view.desktop has as its Exec
<james_w> I'm looking in gio as to why it chooses f-spot over f-spot-view
<gregory> gregory: about the missing symbols i have submitted #203913, will be back when i have more news
<james_w> ah, default_app = g_app_info_get_default_for_type (x_content_type, FALSE); in nautilus
<james_w> so it's saying that the .desktop doesn't need to support URIs.
<seb128> james_w: it's likely just using the one having x-content/image-dcf in his mimetype list
<james_w> ah yes, fspot-view doesn't list that.
<james_w> I guess this is f-spot's problem then.
<seb128> yes
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/202998
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202998 in f-spot "f-spot doesn't want to open with the nautilus new shortcut bar" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> we have a distro patch from a contributor which added the change
<james_w> I should look more closely at existing reports.
<james_w> seb128: the change to f-spot's .desktop?
<seb128> james_w: bug #191475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191475 in rhythmbox "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191475
<seb128> james_w: maybe we should have used the contributor version, ie using --import
<james_w> seb128: yeah, that seems to be the most appropriate flag.
<james_w> so, to get this straight in my head, we need to drop the mime type from f-spot.desktop, and then create f-spot-import.desktop with it.
<seb128> james_w: yeah, basically drop the patch we have and use the contributor version
<james_w> seb128: great, thanks, I'll come up with a patch to that bug report and reference the original, or re-open the original?
<james_w> also, should I propose the bug for hardy? Is that the correct protocol?
<seb128> james_w: reopen
<seb128> james_w: milestone it for hardy if you want, if you can let me know I'll do it
<seb128> I'm not sure about the target for hardy thing
<seb128> I don't use it
<james_w> I can only propose I think, so it needs someone with more power to make it visible.
<james_w> I haven't worked out all the different lists yet.
<james_w> also, what do you think about nautilus changing the flag that I pointed out to require that applications launched that way support URIs? (i.e. have %u or %U in their Exec)
<james_w> will that break on a lot of things that accept it, but don't specify so?
<seb128> james_w: I'm not sure to understand the nautilus change you want to do
<james_w> so the function call I posted above has FALSE as the second parameter.
<james_w> If that parameter is TRUE it means "whatever application you pass back must support URIs", which translates to having %u or %U in the Exec line.
<james_w> and if nautilus is going to pass it a URI then it should ask for an application that allows it to do that.
<james_w> however, what I am not clear on is whether there will be applications that allow you to do that but don't have %U, and so nautilus wouldn't be able to use them.
<seb128> ideally nautilus should be clever
<seb128> and call the applications with a path or uri corresponding to what it can handle
<elmargol> iwl3945 really sucks :(
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/191475
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191475 in f-spot "[hardy] media tab in file management preferences missing applications" [Low,In progress]
<james_w> should I subscribe u-main-sponsors?
<seb128> james_w: yes please
<james_w> done.
<james_w> thanks for your help seb128
<seb128> james_w: you are welcome, thanks for the work on it
<james_w> no problem.
<james_w> is this the best use of time during pre-beta testing?
<james_w> would it have been better to just file it and add it as a todo for post-beta?
<seb128> james_w: we need to get those bugs fixed, now is a good time for that
<james_w> seb128: cool.
<james_w> so, I still can't find the location of the problematic text in the boot menu of the cd, can anyone else give a hint?
<james_w> It's in the F2 or F3 help text, I can't remember which.
<seb128> james_w: ask on #ubuntu-installer maybe?
<bdmurray> james_w: what text?
<james_w> "Ubuntu" may be replaced by the name of any other distribution. This help text is generic.
<james_w> or something similar, I don't think it's meant to be there.
<james_w> seb128: thanks, I didn't know about this channel.
<qense> can bug 203677 be set as confirmed or does it need more information?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203677 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager cpufreq problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203677
<pedro_> qense: confirmed is ok since the reported submitted the info you requested, if the maintainer needs more info he'll ask for it
<qense> ok, thx
<nxvl> can some put the importance on Bug #203449
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203449 in dovecot "[dovecot] [CVE-2008-1199, CVE-2008-1218] privilege escalation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203449
<james_w> hi nxvl
<nxvl> james_w: :D
<james_w> nxvl: you get everywhere don't you :)
<nxvl> james_w: i'm a virus :D
<pedro_> nxvl: done :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: hello!
<pedro_> hey bdmurray
<bdmurray> tomorrow KDE seems to be looking at knetworkmanager should we add some network-manager-applet bugs for tomorrow?
<bdmurray> s/KDE/Kubuntu
<pedro_> yeah totally, it seems to have a lot of new bugs too
<pedro_> ok, I've already added them
<bdmurray> awesome!  thanks pedro_
<pedro_> sure, thanks you for the reminder
<nxvl> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> nxvl: de nada :-)
<nxvl> bdmurray: did you check the mail i send you with my appliance?
<bdmurray> nxvl: I've seen your e-mail but not had a chance to review it yet
<qense> How's the designing of the new application procedure going?
<nxvl> bdmurray: oh! ok, let me know when you check it please
 * nxvl HUGS bdmurray 
<qense> What is the upstream bug tracker for GDM, GNOME?
<pedro_> qense: yes
<pedro_> qense: http://bugzilla.gnome.org
<qense> ok, thx
<qense> (ah, of course :P GNOME Display Manager. I forgot)
<qense> I go, bye
<gregory> hello, i am stuck with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/203913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203913 in firefox-3.0 "debug symbols?" [Undecided,New]
<hefe_bia_> Hi, can somebody set the Importance for bug #192204 (Wishlist, I think)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192204 in update-manager "Error message on unmet dependencies during update should be improved" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192204
<hefe_bia_> Also: Might this be a duplicate of bug #63659 ? I'm not sure.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63659 in update-manager "dist-upgrade should give better error-message when it can't upgrade because of transient archive issues" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63659
<Arby> for bug 194186 what is the appropriate log to ask for, dpkg.log?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194186 in update-manager "update with adept manager failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194186
<Arby> also, should it be reassigned to adept-manager rather than update manager?
<mvo> please reassign adept bugs to adept :)
<Arby> thought so
<Arby> am I right asking for dpkg.log?
<Arby> mvo^
 * mvo checks
<mvo> yes, that sounds good
<Arby> thanks
<mvo> its a bit unfortunate that adept has its own way when it comes to running dpkg, this means that it does not write a termianl log like apt or synaptic
<mvo> usually we have nowdays good debug information in /var/log/apt/term.log
<mvo> and during the dist-upgrade of course in /var/log/dist-upgrade/term.log
<mvo> thanks Arby!
<Arby> mvo: happy to help
<Arby> mvo is there anything else I can do to help with update-manager?
<Arby> besides keep whacking the bug list of course :)
<mvo> helping with the buglist is a wonderful help already, that is really really appreciated :)
<Arby> what else would be needed for bug 191834 to be considered complete?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191834 in update-manager "Update-manager could not calculate the upgrade from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191834
<Arby> the logs are all there but there's nothing obviousl useful there
<bdmurray> Arby: the dbus errors sound familiar I'd look around for a duplicate
<mvo> Arby: I think we have enough, it looks (from apt.log) like this is a issue with nfs-common and libnfsidmap2 - there should be a master for this already. IIRC the workaround was to remove nfs-common for the upgrade
<Arby> OK I'll go digging
<Arby> bug 157763 looks similar, is that it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157763 in update-manager "[master] nfs-common makes upgrade calculation impossible (was: Could not calculate the upgrade)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157763
<mvo> Arby: yeah, I think that is the one
<Arby> thanks
<Arby> mvo: any known bugs for update-manager and either udev or upstart
<Arby> bug 191418 reports broken dependencies for both udev and upstart
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191418 in update-manager "Upgrade failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191418
<Arby> 203765 looks possible
<Arby> oops 203756
<Arby> also 76840 looks like a similar upstart error
<mvo> Arby: 191418 should be fixed now, it was a apt bug - I also added a workaround in my latest udev upload, so hopefully this one is gone now
<mvo> But I will ask for what upgrade it happend
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-20
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Bug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080320 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<pwnguin> so i guess it's getting close to hug day
<james_w> pwnguin: wrong, it is hug day! :-)
 * james_w hugs pwnguin 
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> well, ive got this pet bug
<pwnguin> #137686
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> I have a built-in card reader in my laptop. It's a TI model, it worked in edgy with the sdhci module, but in feisty and gutsy, it didn't work anymore, either with the sdhci drivers, or with the tifm drivers, even using the infamous "setpci hack" mentioned in bug #53923 and its duplicates to re-enable the sdhci drivers. In some feisty pre-release, it worked out-of-the-box on the live cd (I can still remember my "oooh" of wonder when seeing the sd 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53923 in linux-source-2.6.20 "tifm: Texas Instruments Card reader not reading SD cards" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53923
<pwnguin> err fail
<pwnguin> i guess one's a dup of the other
<pwnguin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/137686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137686 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[hardy] [gutsy] [regression] (regression from edgy to feisty and to gutsy) tifm_sd module not working and not producing any message in logs" [Low,Triaged]
<pwnguin> it's quite a tangle of bugs, but essentially what im looking for is to get a kernel patch in
<pwnguin> im not sure what needs to be done for that to happen
<persia> pwnguin: Best path is to get it adopted upstream.  If that doesn't work, create a patch against the current Ubuntu git repo, and ask in #ubuntu-kernel.
<pwnguin> fun
<pwnguin> ive been trying to get ahold of people's attention upstream
<pwnguin> it's like a one line patch =/
<pwnguin> i wonder if filling with kernel.org's bugzilla would be better than posting to a mailing list
<james_w> pwnguin: I don't know which is preferred really.
<pwnguin> well im not running a kernel.org kernel
<pwnguin> it seems rather unfair to file bugs against software they're potentially not writing
<pwnguin> someone at mandriva wrote the patch and went to the sdhci mailing list a few months ago, but that conversation sorta died out
<james_w> pwnguin: have you tried the patch on Ubuntu?
<pwnguin> others have already
<pwnguin> it's so hard to build out a full kernel suite anymore
<james_w> ah, sorry, I missed that comment.
<pwnguin> ive yet to figure out how to build the restricted modules package
<pwnguin> im not even sure its nessecary for me anymore, but i'd be nice to have 3d
<james_w> pwnguin: do you have a pointer to the mailing list discussion?
<pwnguin> i have a url :P
<pwnguin> http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2007-December/002089.html
<james_w> 0x2344be12
<james_w> so the information the developer asked for was never provided?
<pwnguin> seems that way
<pwnguin> [   27.591737] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver
<pwnguin> [   27.591740] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
<pwnguin> [   28.794403] sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:04:0b.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> i always have the wierdest crap in my paste buffer
<pwnguin> http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2008-March/002182.html
<james_w> the fix that was proposed is a little ugly, but I agree it would be good to have it working for you.
<pwnguin> i don't see what's so ugly about it, really
<james_w> ah, it's a shame that was never followed up on.
<pwnguin> sure, it's potentially ignoring a larger issue
<james_w> oh, it was only 2 days ago.
<pwnguin> i guess this guy checks his mail weekly
<james_w> the problem with those fixes is that it would probably still break for someone somewhere with slower hardware or something, so it's probably not even a complete fix.
<pwnguin> i dont think so
<pwnguin> in this case at least
<james_w> pwnguin: could you put all of these links in to the bug report?
<pwnguin> the delay is specified in ms, which should be indepenent of CPU speed
<pwnguin> really, i think the bigger problem at this point would be making sure it doesn't break anyone else's readers
<pwnguin> on the other hand, mine's been broke for over a year now. it can be someone else's turn i think ^_^
<pedro_> everybody ready for hug day? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080320
<james_w> those bug graphs that dholbach posted look cool.
<james_w> hi pedro_
<pedro_> hello james_w
<pedro_> hey Iulian
<Iulian> Hi pedro_, james_w
<james_w> hi Iulian
<pedro_> Iulian: hug day!
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080320
<pedro_> the bugs are waiting for you ;-)
<Iulian> pedro_: I'm already squashing some of them :)
<pedro_> woohoo
<afflux> morning :)
<Iulian> Hello afflux.
<afflux> hi Iulian
<jjesse> for the 5-a-day how do you get associated w/ the team for counting in hte stats section on Daniel Holbach's stat page?
<afflux> jjesse: you can join it on https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day
<jjesse> afflux: i'm already a part of the team, but under the stats page there is a section for lo-co teams
<jjesse> i wanty to make sure i'm associated w/ the michigan group
<jjesse> does that happen automatically because i'm a member of the ubuntu-michigan team?
<pedro_> better to ask to daniel i think
<afflux> oh, right, that section is new to me
<afflux> jjesse: there is a file in ~/.5-a-day-data called ".teams"
<jjesse> afflux: cool i'll take a look at that
<thekorn> jjesse, echo <your LoCo Team's LP ID> > ~/.5-a-day-team
<jjesse> thekorn: cool thanks
<afflux> okay,did my five bugs, I'm off again.. birthday today, gotta prepare for the party :)
<jjesse> afflux: happy birthday
<afflux> thanks
<afflux> have fun with the bugday :)
<bddebian> Boo
<PsySine> moo
<Iulian> Heya bddebian :)
<bddebian> :-)
<pedro_> quick reminder today is the network manager hug day : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080320
<pedro_> feel free to grab any bug of the list and squash it
<pedro_> and you can also commit your work to 5-A-Day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day and get on the list of the cool people
<txwikinger> Thanks pedro_ :)
<sourcercito> get your bugs while they're still hot ;)
<pedro_> or sourcercito and Iulian will squash them all
<sourcercito> :P
<james_w> we should change the heading for the number of bugs in 5-a-day to be "cool points"
<qense> helllo
<james_w> hi qense
<qense> oh, happy hug day everyone!
<pedro_> happy hug day to you too qense :-)
 * james_w hugs qense 
<Iulian> HHD, qense :)
<qense> thx :), you too
<sourcercito> howdy qense
<qense> wow, there are loads of bugs marked of the hug day list!
<gunashekar> hmm
<qense> sourcercito has been quite active ;)
<gunashekar> will the beta release be delayed
<gunashekar> just two people seem to be triaging
<qense> I'm triaging too :)
<qense> I'm jsut starting
<persia> gunashekar: Appearances can be deceiving :)
 * sourcercito on caffeine
<gunashekar> good qence
<gunashekar> i agree persia
<qense> and there are other types of bugs outside nwm
<gunashekar> yes quite a lot of them
<qense> :P
<Iulian> There are only few bugs left. Go and squash/hug/eat! :)
<qense> I just discovered Tweeter Tools went mad at my blog!
<qense> it posted 10 times what I've done yesterday
<pedro_> qense: are you on pulseofubuntu ?
<Artimus> Is there anything I would do with a bug that can "draw more attention to it"?  It's been as Status: New for almost a month.  The bug is easy to resolve (a package needs to be added as a dependency).  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/195880
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195880 in ubuntu-meta "ubuntu-standard doesn't depend on libpam-foreground" [Undecided,New]
<qense> Is network-manager an Ubuntu product?
<qense> or GNOME
<qense> or maybe freedesktop
<pedro_> upstream is GNOME
<qense> Arimus: you could ask here ;)
<qense> ok, thx pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<Artimus> qense: Fair enough
<qense> I'm looking at it in a few secs
<qense> going to look*
<qense> it's a dependency problem in my eyes
<qense> I think it can be confirmed and get the tag unmentdeps
<qense> unmetdeps*
<Artimus> I was playing with KSystemlog.  "Let's see what's in auth.log.  That's ugly"
<qense> Artimus: are you the triager or reporter?
<qense> where are the hugday-tools?
<Artimus> qense: Triager, assuming I don't need any particular status to do that.
<qense> ok
<Artimus> "Jared" would be me on that report
<qense> I think you can set the bug to triaged and give it the tag unmetdeps
<Artimus> I'm really not familiar enough with PAM to know which package it should depend on
<Artimus> Another user suggested libpam-runtime
<qense> the fact is that ubuntu-standard should install a package, if I've read the report good, but it doesn't
<Artimus> I really don't think ubuntu-standard is the right package...
<qense> maybe he means that foreground should depend on runtime
<qense> that is also an option
<qense> you could ask about that in #ubuntu-devel
<qense> thekorn: how do you mark a bug using hugday-tools? I forgot
<thekorn> qense, ./hugday close 12345 1234345
<qense> thanks
<thekorn> for the current hugday
<qense> I've got some kind of bug
<qense> when you run hugday init for the second time you get this:
<qense> A config file already exists in '%s'.
<qense> I think %s should be replaced with something
<thekorn> yes, changing it now
<thekorn> qense, fix pushed, thanks for pointing this out
<qense> ok
<qense> Does bug 202605 contain enough information? If not, what's needed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 202605 in network-manager-applet "Network Manager Applet Has Trouble With Static IP Address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202605
<qense> anyone?
<qense> anyway, I've got to go, bye
<alfred> hello
<alfred> all
<alfred> iwhat can i do to help in reference to this possible bug?
<alfred> Setting up mayavi (1.5-4) ...
<alfred> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mayavi.postinst: 40: /usr/bin/python2.4: not found
<alfred> dpkg: error processing mayavi (--configure):
<alfred>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<alfred> Errors were encountered while processing:
<alfred>  mayavi
<james_w> alfred: have you reported it against mayavi?
<alfred> its already reported
<alfred> i guess.. im kind of new
<alfred> :-)
<james_w> could a bugsquad member please set the importance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git-core/+bug/196846 to something high please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196846 in git-core "gitk requires wish8.5 but depends on tk8.4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<james_w> it's two binary packages where there programs won't start after installation, you have to edit the scripts to get them to work.
<erle-> another critical bug may be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/204333
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204333 in linux-meta "[Hardy] [amd64] booting fails" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> thanks
<Iulian> You're welcome.
<yuriy> happy hug day everyone!
<jjesse_> hello yuriy
<stpere> oh, hug day.. forgot about that :)
 * yuriy hugs jjesse_ 
<stpere> I will try to help
<Iulian> Happy hug day, yuriy! ;-)
<yuriy> jjesse_: could you add the lightgreen background when you edit the wiki?
<jjesse_> sure sorry about that
<jjesse_> do you want me to go back and edit it?
<yuriy> jjesse_: nah, no big deal
<mawx> Hi, I am rather new to triaging bugs so just to make sure...
<mawx> I had a look at #157993
<mawx> https://launchpad.net/bugs/157993
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157993 in network-manager "pppoe connection over NetworkManager 0.6 managed ethernet device doesn't work" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<qense> hello
<mawx> And the status says confirmed and below on a second line "Incomplete".
<mawx> I feel both should be confirmed since all data has been added and there even is a workaround.
<mawx> shall i just go ahead and change it?
<bdmurray> mawx: the top line is for the upstream bug and bottom line is for the Ubuntu bug. Is it possible for them to have different statuses.
<mawx> bdmurray: i don't see any reason why they should have. I think the necessary information is available it's quite obvious what  is causing the bug and it just needs to get fixed.
<bdmurray> It looks to me like Alexander Sack, the maintainer for network-manager asked a question (in comment 7) and was trying to find out whether or not a solution helped.
<mawx> bdmurray: weltall replied in the last comment.
<mawx> I think i'll set it to confirmed. Hope noone bites my head of if that was wrong.
<jp_> For some reason, I am not able to log into the Wiki. Could someone mark bug 196000 for me?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196000 in network-manager "failure modifying /etc/hosts on NM profile change" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196000
<bdmurray> mawx: putting a comment as to why you confirmed it might be helpful for others then
<mawx> bdmurray: i will. thanks.
<bdmurray> jp_: with what name?
<jp_> bdmurray: josephpiche
<bdmurray> jp_: done - thanks for helping out!
<jp_> bdmurray: sorry, but i think you misspelled it: josephpiche. thanks
<bdmurray> fixed
<yuriy> any ideas what package bug 148192 should be against? seems to apply to all wifi configuration tools
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148192 in knetworkmanager "Spaces in ESSID Cause Wireless to Not Connect" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148192
<qense> maybe network-manager?
<qense> The third block at the hugday page is completely green!
<qense> Just two to go at the second
<qense> And 8 at the first.
<yuriy> qense: and then the 4th and 5th block :D
<qense> I don't see a 4th and 5th block yet. ;)
<yuriy> qense: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080320/KDE knetworkmanager
<pedro_> yuriy: my wireless essid contains an space and i can connect to it without problems
<qense> aargh!
<pedro_> logs logs
<bdmurray> could it be related to wpa?
<yuriy> pedro_: does iwconfig list it correctly too?
<pedro_> without having logs it's difficult to know IMO
<pedro_> yes
<pedro_> time to eat, see you later
<josephpiche> is bug 197912 expected behavior? I followed the steps and got the same result.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197912 in network-manager "Network Manager adds domain name where it shouldn't" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197912
<qense> but is it expected that the internet runs very slow?
<bdmurray> I don't think that is network-manager but rather the gnome-system-tools network configuration
<qense> so the user uses wrong settings
<qense> is this an incomplete or invalid bug?
<bdmurray> I think the package is wrong
<qense> maybe I confirmed the bug too fast
<qense> it's hard to decide about such bugs if they've got enough information since the reporter thinks he knows what's wrong and says it's an error, but maybe it is just expected behaviour
<bdmurray> I don't have nm-applet up in front of me but I don't think you can set hosts in it
<qense> he uses the gnome-system-tools to change the settings
<qense> I think network-admin
<bdmurray> If that's the case the right package would be gnome-system-tools then
<greg-g> non-hugday-specific bug question:  bug 84931 is complaint about the unavailability of 16x16 icon sizes.  bug 149047 is requesting scalable icons for the same theme.  Since the later would effectively fix the prior, should the prior be marked a duplicate of the latter?  (sorry for that last phrase, it was just fun to type)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84931 in human-icon-theme "Various icons don't have a 16x16 icon size" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84931
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149047 in human-icon-theme "Various icons don't have 48x48 nor scalable version" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149047
<qense> I get the same thing he has(at least the thing becomes computername.domainname
<qense> internet isn't very slow though
 * greg-g can wait for advice, no rush
<qense> I think I'll mark it invalid for network-manager at least
<qense> but is it a bug?
<qense> I mean, isn't it normal
<qense> maybe the slow internet has a different cause
<qense> I did find a bug though
<bdmurray> qense: you can change the package name instead for marking the network-manager task invalid
<qense> when you remove the hostname again 127.0.0.1 still redirects to computername.hostname
<qense> at least the bug is incomplete
<afiestas> A fresh installation of kubuntu alpha6: knetworkmanager can't connect to my hidden wpa2 essid (with dhcp)
<bdmurray> greg-g: I'd keep the bug that Kenneth Wimer has commented on.
<qense> shouldn't bug 204200 be files against moonlight?
<ubotu> Bug 204200 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/204200 is private
<greg-g> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<bdmurray> greg-g: he seems to mention not have all of the vector data in one of the comments too
<qense> does apport replaces all usernames with 'username' by itself?
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, it is mentioned.  i guess they are separate issues anyways.  the 16x16 icon set problem could be fixed before the "scalable for all" problem since the scalable will take much more work
<bdmurray> greg-g: that's true.  maybe adding a comment in the scalable referencing the 16x16 bug, so if the scalable one is resolved somebody would close the 16x16 one?
<greg-g> sounds like a good idea
<greg-g> bdmurray: thanks to me answer 'yes' to the question if i was still around, I ended up giving a little mini-howto in bug triaging that night :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: I hope that was okay.
<greg-g> bdmurray: yes, of course, I would have said so if it wasn't.
<greg-g> I was only able to give the person about 20 minutes since I had other things to do at that time, but it was fine.
 * greg-g is away
<bdmurray> It looked like you two covered some good stuff in that time though.
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah, we got through much of the basics.  i unfortunately just wasn't the most comfortable triaging those bugs, just because I hadn't done it before.  but, in the end, all was good.
<bdmurray> greg-g: are there particular bugs you feel comfortable triaging?  I thought maybe we should make a bugsquad page of triager specialities.
<greg-g> ahh, good idea.
<greg-g> hmmm
<greg-g> desktop applications in general really
<greg-g> because i don't mind doing some of the upstream leg work (most times)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure the best way to organize a page like that though
<greg-g> || name || list of packages/areas of specialty || LP account link || ?
<bdmurray> So by name rather than by package?  I think that makes sense.
<greg-g> yeah, otherwise there would be too much overlap/ambiguity
<bdmurray> right, I was thinking for a minute having includes from the debugging pages (after adding a triager name section) would be neat but what you've suggested sounds good
<bdmurray> plus with irc nicks
<greg-g> bdmurray: yes, in fact, irc nick in place of "name" probably, since some don't share their real name.
<bdmurray> greg-g: Sounds good. Would you mind starting it?
<greg-g> bdmurray: sure, it won't be until later tonight
<jjesse> hows the hug day going
<bdmurray> jjesse: pretty well, almost 0 new network-manager bugs
<jjesse> bdmurray: that's awesome, i've done some for knetworkmanger as well
<bdmurray> hmmm, still 7 new networkmanager bugs
<bdmurray> -1
 * calc is down to 181 msgs in bugmail
<calc> only 10 days worth of bugmail is 500+ messages for me ;-)
<calc> luckily i can delete anything that came from me, which helped a lot
<secretlondon> you can get that in a day if you are subscribed to a bug with lots of dupes -\like the kernel sound one..
<calc> secretlondon: fun
<secretlondon> and they'll be the same comment "confirming in hardy" or something, as though we needed it
<bdmurray> I was somebody put this bug no longer requires confirmation in the description once and that makes a lot of sense to me
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-21
<secretlondon> I have done that as a comment but it didn't seem to work
<secretlondon> description may be better
<bdmurray> description is right there in front and the first thing you see
<bdmurray> a comment can get buried by more comments
 * secretlondon nods
<secretlondon> yep
<pwnguin>  42.5% (258.6)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts
<pwnguin> =(
<pwnguin> thats a lot of wakeups
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<qense> hello
<kagou> seb128, hi
<kagou> seb128, i'v re-open Bug #14774
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14774 in gnome-system-tools "[shares-admin] Shared folders requires a login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14774
<seb128> hey kagou
<kagou> 2.21.3-0ubuntu1 seem's to have "- Shares: Handle SMB passwords.
<kagou> " but last g-s-t don't handle SMB passord
<seb128> kagou: I hate gst, we should just delete the thing
<kagou> lose of a patch ?!
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> and I honestly don't care, I don't read the bugs for this buggy thing
<seb128> we should just replace it with nautilus-share
<seb128> gst is buggy, written in perl, not maintained upstream nor in debian nor in ubuntu
<kagou> wouah, euh may be we have to disable share-admin ?
<seb128> why?
<kagou> and add nautilus-share by default
<seb128> you think people will complain less?
<seb128> that was the plan but that's a bit late for hardy now
<kagou> again share-admin is unusable as it
<kagou> so why not simply disable it
<seb128> so don't use it
<kagou> don't show it
<seb128> you think people will complain less?
<seb128> would be nice if some user tried to solve the issue
<seb128> rather than having everybody complaining about it not working as they expect
<kagou> google soc ?
<seb128> not likely to be done before hardy
<pwnguin> what soc?
<pwnguin> not ubuntu's
<qense> hello
<greg-g> bdmurray: sorry I didn't get back to you last night, something came up when I got home.
<Iulian> Hey
<bddebian> Boo
 * Iulian b00s loudly
<qense> Does Microsoft has a public bug tracker? I think bug 154490 is a bug in Vista, instead of grub
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154490 in grub "Vista crashes Linux filesystem when hibernating" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154490
<bddebian> Iulian: :-)
<bddebian> Vista is one big bug
<qense> I know
<qense> but this bug screws us up, not just vista
<persia> There's the MS knowledgebase, but it only tracks bugs with fixes available.  I'm not sure it's properly supported by LP, but if there is a KB article, you could add a link.
<qense> where can you find that?
<qense> We could send Microsoft a mail to let them know about this bug
<qense> But I don't expect much of that, since their bootloader also doesn't support other OSes
<persia> http://support.microsoft.com/ (although the interface leaves lots to be desired, and the "support" is limited)
<qense> I'll see what I can do
<qense> wow
<qense> you have to pay for support if I read the description well
<qense> I'm not going to pay to give them information about a possible bug
<qense> or they require a license
 * persia hasn't used MS KB in several years, but remembers there being some search URL that allowed one to view KB articles without paying (although perhaps not submit a new issue)
<persia> Maybe you could work with the bug submitter to pass upstream?  They likely have a license.
<qense> that will start their 90 days of free support period
<qense> after that they have to pay
<persia> Ah.  That's not ideal then.  Oh well.  Some upstreams are too troublesome to bother helping :(
<qense> I think it's ridiculous that you should pay in order to give them information about a possible bug
<qense> I'll try the feedback option
<qense> why can't they make a clear site?
<qense> I've found one KB article containing the word grub!
<qense> but it's a possible problem you can have when you use 'A third party boot loader'
<qense> which is strongly not-recommended by MS
<qense> and I think, not supported too
<qense> argh, I hate MS
<qense> MS also requires their own bootloader in order to hibernate vista
<qense> isn't bug 204652 expected behaviour?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204652 in gtk+2.0 "gtk_key_theme Emacs mode shade most Gnome Accelerators" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204652
<persia> qense: I'd say "Yes".  Emacs uses very different keystrokes.  On the other hand, it may be that either gtk_key_theme Emacs is incomplete or that the user needs to learn the keybinding to access the menus.  The bug may be valid, and poorly entitled.
<qense> ok, thx
<steph_> I would like to report a *bug* for the first time. I thought I have to use launchpad, but I gives me this message: "UbuntuStudio Artwork does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker". Where do I have to report the bug?
<james_w> steph_: hi. What is the bug you would like to report?
<steph_> There is something wrong with the text box for password/username in ubuntustudio-gdm-package 0.24. When you translate gdm, the textbox is on top of the label.
<steph_> *the artwork with jar/paintbrushes
<steph_> it needs to be move 3-4 caracters to the right.
<james_w> I think you need to report it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-look/+filebug
<steph_> I fixed the bug
<james_w> great!
<steph_> thanks
<james_w> can you tell me where you tried to report it before?
<james_w> it would be interesting to know what led you there instead.
<james_w> was it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-artwork/+filebug ?
<james_w> that would seem to be an outdated page.
<steph_> yes
<james_w> steph_: ok, thanks.
<steph_> Do I have to include my changes in the description, or it's another step?
<steph_> *steph_ never did that before
<james_w> steph_: yes, you can include everything in the description if you like.
<steph_> so I open a bug, give its description, add my fixes, and notify for a "bug fixed"?
<james_w> steph_: if you leave it as New then someone can find your fixes and apply them.
<steph_> ok.thanks
<james_w> It needs to get in to the official package before it can be regarded as fixed.
<steph_> james_w: cooool. It's a pretty good feeling to have an influence (as small as it can be)!
<steph_> it makes my day :)
<james_w> steph_: it's great isn't it :)
<james_w> steph_: thanks for taking the time to make Ubuntu better.
<greg-g> quiet day
<Bruno1> i have a question. After i upload a .debdiff to a bug report, do i change its status?
<yuriy> Bruno1: you could keep it "Triaged" or change to "In Progress". make sure to check off that the attachment is a patch
<Bruno1> yuriy: ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-22
<rhineheart_m> Can anybody here tell me if this bug has been alreadu fixed and added to the repo? Bug #156748
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156748 in iperf "Thread library bug for kernel >= 2.6.21" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156748
<blueyed> rhineheart_m: no, it's not. I've just filed a sync request and will leave a comment in the bug, linking to it.
<rhineheart_m> thanks..so what bw monitoring you could advise ?
<blueyed> rhineheart_m: dunno. I would use the source package from Debian and build it from source.. but I've not used iperf myself yet..
<Iulian> G'morning.
<qense> hello
<Iulian> Hey qense
<Festor> I am in the beta of Hardy now, but...
<Festor> Does anyone know why the command update-mozilla-firefox-chrome is not available in beta 4 of firefox 3?
<Festor> I am trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/204719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204719 in firefox "Firefox 3 language packs missing" [Undecided,In progress]
<charmgene> (on ubuntu hardy beta) i see this :"update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-12-generic" when installing basket. i wonder whether this have anying to do with its failure to boot this morning after installing basket last night. i am now on a reinstalled system. the error messages on screen when failed to boot is something like:/init: /bin/sleep:not found......i am afraid to turn of my computer now! anyone can help?
<Festor> Is there anyone ...?
<qense> Festor: you could ask in #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> qense: he did.. and -motu
<qense> oh
<qense> thekorn: what does the new function Manage Teams of the 5-a-day applet do?
<thekorn> qense, hi, as you can see here: http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/   dholbach added a team summary to the stats
<qense> ah, so you can select for which teams your bugs should count?
<thekorn> with this dialog you can choose the team you want to participate for this stats
<thekorn> correct
<qense> just one or more?
<qense> and just LoCo teams or more
<thekorn> it is limited to Loco-teams
<qense> ok
<thekorn> you can choose as much as you like
<qense> because all teams I'm a member of show up
<thekorn> unfortutatly there is no way in LP to find out in wich loco-teams a user is
<qense> ok
<thekorn> when the stats are crteated there is a script to filter all non-loco-teams out
<qense> ok, thx for the information
<thekorn> you are most welcome
<qense> What's the purpose of the Ubuntu Desktop Bugs team?
<jpatrick> recieve mails from Ubuntu Desktop team packages?
<qense> ah, ok, thx
<hggdh> qense: deal with bugs associated with the desktop
<qense> ok
<hggdh> qense: for example, we do not deal with kernel issues, but we deal with Evolution
<qense> woot! https://edge.launchpad.net/hal lists me as 4th top contributor :P
<qense> I don't do that much for HAL ;)
<qense> Whose fault is bug 205161? Ubuntu or GNOME? I know alacarta is maintained by GNOME, but doesn't Ubuntu decides what to put in the System menu?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205161 in gnome-applets "Control center is shown twice when editing menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205161
<dsas> qense: The .desktop files decide what menus a program appears in, they come from GNOME I think. Ubuntu sometimes patch them though
<qense> ok, I'll forward it upstream
<qense> I think it's caused by a script that checks if gnome-control-panel is present in alacarte
<qense> thx
<dsas> ok, if the bug is in alacarte then the bug should be reassigned to that source package then.
<seb128> qense: that's a duplicate
<qense> ok
<qense> what's the other bug?
<seb128> bug #63415
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63415 in gnome-menus "Double Gnome control center" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63415
<qense> thanks
<seb128> you are welcome
<qense> is bug 205079 medium or high?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205079 in update-manager "kubuntu Hardy Heron could not install libc6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205079
<qense> should it be*
<qense> I think medium, since it's an update
<qense> but it does affect a lot of people I suppose
<ScottK2> I'd call it a high.
<qense> ok
<qense> hello
<BostonPen1> Hi qense
<BostonPen1> I'm doing my first batch of 5-a-day and I'm looking at bug 192885. It's a known issue but has been resolved in later builds of Firefox 3. What status should I set for the bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192885 in firefox-3.0 "firefox keeps crushing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192885
<BostonPen1> I'm guessing the proper status is Fix Committed since the fix is in nightly builds and will be in Fx3b5 when it comes out. Am I right?
<qense> where is the fix?
<qense> YOu could at least add https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402204 as upstream bug
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 402204 in General "Crash on http://www.howtoforge.com/ [Xerror calls exit on 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)']" [Critical,New]
<BostonPen1> I'm not sure where it is. I just get nightly updates every morning and couldn't get a crash on the site specified in the bug
<qense> I too can't get a crash at amd64
<qense> but the bug report at moz is against 1.8
<BostonPen1> Actually qense it has already been added on the bug by topdog
<qense> if I've read it we;l
<qense> but it has been deleted by alexander sack
<qense> he marked the complete bug as invalid
<BostonPen1> Hmmm. The Bugzilla bug says it has a NEW status wit a severity of Critical
<qense> and DUPEMe
<qense> maybe someone with a moz bugzilla account should give the url of the LP bug and ask what the status is
<BostonPen1> The bug against Mozilla Firefox has been marked Invalid, but the bug against firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) is new, which is why it came up in my search for bugs to triage
<qense> and that is weird
<qense> but is the bug in 3.0?
<qense> did anyone confirm it for that
<qense> or just 2.0
<BostonPen1> I have a Bugzilla account. I'll ask over there
<qense> ok
<BostonPen1> I've got a WFM in 3.0 although it's with a nightly build, not what's in the repo
<qense> ok
<BostonPen1> Should I confirm the LP bug or what? I'm new to triaging
<qense> I think bug 205149 is invalid, since it's probably caused by a new update, just uploaded when he switched DE. Does anyone disagree?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205149 in update-manager "update manager and aptitude not in sync" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205149
<qense> wait
<qense> aptitue isn't adept
<qense> I've got to go anyway
<BostonPen1> I'm looking at bug 204641 and it's definitely not duplicated, but it's something for the WishList. What status should I set it to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204641 in tomboy "Give Tomboy mindmapping capabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204641
<BostonPen1> Any advice on bug #204641? It's not a duplicate and I think it's a great candidate for the Wishblist. I'm trying to confirm what it's status should be after triaging the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204641 in tomboy "Give Tomboy mindmapping capabilities" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204641
<BostonPen1> Nevermind on the bug I'm asking about. It was my 5th bug for the day but I need to close out this task so I left it unconfirmed and moved to another bug I can confirm
<greg-g> BostonPen1: you can set it to confirmed/wishlist
<greg-g> and ideally forward it upstream (after looking for duplicates in the upstream bug tracker) and link the upstream report with the LP one
<BostonPen1> Oh, ok. I didn't see I could set it for the Wishlist once I confirm it.
<BostonPen1> Forward it upstream? Not sure what you mean by that
<greg-g> oh, you probably can't, I will set it for you
<BostonPen1> No problem. I moved to a different bug for my 5th for the day. But now I'm getting connection/permission errors when submitting my 5 bugs to 5-a-day
<BostonPen1> I think I found my problem in submitting my 5-a-day. My LP name is DJ_Peng, but add-5-a-day is trying to use LP account dj_peng. Does anyone know what I need to do to fix this?
<greg-g> echo DJ_Peng > .5-a-day
<greg-g> wait, first, cat .5-a-day and tell me what it seays
<greg-g> says
<BostonPen1> I had actually changed my LP ID to lowercase "dj_peng", which is still resulting in No such Launchpad account: dj_peng
<james_w> BostonPen1:  https://launchpad.net/~dj_peng leads nowhere.
<BostonPen1> Ok, I think I know what I nee dto do. Let me try something
<james_w> BostonPen1: if you go to launchpad and click on your name in the top right what page do you end up at?
<BostonPen1> It gets me to https://launchpad.net/~bostonpeng so I added bostonpeng to .5-a-day and I'm trying to report my bugs now
<BostonPen1> Yea! It worked!
<BostonPen1> Thanks for the help. Now I'm afraid I need to run because I should have hit the grocery store at least a hour ago but I wanted to finish my first day's bugs
<urc_jim> howdy all
<urc_jim> ne1 else new here?
<Tuv0k> not much small talk here
<urc_jim> ok...thx; just joined the launchpad team and was wondering where else to start....I'm here
<dsas> urc_jim: find a package you're interested in on launchpad and go through it's bug lists :)
<dsas> or look via one of the premade lists..
<urc_jim> ok...after I find one?
<dsas> well go through it's bugs one by one (probably starting at bugs which say 'new') and triage them
<dsas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage for how to do that
<urc_jim> wonderful...thxs dsas
<dsas> urc_jim: no problemo. Just ask the room if you have any specific questions.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-03-23
<epi-> hi. what's the right way to report printing bug in 8.04 beta?
<epi-> there's no sensible info in /var/log/cups/error_log
<druke> ok I'm new to the bug team, does something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/205378 , go straight to wishlist?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205378 in transmission "Transmission should have a tooltip over the notification icon showing global Up/Down-Speed" [Undecided,New]
<Nattgew> yeah, I think so...
<persia> Definitely.
<druke> I'm unsure of how to file it as such then
<persia> druke: According to the upstream bug, it's fixed in r4704.  I'd set it "Triaged" and "Wishlist".
 * greg-g nods
<persia> Err.  Nevermind.  It needs a new upstream bug: that bug was to have a different tooltip.
<persia> So, set "Confirmed" (as long as you don't see the data), "Wishlist", and update the upstream tracker to point to the correct enhancement request (possibly a new one)
<greg-g> the one linked in LP is a dupe of one that works though: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/ticket/616
<druke> Where in the wiki is the documentation on howto do all that in launchpad (there are like a million wiki pages on this topic)
<greg-g> (last comment in the upstream bug report)
 * persia looks at the r4704 changes harder
<persia> greg-g: Thanks.
<persia> druke: Yep.  "Triaged" or "Fix Released" (depending on whether r4704 is in the repos), and "Wishlist".
<greg-g> np
<druke> ah I see I'm jsut not allowed to set importance
<greg-g> appears it will be in 1.10, so not in the repos yet
<persia> druke: Click on one of the little arrows next to "New", and you can get it.
<greg-g> druke: correct, one of us will do it for you
<druke> I confirmed it
<persia> druke: Ah.  I'll set it for you now then.
<greg-g> you are always welcome to come in here and ask somoene to set importances for you
<persia> druke: Could you also update the upstream bug tracker to point at #616?
<greg-g> just fyi
<druke> thanks greg-g , and persia ; It'llt ake me a second to figure that out but I'll do it
<druke> do I just change the 'assigned to' from transmission trac #381 to the url of the new one
<persia> druke: If you click the expansion icon for the upstream task, you'll be given the option of entering a URL for the correct upstream bug.
<druke> persia, Ok I think I did it correct :D
<persia> druke: Works for me.  Thanks.  Time for the next bug :)
<druke> indeed
<druke> bug #205406 should liely be made a wishlist, its requesting weather applet's details page to be a gtk normal, instead of a gtk dialog.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205406 in gnome-applets "Weather applet won't minimize on window list click" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205406
<druke> likely*
<persia> druke: adjusted
<druke> bug #205405 and bug #199287 allude to the same thing but a newer (just filed) bug #205418 better adresses the whole issue, should I file the first two as dupes of the new one (even though they are older)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205405 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu Live CD Beta v8.04 - "Connection preferences" reports a missing shared library" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205405
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199287 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "File Associations Settings Module Broken Under KDE4 (Hardy)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205418 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "many libraries and programs in KDE4 missing - should include the metapackage "kde4" as dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205418
<persia> druke: The liveCD is a somewhat special case.  Rather than using the desktop metapackage, there is typically a separate seed for what gets shipped on the CD.  Given the lack of direct response from a Kubuntu person here, you might check to see if anyone on #kubuntu-devel is aware of the issue, and how they would find it most helpful to have the bugs triaged.
<persia> Also, if you use the special text "bug #205405" in a bug comment, launchpad will convert it to a hyperlink to the referenced bug report (this works for any bug number, not just 205405).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205405 in kubuntu-meta "Kubuntu Live CD Beta v8.04 - "Connection preferences" reports a missing shared library (dup-of: 205418)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205405
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205418 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "many libraries and programs in KDE4 missing - should include the metapackage "kde4" as dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205418
<druke> id on't suppose one can edit comments eh?
<druke> i don't*
<persia> Nope.
<persia> Next time though :)
<Iulian> G'morning
<Shubo> can someone validate my work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/205221? i'm new to triaging and i really want some feedback about it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205221 in ubuntu "power off after hibernate does not work" [Undecided,New]
<Knightlust> bug #205071
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205071 in ubuntu "[Hardy] unable to connect using wireless after update of 21/03" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205071
<Shubo> i worked on bug #205071 too
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205071 in ubuntu "[Hardy] unable to connect using wireless after update of 21/03" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205071
<afflux> morning :)
<Iulian> Hey afflux
 * afflux hits the 5-a-day stats page
<afflux> it didn't count my last 40 bugs :(
<gggggig> hi
<gggggig> iuuu uu?
<jeromeg> hello
<gggggig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-actions/+bug/186141
<gggggig> Is possible to fix this bug? Is just a folder to rename..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186141 in nautilus-actions "missing nautilus-actions menu entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<jeromeg> gggggig: well it has to be fixed upstream
<jeromeg> this is not an ubuntu problem
<afflux> jeromeg: it seems like it is.
<afflux> debian/rules says "DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --with-nautilus-extdir=/usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-1.0/", this should propably be "-2.0"
<gggggig> currently nautlius-action in hardy is simply trash..
<gggggig> it does anything
<afflux> gggggig: yes, we got it. Thanks for helping.
<jeromeg> afflux: mmm, i thought it was a gvfs problem i'll give it a shot
<afflux> jeromeg: looking at the bug reported it is installed at the wrong place
<jeromeg> afflux: ok, i'll try to build a new package with your fix
<afflux> jeromeg: are you a motu?
<jeromeg> gggggig: could you test it if I provide you a package ?
<gggggig> it just a problem with names.. extensions-2.0/ instead of 1.0
<gggggig> jeromeg: yes
<jeromeg> afflux: no but i can still build a package with my ppa :)
<afflux> jeromeg: I can do so too.
<jeromeg> gggggig: what arch are you running ?
<jeromeg> afflux: ok, go for it if you want, no problem :)
<gggggig> jeromeg: hardy x86
<afflux> jeromeg: thanks :)
<jeromeg> o problem :)
<jeromeg> afflux: thank you for your help
<gggggig> jeromeg: I'm already using nautilus-action with that folder renamed
<jeromeg> gggggig: and it still does nothing ?
<gggggig> jeromeg: no it works perfectly
<jeromeg> gggggig: oh great then, it should be an easy fix
<gggggig> jeromeg: it's just for the other users
<afflux> gggggig: yes, we're working on it. thanks for your work.
<jeromeg> gggggig: of course, such a workaround is really bad
<afflux> uploaded to https://edge.launchpad.net/~afflux/+archive, waiting for the buildds. Going to lunch now, cya later
<gggggig> jeromeg: the original authour doesn't maintein nact anymore
<jeromeg> afflux: see you
<jeromeg> gggggig: yep, but in that case it's a packaging problem
<jeromeg> something has not been updated with the new version
<gggggig> jeromeg: but He is looking for a new mainteiner, for now this fix is enought
<gggggig> jeromeg: is possible to have a fixed version of nact before Hardy release?
<jeromeg> gggggig: if it's only this little problem of packaging, i think it will be accepted into hardy
<gggggig> jeromeg: yes
<gggggig> afflux: thanks for committing the fix
<afflux> gggggig: the fix for your problem will be available in hardy soon.
<gggggig> afflux: I've tried the deb from your rep and it works
<afflux> gggggig: perfect, thank you. The fix will be reviewed from the motus and eventually uploaded into hardy.
<catterly> hello everyone, what can I do to push this bug up the priority queue, as it seems pretty critical to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/193617
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193617 in gnome-power-manager "Hardy rhythmbox stops screen from blanking on laptop lid close" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<catterly> I am on BugSquad so I was able to confirm it but as I just applied to BugControl I can't do much more, I don't think.
<greg-g> catterly: I'll set the importance for you
<greg-g> I'm unsure whether it should be a g-p-m or rhythmbox bug though
<greg-g> I'm actually leaning towards rhythmbox
<persia> I'd be careful about trying to fix that bug.  From what I understand, when the screen blanks, it starts the sleep timer, which can be annoying for someone listening to music with a lid closed.  From what I understand, the power systems don't identify audio tracking well enough to be sane yet.
<catterly> greg-g: yeah, I don't understand if rhythmbox is rejecting the request, or g-p-m has some list of things to auto reject
<greg-g> persia: ahh yes, good point
<catterly> persia: well the more important issue is the second part which the op mentions and I commented on, how you can't shut down the computer
<catterly> which is incredibly important
<catterly> maybe it should be split into two bugs, one for screen blanking and one for shutdown/restart requests via a power button etc?
<greg-g> yeah, the only reason I set it to High was because this could theoretically effect all laptop users
<catterly> yeah High is what I would have gone for
<persia> catterly: Hmmm...  I'm not sure which use case (turning off without closing rhythmbox or listening to music with the lid closed) should win in this case.
<catterly> persia: you could still listen to music with the lid closed, if you have the lid close option set to none. if you don't, then it is doing what you asked
<catterly> persia: on the other hand, it is really annoying to shut down/restart/hibernate/suspend/logoff
<greg-g> persia: could you comment on that bug with your concerns?  Just "for the record" so someone doesn't overlook that possibility.
<persia> catterly: Good point.  My ideal behaviour isn't possible (allowing screen blank but not sleep with audio output), so either seems a reasonable alternative.
<persia> greg-g: catterly has just convinced me that it's not ideal to block it.  I'll pursue my use case with a future interaction.  It shouldn't be rythmbox-specific anyway.
<greg-g> persia: ok
<catterly> persia: so are you using if I have my lid close option set to "blank screen" and also set to never sleep on inactivity, this sleep timer still occurs
<catterly> persia: I am just confused because I listen to music with the lid closed all the time without issue
<persia> catterly: I think you're right.  I may be confused by something else.
<catterly> but maybe you are thinking some people have it set to sleep after a period of inactivity, and a lid close would trigger that start of inactivity, but you wouldn't want music playing to count as inactivity?
<catterly> I guess I can see validity there though how to manage that, I have no idea other than through some additional option or exceptions made available to the user
<persia> catterly: That's what I want, but it appears the hack to make that work with rythmbox breaks other things too badly.  Better to wait until the audio system can communicate with the power system, so it also works for other music players.
<catterly> by the way has anyone noticed tab completion in apt-get/aptitude for install/remove appears not to work? I couldn't find a bug anywhere so I am wondering if it is just me
<persia> catterly: I think bash-completion is disabled by default.  Are you sure it's turned on for your user?
<greg-g> I've seen a bug talking about that recently....
<catterly> persia: well I can tab-complete normal commands
<catterly> and filenames, etc
<catterly> I don't know if that is something different?
<persia> That would be the internal completion from bash itself, rather than the hinting.
<persia> catterly: Check your /etc/bashrc and ~/.bashrc.  If neither of them has the strong ". /etc/bash_completion" or "source /etc/bash_completion", read /usr/share/doc/bash_completion/README.gz
<catterly> so did something change from Gutsy->Hardy in regards to this?
<persia> I think so.  I believe there was some juggling to get all the completion code in the same place, which might affect a standard install.
<catterly> persia: oh okay, do you know if it is a bug or a feature? as in should I have to specifically do something to get it to work, was that the decision, or is something just wrong
<persia> I think it is considered a feature.  I'll see if I can find a reference.
<persia> The only thing I'm finding is the thread starting https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-October/001939.html, but there may have been a policy decision in Debian
<druke> anyone able to confirm Bug #205599 , or bug #205568. I think they're the same bug but it doesn't happen on my system
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205599 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox crashes on Xbox.com's Friends List" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205599
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205568 in firefox "firefox 3 beta crashes accessing web page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205568
<charle2> druke: the second one loads just fine for me
<druke> right'o then I imagine they're related ( or at least identical)
<charle2> druke: the first one gives an "live.xbox.com:443 uses an invalid security certificate" alert
<charle2> but otherwise seems fine
<druke> ah I see, well then perhaps your in the same boat as myself where they both 'work'
<druke> gonna see if I get a different reaction in 32 bit.
<charle2> I am on 32bit, fyi
<druke> ah hrmm
<sroecker> which program sets permissions for /dev/bus/usb ?
<james_w> sroecker: udev probably, what problems are you seeing?
<sroecker> james_w, I can't access my usb camera anymore
<sroecker> #189506
<Tuv0k> bug #189506
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189506 in gphoto2 "Normal user can't access USB camera Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189506
<sroecker> all usb devices are in the root group instead of plugdev
<sroecker> thx, Tuv0k
<Tuv0k> ;)
<charle2> greg-g: I see you marked bug #205610 a dup, but is it also a dup of the bug we were previously discussing bug #193617? it seems to me that they are all the same
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205610 in rhythmbox "Rhythmbox prevents sleep (dup-of: 78038)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205610
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78038 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox interferes with suspend" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193617 in gnome-power-manager "Hardy rhythmbox stops screen from blanking on laptop lid close" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193617
<greg-g> yeah, they are similar (78038 and 193617) but I'm not certain if they are the same
<greg-g> charle2: I am just uncertain, I am of course open to discussion about it, in fact, if others would give their opinion that would be great.  Unfrotunately, right now I must try to ignore the bugs for the day and get some other work done.
<charle2> greg-g: I don't know if the cause is the same, but in the bug I referenced the person also mentions the issue of not being able to shutdown, etc, so that is why I suggested it
<charle2> either way would you mind, if you agree, bumping the importance of bug #78038 to High as with the other bug, which is the real issue I was referring to
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78038 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox interferes with suspend" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78038
<charle2> I commented on that as well explaining my logic
<charle2> if they are going to be separate bugs perhaps the other should be Medium and this should be High, or merged as one High
<catterly> hmm, they both have the exact same pop up error message, "Request to do policy action-- Music Player has stopped the policy action from taking place: Playing." that seems to indicate to me they are the same issue. I will look into this some more later
<greg-g> catterly: yeah, that makes sense.  The only confusing bit now is that in a comment from february of 2007 a developer of g-p-m said the issue was fixed in their dev. version (ie: should be fixed in the next release after Feb. 2007).
<greg-g> a comment from the upstream bug report linked to from 78038
<catterly> yeah I am making a somewhat long-winded comment in #193617
<catterly> greg-g: okay I just left it, would you let me know if you agree with it when you have a minute
<greg-g> catterly: I agree (yeah, I'm bad at ignoring bug issues ;) )
<catterly> greg-g: haha, well thanks, now get back to work!
<greg-g> catterly: :)
<JohnPhy1> I could use some help debugging a program/system crash caused in inkscape.  I can reliably reproduce the crash, but would like to know what information is needed (and what steps to take) to inform the devs.
<james_w> JohnPhy1: if you can get a backtrace it would help a lot.
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<JohnPhy1> I followed the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace , but unfortunately I was dumb and didn't install the debugging-symbols for inkscape, and now my systems seems to have completely hung up (I can't find a way to exit gdb)
<JohnPhy1> should i just kill the gdb process, install the debugging symbols, and try again?
<james_w> sounds good to me
<greg-g> JohnPhy1: if you can't get that working, look in the /var/crash directory and see if there is a .crash file with the name of inkscape in it
<james_w> CTRL-D should exit gdb
<JohnPhy1> I just killed it
<JohnPhy1> I couldn't click on the terminal that had gdb running
<JohnPhy1> it's a crazy crash
<JohnPhy1> is there an apt-key for the debugging symbol reps?
<persia> ddebs.ubuntu.com
<JohnPhy1> Maybe I asked the wrong question, apt throws an authentication warning when installing packages from ddebs.ubuntu.com, is there a gpg-key to install so the packages can be authenticated?
<persia> It used to be pitti's key, but I can't find the wiki page anymore (and the repo location changed since it was that key).
<JohnPhy1> ok, thanks
<JohnPhy1> so I installed the dbgsym packages for what I thought were the relevant programs, and ran the gdb, but I'm still going to have to kill the program manually
<JohnPhy1> should I file the bug against the launchpad tracker for the inkscape project, or for ubuntu hardy?
<JohnPhy1> both?
<catterly> JohnPhy1: I think it is typically done as both, but I am not positive, I would wait for someone else to chime in
<JohnPhy1> ok
<JohnPhy1> I'm not sure if anyone is familiar with this, but I seem to have encountered 2 bugs:  LaTeX equations will not render in inkscape (running latest hardy), though ps2edit seems to complete fine.  This seems related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/168977 .  If I happen to try using the 3d box tool after that, the entire program crashes, and I don't see any bugs related to that.  Using the 3d box tool without usi
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 168977 in inkscape "LaTeX formula effect not functional" [Medium,Incomplete]
<askand> Hi, I think #63352 should be given a higher priority
<afflux> bug 63352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63352 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Creative labs X-Fi sound card unsupported" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63352
<afflux> askand: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<askand> afflux: writing this from hardy daily build
<afflux> askand: so hardy doesn't work? are you using kernel 2.6.24-12?
<askand>  afflux: yes 2.6.24-12-generic
<JohnPhy1> Is anyone in here having issues iwth how fonts are rendered on an lcd in gnome terminal or qt apps?
<JohnPhy1> on hardy
<askand> afflux: aplay -l gives me "aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found..."
<afflux> askand: I'm not sure about the importancy, but the affected package is definetly wrong
<afflux> I'll fix this
<afflux> well, I will not fix the problem, but I'll change the bugreport ;)
<askand> afflux: thanks :) need any more info?
<afflux> askand: In case someone requests more information, please subscribe to this bug
<JohnPhy1> my fonts in gnome-terminal and qt apps (kile, kopete) don't seem to obey the subpixel hinting settings set in System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Fonts
<askand> afflux: will do
<afflux> askand: thanks
<afflux> askand: maybe you should attach lspci-vvnn.log which is generated with the following command: "sudo lspci -vvnn > lspci-vvnn.log", but I'm not good at kernel triaging :)
<askand> afflux: ok will do that
<afflux> askand: thank you
<askand> afflux: Hm i pushed something and somehow the old kernel came back in the report..
<catterly> JohnPhy1: you didn't /just/ change it did you? apps need a restart to be affected by that I believe
<afflux> askand: right, just closed the task
<askand> afflux: thanks :)
<askand> can someone assign bug 196021?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196021 in bash "include bash-completion by default in hardy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196021
<JohnPhy1> catterly:  they're not affected even after a reboot, and the bar (with the applications menu and clock and such) seems to reflect the changes immediately
<JohnPhy1> catterly:  I should add that other apps, such as gedit, pidgin, etc. reflect the changes nicely
<askand> Hm openoffice splashscreen shows 2.3 in hardy even if it is 2.4, is that a known bug?
<ScottK2> askand: I'm fairly sure it is.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-16
<bcurtiswx> dtchen: so far so good with your fixes
<vocx> It's funny, I don't even know what a "nomination" means in Lauchpad. There's too much in Launchpad, I don't even know how to use.
<david_> The line of links before the bug description includes "Nominate for release"
<david_> meaning "I think it needs to be fixed for <one or more releases>"
<david_> But, yeah - lots to deal with, not always clear how...
<Hobbsee> david_: is correct
<rww> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/343445 is a feature request and can be set as wishlist (HowToTriage told me to say that here; if there's somewhere else I should be mentioning this, let me know :/)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343445 in ubuntu "Graphical fstab editor" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> rww: set
<bcurtiswx> ok i cant read the openGPG in my e-mail... ive tried firegpg and moving it to evolution
<bcurtiswx> no success
<bcurtiswx> ick
<dtchen> bcurtiswx: RE: "your fixes" - do you mean from my ppa?
<bcurtiswx> yup
<YoBoY> good morning
<savvas> seb128: hi, do you think it's possible to fix bug 201224 with the suggestions I mentioned in my last comment?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201224 in epiphany-browser "epiphany has no menue entry in Hardy" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201224
<seb128> savvas: I don't understand your suggestion there, adding a daemon for what?
<savvas> seb128: no no :) I meant using the notification-daemon to pop up a notification that in order to show the menu item the user has to log out and log back in
<seb128> savvas: he doesn't?
<seb128> savvas: gnome-menus uses inotify to monitor desktop changes
<savvas> I just installed epiphany-browser and didn't see any notification
<savvas> let me try on a virtual machine
<seb128> there is no notifications
<savvas> ah ok :)
<seb128> do you want also to displays notifications when user click on an icon to say they clicked on the icon ? ;-)
<savvas> point taken :P
<seb128> the menu is just updated to list what has been installed
<savvas> but for a menu update a user can be and will be confused - that race between -data and binary is evil :)
<seb128> there is 2 things there
<seb128> one is that gnome-menus could watch for the binary to be available
<seb128> the other one is that the .desktop and the binary should be shipped in the same deb
<savvas> is there a gnome-menus bug/feature request for this upstream?
<savvas> if you happen to know that is :)
<seb128> there is one in launchpad dunno upstream but I guess so
<savvas> ok I'll try and search a bit, thanks!
<pedro_> hello jgoguen
<jgoguen> hey pedro_
<jgoguen> pedro_: do you have a few minutes to look at some bugs?
<pedro_> jgoguen: sure
<seb128> pedro_: hola
<pedro_> seb128: bonjour monsieur Bacher!
<seb128> pedro_: how are you?
<pedro_> seb128: good good, catching up with the bug email from the weekend, how about you?
<seb128> pedro_: good too, trying to catch up with the 2.26 tarballs ;-)
<seb128> and being puzzled by dvd playing which didn't work on friday and works today when I wanted to look at debugging libdvdread
<pedro_> right that's due to today
<pedro_> mm? that's strange
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> does it work for you?
<seb128> do you have any protected dvd to try?
<seb128> (ie one where you need libdvdcss)
<pedro_> there's some weird magic in gstreamer, sometimes i'm testing some files which doesn't seems to work well, like having fast play, bad streams, things like that and after a few hours they work fine
<pedro_> yeah i have a protected one (spiderman 3 i guess), let me find it
<pedro_> seb128: i'm getting a lot of *** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in /build/buildd/libdvdread-4.1.3/src/ifo_read.c:1601 *** and totem seems to be hanged, like waiting for the response from the library
<seb128> pedro_: ok good, I had that on friday
<seb128> pedro_: did you dist-upgrade today yet?
<pedro_> seb128: yes, did it like an hour ago
<seb128> pedro_: that was breaking the same way for me on friday and it's working today I'm puzzled on why
<seb128> hum, ok, murphy's law in action then
 * pedro_ trying with another dvd
<pedro_> seb128: got the exactly the same issue with another dvd disc
<seb128> ok thanks
<pedro_> no problem
<seb128> pedro_: I must be scaring bugs away now or something ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> seb128: you or your 127 slaves :-P
<seb128> lol
<seb128> pedro_: be carreful or I could take you to replace one of those ;-)
 * pedro_ runs away
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu!
<BUGabundo> foo
<bddebian> moo
<BUGabundo> meeeeee
<pedro_> good day MrKanister
<MrKanister> hey pedro_
<MrKanister> pedro_: Do you think the BugDay page is ready? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090319)
<pedro_> MrKanister: i was just looking at it. Looks fine to me, just added a bug with a patch to the list too
<pedro_> MrKanister: are you about to send the announcement?
<MrKanister> pedro_:I noticed your editing because wanted to edit something but it didn't worked :)
<MrKanister> pedro_: Yes, I will send the announcement in the evening
<pedro_> MrKanister: alright, thanks dude!
<MrKanister> pedro_: Sure!
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: 326!!!! nice work! 50 down only 300 to go! yay
<YoBoY> arg 300...
<BUGabundo> eheehehehehehe
<YoBoY> "This is where we hold them. This is were we fight! This is were they die!" :D
<joumetal> Could someone from bugsquad set bug 220142 back to triaged please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220142 in yelp "Yelp:ERROR:(yelp-document.c:275):yelp_document_cancel_page: assertion failed: (document != NULL && YELP_IS_DOCUMENT (document))" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220142
<pedro_> joumetal: can you reproduce it again?
<charlie-tca> done, joumetal
<joumetal> yes. last comment in  bug is true.
<pedro_> joumetal: may you comment on the upstream BTS as well? your latest comment there says the opposite
<joumetal> pedro_: yep. commented in bugzilla too.
<pedro_> joumetal: awesome, thanks
<Deenr> greetings
<Deenr> I've got an recent issue with SMB shares over my network.  Can someone help me troubleshoot
<Deenr> ??
<YoBoY> Deenr: hi, if you need support, ask on #ubuntu , if you need help to fill a bug you are in the right place :)
<Deenr> yeah, I've tried the main #ubuntu room
<Deenr> no such luck.  I've read about my issue.  Seems it's a bug
<mrooney> Deenr: have you found an existing bug? If so the best thing to do is subscribe to it and mark it as affecting you, and add any extra information if you have any in a comment
<Deenr> ach, ok
<leoquant> Deenr and you want add your comment to it? then we need a bug number.
<Deenr> alrighty
<mrooney> leoquant: we don't a bug number for someone to add their comments to it, what do you mean?
<leoquant> no it is better to know the exact bug, avoiding duplicates
<mrooney> what is the correct package for multimedia key issues?
<mrooney> pedro_: is there some policy I am not aware of, re bug 280710, that recommends closing bugs just because no upstream report is created?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280710 in compiz "expo key spreads over multiple monitors" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280710
<mrooney> that doesn't seem...right
<pedro_> mrooney: no there is not
<pedro_> mrooney: wishlist bugs should be send upstream though, i don't want to close that either, but if the reporter doesn't fill that upstream there's nothing we can do to make that happen
<mrooney> right, I don't think we should Invalidate it though just because of that :)
<mrooney> otherwise people in the future (like me) couldn't find it
<pedro_> mrooney: that's right, just want to encourage them to do it :-)
<mrooney> pedro_: I suppose I'll do it! But how do I know if it goes in Compiz or Compiz-Fusion?
<mrooney> that is confusing
<mrooney> ugh what is Xorg doing with an entire core of my CPU :[
<pedro_> mrooney: good question, i think it's just "Compiz" if it's the wrong component upstream can reassign it later
<pedro_> those compiz guys always fighting :-P
<mrooney> I will if Firefox stops making Xorg consume 100% CPU
<mrooney> it does it in both 3.0 and 3.1 (from the nightly PPA) with a clean profile :(
<mrooney> but only when looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bugs , hmm
<bdmurray> maybe its one of those crazy greasemonkey scripts ;-)
<mrooney> bdmurray: I thought about that but it happens on a fresh profile
<mrooney> let me try again just to make extra sure
<mrooney> bdmurray: well while you are here, is there a bug report for how update manager doesn't appear in the tray any more?
<mrooney> I didn't find one but, it wasn't easy to look without all my clock cycles :)
<mrooney> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/343813 is a would-be dupe
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343813 in update-notifier "no notification updates in jaunty" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> hey someone changed it! it used to be in rythmbox
<mrooney> ahh pedro_ beat me to it
<mrooney> do multimedia key bugs go against linux?
<bdmurray> mrooney: it really depends
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh okay, what about for bug 343782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343782 in ubuntu "mulimedia key act in wrong way" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343782
<bdmurray> mrooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<bdmurray> mrooney: there ins't enough information to tell anything about that bug report
<bdmurray> isn't
<mrooney> bdmurray: should I just link to that page asking them to attempt to troubleshoot and then get back to us, and mark as incomplete?
<bdmurray> mrooney: that sounds best
<mrooney> bdmurray: actually it sounds like he is saying that the keys work, but that they adjust the capture level and not the mater
<mrooney> *master
<mrooney> after a re-re-read
<jcastro> bdmurray: I want to do a test page for likewise-open/active directory testing like this one was done for X: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<jcastro> where shall I put it?
<mrooney> jcastro: hi! can I sneak in and ask if launchpad's upstream filer for Firefox should really be filing against "Core" and not "Firefox"?
<jcastro> mrooney: what do you mean?
<mrooney> jcastro: if there is a bug in firefox (ubuntu) and you say, hey this also affects upstream firefox, it will send you to mozilla's bugzilla and pre-populate a report
<mrooney> but the product it files against is Mozilla Core
<mrooney> instead of Firefox
<jcastro> oh, not the firefox product?
<mrooney> right
<jcastro> lame
<jcastro> let me check
<mrooney> yeah, it seems better to file against Firefox by default and let them move to Core if it happens to be a core issue
<mrooney> that is what #firefox suggested anyway
<jcastro> right
<mrooney> jcastro: I am not just randomly asking you right, you are related to launchpads upstream flow? :)
<jcastro> yep! this is my kind of thing!
<jcastro> mrooney: the bugs guy who fixes this kind of thing is at a sprint this week, mind if I CC you in on the email?
<mrooney> go for it!
<mrooney> by the way I was talking to you about ubuntu bugs automatically being filed upstream a few weeks ago, any progress on that?
<jcastro> yes it's going to need more discussion
<jcastro> there's currently no way to do it on a per-package basis
<jcastro> which is what we want to do
<mrooney> yeah that would be neat
<mrooney> right now my applications "help -> report a bug" just files upstream
<mrooney> so that sort of works
<mrooney> I have to manually open an Ubuntu task if appropriate, but that is fairly painless
<bcurtiswx> my openPGP key has an old e-mail address I don't use anymore.  can I edit the old key or should I just make a new one?
<jcastro> mrooney: I have it on my "to discuss" for this next UDS.
<jcastro> mrooney: but it was on that list last UDS too, it really depends on how much manpower we can get from the lp bugs folks to implement it.
<jcastro> mrooney: did you see my lp-upstream-tool though? That should help in the meantime
<mrooney> jcastro: cool. by the way, are the sponsoring results this week? :) I recall the page mentioned 3/16 in some way
<jcastro> I believe it's tomorrow
<mrooney> how potentially exciting!
<jcastro> mrooney: this only happens when you file a new bug right?
<mrooney> there are no problems when linking to an existing report, is that what you mean?
<jcastro> right
<mrooney> yes, only new reports
<jcastro> mrooney: can you see if there is a bug on this, and if not, open one?
<jcastro> then I will push it along to the right person
<mrooney> jcastro: sure, against launchpad?
<jcastro> I haven't filed a new bug in so long I didn't even know we did pre-filling out already
<jcastro> against malone.
<mrooney> ooooh
<mrooney> yeah it is so convenient but sadly wrong
<mrooney> and useful because many FF issues aren't going to get fixed in Ubuntu
<jcastro> well, the idea was to save people the time of copying and pasting so if we fix that part ...
<mrooney> but you know why upstream reports are useful already :)
<mrooney> your presentation at the last UDS was pretty cool, with that whole page of data
<jcastro> yes, we're collectively doing much better now
<jcastro> there's alot more green in the report than there used to be
<mrooney> jcastro: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/343893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343893 in malone "Firefox upstream helper files against Mozilla Core product and not Firefox" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> mrooney: confirming, I'll let gmb know
<jgoguen> can someone on bug-control set the importance of bug 240503 to Low
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240503 in cups "pages per page is ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240503
<bdmurray> jgoguen: Why Low?
<jgoguen> bdmurray: because it's a bug that can be easily worked around
<bdmurray> jgoguen: I don't see a work around in the bug report
<jgoguen> bdmurray: the reporter's second comment says that the workaround is to set the pages-per-page in the application's print dialog rather than the printer admin tool
<bdmurray> Isn' that just for one application though?
<jgoguen> bdmurray: sorry, actually he says Evince...but I checked also with Firefox
<bdmurray> jgoguen: Cool, I think I'll still use Medium though as it doesn't seem that discoverable.
<jgoguen> bdmurray: ok, thanks :)
<bdmurray> jgoguen: by the way it might be helpful to use apport-collect with that bug to grab log / files just in case
<jcastro> mrooney: oh, I didn't know we could change the data
<jcastro> mrooney: it should work itself out now.
<jgoguen> bdmurray: yes, I forgot about the apport hook...I'll run it now
<mrooney> jcastro: oh cool excellent. haha I love that it was converted to a question
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: are you there?
<scott_ev> yes
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: the pidgin bug you just requested information from, you want to set that as incomplete as well
<scott_ev> oh, thx, will do
<scott_ev> I have a fewe out there like that..oops
<scott_ev> I'll track them down
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: its nothing big.  Thanks for triaging bugs!
<scott_ev> bcurtiswx: it's fun and I want to get better at it
<scott_ev> anytime you see something not quite right from me, please let me know
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: its always a learning experience, no matter how many bugs any of us have triaged, there's always something new.  If you are questionable about any decision, everyone in here is extremely helpful and more than happy to help you out as you learn
<scott_ev> excellent, thanks.  You'll be seeing me
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: do you know about the wiki pages that assist bug triagers?
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<scott_ev> yes, I have a lot of info and a short memory
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: good luck
<scott_ev> bcurtiswx: believe it or not, I've written a bug triaging tutorial for my LoCo.  I'm a Linux Gnuub and new to launchpad
<scott_ev> I'll figure it out
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: nice, which LoCo?
<scott_ev> AZ
<scott_ev> I'm trying to ge the team more involved in QA
<bcurtiswx> scott_ev: even better to hear, LoCo teams are great fun (especially during bug jams)
<scott_ev> yup, and AZ is a real active team.  4 or 5 of us do the UWN
<scott_ev> we do installfests, release parties
<scott_ev> I have fun
<bcurtiswx> great
<scott_ev> bc	azloco.com
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-17
<bcurtiswx> ugh: why do people set their bug status as new once they respond to questions.. lol
<greg-g> dtchen: when you have a moment to aid a willing learner in debugging a sound problem, could you take a look at a bug I just reported? bug 344057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344057 in pulseaudio "cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344057
<ApOgEEk> hi all
<ApOgEEk> anybody here?
<ApOgEEk> bdmurray, r u there?
<ApOgEEk> bdmurray, I need help. my ubuntu-bugs membership is expiring
<greg-g> dtchen: disregard that last comment on the bug for a member, I messed (forgot to uncomment that line)
<greg-g> s/member/moment
<greg-g> dtchen: now disregard my above statement, I uncommented that line and the same thing happened
<greg-g> dtchen: go by the bug report, it is now (back to being) right
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> fooooo
 * BUGabundo makes smoke signals: puff puff puffff puff
<mcnicholls> hi
<mcnicholls> if someone has submitted a bug that has been fixed upstream, how should i triage the bug? Do is set confirmed and then add a link to the upstream dist showing it as fixed?
<charlie-tca> If it is not fixed in ubuntu yet, it should be fix-committed, and a comment that it is fixed upstream
<charlie-tca> per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<mcnicholls> ok will do that. it's fixed in debian, so will this situation either require a package sync from debian or a patch to the ubuntu package?
<charlie-tca> If it is a package in use, it should sync automatically, I think. I am not sure, though
<charlie-tca> Most of the time, as a triager, you don't have to request the sync, it just happens, to the best of my knowledge
<mcnicholls> ok thanks. new to all this stuff so just trying to understand the processes.
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: aren't we past auto syncs?
<mcnicholls> i know we are past DebianFreeze and FeatureFreeze, but i am guessing you can get a sync done at this point for bug fixes?
<greg-g> BUGabundo: autosyncs, yes.  But we can do manual sync
<greg-g> mcnicholls: yeah, generally yes.
<greg-g> I am less familiar with the sync process and would have to read the wiki pages myself.
<greg-g> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<greg-g> mcnicholls: that will help ^
<mcnicholls> greg-g: thanks for that. will have a read.
<mrooney> seb128: do you know the dupe for bug 344424? I can't seem to find it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344424 in nautilus "new nautilus windows don't take focus" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344424
<mrooney> partly because going to a bug listing on LP causes Xorg to consume 100% cpu for me
<seb128> mrooney: bug #333366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333366 in nautilus "new nautilus window stays in background" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333366
<mrooney> seb128: thank you sir!
<seb128> you're welcome
<chrisccoulson> mrooney - just seen your response in bug 344385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344385 in notify-osd "Brightness notification works only with Human Icons " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344385
<Arkain> I've got a problem and I don't know where to drop it, but Intrepid for amd64 has a memory leak
<Arkain> ... and it's most-likely a kernel leak
<chrisccoulson> would you mind copying the icons from the Human theme in to /usr/share/notify-osd/icons, just to see if it works then (with a non human theme)?
<chrisccoulson> remember to back up the directory first
<chrisccoulson> don't want you breaking your system ;)
<Arkain> Depending on the size of the block being allocated, the system will consume all RAM and swap. It also refuses to shut down properly.
<Arkain> I first noticed the problem while running VBox. The host system ram and swap would be all but completely consumed in under 3 hours.
<Arkain> Shutting down Vbox would leave a zombie. Even killing the parent process didn't help as init is unable to kill this zombie either.
<Arkain> Not running VB, it takes about a day to consume all of RAM and 1/2 of swap just using regular applications.
<Arkain> But the end result is the same, the system cannot be shut down properly. Even X will not completely close down. You're left with wallpaper and a mouse that doesn't move, and a frozen keyboard.
<Arkain> anyone got any idea how to work around this? It is really hindering my workflow (not to mention ruining a perfectly good uptime).
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: okay, back now, I'll try that
<adelie42> Hello, had a question about bug status: If a bug has been confirmed by a person other than the reporter, should I change the status to confirmed?
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: which bug?
<mrooney> Arkain: I would first look for an existing bug, then if you can't find one, file it
<adelie42> further, in attempting to hunt down new bugs, I keep coming by many reports marked as 'new' and have patches uploaded. I don't know how this would work otherwise, but of there are several patches for a package, would it be useful to branch, apply, test, and merge?
<mrooney> Arkain: if you think it has a fair amount of info, you could link to it in #ubuntu-devel and see if anyone has an idea
<adelie42> Just in general, but I can find one in just a moment...
<mrooney> adelie42: well if you can't confirm the bug it won't help to test the patch
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: where ARE the human theme icons?
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/PatchTesting
<chrisccoulson> good question
<adelie42> mrooney: I am looking for new bugs I think I can fix, but I keep coming by bugs that are marked as 'new' but confirmed and contain patches in the comments. Is there something I can do more useful than ignore these threads
<chrisccoulson> in /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/status, is suspect
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: typically if there are confirmations from other users then the poster, we mark as confirmed
<mrooney> adelie42: if someone else confirms it and it actually seems like a real confirmation (not a bug saying, my system freezes and someone else saying me too, that probably isn't the same issue :) then I would Confirm it, and you can ask if they'd be willing to test a patched version
<adelie42> 'we' being the collective...?
<mrooney> adelie42: and if they say yes you could patch it and put up a PPA
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: we are the ubuntu, you will be assimilated, resistance if futile
<bcurtiswx-mini> is*
<adelie42> ok, that 'patchtesting' page looks like it answers the questions I had.
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: great!, anything else we can help you with today?
<adelie42> mrooney: and no, I wasn't thinking comments like 'yeah, me too', more like "I saw the same thing, heres a screen shot, why hasn't this been fixed yet?" kind of comments followed by a patch.
<mrooney> adelie42: yeah those are good to confirm, and get a confirmation that the patch works
<adelie42> bcurtiswx-mini: Well, how about you give yourself a pat on the back because I was just a lowly solo hobby programmer in love with Ubuntu a week ago, and now feeling mire fully assimilated, so THANK YOU!
<adelie42> more*
<bcurtiswx-mini> bdmurray: would the eventual formation of a patch-testing team be possible?
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: are you interested in helping to test patches posted in launchpad?
<adelie42> Does anyone else feel that maybe the reason there isn't a lot of demand for video games on Linux is because it is too much fun hunting and patching bugs, or is it just me?
<mrooney> adelie42: haha
<adelie42> bcurtiswx-mini: very muh so, my first merge was approved this morning from my work all weekend, and a second still pending approval
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: you would be a very beneficial addition to the team (once i can get one set up)
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: hmm there is notification-display-brightness-* and notification-keyboard-brightness-*
<bcurtiswx-mini> are there notifications for pidgin on the notify-osd yet?
<adelie42> I am still getting used to the code guidelines / format of things, so I have been mostly handling spelling and translation errors to have something useful to do while reading through code and getting more comfortable with the bzr way of doing things
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx-mini: eventually but I rather see it start off being part of the bugsquad and talked about there
<bcurtiswx-mini> bdmurray: sounds great to me !
<chrisccoulson> perhaps it is the keyboard-brightness ones that are missing mrooney?
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: hmm nothing seems to be working
<mrooney> I shouldn't have to restart anything right?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure then. i don't know the notify-osd code well enough. you could try restarting perhaps
<chrisccoulson> the notifications definately work with human theme don't they?
<adelie42> bcurtiswx-mini: but I look forward to joining a team in the near future as I become more comfortable with things. Thanks for the patchtesting link. I think I got my work cut out for me today. Thanks again.
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: let me right click and "change desktop background" to tell you :)
<mrooney> what a poorly named thing
<bcurtiswx-mini> adelie42: glad i was of some help
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: yeah switching icons to Human works instantly
<bcurtiswx-mini> i see on the wiki that pidgin does link with the notify-osd, but its not working on my machine... is there a special package i have to dl?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not so sure then. i can maybe take another look later, but i have to disappear for dinner shortly
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: okay, I'll add a comment with what I've done
<mrooney> Launchpad should really make you super confirm filing a bug with an identical title as one you submitted less than 5 minutes ago
<bdmurray> super confirm?
<stpere> confirm again I suppose
<stpere> are you sure? really sure? I mean.. ... Really sure?
<dtchen> greg-g: your comments are a bit confusing
<dtchen> greg-g: should i deem your comments in bug 344057 valid or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344057 in pulseaudio "cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344057
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-18
<mrooney> Can anyone confirm or deny bug 344626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344626 in notify-osd "brightness notification occasionally moves in wrong direction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344626
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: can't reproduce
<mrooney> bcurtiswx-mini: interesting, must be a quirk
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: maybe a keyboard binding problem?
<mrooney> bcurtiswx-mini: I don't see how, the actual brightness does the right hting
<mrooney> just the notification brightness moves the wrong direction in those cases
<mrooney> bcurtiswx-mini: did you more than once? it seems to do the right thing about 20% of the time or so
<mrooney> *try more than once
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: tried a bunch of times, as many different ways i can think... does it do this for sound too?
<mrooney> nope, just brightness
<bcurtiswx-mini> plugged in?
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: ^^
<mrooney> bcurtiswx-mini: yeah I am plugged in
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: im on battery power,
<mrooney> same thing on battery
<mrooney> I'll add that though, good thinking!
<bcurtiswx-mini> when i get it to full it flashes the notify white area brighter
<bcurtiswx-mini> does it do that for you?
<mrooney> yeah
<mrooney> that is just to say "hey, it's full!"
<bcurtiswx-mini> yeah, i figured... just thinking of why yours does that
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: this may be a dumb question.. but you are fully updated.. correct?
<mrooney> bcurtiswx-mini: I updated this afternoon, I can try again
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: worth a shot
<mrooney> there are some updates, nothing notification or power related, seemingly
<mrooney> i'll give them a go and restart anyway
<bcurtiswx-mini> ok
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Logging%20notifications
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: may want to attach the log to the report
<mrooney> I don't have that file, interesting!
<bcurtiswx-mini> hmm, i don't either
<mrooney> oh wikis
<bcurtiswx-mini> well, since there is no debug, i'd say uname -a lsb_release -a apt-cache policy notify-osd
<bcurtiswx-mini> mrooney: any luck?
<mrooney> I just restarted, same thing
<mrooney> and this is a different account so I lost my history, would you mind pasting the bug link and those things again?
<bcurtiswx-mini> well, since there is no debug, i'd say uname -a,  lsb_release -a,  apt-cache policy notify-osd
<mrooney> yes that is good
<bcurtiswx-mini> bug #344626
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344626 in notify-osd "brightness notification moves in wrong direction when increasing after a decrease or vice versa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344626
<mrooney> thanks so much
<bcurtiswx-mini> idk if a trace/backtrace would help
<mrooney> bam, information-ified!
<bcurtiswx-mini> ok, i will triage it
<mrooney> I don't know what there is to do really, other than add your comment that you can't confirm
<mrooney> okay...going home, bbs!
<dtchen> greg-g: sadly, your controller is buggy
<dtchen> greg-g: there's a workaround; i'll see if i can spin a separate driver for you
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: hm, I don't get why triaged makes sense for that report
<mrooney> there isn't an upstream report and the cause isn't known
<mrooney> oh I see
<mrooney> I suppose the Triage explanation does fit it well
<ApOgEE--> hi all... anybody here?
<paulduf> Bug #217787 is messy, it has a task on hardy Won't fixed AND released, idem for Intrepid, and I THINK that the duplicate is a false one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217787 in apparmor "cups crashes when using web-gui and refuses to print" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217787
<paulduf> This also means, yes, there is someone here :-)
<paulduf> Did I mention the Samba task, in triaged state that I would consider invalid I guess.
<ApOgEE--> paulduf, I got email saying my desktop-bugs membership is about to expire
<ApOgEE--> paulduf, how to update?
<ApOgEE--> I did sent email to brian murray... haven't got reply yet
<paulduf> So I'd rather leave it to an expert triager.
<paulduf> Well, I think this rule is not really applied anyway. (not sure) Best way to make it not to expire is normally to give the requested info.
<paulduf> Which number is it?
<sbeattie> paulduf: I'm failing to see what needs to be triaged with it: the apparmor policy for cups was insufficient, and that got fixed. libpam-smbpass has a bug in that when it can't access the files that apparmor prevented it from accessing, it causes the application its running in to crash, which is still an open bug that needs to be fixed, but won't be fixed in intrepid and hardy.
<sbeattie> (in re bug 217787)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217787 in apparmor "cups crashes when using web-gui and refuses to print" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217787
<paulduf> sbeatie: oh, I see, like 2 bugs in one.
<paulduf> That's why it is both released and won't fix (depending on which part)
<sbeattie> exactly.
<mrooney> can anyone test a quick notify-osd bug, on a laptop?
<mrooney> it seems that if you adjust brightness to maximum, and then while the brightness notification is still up, change the volume, it flashes the brightness each time
<mrooney> how interesting.
<mrooney> I filed it as bug 344664 if anyone can confirm or deny
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344664 in notify-osd "brightness flashes if at max whenever volume changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344664
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> hi :)
<dholbach> hi mac
<dholbach> maco
 * Hobbsee waves
 * maco growls at the network
<maco> it seems that seeding a torrent on ipv4 makes my miredo-based ipv6 connection unstable :(
<YoBoY> hi
<brendon1> what can I do to help?
<hggdh> brendon1, please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<hggdh> brendon1, then ask out your doubts. We will be happy to help
<brendon1> I'm running Hardy, and I only have 1 computer available, does this mean if I want to try to fix bugs I'll be stuck to Hardy bugs only?  or would you recommend I keep multiple partitions to be helpful?
<hggdh> brendon1, if you go to reproduce a bug, then you might need the same (or newer) release as the reporter. You might also (if possible) install virtual images
<hggdh> OTH, you can check if the bug is correctly described, if steps for reproduction are listed, if the error is a consequence of incorrect usage, etc
<brendon1> ok, I'm doing this to get experience at teamwork with programming.  So I would like to get as much hands on experience as possible.
<hggdh> brendon1, I do not follow you how do you want to use teamwork programming on screening bugs?
<brendon1> I'm a pretty good programmer, and a linux user for about 10 years, but I don't have any experience in working as a team on a shared system, know what I mean?
<brendon1> so I thought that getting involved with the Ubuntu community would be a good start.  And this is where I found myself.
<hggdh> ah, OK.
<brendon1> Would you recommend I start triaging for starters?
<hggdh> Yes, an online community helps.
<hggdh> if you want to understand how Ubuntu works, yes (and we welcome the help!). There is a lot involved on fixing bugs, and most of it starts with understanding the bugs
<hggdh> a developer will have a much easier task in a recode if the requirement (i.e. the bug that originated the request) is clear on what happened, how it happened, and why what happened is not the expected result
<brendon1> ok, thanks, I'll see if I can't get started there.  Also, do you know if Ubuntu offers paid positions for people who contribute a lot?
<hggdh> Ubuntu does not. Canonical, on the other hand, does offer employment positions
<brendon1> that's good to know.  thanks.
<hggdh> brendon1, you can look at http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<hggdh> be aware that I would expect the requirements to be er, strong
<brendon1> of course
<brendon1> hggdh, do you contribute a lot for ubuntu?
<hggdh> brendon1, not as much as I wish. I have limited time, being on the road a lot
<brendon1> but you do what you can for free, correct?
<hggdh> brendon1, correct. I am a volunteer, pretty much like most of the others around
<brendon1> ok, good to know.  I'm happy to contribute for free myself.  Although I'm also looking for work these days.  I have a friend at HP and he's trying to get me in, but I'm not very optimistic.
<hggdh> with the current market status in the US... yes, I understand you.
<hggdh> OK, time to get out of the hotel & get to the current client. See you all this evening.
<BUGabundo> bye hggdh
 * BUGabundo slow fingers
<brendon> if you want to correctly reproduce a bug should you be in the same release?
<brendon> anybody home?
<pedro_> brendon: in same and newer if there's any
<brendon> hello pedro
<pedro_> hey there :-)
<pedro_> brendon: which bug are you looking?
<bddebian> Boo
<brendon> boo hoo
<tw1tch> could some one help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292355 should it be assigned to casper, or kde or xorg or other? thanks
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292355 in ubuntu "[GeForce 7600 GS] (Dell 2007FP) no display when using kubuntu [live] cd" [Undecided,New]
<evolio> hi guys
<evolio> i am looking to upgrade to 9.04 to help look for bugs but i need help upgrading to it. does anyone have a macbook w/ intel graphics here?
<pedro_> evolio: i have one and i'm using 9.04
<evolio> ok, basically I tried to upgrade to it but when i rebooted I ran into bug #304871 i think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<evolio> i got to GDM but it hung after that
<evolio> is it likely to be that bug or is it another problem somewhere?
<evolio> i have a 1.86GHz Core (1 not 2) duo w/ 2gb ram and GMA950
<evolio> any idea pedro_?
<pedro_> evolio: i'm looking
<pedro_> evolio: did you tried the PPA version of the driver?
<pedro_> i don't have such issue here with a 945GM
<evolio> i haven't
<evolio> but i get to GDM so I'm not sure if it's the same bug
<evolio> i tried with alpha 5, so maybe 6 may of fixed something
<evolio> do you recommend i just use update-manager -d?
<pedro_> evolio: an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on the command line would work
<ripps> Okay, I'm having a serious issue with libc-i686, I can't open any new programs because I'm having an error with /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2
<martinald> hi there
<martinald> i just upgraded my macbook from 8.10 to 9.04 and it's done the same thing - hangs after you type username and password into gdm
<martinald> ah, may have a solution
<pedro_> QA Team Meeting in ~4 minutes at #ubuntu-meeting
<pedro_> hey jgoguen
<jgoguen> hey pedro_
<brendon> anyone here to help me get started with triaging?
<mrooney> brendon: what do you need help with?
<mrooney> brendon: we can always use help! the topic has some great resources such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<brendon> I'm logged in to launch pad, I've read all the guides, I see a bug that I think I have input for.... so what do I do?
<brendon> just respond to the post and confirm or deny the bug?
<brendon> shall I click a certain button?
<brendon> I want to help triaging
<mrooney> brendon: what is the bug number? I can perhaps help you out
<mrooney> but generally yes, if you can Confirm the bug it is great to do so
<brendon> erm~  trying to get back there.
<brendon> is there not a button to go directly to new bugs without discrimination?
<brendon> here's one:  344546
<brendon> and so, when we say to "confirm" the bug, that is just to leave a comment confirming that I can reproduce the bug?
<mrooney> brendon: no it also means that you change the status to "Confirmed"
<mrooney> bug 344546
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/344546/+text)
<mrooney> neato bug 344546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344546 in firefox-3.0 "Drop down menu goes behind Adobe Flash Player Plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344546
<mrooney> brendon: okay so there are two steps here. If you can confirm it, before setting to confirmed, you should check if it has already been filed
<brendon> ok, how would I do that?  just search?
<mrooney> brendon: sure, google also works
<mrooney> in this case I searched: firefox menu behind flash site:bugs.launchpad.net
<brendon> ok, so I've searched now and I see that this has already been reported
<brendon> so do I go back to the orignal and just make a note that it's already reported with bug num?
<brendon> and in this case it seems there are multiple instances, which one do I go by?
<mrooney> yeah so the second result there, is a duplicate of bug 49613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49613 in gnash "[MASTER] Adobe Flash does not support WMODE (Flash content always rendered on top of web pages)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<mrooney> HOWEVER this is getting complicated now because that is marked as Fix Released, meaning it shouldn't really be happening any more
<mrooney> maybe bdmurray can help us
<mrooney> ah no okay
<brendon> well, first of all, I don't consider it a bug myself.  I think that it's just the behavior of the browser in linux.  I don't think it'll be changed.
<mrooney> brendon: here we go! the reporter is using Hardy
<mrooney> flash in Hardy is version 9
<brendon> as am I
<mrooney> reading the duplicate bug report, it was fixed in flash 10 beta 2
<brendon> does that mean it's outdated?  what do I do in this case?
<mrooney> so, what you should do is mark it is a duplicate of bug 49613 and leave a comment explaining that it is fixed in Flash 10 and upgrading to Intrepid or newer will solve the problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49613 in gnash "[MASTER] Adobe Flash does not support WMODE (Flash content always rendered on top of web pages)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<mrooney> brendon: most reports are not nearly this complicated by the way :)
<brendon> ok, well most reports seem more complex for me...
<mrooney> brendon: so here are the stock responses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<brendon> I can only speak for my current release and for softwares which I use
<mrooney> go to the duplicate one, copy that and add a comment
<mrooney> changing NUMBER in it to the appropriate bug number
<brendon> ok, thanks !
<mrooney> then because the bug is fixed, add a line saying something like "This bug is fixed starting with Ubuntu 8.10, so upgrading should address this issue for you"
<paulduf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090319 have two copies of the bug #298844, as I said in bug #344961 (hugday close crased on it), one in New and one in Confirmed... wondering if it has been Confirmed during the list was created.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298844 in cups "ubuntu 8.10 if install a LPT! printer and you restart the sistem this crash if the printer is off" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298844
<ubottu> Bug 344961 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/344961 is private
<mrooney> brendon: and one last thing, that won't actually mark it as a dupe, you have to click "Mark as duplicate" below the title and type in the duplicate number, then you are done!
<brendon> this one right?  "Bugs resolved after update or config change"
<brendon> ok, gotcha
<mrooney> brendon: no because it is a duplicate you want the "A duplicate" response
<mrooney> brendon: let me know when you are done triaging it and I will look it over
<brendon> ok
<mrooney> paulduf: I guess that is possible, you could check the activity log
<mrooney> brendon: okay so you duped it right but put the wrong bug in the description, and also didn't explain that the issue is fixed starting with Ubuntu 8.10
<brendon1> ok mrooney: I'm all done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/344546
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344546 in firefox-3.0 "Drop down menu goes behind Adobe Flash Player Plugin" [Undecided,New]
<mrooney> I'll add a comment :)
<brendon1> that's a popular bug, I could un-duplicate it all day!!!
<mrooney> brendon1: but do you see what I mean, how you put the wrong bug number in your comment
<brendon1> yeah, I'm sorry about that, it wasn't until after I got to the dup page
<mrooney> yeah no problem I added a comment explaining that and how to fix it :)
<brendon1> I guess I should click back and change the number first next time
<brendon1> ok
<brendon1> what about people reporting bugs for old releases like Dapper or Hardy (which I use myself).  Do we always just recommend upgrading?
<YoBoY> brendon1: no, Dapper and Hardy are LTS so the bugs have to be fixed :)
<brendon1> LTS?
<YoBoY> Long Time Support
<Pici> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<brendon1> ok
<YoBoY> oups term not time ^^"
<brendon1> all the same ;)
<brendon1> do you have a field of expertise in computers?  I mean, I'm pretty good with programming, but I'm a dunce at hardware or driver issues...
<YoBoY> brendon1: if it's for helping with bugs ask here, if it's for support on install or compatibilityé better to ask on #ubuntu :)
<brendon1> no problem, I was just getting chit-chatty
<thekorn> pedro_, hi, which script is used to create the list of bugs for hug days?
<thekorn> I'm wondering why 298844 is in the new and in the confirmed section for tomorrow
<thekorn> which is breaking the hugday tool
<pedro_> thekorn: we use bugnumbers for doing the list for the hug days
<thekorn> pedro_, aha ok, so you run bugnumbers with an url for each section, there is no automation to create a wiki page with a few sections ("new", "confirmed", "with a patch") in one run
<thekorn> so it is possible to have an entry with the same bug id in multiple sections, I think I will make the hugday tool to mark all this rows green in such case
<pedro_> thekorn: yes that's correct and no there isn't a way to create everything in one run  AFAIK
<pedro_> thekorn: that'd be a nice feature to have,  especially for bugs with patches for example ;-)
<pedro_> they could appear on two lists too
<thekorn> yeah, but I think closing one does not automatically mean that you can close this entry in the other section
<thekorn> but I think we can just ignore this special cases
<thekorn> to not overcomplicate things
<mrooney> bdmurray: did you have any thoughts on my idea of making a package for the launchpad greasemonkey scripts?
<mrooney> I'm willing to give it a shot if it seems useful
<bdmurray> mrooney: The stuff I've read about converting gm scripts to extensions indicated the process is questionable
<mrooney> bdmurray: oh really, any links? what was questionable?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'll have to look again.  If I find anything I'll reply to that thread on bugsquad
<bdmurray> The scripts are updated rather frequently due to launchpad changes
<bdmurray> However, the same was true of python-launchpad-bugs
<mrooney> yeah that is why I think it is useful, one person updates the package, instead of everyone having to manually go to that page and install the new things one by one
<thekorn> I have the greasemonkey scripts symlinked to the bzr tree, so it is only bzr pull and I'm up-to-date
<bdmurray> thekorn: that's a good idea
<mrooney> thekorn: where are the symlinked in to?
<thekorn> ok what I did was: bzr pull lp:launchpad-gm-scripts  and opened the scripts with FF
<thekorn> the I went into ~/.mozilla/ff/something/gm_scripts
<thekorn> and searched for the javascript files and linked them to the ones in the bzr tree
<mrooney> hm so if you want that to work on a multi-user environment, I wonder where you put them
<mrooney> there is a /usr/share/mozilla/extensions
<thekorn> not sure is this can be automated but at least for me it works
<bdmurray> right, that's why an extension would be better
<mrooney> yeah
<mrooney> and then a package to install that EVEN better
<bdmurray> I think adding it to the 9.10 roadmap would be a good idea
<mrooney> I was just going to try to get something up in my PPA
<mrooney> however looking at the adblock-plus package is hurting my brain
<mrooney> I wonder if there is a simpler extension which is installed via a package
<bdmurray> you might look at foxy proxy
<thekorn> hehe, foxy proxy sounds funky
<sectech> Ahoy! ...
<sectech> bdmurray,  I have a bug for you that I flagged for review....
<sectech> bug 313439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313439 in nautilus "Opening a Java Archive (.JAR) file executes it regardless of the "executable" permission bit" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313439
<sectech> Originally I marked it as a wishlist and another triager came along and set it to high...
<sectech> Even though upsteam invalidated it
<sectech> upstream rather
<bdmurray> sectech: its on the secuirty teams list
<sectech> Not exactly sure who put it there though.
<sectech> Or do you mean on there list outside of that report
<bdmurray> I mean its on their radar for taking care of
<sectech> Good enough... I'll unflag that on my to-do list..
<sectech> I gotta start looking at when our meetings are, I keep missing them.
<bdmurray> sectech: its the same time every week - 1700 UTC on Wednesdays
<sectech> okay then I better start attending them then...
<cadvocate> hi, which package should I submit an installation bug to?
<bdmurray> cadvocate: the gui installer?
<cadvocate> the Live CD installer.
<cadvocate> for 8.10
<bdmurray> cadvocate: ubiquity then
<cadvocate> thanks.
<sectech> Bug 264054, kind of interesting...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264054 in cups "system turns into stand by mode while printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264054
<sectech> Is there an interrupt that cups could trigger or something to indicate the system shouldn't be put to sleep?
<sectech> Actually I just noticed that the bug is quite dated.
<axel_foley> hello @ all
<axel_foley> i want to report a bug
<axel_foley> my english is bad, but i hope u understand me
<sectech> Are you familiar with launchpad?
<axel_foley> no
<sectech> All of our bugs are reported on a system called launchpad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<axel_foley> sectech: i am the most of my time in "#ubuntu-de"
<axel_foley> sectech: ok. thanks
<sectech> That's fine...  I am just looking for the guidelines on filing a bug, I'll just be a sec
<bdmurray> You can report a bug from your desktop though and a lot of information will gathered for you
<sectech> apport, whoops
<axel_foley> there some problems rebooting a system, when installed on a sw-raid5
<axel_foley> i report this tomorrow. good night
<sectech> bdmurray, Unless they specifically a gui application in mind I normally just direct them towards launchpad?
<sectech> If it is an application that has a "report a problem" I will direct them towards that..
<bdmurray> sectech: No, its really best to use apport first.  http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=38
<bdmurray> sectech: You can use 'ubuntu-bug linux' in a terminal and it'll grab a ton of information for you
<sectech> Hmm.. okay... you just solved a question I had then...  I will be directing people towards that now
<bdmurray> sectech: Are there any other unasked questions you have? ;-)
<sectech> hehe.. That specifically wasn't the question... I did know about apport.    My unasked question refers to the "in the field" testing that I am doing with people... In an attempt to gain some feedback from "general" computer users who may not normally come across Ubuntu I have asked for participants (so far 3 have been requested)
<sectech> Can these people that I am doing this trial with assign the bugs to me until I can look at them and then I will deal with them?
<sectech> Chances are they will have no idea on even what a package is let alone how to file a bug... At the moment there instructions are to let me know what issues they run into before they get reported.
<bdmurray> sectech: I don't think there is any way to guarantee that'll you be the first responser
<bdmurray> responder
<sectech> No your right... which is why I was going to get them to record what the bug # was and I was going to go in and assign them to me until I can look into them further.
<sectech> It doesn't matter if another triager gets to them first... I just want to keep track of what issues are being ran into and what any concerns are.
<sectech> The idea of assigning them to me would be so I can screen them
<jgoguen> sectech: I'd be very interested in what you find from your field trials, maybe help with things in Fredericton
<sectech> jgoguen,  I actually have 2 out of the 3 that I am looking for.. One is a UNB student, the other just uses her computer for general activities... It will be a good trial for providing feedback
<sectech> It is important that they report any issues that they have... The question comes though, do I really want these posted to launchpad right away...
<jgoguen> sectech: indeed, doing what at UNB?
<sectech> jgoguen, Sorry STU I guess, not UNB. She is a getting a bachelor of arts I believe
<sectech> I wanted 3 people who were not techies at all
<jgoguen> sectech: depends...if it's something like "ZOMG cannt view YooToobe!" probably not :)
<sectech> yeah, hence the idea of assigning them to me lol
<sectech> I can't really ask them not to report bugs using apport because if they are legit I will want the system information that comes with it
<sectech> I have a bunch of other marketing plans in the works too, which is off topic to this channel
<jgoguen> sectech: you might want to get them to email you what they can to start and decide if they should report to Launchpad or not?  that way you avoid things that are trivial or not bugs, and you can still get them to use apport
<sectech> Absolutely, at the moment the 2 I have are just getting acquainted with the system... I have received positive feedback so far.
<jgoguen> and if they say something to start, you might say (for example) to report using "ubuntu-bug firefox" when it should be gnash...so if you talk to them before they report anything, you can get the right package right away
<sectech> The trial is 6 months long, I probably won't get into bug reporting until they are in their 3rd month
<sectech> You probably saw my facebook "Ubuntu Challenge" egh?
<jgoguen> sectech: I did, and I like it :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-19
<greg-g> dtchen: if you get a chance later (I know you're probably busy with beta freeze) I'd be more than willing to help figure out my sound bug. It is causing me to be unable to watch fullscreen videos.
<greg-g> or anyone else who knows linux audio/pulse well
<greg-g> for completeness sake, the bug is bug 344057
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344057 in pulseaudio "cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344057
<dtchen> greg-g: there are two components. i'll generate a kernel later for you to test. will you be around in 4-5 hours?
<greg-g> 4-5? as in 12-1am EDT? I suppose :)
<greg-g> dtchen: yeah.
<greg-g> you rock, btw.
<dtchen> depending on $work, i may not get to it today, but i'm trying.
<greg-g> dtchen: cool man. just let me know when you can, I'll do my best to be responsive.
<brendon1> hello
<mrooney> brendon1: hello!
<brendon1> hello mrooney, there you are again.  I just finished a nap, I'm ready to look at more bugs ;)
<mrooney> oh how fun :)
<mrooney> do you know about #ubuntu-bugs-announce ?
<brendon1> know, what's that?
<brendon1> another channel?
<mrooney> it is a channel that announces new bugs as they come in
<brendon1> I'll check it out
<mrooney> it is a good source of fresh triage material
<brendon1> ok, I'm in there.
<brendon1> I want to organize my 1000  firefox bookmarks before I start triaging today though
<mrooney> haha, sounds good
<carlosjh> folks how do i know which alpha I have installed?
<carlosjh> so I know I am triaging the bugs on the right place.
<greg-g> carlosjh: are you updating your system on a semi-regular basis?
<greg-g> short answer: it doesn't matter, just update your system with "aptitude safe-upgrade" and you will be running the latest version of Jaunty
<carlosjh> i have like an Jaunty-alpha-5, i'll do a aptitude safe-upgrade, thanks!
<mrooney> carlosjh: once you upgrade you have a daily :)
<dtchen> greg-g: linux is building now, but i have no idea how to upload this test deb for you. pushing over a 56 kbps connection will be painful.
<greg-g> dtchen: eek
<dtchen> greg-g: obviously i'll rsync it, but it may take the better part of a half-day
<greg-g> dtchen: ok. unless you want me to do anything locally with my bandwidth
<dtchen> greg-g: oh, this will be a 64-bit kernel, so i trust you're running amd64
<greg-g> dtchen: indeed I am.
<dtchen> greg-g: uploading. f1f226342f3111ee1e74cbc8ec3f413f92e24f9354c97dc2dbe07a9c2c08ae56  sound-amd64-linux-image-2.6.28-11.35-generic.tar.lzma
<dtchen> (sha256sum)
<greg-g> dtchen: to where?
<dtchen> greg-g: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<dtchen> greg-g: please read the README first
<dtchen> greg-g: note that those modules are compiled against the latest linux, 2.6.28-11.35-generic
<greg-g> dtchen: /me nods
<greg-g> again, you rock.
<Hobbsee> dtchen: oh, you were right, btw.
<Hobbsee> dtchen: new kernel fixed that part of the problem
<dtchen> Hobbsee: excellent.
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<Hobbsee> dtchen: now, if i could get it so it doesn't kernel panic when trying to boot from uuid...that'd be nice
<seclm193> hel all
<mrooney> hello again :)
<seclm193> lol
<seclm193> you must work on bugs
<mrooney> I do!
<seclm193> lol, was thinking that if i was gonna start working on bugs, wanted to intoduce myself
<seclm193> lol
<scott_ev> seclm193: this will get you started: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<scott_ev> help is always wanted, welcomed, and needed
<seclm193> ok, well the name is Chris, and i'm new here and just wanna help
<scott_ev> my name is obvious, welcome
<seclm193> lol, thanks
<scott_ev> I soend my 'bug' time triaging bugs and have found it to be fun and rewarding
<scott_ev> and the launchpad karma is nice too
<scott_ev> where are you located, chris?
<seclm193> Mississippi, i'm a software engineer major at Mississippi State University
<scott_ev> sweet, I was born in Meridian
<seclm193> kewl
<seclm193> i'm from McComb origionally
<scott_ev> are you a member of the local LOCo
<scott_ev> doesn Mississippi have a LoCo?
<seclm193> yea, we have one at school, just they meet Wensdays and I have to work
<seclm193> :(
<scott_ev> bummer
<seclm193> i know
<scott_ev> I have alot of fun with my AZ LoCo
<scott_ev> here in the PHX arfea
<scott_ev> area
<seclm193> maybe soon I can be more active!!
<scott_ev> in time
<seclm193> yup
<scott_ev> school must have priority
<seclm193> i'm just reading all the info on the sites
<scott_ev> cool
<seclm193> #1, right beside my wife
<scott_ev> the link I sent you is a great intro
<scott_ev> it takes you to just about everything you'll want to know about workin with bugs
<seclm193> that's what i'm reading
<scott_ev> nice
<scott_ev> well, good luck.  I have to get goin
<seclm193> well, I've never done any ubuntu system programming so i'm really green to ubuntu development, so it's gonna take time
<seclm193> it was nice to meet you, take care scott
<mrooney> seclm193: a great tip I have is to sit in #ubuntu-bugs-announce which announces new bugs as they come in, help out any of them that you can, and subscribe to ones that you can't, to learn how other people triage them and such
<mrooney> that is how I started out, just subscribing to tons of bugs and watching what other triagers did
<seclm193> how do you subscrive to a bug?
<mrooney> when you have it pulled up, there is a "subscribe" link in launchpad on the right, sort of near the top
<seclm193> kewl, what happens when you subscribe to them?
<mrooney> you get an email every time a change is made to it
<seclm193> ok, kewl
<mrooney> so you will see what changes / comments triagers are making, what questions to ask and such!
<greg-g> dtchen: FATAL error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/77262
<dtchen> greg-g: please pastebin `dmesg'
<greg-g> dtchen: all of it: http://paste.lisp.org/display/77263
<seclm193> thank you guys, i will hope I will be a lot of help in the time to come
<seclm193> it's getting late, and i'm tired, I will talk to all of you later
<seclm193> thanks again
<dtchen> greg-g: hmm, ok. i'll have to rebuild the entire image
<greg-g> dtchen: weee
<greg-g> so, to go back to normal, I mv the backup back into place, depmod -e, and modprobe?
<dtchen> greg-g: rm -rf sound that you just extracted, but then yes
<greg-g> dtchen: right right.
<greg-g> dtchen: warnings: http://paste.lisp.org/display/77264#1
<dtchen> greg-g: you're not running current jaunty.
<greg-g> oh dang, I just updated about 5 hours ago, heh
<dtchen> erm, if you just updated 5 hours ago, you probably aren't running 11.35, either
<dtchen> cat /proc/version_signature
<greg-g> dang, yeah, 11.34, my bad.
<dtchen> right.
<dtchen> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.28-11-generic (buildd@yellow) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) ) #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 17 20:33:41 UTC 2009 (Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.34-generic)
<dtchen> from your paste
<greg-g> updating
<greg-g> sorry
<dtchen> np
<greg-g> dtchen: is the plan still that you are going to rebuild that image?
<dtchen> greg-g: yes, and i'll have to use jaunty's compiler this time
<dtchen> those modules were built on my hardy machine
<greg-g> dtchen: ok. I'm going hit the sack soon. just ping me when I should try again.
<greg-g> gotcha
<dholbach> good morning
<mrooney> dholbach: morning!
<mrooney> happy beta freeze day, I think?
<thekorn> good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<brendon> and a good morning to you sir/ma'am
<Twin> morning ;)
<YoBoY> ^^
<pitti> hello
<thekorn> hi pitti
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: ping
<BUGabundo> its not only you closing my bugs! eheh
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> you have another minion?
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: i'm blocked on your triaged bugs, i don't know how to deal with them
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> are those so many?
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: 72 but some are old bugs who have fix released
<YoBoY> like bug 30584
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30584 in malone "Computer-friendly name of package required instead of human name" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30584
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: checking
<BUGabundo> YoBoY: yes! those are dead in the water!
<BUGabundo> until someone touch them
<BUGabundo> LP needs a nudge button
<YoBoY> ^^
<pedro_> Hey Bugsquad! today we're having a cups hug day https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090319 let's start squashing those bugs!
<pedro_> hola MrKanister
<MrKanister> hey pedro
 * thekorn hugs pedro_ and MrKanister, happy hugday
 * pedro_ hugs thekorn back
<pedro_> happy hug day to you too ;-)
<MrKanister> and /me huggs pedro back
<MrKanister> damn
<MrKanister> this should work...
<MrKanister> oh...I mixed it up, I wanted to hug thekorn
<jgoguen> bug 280233, is that actually cups or is it hplip?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280233 in cups "Printer Does not Automatically Turn On Anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280233
<pedro_> jgoguen: no idea, but probably some cups logs would help to determine where the issue is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#CUPS%20error_log
 * pedro_ wonders why he didn't added that to the page
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu!!
<bddebian> :)
<thekorn> can anybody with some CUPS insides please help me: forme bug 339591 looks like a regression of bug 300135
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339591 in cups ""/cups/filter/foomatic-rip Failed" Ubuntu 9.04 Printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300135 in ghostscript "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed with Ricoh network printer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300135
<pitti> hey pedro_
<pitti> thekorn: foomatic is tkamppeter's domain
<pedro_> hello pitti
<pedro_> thekorn: pitti is the man there ;-)
<thekorn> ok, tkamppeter , when you have a minute, can you please help me with the bugs I mentioned a few lines above
<johanbr> If I add a remote bug watch by putting in the URL, the project is chosen automatically.
<johanbr> If this is wrong, how do I change the project?
<charlie-tca> Is the source package correct?
<charlie-tca> what bug number?
<johanbr> there is no source package, it's an upstream bug watch
<charlie-tca> The original bug has a source package, doesn't it?
<johanbr> yes :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/285666
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 285666 in cups "[intrepid] pdftoraster takes a long time and eats CPU/memory" [Undecided,New]
<johanbr> I got the Poppler remote bug watch correct now, but would like the CUPS remote bug watch to be deleted.
<charlie-tca> You just change the status on it to invalid them. We can't delete them
<pedro_> it's a duplicate of bug 150187
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/150187/+text)
<pedro_> come one ubottu wake up
<pedro_> s/one/on
<pedro_> grg
<johanbr> apparently I'm not allowed to change the status either
<charlie-tca> You also should confirm the ubuntu bug in cups.
<charlie-tca> CUPS status done
<johanbr> charlie-tca: thank you. Would I be able to do that myself, or do you have special powers?
<thekorn> pedro_, I think something went wrong while creating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090319#11%20Confirmed%20Bugs   there are more than 11 and the first ~10 have never been "confirmed"
<charlie-tca> Bug control can do it. You can change the new to confirmed, though
<tkamppeter> thekorn, at first note that foomatic-rip is a wrapper around Ghostscript and the printer driver. It is needed because CUPS expects a defined behavior (command line, environment variables, exit codes, ...) from its filters and the behavior of Ghostscript is different. So a "foomatic-rip failed" always needs further investigation, especially the CUPS error_log (with "debug" LogLevel) is needed as then one can see why foomatic-rip failed.
<tkamppeter> In 90 % of the cases it is Ghostscript or the driver. Then the bug has to be moved to the approprioate package and the bug title should be changed and never left as "foomatic-rip failed".
<pedro_> thekorn: yep just noticed that, I'm re-creating the list now, check again in 30 secs
<tkamppeter> bug 300135 I have already triaged as described and found out that Ghostscript is the culprit. I have reported the problem upstream and got a fix.
<johanbr> charlie-tca: well, pedro_ was right that it's a dup
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300135 in ghostscript "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed with Ricoh network printer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300135
<pitti> tkamppeter: btw, I think I recently overheard Mike Sweet saying "that we still use foomatic", and it sounded as if it were obsolete?
<charlie-tca> johanbr: pedro_ is almost always right, he knows the bugs better than most of us. So, just mark it as a duplicate
<johanbr> :) done
<tkamppeter> bug 339591 does not have enough info to determine what is the problem. One big problem of Intrepid was that hal-cups-utils created non-functional print queues if there was no matching driver. I have fixed this by auto-creating print queues only with an exact driver match, but I am not sure whether the reporter of the bug already got all my fioxes on the day when he reported the bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339591 in cups ""/cups/filter/foomatic-rip Failed" Ubuntu 9.04 Printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339591
<thekorn> tkamppeter, ok, thanks for this explanation, I will ask the reporter for more informations according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<tkamppeter> thekorn, so he needs to be asked to remove his non-working print queue(s), do a full update of his system and plug in his Brother printer again. If system-config-printer opens by itself, he has to choose the driver manually, if only a notification bubble about a newly created queue appears, he can go on testing.
<tkamppeter> He should tell what exactly happened after plugging the printer. When he tries to print, he should activate debug mode with "cupsctl LogLevel=debug" and after the job going into "Stopped" state provide error_log as an attachment.
<tkamppeter> He also should attch the PPD file(s) of his non-working print queue(s).
<tkamppeter> pitti, Foomatic is not obsolete, I have issued 4.0.0 in January and got good comments on news sites. Many drivers including HPLIP need it.
<thekorn> pedro_, thank you, it is looking much better now
<pedro_> thekorn: should be fine now
<pedro_> thekorn: alright thanks for checking ;-
<pitti> tkamppeter: right, I found that quite surprising as well; maybe I (or he) mixed up something
<tkamppeter> pitti, Mike Sweet does not like it because there are problems with jobs coming from Windows clients, using the CUPS driver for Windows. I never got a bug report to investigate this.
<tkamppeter> As he told this the last time on one of the CUPS mailing lists I asked him to post a bug report, but he never did.
<tkamppeter> pitti, I have also taken the CUPS costum options into foomatic-rip 4.0 as this was an important missing CUPS feature. I never got any reaction from Mike.
<tkamppeter> jgoguen: bug 280233 is most probably HPLIP. What communicates directly with the printer is the "hp" CUPS backend, part of HPLIP. system-config-printer chooses this backend automatically for supported printers. You should check whether the user really uses it ("lpstat -v") and you should also get some additional info, like "lsusb", "lpinfo -v", the PPD which the user is using and perhaps also the error_log of a failed job.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280233 in cups "Printer Does not Automatically Turn On Anymore" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280233
<tkamppeter> Note also that HP is using the Launchpad also for their upstream bugs. So for HPLIP bugs which are not packaging bugs you can add an upstream task (project HPLIP).
<jgoguen> tkamppeter: thanks, that's what I figured.  Should I switch it to hplip now and add the upstream task, or wait for the error log?
<tkamppeter> jgoguen: You can move it over already.
<pedro_> tkamppeter: do you know if someone is working on bug 318742 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318742 in cups "D-Bus Policy needs checking" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318742
<c0p3rn1c> Flash Player 10 Prerelease works MUCH better as the current packaged flash 10 on a 64 bit system, which can be found on this site:http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<c0p3rn1c> I would recommend in updating the flashplugin-nonfree amd64 package with this module
<c0p3rn1c> I havent seen any bugs on this version + a huge performance increase
<BUGabundo> c0p3rn1c: is it new?
<tkamppeter> pedro_, pitti does most uploads of CUPS ...
<BUGabundo> I have the one that came out a few weeks back
<bdmurray> mvo: I was looking at bug 341208 and I'm not really sure its a cups package issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341208 in cups "package libcups2 1.3.9-15 failed to install/upgrade: il pacchetto libcups2 è già installato e configurato" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341208
<BUGabundo> as a security update
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: I don't know it just works better
<pedro_> tkamppeter: alright thanks :-)
<tkamppeter> pitti, can you have a look at bug 318742? Perhaps you can fix it for the beta?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318742 in cups "D-Bus Policy needs checking" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318742
<pitti> pedro_: dbus policy checking> I'll take that
<pedro_> pitti: should we assign bug 318742 to you?
<pedro_> pitti: rock on, thanks!
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: southparkstudio.com works now, I never get gray flash panes anymore ...
<pitti> tkamppeter: nah, it's not really critical for beta
<tkamppeter> pitti, but for the rlease you will do it? Thanks.
<pitti> tkamppeter: sure
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: I've found this flash player fix on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772490&page=64
<mvo> bdmurray: looking
<c0p3rn1c> are there people in here who are experiencing bugs using the current 64bit flashplugin-nonfree package ?
<BUGabundo> c0p3rn1c: define bugs!
<BUGabundo> c0p3rn1c: I have one that needs reproducion test
<BUGabundo> multiscreen, youtube fullscreen, ff 3.1
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: bugs: not working as it supposed to
<BUGabundo> video will appear on laptop display and not external LCD where Firefox is
<c0p3rn1c> everythings works perfectly here now, right, fullscreen also diden't always work on the current flashplugin-nonfree
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: I have a laptop aswell, I can test it now, 1 sec
<c0p3rn1c> that bug sadly remains
<c0p3rn1c> but I just enabled twinview, maybe it works better if I write the config to my xorg.conf
<c0p3rn1c> brb
<c0p3rn1c> back
<c0p3rn1c> ok it works
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: now the video plays at the right screen
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: but it's not really full screen, it's not using the complete screen
<c0p3rn1c> so that bug remains
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: scratch that, when I place firefox to my laptop screen, it still plays it at my CRT screen.
<c0p3rn1c> on*
<BUGabundo> so it's a bug c0p3rn1c?
<BUGabundo> flash? FF? nvidia driver?
<c0p3rn1c> nvidia 180.037
<c0p3rn1c> FF?
<BUGabundo> c0p3rn1c: 3.1 daily build from mozilla daily ppa
<BUGabundo> nvidia-glx-180:  Installed: 180.37-0ubuntu1
<BUGabundo> firefox-3.1:  Installed: 3.5~b4~hg20090317r23798+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<c0p3rn1c> I have a different firefox
<c0p3rn1c> 3.07
<BUGabundo> so it may not be FF
<BUGabundo> that leaves GPU driver or Flash
<c0p3rn1c> BUGabundo: well how do you explain that I can play normal video's full screen using totem?
<BUGabundo> its not flash?
<BUGabundo> I can also play full screen
<BUGabundo> let me see if it obeys screen selection
<c0p3rn1c> it does
<c0p3rn1c> obay screen selection
<BUGabundo> it does
<BUGabundo> but FF won't
<c0p3rn1c> FF = flash ?
<BUGabundo> need to text opera or something
<BUGabundo> FF= Firefox
<c0p3rn1c> ah
<c0p3rn1c> I also have problems using my tv-out on full screen mode
<c0p3rn1c> I always lose part of the screen
<c0p3rn1c> then the screen bounds are also wrong with playing fullscreen movies using totem or any other player
<BUGabundo> c0p3rn1c: back
<c0p3rn1c> wb BUGabundo
<mrooney> jcastro: boy if any project could use that automatic upstream / downstream report, it is notify-osd
<mrooney> every report pretty much belongs in both and right now it is such a random mix, some only upstream, some only downstream, some in both
<pitti> however, why go through the trouble at all?
<pitti> since "upstream" is very closely associated to ubuntu, they could just look at the ubuntu bugs
<pitti> and only selectively add upstream tasks for some special situations
<pitti> slavishly adding upstream tasks "just because" is just unnecessary bureaucracy IMHO
<jcastro> mrooney: IMO I don't think it's so important to worry about upstream tasks for things already in lp.
<mrooney> jcastro: the problem is how confusing it is to triage, and for people to find bugs
<mrooney> the dupe thing isn't checking the other one for example, is it?
<jcastro> yeah, I guess eventually when upstream -osd diverges from what is in the ubuntu release it'll be more important
<mrooney> it is still confusing now, people are filing duplicate bugs in upstream and downstream with no idea :)
<jcastro> yeah it's not ideal
<mrooney> and also as a triager I don't have the same permissions on the upstream project, so I'd have to open an ubuntu task to do certain useful things like set importance
<mrooney> how interesting
<mrooney> jcastro: I imagine things being developed specifically for Ubuntu will be more and more common, so it seems like a solution like you have been working on / thinking about will be quite useful soon
<jcastro> mrooney: I'll put it on the TODO to discuss with an lp bugs guy
<mrooney> i like the idea of auto-opening an upstream task and auto-triaging the downstream task, perhaps
<jcastro> mrooney: but tbh, at this point in the release I am focusing on links to remote bug trackers
<mrooney> then you can still have two different importances which is useful
<mrooney> jcastro: yeah I can see where it isn't a top focus :)
<mrooney> jcastro: by the way any word on UDS sponsorship results? last I heard it was the 17th, but obviously that has passed. I'd try to be more patient if it wasn't so exciting! :)
<jcastro> next week probably, we're a bit behind
<greg-g> jono said something like that in his blog post
<mrooney> greg-g: ahh, I haven't examined my google reader today
<greg-g> mrooney: yeah, it was a pretty recent post from him, last day or so
<randomaction> Hello everyone. I just posted a debdiff that will hopefully fix bug 340151 in hardy-backports, do I need to contact backporters to have it reviewed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340151 in pidgin "ICQ protocol update [March 2009]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340151
<bdmurray> randomaction: yes, if it is for a package in backports you should work with the backports team
<randomaction> Thanks, I see it's already on their mailing list anyway.
<dtchen> greg-g: refreshing my amd64 schroot currently to rebuild a kernel for you
<dtchen> greg-g: ETA until post: 4 hours
<dtchen> greg-g: i should warn you that the necessary fix won't land for jaunty final. we're discussing post-release SRU.
<greg-g> dtchen: awesome.  As long as I'm ok with my sound I'm cool :)
<dtchen> greg-g: don't worry, i have a fugly hack for PA since the linux portion won't land for final.
<dtchen> i feel like i'm at work all over again. sheesh.
<greg-g> heh, sorry man. wish I could help in other ways than testing.
<pregier> I'm seeing some nastiness between firefox-3.0 and sun-java6-plugin under hardy that doesn't seem to match any open bugs; I don't suppose anybody here with that particular combination of packages can reload http://java.sun.com/applets/jdk/1.4/demo/applets/JumpingBox/example1.html a few times to help guess what the odds are that this is reproducible?
<calc> i have 0 new bugs on OOo! :)
 * calc thinks this might be the first time he managed to get it to 0
 * bdmurray high-fives calc
<bdmurray> Anybody mind testing bug 337133 in Jaunty I just wanted some additional confirmation.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337133 in cups "Pdf file silently fails to print" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337133
<greg-g> calc: that is free drink worthy
<greg-g> bdmurray: won't print for me, writing a comment. question though, what would you call that button that is not the power button and not the cancel button on an HP printer, the one that has the icon of a piece of paper and an arrow
<greg-g> paper feed button?
<hggdh> bdmurray, print job generated successfully on Jaunty
<bdmurray> greg-g: did you try to print the whole thing or just 1 page?
<greg-g> just one page, should try whole thing
 * calc is going to try to get all his upstream bugs linked tomorrow :)
<bdmurray> I did just one page too
<calc> i might be able to get all three numbers above 90% by tomorrow :)
<greg-g> calc++
<calc> i think that might OOo as the only package on the report above 90% triaged
<greg-g> bdmurray: fails silently when printing the whole thing, well, silently on the computer. I have a flashing amber LED on the printer
<tkamppeter> bdmurray: I can also print the document of bug 337133 with the evince from Jaunty.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337133 in cups "Pdf file silently fails to print" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337133
<bdmurray> greg-g: you're just special then ;-)
<greg-g> failing with hp DeskJet 952c, here.
<greg-g> I guess
<greg-g> tkamppeter: lsusb -vv for the printer and what other information would be helpful?
 * greg-g goes to the debugging printer bugs wiki page
<greg-g> oh yeah, apport-collect!
<tkamppeter> greg-g, which bug number?
<greg-g> bug 337133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 337133 in cups "Pdf file silently fails to print" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337133
<greg-g> apport-collecting for it now
<greg-g> bdmurray: umm, I selected "read anything" for apport-collect LP authorization, but it needs "change anything."  how do I change that?
<greg-g> tries revoking its authorization
<greg-g> nope, that just caused it (apport-collect) to crash and I'm sending a bug report for that now :)
<greg-g> bug 345674   :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345674 in apport "apport-collect crashed with HTTPError in _request%28%29" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345674
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-20
<dtchen_> greg-g: sorry, that ETA was optimistic. i lost three hours due to a incorrect wiki entry.
<dtchen_> an incorrect*
<dtchen_> (now fixed, of course)
<greg-g> dtchen_: no worries
<greg-g> dtchen_: so, after last night, I have no sound, is there a way to make apt reinstall the sound modules?
<Hobbsee> greg-g: my favorite solution to that is to delete ~/.pulse-cookie, and restart X.
<Hobbsee> and then see if you have sound
<greg-g> Hobbsee: I can try that, but I'm not hopeful considering everything I did last night
<Hobbsee> greg-g: ahhh
 * Hobbsee is unaware of what happened last night
<dtchen_> greg-g: aptitude reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<dtchen_> or apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-$(uname -r)
<greg-g> testing new sound modules built by dtchen_, involved rm -rf sound/ under lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic
<dtchen_> correction: /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/
<greg-g> right :)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<dtchen> greg-g: ETA 7 mins
<greg-g> dtchen: /me nods.
<dtchen> greg-g: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<greg-g> one sec, phone
<greg-g> dtchen: just gotta dpkg it? no depmods or anything?
<dtchen> correct
<greg-g> cool.
<dtchen> if you're curious, you're running http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=dtchen/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/pcm
<greg-g> wow, bleeding edge, 4 hours ago
<greg-g> correction, 3.
<greg-g> installed, restarting, testing.
<greg-g> dtchen: dude, you're a rockstar, it isn't crashing under the same test circumstances I used before
<dtchen> greg-g: ok, and this is with the shipped /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<dtchen> i.e., with glitch-free disabled (you'll see load-module module-hal-detect tsched=0)
<greg-g> dtchen: correct.
<dtchen> excellent.
<dtchen> thanks very much for testing; i'll dent for more testers now
<greg-g> yay!
<greg-g> thank you very much for being on top of it.
<tranceenergyUSA> how long it takes to configure it and how does the interface compare to windows xp
<greg-g> not long, and better.
<tranceenergyUSA> what about the hassle of not having standard tools
<greg-g> tranceenergyUSA: that depends on the situation.
<greg-g> tranceenergyUSA: also, a better channel for this discussion would be #ubuntu-us or your Local Community team's channel, but #ubuntu-us is fine for now.
<tranceenergyUSA> cool
<tranceenergyUSA> thanks
<tranceenergyUSA> folks
<CarlFK> python-twisted is already the newest version.
<CarlFK> >>> import twisted
<CarlFK> ImportError: No module named twisted
<CarlFK> that happened after apt-get upgrade
<jmarsden> CarlFK: Check the output of    dpkg -s python-twisted   # and also    dpkg -L python-twisted  # maybe?  Do they look sane?
<CarlFK> jmarsden: http://dpaste.com/16801/
<CarlFK> juser@cp333:~$ python -c "import sys;print sys.path"
<CarlFK> ['', '/usr/lib/python26.zip', '/usr/lib/python2.6', '/usr/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2', '/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-tk', '/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-old', '/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages', '/var/lib/python-support/python2.6', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages']
<jmarsden> Hmmm.... you've got a Python that only looks in explicitly "2.6" places for libraries?
<CarlFK> seems that way
<jmarsden> I wonder if you need some special python-twisted for 2.6??  I'm not expert enough on the recent/current python transition to 2.6 to help with that.
<CarlFK> juser@cp333:/usr/lib/python2.6$ sudo ln -s /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/twisted
<CarlFK> lets see how well that works out...
<CarlFK> ImportError: No module named zope.interface
<CarlFK> swell.
<jmarsden> Sounds like the whole python transition think just "got" you somehow...
<jmarsden> You could try asking in #ubuntu-motu in case there is someone there who really knows all about the python 2.6 transition and what state it is in...?
<jmarsden> But it's not really a support channel...
<dholbach> good morning
<mrooney> dholbach: morning again :)
<mrooney> about bed time for me
<dholbach> hi mrooney
<YoBoY> yo
<dominiks> hey, im reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase/Classes/Triaging right now.. and there is "Assigning bugs to the proper package." as one of the tasks for bug triaging
<dominiks> how can I assign correct package to bug.. when I'm not member of Bug Control team please?
<rww> dominiks: click the down arrow to the left of the entry in the "Affects" column in the table at the top of the report, then type the package name under "Package", or click "(Choose...)" for a search box. Fill out any other changes, then click "Save Changes". That works for me, and I'm not in the bugcontrol team.
<dominiks> thanks :)
<dominiks> i wasn't logged in Launchpad.. what a shame :p
<Tuxist> hi
<Tuxist> i have a problem with nfs and heimdal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/343897
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343897 in nfs-utils "heimdal brocken with nfs4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Tuxist> have anybody a solution for my problem ?
<BUGabundo> Tuxist: from what I've read
<BUGabundo> nfs is broken in many places
<Tuxist> i can't mount keberos crypted volumes
<sbeattie> Tuxist: with nfsv4 on linux, don't you have to set fsid in /etc/exports?
<Tuxist> no
<Tuxist> it's is recomment ?
<Tuxist> i have set fsid=0 whis no change of my problem
<sbeattie> are you able to get nfsv4 working without heimdal?
<sbeattie> what mount command did you issue?
<Tuxist> http://pastebin.com/m420e815c
<sbeattie> if you do 'mount -t nfs4 -o rw,sec=krb5p nfs.wehrwolf.local: /home' manually, does that work?
<Tuxist> http://pastebin.com/m519e05ac
<Tuxist> same error
<Tuxist> pam ldap runs perfect only problems with nfs
<sbeattie> and you had set fsid=0 in /etc/exports for /export/users on the server side and restarted the nfs daemons?
<sbeattie> does it work without encryption? i.e. does 'mount -t nfs4 -o rw nfs.wehrwolf.local: /home' work?
<Tuxist> it runs now thanks
<Tuxist> i have forgotten to restart nfs-common
<sbeattie> well, bah, I was going to (a) congratulate Tuxist and (b) ask him/her to close the bug, since it's working.
<Tuxist> same issue after restart
<Tuxist> nfs and heimdal
<sectech> Crap... an update broke my sound.
<sectech> Have we been getting any pulseaudio issues within the last 24 hours?
<BUGabundo> sectech: yes
<BUGabundo> know prob
<BUGabundo> I gets fixed and the next update breaks it
<BUGabundo> dan has a kernel patch for 64bits on his kernel repo
<sectech> Ahhh... ok...  <cancels report>
<sectech> do you have a link?
<sectech> I know quite a few Dans
<sectech> was it an actual pulseaudio regression? I could always revert back to the previous version
<BUGabundo> sectech: try https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed]
<BUGabundo> remember that not all audio bugs are dupes!
<BUGabundo> sectech: I tried it after yesterday update
<BUGabundo> without much luck!
<sectech> I guess we can expect a lot of these report within the next little bit then
<sectech> This is actually an intrepid system too
<sectech> Lets see if this test kernel works
<sectech> nopee...
<sectech> Okay someone stating that a bug has been fixed in a future release is not really sufficient when the issue is in the current release.
<sectech> It's great that the audio problem is fixed in Jaunty but intrepid is our current release and even if it wasn't it still is supported
<Ampelbein> sectech: When something is fixed in jaunty and the fix is important: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure . If the bug is minor and a backport is possible: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#request-new-packages
<sectech> Ampelbein, I don't actually have the patch though, the triager just set it to fix released with just the explanation that it was fixed in jaunty.
<Ampelbein> sectech: bug 330814?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<sectech> Ahh there we go...that's the original one.
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> foo
<dominiks> moo
<thekorn_> bar
<bddebian> :)
<dominiks> BugSquad noob question: How to triag bug, which was resolved by his reporter himself please?
<bdmurray> dominiks: was it a configuration issue or something else?
<dominiks> bdmurray: yes
<BUGabundo> oii
<BUGabundo> bddebian: 4x ?
<bdmurray> dominiks: in that case Invalid may be the best choice
<bdmurray> You can check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status for guidance
<dominiks> bdmurray: ok, thanks a lot for help
<dominiks> one more question.. after "invalidating" such bug.. it won't be googleable anymore right? in such case.. maybe it should go to FAQ's of some kind of knowledge base.. for other user's reference..
<bddebian> BUGabundo: ?
<greg-g> dominiks: what is the bug number?
<dug_> could anyone mark this as high priority, was hoping it would be corrected before jaunty release, thanks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/291135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 291135 in sun-java6 "Out of date java 6 plugin installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dominiks> greg-g: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/292805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 292805 in ubuntu "macbook 3.1 - wrong layout on italian keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> bdmurray: would something like that bug (misdetected keyboard by kernel) be something to report against the kernel? It seems that since there is that config option they know the issue fairly well and might not be able to work around it.
 * greg-g goes to get lunch
<dominiks> bdmurray: yes, you are right
<BUGabundo> bddebian: you now have 3 echos!
<bddebian> BUGabundo: Ah nice :)
<BUGabundo> Pici: you are lucky that "newnick" is not taken eheh
<Pici> BUGabundo: I was surprised
<BUGabundo> Pici: actually freenode and other networks should have some nicks reserved for that very purpose
<dominiks> Could somebody please set importance level to Wishlist for bug 345857? I wasn't able to do it myself... thanks.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/345857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345857 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] DOSBox Game Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345857
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345857 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] DOSBox Game Launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> who can I nag for bug 268727?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268727 in netspeed "new upstream version of netspeed applet 0.15" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268727
<BUGabundo> need it to fix bug 335507
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335507 in netspeed "netspeed applet will not measure wired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335507
<sbeattie> dominiks: done, thanks.
<dominiks> sbeattie: thank you
<greg-g> BUG... grrr
<bdmurray> mrooney: if you made a ppa of the patch for bug 310551 can you add a debdiff for sponsoring too?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310551 in workrave "workrave doesn't receive keyboard/mouse events" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310551
<mrooney> bdmurray: I can if you think it has value, although the commenter said he was going to patch debian and sync
<bdmurray> mrooney: its up to you, he is the upstream developer so will probably get it done
<dominiks> Could somebody please set importance level to Wishlist for bug 345175? I wasn't able to do it myself... thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345175 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libgnomedbmm - C++ wrappers for libgnomedb" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345175
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping, dominiks
<dominiks> charlie-tca: thank you
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: it would have happened automatically
<charlie-tca> yeah? I didn't know that was set up now.
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: yes, if something is tagged needs-packaging it'll get wishlisted automatically
<dominiks> oh.. i didn't know it either.. thanks for info
<charlie-tca> Thanks for that info. Things just get better and better.
<amishgandhi> hi
<amishgandhi> I installed ubuntu 8.10 and am having a problem with internet download speed
<amishgandhi> it is very slow
<BUGabundo> amishgandhi: check ipv6 bug
<BUGabundo> on launchpad
<BUGabundo> for more help, please go to #ubuntu channel
<BUGabundo> that is more oriented for user help
<BUGabundo> thanks
<paul_> anybody here with some c (and possibly lesstif) knowledge. I can prevent bug 124573 from happening (in nedit) but only by reversing an upstream patch of 4.5 years ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124573 in lesstif2 "xmgrace with LessTif crashes when Esc key is pressed on menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124573
<paul_> The issue is also upstream at https://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1578451&group_id=8596&atid=108596 but upstream is nearly dead
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 1578451 "Crash when pressing ESC in an open menu" [Pri: 5,Open]
<dtchen> paul_: if you'll generate a patch, we can get it into jaunty.
<paul_> the patch is rather small
<paul_> it is in sourceforge
<paul_> ^^
<dtchen> sf is blocked here
<paul_> but I am not sure it is really clean
<paul_> wait a moment
<dtchen> ok, i see it
<dtchen> yay for horkarounds
<dtchen> go ahead and submit it, please
<paul_> I attached it to the bug report (bug 124573)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 124573 in lesstif2 "xmgrace with LessTif crashes when Esc key is pressed on menu" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124573
<paul_> dtchen: can you have a look at it? Would appreciate some feedback.
<dtchen> i will later tonight
<paul_> ok, please comment in the bug tracker than, I am nearly going to bed.
<dtchen> ok, ping me tomorrow if i haven't.
<paul_> ok
<paul_> just for your knowledge, I am also preparing a NMU for lesstif for Debian, solving some other issues as well
<paul_> basically giving some love to lesstif
<dtchen> great, syncs are good
<barberio> Hi. Anyone else want to confirm that the latest builds of python2.6-minimal have been built without zlib?
<barberio> At least, on Jaunty they have.
<bdmurray> barberio: How could someone test that?
<barberio> Check to see if something that runs against python2.6 fails because of lack of zlib support?
<sbeattie> barberio: do you have a specific example? That would help.
<barberio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6/+bug/346123
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346123 in python2.6 "zlib missing from python-minimal" [Undecided,New]
<barberio> deluge fails on start complaining about missing zlib. Poking around the python2.6 installed, it seems like there is no zlib support there.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: are you testing it?
<barberio> I *think* 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 was working fine, and had the expected zlib functions. Any way to compare the files that were in that package, with the ones in the current package, to see if there's obviously a missing ext or mod?
<bdmurray> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24106595/python2.6_2.6.1-1ubuntu3_2.6.1-1ubuntu4.diff.gz
<bdmurray> from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.6
<barberio> That's changes in the source, not changes in the product binary packages.
<barberio> Ah. Luckily, I still have the apt cache file.
<barberio> Nope. ubuntu3 lacks a zlib extention too.
<thekorn> really? I've a fresh install from today here, deluged is working and python -c "import zlib" too
<barberio> Which binary platform?
<thekorn> barberio, i386
<barberio> That's very odd.
 * barberio checks around some more.
<barberio> Okay, -c "import zlib" works out fine here too.
<barberio> There must be something damaged in deluged.
<thekorn> ok, python -c "import zlib; zlib.compress('boo')" is a better testcase
<barberio> Let's try downgrading deluge...
<barberio> And now it works
<barberio> Now to work out why deluge was throwing errors that made it look like python didn't have zlib support.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-21
<dominiks> it's a pleasure to work with you guys...
<dominiks> i was trying to work with Debian community before.. but it was real pain...
<BUGabundo> some one needs to read maco blog
<BUGabundo> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/03/ubuntu-developers-arent-scary.html
<maco> heard mah name
<maco> lol
<BUGabundo> dominiks: ^^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> you girls like to write
<BUGabundo> still have 6 blog entries from amger
<BUGabundo> *amber
<dominiks> lol
<dominiks> java community in debian is pretty dead :(
<dominiks> i just deleted all my packages from mentors web.. nobody was interested anyway'
<dominiks> ops sry wrong chat..
<calc> my upstream bug report numbers are better now - 87.56% 84.98% 98.62% :)
<Andre_Gondim> when i reported some bug, may I change in launchpad the release nominate? or it's only the sponsor can do this?
<Andre_Gondim> when i report some bug, may I change in launchpad the release nominate? or it's only the sponsor that has to do this?
<Ryan52> Andre_Gondim: please don't repeat yourself.
<bittin_>  /wi1
<mdinstuhl> Morning everyone!
<bromic94> hey i have issues with connecting to wpa2 enterprise can anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> bromic94: I would try in #ubuntu . This channel is mostly for bug triage.
<bromic94> charlie-tca: that is a bug
<bromic94> i am trying to find out why the "fix" would not work
<charlie-tca> sorry, I did not see anything about a "fix" in your question
<charlie-tca> Which bug is that?
<dominiks> hello, there is broken link on wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#An%20idea%20to%20improve%20Ubuntu
<dominiks> it should be http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ instead of https://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<greg-g> dominiks: would you be willing to change that for us? that'd be awesome.
<dominiks> sure :)
<greg-g> dominiks: thank you.
<dominiks> is it possible to convert bug to a question if there are some comments already?
<greg-g> dominiks: yes.
<dominiks> greg-g: thank you
<greg-g> np
<YoBoY> bug 247978 << whishlist i try to send it upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247978 in bash-completion "Xine also supports mkv files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247978
<Rocket2DMn> hey all, bug 346477 - I am able to reproduce this, but I'm not sure if the behavior is intentional, and if it should be wishlist or just low priority
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346477 in ubuntu "Places menu right click bug" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346477
<Rocket2DMn> im preparing a response, and filing it under gnome-menus
<jgoguen> bug 225797, it was explained to me over email that it should be left Triaged, not Won't Fix, because Thunderbird isn't version-specific so it's possible Thunderbird 3 will be provided in previous Ubuntu versions, but the bug has been set to Won't Fix.  Which is correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225797 in thunderbird "thunderbird's "subject or sender" search searches "from" field rather than "sender"" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225797
<Rocket2DMn> well jgoguen , gnomefreak set it that way, he's on the mozilla team
<jgoguen> Rocket2DMn: ok, thanks. Just wanted to make sure.
<Rocket2DMn> i wouldve left it Triaged, or even Fix Committed, but maybe they have plans to have a new package for TB when they do add tb3
<dominiks> Hey, are there some tips or recommendations for setting up local testing environment (Intrepid/Jaunty, dual boot? live cd? etc...)  for BugSquad members please?
<BUGabundo> daily live cds is a good way
<BUGabundo> just need to rsync then every so often
<BUGabundo> but that won't help much on older releases
<BUGabundo> maybe a virtual machine, if you have the RAM for it, dominiks
<greg-g> there are pre-built VMWare images of all the releases, but I forget where :)
<dominiks> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ ?
<BUGabundo> greg cdimage
<BUGabundo> ot at least it used too
 * BUGabundo checks site
<BUGabundo> http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
 * BUGabundo wonders why not VirtualBox ones too!
<BUGabundo> OEM requesite?
<BUGabundo> bah but that dir is dead
<BUGabundo> last one is 7.10
<BUGabundo> both are.... it's the same
<dominiks> thanks for tip... i'm gonna get myself more familiar with VMWare soon :)
<maco> i have a jaunty vbox vm up on the pirate bay.....there's also ubuntu-vm-builder
<maco> ubuntu-vm-builder builds a fresh up to date vm in kvm
<BUGabundo> maco I forgot about vm-builder
<BUGabundo> didn't work for me both times I tried it
<BUGabundo> filled bugs... got them fixed
<dominiks> there should be a wiki page with all info (best practices) regarding setting up various testing environments (e.g. for reproducing bugs on old Ubuntu releases) for BugSquad newbies
<BUGabundo> dominiks: feel free to start it!
<dominiks> hmm.. maybe I will.. later.. need get more experiences first :)
<BUGabundo> you can start it, and then have others feel in the gaps
<BUGabundo> from my experience it's a question of inercia!
<dominiks> i found similar page existing in wiki already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-03-22
<greg-g> dangit, forgot to install dtchen's kernel instead of the one from the jaunty repos on this last upgrade. It is amazing how quick the repo kernel fails with pulse.
<BUGabundo1> greg-g: really?
<greg-g> yes
<BUGabundo1> didn't dtchen fix got merged?
<BUGabundo1> bah!!!
<BUGabundo1> I asked him 2x before upgrading!
<BUGabundo1> but sound is still working!
<BUGabundo1> guess I can't reboot until dtchen fix it again or I downgrade
<BUGabundo1> :((
<greg-g> BUGabundo1: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<BUGabundo1> yes I know
<BUGabundo1> I'm on the bug report
<greg-g> BUGabundo1: so install that one and you should be fine, it is newer than the kernel in the repo
<BUGabundo1> it wasn't before the update
<BUGabundo1> maybe dtchen respined it
<BUGabundo1> if it fixes the prob (confirmed on the bug) why not have it in ?
<greg-g> alpha freeze rules
<greg-g> they're thinking of doing an SRU after release for it
<greg-g> last I heard from daniel, at least.
<BUGabundo1> bah!
<BUGabundo1> is there and apt repo for that?
<BUGabundo1> seems I'm going to need it
<dominiks> good night everyone...
<BUGabundo1> greg-g: is there and apt repo for that?
<greg-g> BUGabundo knows not to ask a question then leave
<greg-g> (the answer is no)
<YoBoY> bug 311525 << wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311525 in bash-completion ".oga/.ogv extensions should be auto-completed for media players in command line" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311525
<HammerHead66> hello all
<HammerHead66> anyone working on the suspend/resume bug?
<Hobbsee> there's a single bug?
<HammerHead66> well when I was checking on it there seemed to be a lot of them
<Hobbsee> it's fairly safe to say that people are always looking at making hibernate work better
<HammerHead66> ok so is there any on that is working on that probelm?
<HammerHead66> *anyone
<HammerHead66> ﻿Hobbsee: what are you working on?
<Hobbsee> right now?  I'm wondering why hibernate suddenly broke, and on a computing assignment.
<HammerHead66> any way I can help you?
<HammerHead66> ok anyone need any help?
<YoBoY> bug 248057 << wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248057 in bash-completion "zip files should be completion candidates for jar." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248057
<Hobbsee> hrm.  It worked that time!
<HammerHead66> ﻿YoBoY: I am new to fixing bugs so what do I need to do to fix it? Where do I look to go through the steps to fix it?
<HammerHead66> ok if you never take anyone under your wing how is anyone going to help you to fix all of these problems?
<dominiks> HammerHead66: hey, you could join BugSquad first - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad - to get yourself familiar with LP bug system :)
<HammerHead66> I have done that
<dominiks> oh, great
<dominiks> there is a lot of info in wiki how to get involved
<HammerHead66> I have been translating text to english
<HammerHead66> ok I'll see what I can get into
<dominiks> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate - there are many ways you can start :)
<YoBoY> HammerHead66: sorry, what ?  what do you want to fix ?  :p
<papo> maxb: Oh nice you're in there too :)
<maxb> There are so many Ubuntu channels - gets a bit overwhelming at times :-)
<papo> maxb: my "problem" is that I submitted a bug for the fglrx package and now someone marked it as duplicate of a bunch of other bugs but I disagree. Symptoms are different and most of the bugs contain so little information that one can't possibly claim that this is the same problem
<maxb> state the bugnumbers?
<papo> mine is 346372
<papo> I provided a lot of details, log files, config files etc.
<papo> and a duplicate of this is "I install fglrx,I can,t enter X . RS780G chip"
<papo> I mean maybe it's the same bug but I find it very risky to claim this from that little information provided
<papo> I just shouldn't have bought the laptop with that card... I'm used to fix drivers when they fail and here I can't do anything... kind of makes me sad :(
<papo> oh wait that was the wrong channel
<papo> maxb: sorry again :(
<freinhard> is #331719 a dup of #329860 ? i'd say yes.
<brendon> why is it that all the bugs I see after clicking the link for "new" bugs are all from 2006~2007 ???
<YoBoY> brendon: it's the default order, change this in the search form
<BUGabundo> hay YoBoY, hi
<YoBoY> olà BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> acento ao contrário! isto n é francês!
<YoBoY> ^^
<brendon> thanks YoBoY
<YoBoY> BUGabundo: the french keymap don't offer the á
<BUGabundo> really? didn't know that!
<greg-g> BUGabundo: to answer you question from yesterday: no, there will not be a repo of daniel's kernel image. just download it and install it.
<BUGabundo> ok greg-g. thanks
<BUGabundo> so that's the only fix now until release and SRU ?
<greg-g> BUGabundo: yes.
<BUGabundo> greg-g: thanks once again!
<bittin-> Ã/wi7
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-22
<Hellow> Could someone mark bug #543851 as wishlist, please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543851 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu) "New upstream 173.14.25 available (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543851
<nigelb> micahg: got any new mails on bug squad ML?
<micahg> nigelb: yours
<nigelb> micahg: phew :)  I didnt get the confirmation mail.  got worried it got lost
<mwhudson> apologies if this is not the place to ask this
<mwhudson> but this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377598 is still affecting me in lucid
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 377598 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[i945gm] Video corruption when disabling internal monitor (affects: 5)" [High,Confirmed]
<mwhudson> even though it's fix released for xf86-video-intel
<Damascene> hello, I wonder why mozilla-plugins-gnash isn't a dependences of gnash?
<kklimonda> Damascene: because gnash can be used as a standalone application afair
<Damascene> so someone thinks that people installing gnash may not use it with firefox?!!
<Damascene> is there a bug about that or I might file one?
<kklimonda> Damascene: people who want to use it with firefox should install firefox plugin
<Damascene> what if some one doens't think so? might he file a bug?
<kklimonda> Damascene: and what is your reasoning?
<persia> mwhudson: There's two tasks in that bug: looks like the kernel portion isn't resolved yet.  Are you sure you're still seeing issues in the X driver?
<mwhudson> persia: i'm running a kernel newer than that linked in the freedesktop.org bug report
<mwhudson> i thnk
<Damascene> I think 99% of people download flash player is for web
<mwhudson> hm, maybe not
<persia> mwhudson: Ah, you reopened it (I've just gotten through the log).
<mwhudson> i don't think i touched the status did i?
<persia> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/377598/+activity claims you did (about 6 weeks ago) or else I'm confused.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 377598 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[i945gm] Video corruption when disabling internal monitor (affects: 5)" [High,Confirmed]
<mwhudson> persia: oh yeah, so i did
<mwhudson> i'm not sure i meant to though...
<Damascene> kklimonda, ?
<persia> mwhudson: I think the change was correct.  Try catching someone in #ubuntu-kernel (early in your morning Tues-Sat is likely best), and see what information you can provide to help them investigate further.
<mwhudson> persia: ok
<mwhudson> persia: thanks
<kklimonda> Damascene: you may fill the bug but I don't think it's something that should be fixed - there are two plugins and gnash is the name of the standalone application
 * persia would support wontfixing that : the firefox plugins *should* be installed separately.
<persia> I believe there's even a helper tool installed by default that tries to install packaged plugins by preference (although this may be buggy)
<Damascene> if we install adobe flash player doesn't it comes with a plugin in firefox or people are using it for other perpse
<Damascene> *purpose
<Damascene> I think then we should file a bug against adobe flash player installing a plug in firefox by default. right?
<persia> I think that Adobe sticks everything in one package (standalone and plugin).  I don't happen to think this is best practice.  As the Adobe packages aren't controlled by us, we can't fix that bug.
<persia> Damascene: We can't : there's no bug tracker for the Adobe packages, but I agree it would be nice to do so.
<Damascene> if some one reported that to Adobe. they well think he is mad without doubt
<persia> Why?
<persia> Adobe certainly endorses the use of flash in contexts other than browsers.
<Damascene> do you know any one who do so? me. no
<persia> Actually, I do.
<persia> Lots of folks use flash for demos of various sorts.
<persia> I even use flash as the default interface for my smallest handheld.
<Damascene> but not the majority for sure
<persia> But is that because of this bug, or is this bug not important because of that?
<Damascene> why we don't file it against gnash and ask them to include it in their package as adobe do?
<Damascene> persia, it's a bug for me
<persia> I believe gnash has the correct behaviour and adobe doesn't.
<persia> I believe filing a bug against gnash would be precisely the wrong thing to do.
<Damascene> I heard "it's ubuntu's choice to package them separately"
<Damascene> you might install vlc without needing to use it with firefox but not a flash player for most user. any way I've had enough of that. maybe I'll file a bug or I might not. I'll think about it later
<kklimonda> Damascene: but as there are valid use cases for having a standalone flash player and not plugin you would have to rename gnash -> gnash-player and mozilla-plugin-gnash -> gnash. and then what about konqueror plugin?
<persia> Damascene: I don't see any supporting evidence of that being an Ubuntu-specific choice.  The lack of recommends or depends matches Debian.
<Damascene> maybe this attitude against gnash because it has many weaknesses and it is not used by many people. I agree on that
<kklimonda> right, we believe that it's unsuitable for users and are making it hard to install both gnash and swfdec on purpose. That's why we use alternatives system so people can have all 3 plugins installed at the same time.. oh, wait..
<Damascene> good you mentioned swfdec. I've installed the "swfdec-mozilla" but there was no change in firefox. is it a bug?
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> well, it's probably a bug if it doesn't work
<Damascene> thanks for letting me have this nice conversation
<Damascene> we are serving the community. trying to find what is the best. and I agree gnash doesn't look like a flash player for web browser right now
<persia> On the other hand, gnash is *way better* as an integrated component.  Adobe doesn't expose their libraries well without special licensing.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<Akos> hi everyone
<Akos> is there a channel for ubuntu-server specific bugs, or this is the right place for it?
<andol> Akos: Well, there is the channel #ubuntu-server, even if it's not really specific to handling bugs. I guess this channel is a good general choice no matter, but with #ubuntu-server as a second choice in case the bugs involves som rather techinal server issues. kind of.
<Akos> i dropped this question beacause i'd triage some bugs, just so i know where to bring the discussion (:
<andol> Akos: Well, feel free to begin here then :)
<Akos> andol: thank you (:
<persia> Akos: Just to add another opinion: this is the correct channel for triaging bugs: #ubuntu-server for coordinating development and support.
<Akos> okay, this makes more sence then. I shall stick around here. Too many channels confuse me (parting from #ubuntu-server )
<chrisccoulson> does anyone speak czech here?
<cjwatson> can anyone reproduce the infinite loop in bug 540579?
<bcurtiswx_> hmm.. my computer has a light that comes on when my computer sees it's plugged in.. yet right now ubuntu shows my battery is discharging....??
<bcurtiswx_> computer = laptop
<vish> pedro_: hi.. got a min? could you have a look at Bug #527569 ? I have evolution frozen atm , i'v tried to attach and got a backtrace
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 527569 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution freezes often [evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() ] (affects: 2)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527569
<pedro_> vish, yup, let me have a look , one sec
<vish> it already has a backtrace the first one i started evolution /in/ gdb
<vish> the second one i used (gdb) attach , but when i tried the Ctrl+c it doesnt seem to work if the program was already running , so i just skipped the option and retrieved the bt
<vish> wasnt sure if that was the right way [to skip continue], hence checking :)
<greg-g> ugh
<pedro_> vish, could you get another one? the first one seems better but is missing a few symbols
<Pici> again
<pedro_> vish, install the dbg packages for the libraries which are having a ?? as a symbol like:
<pedro_> ?? () from /usr/lib/evolution-data-server-1.2/camel-providers/libcamelpop3.so
<BlackZ> hey pedro_ ! how are you ?
<vish> pedro_: evolution is frozen now , so i can use the attach , but would an install now help?
<pedro_> vish, nope, you need to run the program again if you installed the dbg packages after the execution of that program
<vish> pedro_: ok , will do that..  thanks
<pedro_> vish, you're welcome, just ping me if you need help with the backtrace
<vish> pedro_: the only problem is , if i try to do a (gdb) continue and then try Ctrl+c  for an already frozen program , it doesnt end the program , is skipping the continue ok [if the program is already frozen]?
<pedro_> vish, if the process is hanged and you attach gdb to it, it should (the vast majority of the programs) show you  the backtrace and there's no need to use continue/ctr+c method
<pedro_> vish, but since you can reproduce it easily, run it under gdb and wait for the issue to appear then attach that log
<vish> ok. neat , thanks..
<pedro_> vish, also , are you getting any evolution-data-server crash/hang ?
<pedro_> vish, could you check using the same method and attach that output to the report as well?
<vish> pedro_: havent noticed the evo-data-sever causing problems , only the evolution is frozen
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: I had pinged you about 2 bugs last night, did you see them?
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - yes, thanks
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: gpm upstream comments were a bit harsh :(
<chrisccoulson> nigelb - yeah, they were fair though
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: ubuntu had agreed to use their convention, but we have deviated this time though
<chrisccoulson> we have a habit of making changes like this without discussing them with anyone, and GNOME has been string-frozen for ages too
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: we'll be undoing?
<chrisccoulson> i understand why hughsie is a bit annoyed with us
<chrisccoulson> i think one of the changes was already undone
<nigelb> oh, great :)
<chrisccoulson> i think people proposing these changes at a distro-level often don't appreciate the effort involved
<chrisccoulson> especially at this stage of the cycle. every time we change a string, it has to be translated again in every language
<nigelb> I know, I was surprised that the change got uploaded (urm, you did I think)
<Damascene> any one using vlc on lucid?   http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/taha/lameyatebnalqayem.mp3 causing white noise
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: I've been banging that drum at the installer level for years
<cjwatson> so now I'm just really hard-arsed
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson - yeah, it wouldn't have been so bad if the people proposing the changes did so a little bit earlier in the cycle
<chrisccoulson> but they all landed on the day of UI freeze
<cjwatson> freezes are like speed limits - they're a limit, not a target
<chrisccoulson> and our UI freeze is already way past the GNOME string freeze
<nigelb> cjwatson: the gpm upstream pretty much blasted me :(
<chrisccoulson> nigelb, don't take it personally
<chrisccoulson> i think he's upset with us in general
<nigelb> chrisccoulson: I was in shock for like first few minutes ;)
<nigelb> then I realized, I represented Ubuntu there, so he's just taking it out at Ubuntu
<vish> pedro_: for > ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0  which dbygsym should i install , i installed all these http://paste.ubuntu.com/399326/ , these were the ones i found having ?? in the last bt
<vish> btw , this is the bt now> http://paste.ubuntu.com/399325/ , it only has ?? for  /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<pedro_> vish, you installed the -cli (C# binding) instead of the one for that symbol
<nigelb> vish: I think I figured out the solution to our troubles in the hook.  Should get some time to fix those today :)
<pedro_> vish, the easier way to know which package to install is doing a : dpkg -S /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
<pedro_> vish, then install the -dbgsym package for the package the command returns to you
<vish> pedro_: yeah , that[-cli] was the closest glib had , it didn have any other dbgsym
 * vish looks again
<vish> rather is was -cil-
<pedro_> vish, if the -dbgsym is not available for you just install the -dbg one: libglib2.0-0-dbg
<vish> right , thanks
<pedro_> np
<vish> heh , evo is being quite the prankster :/   now that i have the -dbg installed it doesnt want to crash :s
<nigelb> vish: got some time for testing ;)
<nigelb> vish: I think I have ironed out all the troubles.  ping me if you got the time
<vish> nigelb: heading out now, will be back in a bit.. i'll ping you asap
<nigelb> vish: k
<nigelb> pedro_: how do we get the list of bugs for the hugday into the wiki? is there a tool?
<yofel> nigelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing#Generate%20the%20bug%20list ?
<nigelb> yofel: thank you :)
<nigelb> bdmurray: is there a place I could see the source for the script that does the patch tagging and subscribing?
<bdmurray> nigelb: No, not yet
<nigelb> bdmurray: seems to subscribe reviewers when release team is subscribed for FFE
<bdmurray> nigelb: what's the exact team name?
<nigelb> bdmurray: ubuntu-release
<bdmurray> nigelb: that's in there what is the bug number?
<nigelb> bug 221332
<ubot4`> nigelb: Bug 221332 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/221332 is private
 * nigelb kicks ubot4` 
<bdmurray> nigelb: I'll have to do some digging to find out when ubuntu-release was subscribed vs when my script hit it.
<nigelb> bdmurray: ah.  a small gap and the script hit it :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: I'm not positive but if that is the case I think I'll increase the amount of time between script runs
<bdmurray> since this has happened more than 1x
<nigelb> we've been fighting against an active script :)
<nigelb> never stays below 200 :D
<alex_mayorga> hi! Just wondering if there's anything I can contribute to bug 543114
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543114 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini() (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543114
<alex_mayorga> or bug 94494
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 94494 in debian (and 2 other projects) "[needs-packaging] Songbird (affects: 34) (dups: 3)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94494
<nigelb> bdmurray: I need a merge of lp-gm-scripts some time this week to add a reviewers team icon, working on getting it done
<bdmurray> nigelb: cool, that should be no problem
<nigelb> bdmurray: thank you :)
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: looking
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: thanks!
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: I made that bug private earlier, why did you make it public?
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: why should it be private?
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: out of ignorance I guess :(
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: it has a coredump.gz, which can contain confidential information
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: oh! sorry then
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: apport retracer will remove it automatically and provide stack trace
<nigelb> and then make it public
<micahg> nigelb: no, the retracer will not necessarily make it public
<nigelb> micahg: oh.  Didn't know.
<hggdh> because the expanded backtrace *may* contain private data. A triager still has to go through it, and make the decision
<nigelb> ah.
<hggdh> what happens is the retracer does a 'bt full' -- the 'full' means dump variable contents
<nigelb> which might contain private information
<persia`> skihero: Hey.  Welcome to the bug coordination channel.
<persia`> Lots of good links in the /topic here, and if you've any questions, just ask, and someone will likely be happy to answer.
<skihero> persia`: thnx, really need to learn somethig
 * bjwebb wonders if there is any more he can do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/542237
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542237 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "UK Colemak Layout has bottom row offset (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<alex_mayorga> so there's nothing else needed from this end on those?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, those which?
<hggdh> ;-)
<hggdh> or, better stating, which 'those'?
<persia`> bjwebb: Looks in a good state to me.  Marking Triaged/Low
<bjwebb> persia`: okay
<bjwebb> persia`: i'd just really like to see it fixed in release, but i guess its unlikely
<bjwebb> its annoying, it'll be a major pain for anyone that uses colemak in a uk, and it was literally patched in by someone who thought the right way was wrong :/
<persia`> bjwebb: Just needs a developer to push the change.
<alex_mayorga> 543114 and 194494
<bjwebb> persia`: okay
<hggdh> bug 543114
 * hggdh kicks ubot4` 
 * BUGabundo_remote helps pushing it of the clif
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, for ug 543114 we need to wait for apport to do its magiv
<hggdh> magic
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo_remote: LOL
<hggdh> alex_mayorga, bug 194494 will start getting some attention now (pedro just set it assigned)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 194494 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with NotImplementedError in _on_error() (affects: 257) (dups: 32)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194494
<hggdh> BUGabundo_remote, thank you, it helped
<alex_mayorga> thanks, just saw that on my mailbox
<BUGabundo_remote> hggdh: it's a question of how hard you push them
<hggdh> BUGabundo_remote, I see. I need to get more, er, assertive ;-)
<BUGabundo_remote> or violent
<BUGabundo_remote> this bots only know one way
<BUGabundo_remote> until someone passes laws forbiding it
<BUGabundo_remote> enjoy kinking bots arse, instead humans
<cactaur> Hey I have a question. So I've found duplicate bug reports. One has been recently filed by apport and has a status as "New", and the other was done by hand, but has already been triaged. Which one should I mark as the duplicate, since the former looks more complete, but apparently the latter was complete enough.
<cactaur> I'm talking about bug #345387 vs. #522102
<hggdh> bug 345387 552102
<ubot4`> hggdh: Bug 345387 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/345387 is private
<cactaur> bug 522102
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 522102 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unable to set 4 horizontal desktops (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522102
<cactaur> Not to mention the latter is in the wrong category.
<hggdh> cactaur, go ahead and set 522102 as a dup of 345287
<cactaur> All right, thanks!
<hggdh> cactaur, and thank you for helping ;-)
<Linux000> Does anyone know how to downgrade a package in terminal?
<jibel> who manage the package status page http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/ ?
<hggdh> Linux000, if you have the .deb, just sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<Linux000> hggdh: Thanks, I will try to find the deb's
<hggdh> jibel, what is the issue there?
<hggdh> (and, probably, #ubuntu-quality or #ubuntu-testing is a better place to ask)
<jibel> It would be nice to add grub2 in lowlovel
<micahg> jibel: ubuntu-qa-website
<hggdh> Linux000, also, with apt-get -- apt-get --reinstall install xpto =1.2.3.4-0ubuntu27
<jibel> micahg, thanks
<micahg> jibel: project on LP :)
<jibel> Yes, I'll file a bug,
<hggdh> of course, there is the micahg bot to answer ;-)
<Linux000> Hmm, will try that :)
 * micahg goes hunting for factoids
<hggdh> Linux000, when in doubt... man apt-get ;-)
<Linux000> I tried, that couldn't find anything
<hggdh> Linux000, heh. In the SYNOPSIS...
<Linux000> Ahh
<hggdh> Linux000, no prob. This is an UNIX man page, after all, not expected to be easy to use ;-)
<vish> hmm , i'm having a weird problem ,the system slows down and everything is slow to react[random]. the mouse pointer has no lag though... earlier i used to SAK/logout of session and return to session and everything would be fine.. ..  now , i seem to have a workaround of sorts.. when i switch to a guest session and return , everything is normal and works fine... anyone heard of such a bug?
<vish> no errors in logs or .xsession-errors either :s
<baptistemm_> hello
<baptistemm_> can someone raise importance of bug 544434 (I guess uninstallable software is quite important)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544434 in ufraw (Ubuntu) "ufraw not installable due to dependency libexiv2-5 not installable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544434
<zerwas> I hope this channel is okay to ask my question: I don't know where to file a request for having a suitable theme in Chromium package by default
<jcastro> zerwas: I've filed one, it's not so simple
<micahg> bug 543619
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543619 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Ship ambiance/radiance themes by default (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543619
<jcastro> chromium doesn't have a system place to put themes
<zerwas> I see. That fact might make it quite difficult
 * hggdh should know better than to try fglrx again :-(
<nigelb> hggdh: hey, wrote my next apport hook :)
<hggdh> nigelb, cool! There are now only about 9,637 packages to get a hook ;-)
<hggdh> (give or take a few thousands)
<nigelb> hggdh: one at a time
<hggdh> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-23
<flyin> I've got a quick question about whether or not to file a bug report. The package is erlang-snmp. I ran into a bug that I believe has been fixed in a newer upstream version than is packaged in Ubuntu 9.10. Is it appropriate to file a bug report in launchpad?
<jeanfi> Hello, maybe a 'triager' should take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357264 and close it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 357264 in ubuntu "In Jaunty 9.04 using theme New Wave will block IBM Lotus Notes 8.5 from starting (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> jeanfi: done, thanks for bringing this up here
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/
<baptistemm> Hi there
<baptistemm> How important is a bug about an uninstallable package -> bug 544434
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544434 in ufraw (Ubuntu) "ufraw not installable due to dependency libexiv2-5 not installable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544434
<baptistemm> it just need a rebuild
<baptistemm> *needs*
<yofel> baptistemm: odd thing is: here in lucid ufraw depends on libexiv2-6
<baptistemm> yofel, don't you have my ppa in your source.list ?
<baptistemm> :)
<baptistemm> could have it been rebuilt in the meantime?
<yofel> what I have installed is: *** 0.16-1build1 0   600 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages
<baptistemm> ...
<yofel> baptistemm: and 'apt-cache depends ufraw' says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/399774/
<baptistemm> mine was depending on exiv2-5 ... wtf ...
<yofel> I'm not sure how that could have happened, but I think we have archive rebuilds for the devel release at some point
<yofel> could have been auto-fixed then
<BUGabundo_remote> whats nm-applet Package?
<thekorn> markus@thekorn ~ % dpkg -S /usr/bin/nm-applet
<thekorn> network-manager-gnome: /usr/bin/nm-applet
<thekorn> BUGabundo_remote: ^^
<BUGabundo_remote> :p
<BUGabundo_remote> DOh
<BUGabundo_remote> should have rememberd that
<BUGabundo_remote> $ ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome
<bullgard> [Lucid] '~$ ubuntu-bug kexi; The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package." How can I report this bug to Launchpad and a workaround?
<baptistemm> bullgard, your package is perhaps coming from a ppa
<bullgard> baptistemm: No, it is not.
<bullgard> baptistemm: I still would like to report this bug to Launchpad, if possible.
<yofel> bullgard: (continuing from #ubuntu+1) as you installed the karmic package in lucid apport doesn't recognize it as an ubuntu package without adding the karmic sources
<yofel> bullgard: better file a bug on LP directly against koffice
<jibel> yofel, bullgard, since the package is not available in lucid, it's an unsupported setup and the report will be invalid.
<bullgard> yofel: Yes, I will. --  Thank you.
<yofel> bullgard: jibel is right though, what do you want to report?
<bullgard> jibel: The problem is that Lucid does no longer support the kexi program out of the box. I consider that a bug.
<yofel> bullgard: wait, that's known
<bullgard> yofel: I would like to tell would-be users of kexi in Lucid how to install kexi although Lucid does not normally provide kexi packages.
<yofel> bullgard: that bug will still be closed as that's an unsupported workaround, if it works for you ok, but you might first ask in #kubuntu-devel what they intend to do about koffice in lucid
<bullgard> yofel: This is a good idea. I will ask that first.
<yofel> kexi will be included from koffice 2.2 http://www.koffice.org/kexi/
<yofel> *onwards
<bullgard> yofel:  When will koffice 2.2 be available in Ubuntu repositories?
<yofel> bullgard: that's something I can't tell you as koffice 2.2 is still beta
<bullgard> yofel: In #kubuntu-devel: "[12:30]	<Riddell>	bullgard: we had a guy packaging it, I haven't heard from him since release, not sure of the status." So all I can do is to keep my fingers crossed?
<yofel> pretty much yes, as the foks that need to take care of it know of it. But if even Riddell doesn't know more I don't think you can do anything
<BUGabundo_remote> !globaljam
<ubot4`> Factoid 'globaljam' not found
<BUGabundo_remote> !bugjam
<ubot4`> Factoid 'bugjam' not found
<yofel> !jam
<ubot4`> Factoid 'jam' not found
<yofel> :/
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone knows where ppl will meet for the global jam?
<BUGabundo_remote> and what's the docs for it?
<BUGabundo_remote> getting info for our loco
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<yofel> was just reeding the weekly newsletter
<bullgard>  BUGabundo_remote For details you may approach <dholbach> in #ubuntu-berlin.
<kamusin> :)
<vish> pedro_: hi.. the bt on the new one more usable ?  Bug 527569
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 527569 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution freezes often [evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() ] (affects: 2)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527569
<vish> i dont see any '??' in the bt
<pedro_> vish, looking
<pedro_> vish, that is indeed complete, will have a look upstream, i recall a similar crash with those SSL functions
<pedro_> vish, thanks for the backtrace ;-)
<vish> pedro_: thanks :)
<nigelb> vish: got time to test the hook?
<vish> nigelb: yup
<nigelb> vish: http://pastebin.com/4T30JdWW
<nigelb> vish: By the way is there a "Help > Report a Problem" in lucid cheese?
<vish> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> vish: oh well, I learned :/
<vish> nigelb: hmm , it doesnt collect log when i use ubuntu bug , but cheese does start
<nigelb> vish: doesn't collect a log?
<vish> nigelb: oh , wait.. you have named it "Hardinfo log" ;p
<vish> nigelb: Bug #545079
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545079 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese stopped working (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545079
<vish> nigelb: also , the Xorglog isnt collected
<vish> nigelb: if cheese is running it does close cheese and restart it in debugging
<nigelb> vish: so everything works? only needs a little bit of beautification?
<vish> nigelb: everything.. if we exclude missing Xorglog
<nigelb> vish: you need to discover apport-cli btw :p it lets to save all this into one file
<nigelb> without going into lp as such
<vish> nigelb: i wanted to file bug ;)
<nigelb> vish: it doesn't work?
<vish> nigelb: cheese really stopped working
<nigelb> vish: ah!
<nigelb> vish: lemme fix gm scripts to show our logo too and I'll get to cheese
<vish> neat
<nigelb> vish: the xorg log is because there was nothing to log
<vish> k..
<nigelb> bdmurray: requested merge for launchpad-gm-scripts to add ubuntu-reviewers to the incons displayed :)
<nigelb> can you look at it some point when you get time ?
<bdmurray> nigelb: It looks fine but there are no icons for ubuntu-reviewers :-(
<nigelb> bdmurray: oh wait, I thought we did it a few hours back
<nigelb> bdmurray: the small icon is there, when seeing in subscribed bugs, etc
<nigelb> bug 543334
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543334 in opensc (Ubuntu) "documentation missing (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543334
<bdmurray> nigelb: oh hey, that's neat!
<nigelb> bdmurray: thats vish 's work :)
<nigelb> BlackZ: got a minute
<BlackZ> nigelb: yes ?
<nigelb> BlackZ: while reviewing patches, if the patch is a debdiff and sponsors are subscribed, you need not subscribe reviewers :)
<BlackZ> nigelb: what bug are you referring ?
<nigelb> BlackZ: bug 543334
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543334 in opensc (Debian) (and 1 other project) "documentation missing (affects: 1)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543334
<BlackZ> ok nigelb
<nigelb> BlackZ: thank you taking the time to help review patches :)
<vish> hmm , i think i reported Bug 545079 , in the wrong package :/   gstreamer-properties also doesnt display an image
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545079 in cheese (Ubuntu) "Cheese stopped working (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545079
<BlackZ> vish: why don't you add another task ?
<nigelb> vish: check out the UI (just format of messages) for the cheese hook and let me know of any corrections
<nigelb> if nothing by tomorrow evening I'll get it into sponsorship queue
 * vish got caught in a freeze :s
<vish> BlackZ: the problem is i dont know what caused it to regress
<vish> nigelb: if the second option is selected too , the debug is started
 * vish tries to check heat on Bug 532633
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment (affects: 331) (dups: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<vish> huh , no heat :s
<yofel> vish: you want ubot4` to show heat?
<vish> yofel: it used to show heat.. its being lazy i guess ;)
<yofel> it did?
<vish> yofel: iirc , someone added that 'feature' .. it was there a few weeks ago
<yofel> meh, I need to learn some sqlite to query the quassel log better :/
<micahg> yofel: there are sqlite browsers
<yofel> micahg: can you recommend some? I only know that there's some firefox addon for that, but I have no was to fetch the whole DB right now, I only have an ssh session to my server
<micahg> yofel: sqlitebrowser
<yofel> micahg: thx, I'll try it
<cjohnston> micahg: ping
<micahg> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> micahg: bug 542275
<ubot4`> cjohnston: Bug 542275 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/542275 is private
<micahg> cjohnston: yes?  I can't see it
<cjohnston> its private.. its the thunderbird crash that we were talking about a couple days ago
<micahg> cjohnston: ok, that probably means the retracer is looking at it
<cjohnston> it was reported 8 days ago, still says needs-amd64-retrace
<cjohnston> its normal to last that long?
<micahg> cjohnston: well, the retracer just started working again I think
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> I didnt know it was down
<micahg> cjohnston: it was for a while, but I just started getting retrace stuff again
<cjohnston> ok... cool
<Damascene> hello, any help
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/545459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545459 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<uaa> why this email is on every bug report phussey@yahoo.comphussey
<uaa> phussey@yahoo.com
<uaa> it doesn't have any karma at all
<uaa> beside this strange nick https://launchpad.net/~phussey
<arand> uaa: Every? according to profile he/she is only subscribed to 89 bugs.
<uaa> look at also notified
<uaa> I found it there alot at least
<arand> Agreed, along with https://edge.launchpad.net/~projevie and https://edge.launchpad.net/~mbkc2009 and https://edge.launchpad.net/~scholl-w-bridge-deactivatedaccount
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<mwhudson> hi
<mwhudson> i have a lucid bug where on resume only my external display is active
<mwhudson> not the laptop internal screen
<danage> can someone help me triage this: "Nautilus cannot handle "sftp" locations.". SMB doesn't work either (lucid beta)
<mwhudson> which source package should i be searching?
<greg-g> mwhudson: xorg
<mwhudson> k
<greg-g> mwhudson: and actually, I'm experiencing that too, let me know if you find anything or if you report a bug, I'll confirm it (if it looks like it is the same thing)
<mwhudson> greg-g: intel graphics?
<greg-g> yep
<mwhudson> i found this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/425682 but it's old and ati
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 425682 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "LVDS turned off after resume from suspend (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greg-g> thats kinda the opposite, no?
<greg-g> mwhudson: I'll report a bug real quick
<mwhudson> greg-g: ok
<greg-g> mwhudson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/545572
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545572 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Upon resume, external monitor has signal but laptop screen on but no signal (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> updated that title, was a bit crappily worded
<mwhudson> yes, that looks extremely similar to my situation
<mwhudson> i marked it confirmed, is that the right thing to do?
<greg-g> awesome, mark it as affecting you and subscribe, also, add a comment with your hardware info if you could
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> you could attach a file with the contents of lspci -vvnn, too
<greg-g> (did that make sense? I can tell you exactly what to do if it didn't)
<mwhudson> yes :)
<greg-g> awesome :)
<greg-g> sorry if you've been here before and I just forgot your handle :)
<mwhudson> i've not reported all that many ubuntu bugs, but i do work for canonical :-)
<mwhudson> hmm, different chipsets
<mwhudson> same driver though
<greg-g> huh, maybe wait to see what bryce says, I suppose
<rros> When marking a bug as duplicate, do I also have to change the status?
<greg-g> rros: nope, it does that for you
<greg-g> or, if it doesn't, you don't need to :)
<rros> ok :) because the status is still set to 'New'
<greg-g> that is fine, it is marked as a duplicate
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-24
<crimsun> plars: ping. Could you update bug 451635 with the relevant amixer dumps for all boards that need mixer control(s) set?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 451635 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "alsamixer defaults need adjustment on dove boards (affects: 1)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451635
<crimsun> also, that isn't a driver issue; we should work around that in alsa-utils's debian/init. Triaging now.
<hggdh> what is the URL to search for PPAs?
<Again617> I have a bug in Lucid Lynx that I would like to file but I don't know where.
<Again617> When I create another user with a user type of "Desktop user", I am unable to login with this user.
<Again617> I have a bug in Lucid Lynx that I would like to file but I don't know where.
<Again617> When I create another user with a user type of "Desktop user", I am unable to login with this user.
<Darxus> Lucid beta 1 failed to boot.  About to submit a report.
<kermiac> is there some sort of stock response for something that appears to be a user configuration problem? bug 540559 & bug 540554. The OP appears to have something wrong with their installation as I cannot reproduce the issues & they do not experience the issues when using a live cd
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 540559 in software-center (Ubuntu) "The screenshoot does not load (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540559
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 540554 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Package home page does not open when clicked on 'website' (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540554
<MTecknology> Is there anything I could do for bug 544254?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544254 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlagn (i4965AGN) continually drops and reconnects to access point (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544254
<Damascene> hello, any help?
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/545459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545459 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> Damascene: hi, which kind of help do you need?
<Damascene> triaging or confirming at least
<thekorn> Damascene: are you the reporter?
<Damascene> yes
<thekorn> Damascene: ok, do other applications have similar issues?
<Damascene> I only have evolution for emails
<Damascene> do you want to test the new message button with thunderbird?
<thekorn> Damascene: no, I'm not interested in mail clients, is this reproducable with any other application
<thekorn> this == labels missing content in arabic translation
<Damascene> I've not seen that any were else
<thekorn> good
<thekorn> Damascene: have you tried starting evolution froom the commandline, and look for some output?
<Damascene> the same on english locale no diference
<thekorn> Damascene: so you get the same when running evolution with LANG=C  ?
<thekorn> just to make sure I understand what's goinng on
<Damascene> what is the language C ?
<Damascene> I tired it with english but no problem there
<baptistemm> this is the locale C not the language
<Damascene> ok, no problem there
<thekorn> Damascene: ok, as the reporter you should do two things:
<thekorn> run  apport-collect 545459   to make sure all needed information are attached
<Damascene> I'm afraid that well collect private data
<Damascene> and I don't think any one need those information. it's not a crash
<thekorn> and you should make sure your ~/.xsessione-errors  is attached
<Damascene> ok. thanks
<Damascene> are you in the bug squad?
<thekorn> yes
<Damascene> ok thanks
<Damascene> thekorn, I'm afraid someone will be able to look at my private informations
<thekorn> Damascene: ok, right,  you can always delete attachments which contain private information from the bugreport
<thekorn> and reupload them after masking the private information
<thekorn> as an alternative: try to reproduce this in a virtual machine
<thekorn> with some fake account
<Damascene> ok. I'll try that later
<hggdh> good morning all
<pedro_> morning hggdh
<nigelb> morning hggdh
<nigelb> ada lovelace day and all, where are you blog posts :D
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> morn, pedro_ and nigelb
<nigelb> hggdh: got some time for a chat?
<hggdh> or, how they used to say in southtern Brazil: moi (or moj)
<hggdh> nigelb: yes
<kamusin> good morning
<pedro_> buen dia kamusin
<kamusin> hola pedro_
<kamusin> pedro_, are you ready for perreo chacalonero? hahaha
<bcurtiswx_> buen dia.. is that a mixed form of spanish?
<bcurtiswx_> buenos dia
<hggdh> jcastro: ping (re. recruiting upstreams)
<jcastro> hggdh: yo
<hggdh> jcastro: I have a task for recruiting upstream. Last time we chatted, you asked me to wait (until y'all figured out what was intended)
<hggdh> jcastro: so... what to do (or not to do), that's the question
<jcastro> hggdh: actually assign it over to me and I'll take care of it
<hggdh> jcastro: ack
<Akos> oh syn-ack? The same from Undernet?
<syn-ack> yep
<Akos> haha, hi syn-ack (:
<Akos> you might remember me from under nick Puck
<syn-ack> PUCKY!
<Akos> haha :D
 * syn-ack huggles puck
 * Akos hugs the knowledgable linux guru syn-ack 
 * syn-ack is currently trying to figure Adobe AIR for Linux out. ;)
<Akos> oh, good luck with that :P
<Akos> I shall go home, work time is over
<syn-ack> have fun dude. hit me up sometime
<Akos> will do, i'm here all the time usually
<Akos> c u
<syn-ack> So am I. :)
<nigelb> bdmurray: got a min?
<bdmurray> nigelb: in the qa meeting atm
<nigelb> take a look at scroll back when you get time :)
<nigelb> Can you get the script to ignore 'merge' , 'sync' and 'upgrade' in topic?
<alex_mayorga> just got "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini()" what do I do with it?
<alex_mayorga>  the reporter found a bunch of invalids with similar signature
<nigelb> bdmurray: re: earlier ping
<bdmurray> nigelb: right so I have this right now
<bdmurray> if 'sync' in bug.title.lower() and 'ubuntu-archive' in subscribers: ... continue
<nigelb> merges?
<bdmurray> is it ubuntu-archive for merge and upgrade also?
 * nigelb checks
<bdmurray> I'd prefer that we make sure the right team is subscribed too
<bdmurray> so we can help people out where needed
<nigelb> merge and upgrade might be sponsors
<nigelb> bdmurray: is it possible to put the script in a bzr branch so, we can keep looking and suggesting merges if required/
<bdmurray> nigelb: yes, I'll try and get to that
<nigelb> ok, thank you :)
<bdmurray> also you'd asked about bug 221332
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 221332 in tiemu (Ubuntu) "[FFE] The tiemu package is not installable and not buildable in lucid (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221332
<nigelb> the numbers are still growing largely
<nigelb> ah, yes
<bdmurray> and the order there..
<bdmurray> 2010-03-20 06:30:57.341453+00:00 ubuntu-reviewers
<bdmurray> 2010-03-20 17:39:22.485120+00:00 ubuntu-release
<nigelb> ah, a small gap
<alex_mayorga> can you guys query for "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini()" and tell me if a new bug is needed
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: bug 512173
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 512173 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini() (affects: 27) (dups: 13)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512173
<nigelb> bdmurray: so you'd be toning down the script to run slower?
<alex_mayorga> nigelb, should I force apport to add something? or there's nothing missing
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: "Does this bug affect you"
<nigelb> you can click on that
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: thanks!
<nigelb> np :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: I'm having some firefox issues atm do you know when the patch was added?
<nigelb> bdmurray: 2010-03-16 02:40:12
<nigelb> the tag patch was added at 2010-03-20 06:31:00
<nigelb> sponsors were removed at 2010-03-20 06:23:27
<bdmurray> nigelb: do you think 1x a day makes more sense?
<nigelb> bdmurray: whats the current frequency?
<nigelb> (I thought it was once a day)
<nigelb> and yes, it does make more sense
<bdmurray> nigelb: it was hourly because there isn't really a great way to find bugs with attachments recently added that are patches
<nigelb> bdmurray: oh, x1 day makes lot of sense
<nigelb> it gives us better marker of progress too
<Sioux-33> hi anyone here?
<Sioux-33> i wanted to ask about udev 147 6.1 ubuntu 9.10 this version of udev does recognise my usb flash drive but it use a lot of cpu around 40% where udev 147 6.0 doesnt recognise my usb flash but doesnt use the cpu at all
<yofel> Sioux-33: looking
<yofel> Sioux-33: hm. not sure if the changes should affect cpu usage https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/147~-6.1
<yofel> except if it's caused by bug 463347
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 463347 in udev (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "devices not detected -- too many open files (affects: 19) (dups: 5)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463347
<Sioux-33> <yofel> bug 463347 is about usb flash drive not recognised and its sorted in udev 147 6.1 when i update udev to version 6.1 my usb is properly recognised but the problem i got is high cpu usage in about 40% where with udev version 147 6.0 usb is not recognised but the cpu is used in about from 0 to 3% max is there any solution for it? i dont mind really i can stay with udev 6.0 i juts wanted to report that udev 6.1 doesnt work properly thats all. t
<Sioux-33> he same problem i have in lucid beta high cpu 40% wanted to try downgrade udev but its not possible using synaptic.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 463347 in udev (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "devices not detected -- too many open files (affects: 19) (dups: 5)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463347
<yofel> Sioux-33: and the cpu usage is constantly at 40% ?
<Sioux-33> <yofel> with udev 147 6.1 yes non-stop and when i just downgrade it to 147 6.0 from synaptic the cpu usage is going straight away to 0%
<yofel> Sioux-33: then check if there's a bug filed against udev about this and if not  file one
<Sioux-33> <yofel> i did it already
<yofel> Sioux-33: bug number?
<Sioux-33> Bug #546322
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546322 in ubuntu "ubuntu 9.10 and udev (version 147~-6.1) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546322
<yofel> Sioux-33: that bugs needs to be assigned to the udev package or the udev developers won't know of it and a bit more descriptive title, I'll fix it
<Sioux-33> <yofel> ok:) its my first time sorry
<yofel> Sioux-33: can you please run 'apport-collect 546322' in a terminal too so we get a bit more information about your system? thx
<yofel> Sioux-33: you might find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs informative if you're new ;)
<Sioux-33> <yofel> apport-collect 546322
<Sioux-33> Your login was unsuccessful
<Sioux-33> HTTP Response status from identity URL host is not 200. Got status 500
<yofel> hm...
<kklimonda> try again? 500 sounds like a server error
<Sioux-33> <yofel> its done i guess:) To finish authorizing the application identified as apport-collect to access Launchpad on your behalf you should go back to the application window in which you started the process and inform it that you have done your part of the process.
<yofel> Sioux-33: yes, now go back to apport-collect and press ENTER
<Sioux-33> <yofel> its done You can reset the credentials by removing the file "~/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials."
<yofel> keep them, or you'll have to do that again the next time you run apport-collect
<Sioux-33> <yofel> ok
<yofel> Sioux-33: btw, do you intend to fix the bug?
<Sioux-33> <yofel> me? im sarah not Albert Einstein haw can i fix it:)
<yofel> Sioux-33: thought so ^^, can you please unassing yourself from the bug then? Only assign the bug to yourself it you intend to work on it
<Sioux-33> <yofel> ok:) its done u mean if i assigned bug to my name then it means i have to fix it ?
<yofel> Sioux-33: that's what it usually means yes
<Sioux-33> ok:)
<Sioux-33> <yofel> i want to ask u one thing more when i press report system tools-report problem then the application show up and in a sec disappear is this normal?
<yofel> Sioux-33: did you get an error when uploading the apport-collect data or did it upload successfully? The data didn't reach the bug yet but maybe LP is just slow
<yofel> was there such a menu item? I personally use KDE (Kubuntu) so I'm not sure, but I'm used to calling apport with 'ubuntu-bug' from the command line or the run dialog (alt+f2)
<yofel> Sioux-33: what did you want to report a bug about?
<Sioux-33> from the web after apport-collect 546322 i got website To finish authorizing the application identified as apport-collect to access Launchpad on your behalf you should go back to the application window in which you started the process and inform it that you have done your part of the process. then in terminal i pressed enter and then i got
<Sioux-33> Bug title: udev (version 147~-6.1) uses constantly ~40% CPU
<Sioux-33> Collecting apport information for source package udev...
<Sioux-33> Uploading additional information to Launchpad bug...
<Sioux-33>    short text data...
<Sioux-33> Error connecting to Launchpad: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized
<Sioux-33> You have to allow "Change anything" privileges.
<Sioux-33> You can reset the credentials by removing the file "~/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials."
<Sioux-33> bug is about udev 147 6.1 use 40% of the cpu
<Sioux-33> and udev 147 6.0 doesnt see usb flash drive but it doesnt use cpu
<yofel> Sioux-33: delete '~/.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials' please, run apport-collect again, and tell it to give apport-collect 'Change anything' privileges like it tells you
<Sioux-33> <yofel> sorry stupid question but i cant find it can u help me where is launchpad.credentials?
<Sioux-33> i cant find it
<Sioux-33> ok sorry its done
<Sioux-33> <yofel> i did it i got website i pressed Change anything then ii got "almost finished" then i pressed enter in terminal and i got in terminal
<Sioux-33> ploading additional information to Launchpad bug...
<Sioux-33>    short text data...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: BootDmesg.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: CurrentDmesg.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: Dependencies.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: Lspci.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: Lsusb.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: ProcCpuinfo.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: ProcInterrupts.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: ProcModules.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: UdevDb.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: UdevLog.txt...
<Sioux-33>    attachment: XsessionErrors.txt...
<Sioux-33> <yofel> its just that at the moment i use udev 147 6.0 so it will be ok right ? or should i install udev 147 6.1 and then do it again?
<yofel> Sioux-33: ok, thanks. But please use a pastebin the next time you need to paste more than 2-3 lines of text like...
<yofel> !pastebin | Sioux-33
<ubot4`> Sioux-33: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sioux-33> ok sorry
<yofel> Sioux-33: erm yes... if you ever add information to a bug please make sure you're using the buggy version of the application at that time
<yofel> Sioux-33: for now, make a comment in the bug saying that you used 6.0 at the moment  and wait for the udev folks to reply to you
<Sioux-33> <yofel> ok i will install udev 147 6.1 and then will remove /.cache/apport/launchpad.credentials." and run apport again ok?
<yofel> wait
<Sioux-33> k
<yofel> no need to remove the credentials file this time and
<yofel> if you really want to run apport-collect again, you should first remove the current attachements from the bug first
<Sioux-33> <yofel> so what u want me to do? install udev 147 6.1 first then what? apport-collect 546322?
<yofel> Sioux-33: wait... this is getting too complicated
<yofel> now
<Sioux-33> ok:) sorry
<yofel> Sioux-33: please install udev 6.1
<Sioux-33> ok one sec
<yofel> Sioux-33: make sure it uses the cpu as you said
<Sioux-33> <yofel> its installed now so i need to restart and then it will use 40% of cpu brb ok?
<yofel> ok
<Sioux-33> <yofel> im back so how can i show u cpu usage now? before was 0 to max 3% now is 29%
<yofel> Sioux-33: ok, now please file a new bug with 'ubuntu-bug udev' and copy and paste the description from the current one, It'll be cleaner like this
<yofel> Sioux-33: I believe you, but I can't help you, the only thing I can do is make sure you file a bug with enough information so the udev folks can work with it
<yofel> Sioux-33: once you filed the bug give me the bug number, I'll mark the current bug a duplicate of the new one
<Sioux-33>  <yofel> Bug #546415  i will do this apport-collect 546415 now right?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546415 in ubuntu "ubuntu-bug udev (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546415
<yofel> wait...
<Sioux-33> ok
<yofel> Sioux-33: huh? did you run 'ubuntu-bug udev' like I told you? because it should completely different
<yofel> Sioux-33: and you're not supposed to  file a bug on launchpad directly btw
<yofel> only if apport is broken
<Sioux-33> <yofel> sorry again :( i started from terminal ubuntu-bug udev and the app started and i got web window asking for summary i will delete the  bug 546415 ok?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546415 in ubuntu "ubuntu-bug udev (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546415
<yofel> Sioux-33: you can't delete it, I'll mark it as a duplicate once you have the proper bug ready
<BUGabundo> evening
<hggdh> BUGabundo: evening prime rose
<Sioux-33> <yofel> Bug #546429 u will kill me for all this bugs sorry
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546429 in udev (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 9.10 udev ver 147 6.1 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546429
<yofel> Sioux-33: ok, that looks good now, thanks for your patience :)
<Sioux-33> tnx for yours not my:) and im sorry again i see there something about xsession error
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-25
<blackotaku> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mono/+bug/546477 - This bug should be set to Wishlist. It deals with the way the way the battery indicator depletes when discharging.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546477 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "Battery level should deplete to the right (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> how about a comment? did you confirm it is in the wrong place?
<charlie-tca> blackotaku: you could put in that you believe this is a good change to make based on practical use.
<blackotaku> ok i will.
<charlie-tca> thank you for helping
<blackotaku> np
<Damascene> hello
<Damascene> bug 545459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545459 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale (affects: 2)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545459
<Damascene> where is Pedro Villavicencio
<Damascene> sending emails from e-mail client important is low?
<marmuta> Hi, I'm constantly getting "Unexpected form data" in launchpad and nothing happens when filing bug reports or simply trying to log out.
<vish> marmuta: #launchpad is a better channel for this problem
<marmuta> ok, thanks
<vish> np..
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_remote: are you using thunderbird-3.0?
<BUGabundo_remote> nop
<BUGabundo_remote> kmail and mutt
<gnomefreak> oh
<yofel> gnomefreak: I do (3.0.3~hg20100217r4732+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1)
<gnomefreak> yofel: perfect let me grab the bug, hoping you can confirm
<gnomefreak> yofel: bug 544187 please try to confirm/reproduce
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544187 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Thunderbird 3.0 does not respect at least one setting (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544187
 * gnomefreak should change that summery
<yofel> hm, lemme update first, seems they moved to the thunderbird package and abandoned -3.0
<gnomefreak> yofel: yeah it was just a profile change once you imported old setting to new dir.
<gnomefreak> yofel: latest daily thunderbird is 3.0.5~hg20100317r4793+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd4
<yofel> yep, just installing
 * gnomefreak be back in a few
<gnomefreak> yofel: thanks
<Damascene> bug 545459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545459 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale (affects: 2)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545459
<Damascene> sending emails from e-mail client important is low?
<gnomefreak> Damascene: depends on the bug. i dont have evo so i cant test
<Damascene> what do you have instead
<yofel> Damascene: the importance is decided by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance please see there if you can argue for a higher importance
<gnomefreak> Damascene: thunderbird 3
<Damascene> ok, thank you
<Kambanka> Ubuntu 10.04 has the titlebar buttons on the left - what were the designers thinking? And were they thinking at all!@#$
<gnomefreak> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<gnomefreak> oh hes gone
<yofel> gnomefreak: tb does ask me to send the outbox here if I go online again after telling it to send the mail later.
<gnomefreak> yofel: does it send the email?
<yofel> it does
<gnomefreak> yofel: ok thanks
<Damascene> who can change the important now?
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/545459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545459 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale (affects: 2)" [Low,New]
<yofel> Damascene: ok, what importance do you thing it should be? (also you might want for pedro to join and ask him directly why he set it low)
<yofel> *want to wait
<Damascene> I want him to join. but how to?
<yofel> Damascene: like I corrected, wait for him, I'm not sure what time zone he lives in
<Damascene> so he used to come here, right?
<yofel> Damascene: he's usually in here every day, (pedro_ usually).
<yofel> hm, seems like he lives in chile, guess he's asleep
<Damascene> thank you yofel
<yofel> you're welcome
<Damascene> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports shows old link
<Damascene> under -Proposed
<Damascene> Backports bugtracker https://launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+filebug
<jeanfi> Hello, I have opened 2 bugs which I no more reproduce since the lucid beta1. I guess the bugs should be closed but other people declare to be impacted by the bug without mentionning if it is before or after beta
<jeanfi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/539402 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/539398
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539402 in udev (Ubuntu) "does not terminate at computer shutdown (affects: 7)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> bug 539398
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539398 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "does not terminate at computer shutdown (affects: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539398
<kamusin> :)
<BUGabundo_remote> FOOOO
<nigel_nb> bar?
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> hey charlie-tca
<pedro_> dpm, hey, have a minute? does bug 542704 looks to you like a valid ubuntu-translations tasks?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 542704 in checkbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Test selector screen is not wide enough for 4 buttons (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542704
<dpm> pedro_, sure, looking...
<pedro_> dpm, seems that the problem is just checkbox in that case
<dpm> we'll have to beat cr3
<pedro_> there's no code to touch on the translations side afaik
<pedro_> dpm, cool! i'll assign the bug to him ;-)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> pedro_, yeah, I think it's a valid translations task. kelemengabor filed it, and he knows translations :)
<pedro_> dpm, so just leave it open for keep tracking of it?
<dpm> pedro_, we normally mark them as triaged them to keep track of such tasks, and let the developers fix them or nag them after a while :) Sometimes translations people also provide patches and close the translations task for themselves
<pedro_> dpm, ok will mark it as such then, thanks!
<dpm> cool
<pedro_> thekorn, hello are you there? it seems that hugday init doesn't work anymore at least with cookies
<pedro_> thekorn, we're getting an error : TypeError: Error while trying to read cookie in sql format, cannot handle format of '/home/pedro/.mozilla/firefox/s0k7zod7.default/cookies.sqlite'
<pedro_> thekorn, and dpm is getting the same error there
<yofel> firefox running maybe?
<dpm> with wiki-id seems to work
<pedro_> closing firefox seems to work, weird that there's no notes of that on the tool page
<pedro_> dpm, works fine for you if you close firefox?
<dpm> oh, let me try in a minute, I've got way too many tabs and windows open :)
<yofel> pedro_: there is a note about closing mozilla in the cookie instructions
<pedro_> i'll put that in bold and big ;-)
<dpm> pedro_, in your experience with patches, what do you think devs prefer, patches, a branch + merge proposal, or it doesn't matter? I'd think branch + MP, but before recommending any approach to people, I'd prefer asking the experts :)
<pedro_> dpm, i'd ask the maintainers directly on what's their preference ;-)
<dpm> ok :)
<seb128> dpm, usually having a bug for desktop changes is better
<seb128> dpm, otherwise it's likely we will not read the mp, dunno who receive those but not the maintainer often
<seb128> dpm, ie we don't get notified about those
<dpm> seb128, yeah, but I meant once you've got the bug, is there a preferred approach? Or everyone's different?
<seb128> then the format of the change, debdiff or mp doesn't realy make a difference...
<seb128> I think we lean toward the mp way
<dpm> ok, thanks for the info, Seb
<seb128> yw
<kamusin> dpm, question: what status should I set for example for this bug 545095
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545095 in software-center (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) ""Featured Applications" untranslated and untranslatable (affects: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545095
<kelemengabor> kamusin: the template is approved: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/software-center/+imports so I think we can say it is fix released
<kamusin> for translations that are not released yet but are translated at LP
<dpm> kamusin, I'd mark it as Fix Released as the bug itself. The main issue, it not being translatable has been fixed
<dpm> the fact that translations are not there yet because they're waiting on the next language pack to be released, doesn't affect the bug
<dpm> if translations are not loaded even after the new language packs containing them, then we'll have to file another bug :)
<kamusin> dpm, right.. so these cases can be marked like Fix Released
<dpm> yeah, I think so
<kamusin> cool , thanks dpm :)
<thekorn> pedro_: hi, I'm there now, do you have a running firefox instance?
<pedro_> thekorn, all solved it was firefox, I've put a '''note''' in the wiki with bold and big ;-)
<thekorn> okidoki
<thekorn> btw, I think this is a bug in firefox, why should FF keep a sqlite connection open all the time?
<thekorn> but this is a completely different question .... ;)
<salty-horse> can anyone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autoconf/+bug/546966
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546966 in autoconf (Ubuntu) "autoconf's "mktime" test gets stuck, takes too much CPU (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<bliss> i've experienced that, but it's only a few seconds, nothing impacting functionality
<salty-horse> bliss, how many seconds?
<bliss> probably 20-30
<salty-horse> was it like that in karmic?
<salty-horse> that's too much for a test that checks if a function works
<salty-horse> I'm pretty sure it's a bug
<bliss> yes, this is in karmic
<bliss> if i recall, i can try again to make sure, i've been switching distros a lot lately for testing
<bliss> seems to be intermittent, just did a mktime check that went instantly
<bliss> in fact, i may be remembering incorrectly, it might have happened on a Debian system instead
<salty-horse> oh well. I still think this is a problem
<salty-horse> could you add a comment with the system you tested on?
<salty-horse> oh it's here too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.3/+bug/323528
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 323528 in gcc-4.3 (Ubuntu) "mktime bug back with gcc 4.3.2" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bliss> indicating that i have a vague memory of this happening, but i can't remember which release or even distro it was on?  i think i'd rather wait until i have something more concrete
<salty-horse> and http://tracker.xemacs.org/XEmacs/its/issue486
<salty-horse> I wonder why searching for "mktime" didn't find that bug before :/
<bliss> ah, reproduced, it happens when running the configure script for emacs
<salty-horse> never mind, bliss. it's a dupe of that other lp bug I linked
<nperry> bug 545209 Its been reported upstream, with all the required information, Shall i ask the OR for him to post in the lp bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545209 in chromium-browser (Fluxbuntu) (and 2 other projects) "chromium-browser with gecko-mediaplayer hangs on KDE (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545209
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_laptop: can you add that the -1 is only for bug control and not bug squad?
<nigelb> re: the application that you just responded to on M/L
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nigelb: done.. thx
<nigelb> np :)
<nperry> Could somone wishlist bug 536768 please
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 536768 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Poor error message when offline (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536768
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nperry: done
<nperry> bcurtiswx_laptop: Could you do this one to if possible please, 528655 - Ive marked it upstream
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nperry: ok done
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: om26er is consistent atleast [+1ing BC application] as his triaging ;-)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: yeah.. i guess om26er should be my problem since he works on mostly empathy bugs with me
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: i don't think seeing him on mailing list is a good reason to accept someone for triaging though..
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop:  i was being sarcastic ;p
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: i know.. its just I should probably take responsibility of om26er as he still needs work
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: i just wish he kept to empathy and bothered only you ;p
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: thanks ... i appreciate it :P
<vish> pedro_: hi :(    Bug #527569  again... the sigpipe gdb has a few "??" from libdbus and gnome-keyring , which i didnt have the debug symbols for :( , could we submit it upstream and then see if they need more info or do you want another one?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 527569 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Evolution freezes often [evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() ] (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527569
<pedro_> vish, looking
<pedro_> vish, is missing some from dbus,g-k and e-dataserverui, but let the upstream developers to decide if it's good enough for them to work on the issue, otherwise just install libgnome-keyring0-dbgsym libdbus-1-3-dbgsym libedataserverui1.2-8-dbgsym
<vish> pedro_: yeah , sure.. its just that the bug is random that it takes time to catch it ;)  we'll see what they say :)
<pedro_> vish, yeah seems to be tricky to reproduce, better to send it and wait for feedback, thanks vish!
<vish> pedro_: thanks
<Sioux-33> hi after kernel update to 2.6.31.21 in ubuntu 9.10 mousse cursor disappear does anyone know why?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> Sioux-33: join #ubuntu for support , this channel is more for discussing bug reports not potential bugs
<Sioux-33> ok laptop
<qense> OMG: 413 new bugs in network-manager
<BUGabundo> 8|
<qense> and then you thought you had it, but no! 240 new bugs against network-manager-applet!
<qense> That needs a whole adoption army!
<micahg> qense: I still have 2500 firefox bugs :)
<qense> micahg: ouch!
<qense> micahg: good luck, I hope you get them all done before the release of Lucid.
<micahg> qense: ha!  I hope to get rid of a thousand by Lucid +1 :)
<qense> :)
<qense> That's a more realistic goal.
<micahg> qense: I'm focusing on packages this cycle
<qense> micahg: What packages?
<micahg> qense: Mozilla stack and rdepends
<qense> good
<jeanfi> Hello, I have opened 2 bugs which I no more reproduce since the lucid beta1. I guess the bugs should be closed but other people declare to be impacted by the bug without mentioning if it is before or after beta, should I close the bugs or let the status as 'new'?
<micahg> jeanfi: which bugs?
<jeanfi> bug 539398
<jeanfi> bug 539402
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539398 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "does not terminate at computer shutdown (affects: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539398
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 539402 in udev (Ubuntu) "does not terminate at computer shutdown (affects: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539402
<ruelle> i have upgraded to 10.4 and now my system is unusable. as long as i am in single user mode everything is fine. i even can run X and an xterm inside it. but when i switch to multiusermode, the keyboard, mouse and network are disabled. the only thing i can do then is shutting my computer down via acpi.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> geez, i've started a friendly little debate on the bug control mailing list
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bdmurray: have you been paying attention to the application responses so far?
<jeanfi> ruelle, I believe the right irc canal for 10.04 support is #ubuntu+1
<ruelle> jeanfi: maybe i should write a bug report. the guys in ubuntu+1 dont answer. but how can i write a bug report via a browser.
<kklimonda> how can I copy a short link to the bug from the Launchpad?
<kklimonda> in the past I could copy the last segment of the breadcrumb but now it's unclickable
<charlie-tca> ruelle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: may I PM you?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: of course
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-26
<micahg> Hellow: around?
<Hellow> micahg: Sure, what's up?
<micahg> Hellow: if you remove compatability.ini from your firefox profile dir and run it from the command line, does it start?
<micahg> Hellow: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<micahg> compatibility.ini
<micahg> there should be a profile dir  in the above dir
<Hellow> Testing, just a second.
<Hellow> Yes, firefox is starting fine now.
<micahg> Hellow: thanks, I'll mark you bug as a dupe of the master
<Hellow> M'kay. Thanks, that issue has been a problem for me for a while.
<micahg> Hellow: what the libxul issue or the not start issue?
<bbordwell> hello everyone, I just joined bugsquad today and I am working on my first bug. Could someone take a look at this and make sure I did alright? https://bugs.launchpad.net/totem/+bug/548358
<Hellow> micahg: They was attached.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548358 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Screenshot option shows error while listening to music (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> Also, do i just wait for a bug control member to set the importance to low?
<micahg> Hellow: well, firefox -g should start firefox in gdb, but it's broke and there's a bug for it
<yofel> bbordwell: welcome, usually you request the triaged state here in the channel, a BC member will take care of it if they see the message
<bbordwell> yofel, okay like this?
<yofel> almost
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/totem/+bug/548358 I feel this bug is ready to be marked as triaged and importance as low, can a BC member please do so?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548358 in totem (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Screenshot option shows error while listening to music (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> bbordwell: if you add a bugwatch, can you please add a comment with the link too (so it's obvious that you were the upstreamer and new reporters might not understand the launchpad watch system yet
<yofel> the command can be something like "This bug has been reported to the developers of the software. You can track it and make comments at: " add the link after that
<yofel> bbordwell: oh, and all bugs against packages on this list https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs should be assigned to the 'desktop-bugs' team, don't ask me why but the desktop team wants it like that
<bbordwell> yofel, I did so, is that correct?
<yofel> bbordwell: it is, I'll mark it triaged
<bbordwell> yofel, Thanks for the help. I should get the hang of this before long. As you can see i started with an easy bug.
<yofel> np, we all started somewhere, don't hesitate to ask here if you have questions
<yofel> bbordwell: also, as you can reproduce this bug too you might want to subscribe to it so are informed if something happens on the bug that might involve you
<yofel> missed him
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcalctool/+bug/548502, I belive this bug is ready to be marked as Triaged. Would a member of BC please do so?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548502 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "+/- button missing (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> hello, a new bug squad member here. I am working on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/548544. Is there a certain team i should assign software-cetner bugs to?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548544 in software-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Clicking install button still displays install option (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> also, I think it is ready to be marked as triaged by a BC member, with importance of either low or wishlist.
<bbordwell> I fell this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of wishlist. Can some one from BC do so please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bug/543953
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543953 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "no support for fullscreen (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> s/fell/feel
<ddecator> i'll take a look in a sec
 * ddecator looking
<bbordwell> ddecator, I am new to bug squad so if i made any mistakes let me know
<ddecator> alright, so i think the part of the bug stating that evolution should support fullscreen via f11 is good and matches the upstream bug, but i'm thinking the rest of the report (on how to make it more social) is better for ubuntu's brainstorm page since it is kind of abstract and would be a pretty major change
<ddecator> may i ask why you assigned ubuntu desktop bugs?
<ddecator> (i haven't worked with evolution before, so if you found a wiki page or something saying thats what you should do, then please let me know)
<bbordwell> ddecator, do you know who yofel is?
<ddecator> bbordwell: yes, did he tell you to?
<bbordwell> yes, he said any packages on this list (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs) should be assigned to ubuntu-desktop-bugs
<bbordwell> <yofel> bbordwell: oh, and all bugs against packages on this list https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs should be assigned to the 'desktop-bugs' team, don't ask me why but the desktop team wants it like that
<ddecator> huh, never knew that...learn something new everyday
<ddecator> bbordwell: good enough for me =)
<ddecator> bbordwell: i'm assuming you looked for downstream duplicates?
<bbordwell> ddecator, you mean other duplicates in launchpad?
<ddecator> bbordwell: yes
<bbordwell> yes
<ddecator> good deal
<ddecator> bbordwell: what importance do you think this is?
<bbordwell> ddecator, I thought wish-list to be consistent with the upstream bug report
<bbordwell> plus it is more of a feature than a bug
<ddecator> bbordwell: i agree, there isn't anything inhibiting functionality, it just is requesting a new feature
<ddecator> bbordwell: have you seen the canned responses wiki page yet?
<bbordwell> though i linked to the gnome usability principals on the upstream report because it is inconsistent with other gnome apps
<ddecator> yes, i saw that as well, it's a good point
<bbordwell> ddecator, no, There are a couple on the how to triage page i have been using though
<bbordwell> can you send me the link? I have a bookmark folder set up called bug squad
<bbordwell> very useful
<ddecator> that's similar to what i did, haha
<ddecator> bbordwell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<bbordwell> Thank you
<ddecator> bbordwell: if you use firefox, i also recommend the lp-improvements add-on
<ddecator> bbordwell: ok, back to the bug
<ddecator> bbordwell: like i said, i feel that the ideas for making evolution more social are better for http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ since it's a larger project that's fairly abstract imo
<ddecator> bbordwell: what do you think?
<bbordwell> yes I agree. You could comment and tell him to add that idea to brainstorm
<ddecator> or you could ;) i think it would be appropriate to ask him/her to report that idea on brainstorm, then update the description so it's cleaner and just discusses the request for fullscreen support and how evolution is different from other gnome applications by not having this support
<bbordwell> ddecator, will do
<ddecator> bbordwell: sounds good, let me know when you're done and i'll take a look
<ddecator> bbordwell: might not hurt to update the title to something along the lines of "Evolution should support a fullscreen mode when F11 is pressed"
<bbordwell> ddecator, okay I shorted the description down to the bare metal and changed the titel
<bbordwell> also made a copy of the guys ideas and put them in a comment incase he forget them and told him to submit them to brainstorm
<ddecator> bbordwell: looks good to me. also, the full descriptions can be found in the activity log, so you didn't necessarily have to copy what he said into a comment. not a big deal, but just good to know for the future =)
<bbordwell> ddecator, Ah I did not know that
<bbordwell> ddecator, That not described well canned response will come in very handy it is hard to tell people there report sucks in an extremly nice way
<bbordwell> e.g. GDM is broken
<bbordwell> and thats it
<ddecator> bbordwell: haha, yah, that's the reason for it. i have some extra tips for you in a sec, little tricks that will make triaging easier
<ddecator> bbordwell: alright, i set it to triaged and wishlist, good work =)
<ddecator> bbordwell: do you have a minute so i can give you some extra advice?
<bbordwell> ddecator, i have 2 hours lol
<ddecator> bbordwell: fair enough, haha
<ddecator> bbordwell: alright, this is a big one. the easiest way, imho, to look for duplicates is to go to google and search "site:bugs.launchpad.net <search term>" since this will search the descriptions of the bugs and not just the titles (launchpad's search is fairly limited)
<bbordwell> ddecator, yes that is what i sometimes do
<bbordwell> ddecator, alot of times i just look at all bugs filed against a certain package if there are not too many
<ddecator> bbordwell: that works as well, i just remember going a few weeks not knowing about the site: search, haha
<ddecator> bbordwell: are you using firefox?
<bbordwell> ddecator, yes
<ddecator> bbordwell: then i also recommend you install firefox-lp-improvements and...
<ddecator> bbordwell: er, i guess that's the only package: https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<ddecator> bbordwell: although you may want to disable the highlighting feature since it has been buggy
<ddecator> bbordwell: just two more things. have you thought about requesting a mentor?
<bbordwell> ddecator, no I seem to be able to get all the help I need in IRC
<ddecator> bbordwell: yes, you usually do, that's how i ended up learning most things, just wanted to let you know it's an option
<ddecator> bbordwell: finally, have you thought about a package you might want to specialize in?
<bbordwell> ddecator, no i have just been going through and working on the ones i feel i can actually help with
<bbordwell> Like most of the lower level stuff such as x and the kernel i do not know enough about to help
<bbordwell> but most of GNOME i can help with
<ddecator> bbordwell: alright, that's a good place to start. i was just wondering because if you were interested in a specific package i was going to point you towards a person or persons you might want to talk to about how to work on that package =)
<ddecator> bbordwell: but you're doing a good job, so keep up the good work!
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-power/+bug/535097
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535097 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Power Manager Brightness Applet not working (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Low,Confirmed]
<ddecator> i've seen that before
<bbordwell> Should be ready to be marked as triaged
<bbordwell> I have assinged two other duplicates to it
<ddecator> oh, maybe the one i was subscribed to is one of those, haha
<bbordwell> one of the duplicates had a patch with it, i attached it upstream
<bbordwell> ddecator, what is your launchpad id?
<ddecator> bbordwell: ddecator
<bbordwell> nice :)
<ddecator> i try to stay consistent, haha
<ddecator> oh, the one i'm subscribed to is different
<bbordwell> Bug #535097
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535097 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Power Manager Brightness Applet not working (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535097
<bbordwell> Bug #532518
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 532518 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Brightness Applet is not usable via Mouse (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532518
<bbordwell> Which should we make the master?
<bbordwell> The one that already has duplicates?
<leoquant> /pa/part
<ddecator> i think the one that has the duplicates works
<bbordwell> okay i did so
<bbordwell> ddecator, looks like upstream has duplicates of this bug as well
<ddecator> bbordwell: not surprising, they should take care of that. if that patch works, it would be an easy fix
<ddecator> and this didn't already have a master report? i'm surprised
<bbordwell> ddecator, Not that i saw. Mine is turning into one though lol
<ddecator> bbordwell: yes it is
<bbordwell> ddecator, The wiki was serious when it said they were in need of bug squad members
<ddecator> bbordwell: yup, we have way more reports than triagers, haha. a lot of us get caught up in debugging and lose track of all of the reports
<ddecator> bbordwell: i think the title could be a little more descriptive and the description could be cleaned (i like to give a series of steps to reproduce, expected behavior, and observed behavior. easier to replicate that way)
<bbordwell> ddecator, which bug?
<bbordwell> i just found another duplicate of Bug #535097
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535097 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Power Manager Brightness Applet not working (affects: 8) (dups: 4)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535097
<ddecator> bbordwell: the master bug, 535097
<bbordwell> okay
<ddecator> bbordwell: also, it wouldn't hurt if they ran apport-collect. have you requested that before?
<ddecator> not sure it's necessary since there is a proposed patch, but we don't know if it works or not, so we want to make sure there is enough info for the devs in case it doesn't
<bbordwell> ddecator, what are the bars at the top and bottom called again? in GNOME
<bbordwell> ahh gnome-panels
<ddecator> yup =)
<bbordwell> ddecator, title and description updated
<ddecator> i tweeked the description a bit. i think having numbers is more clear =)
<ddecator> alright, looks good
<ddecator> already set to low, but i'm not ready to mark it triaged
<ddecator> bbordwell: are you familiar with apport-collect?
<bbordwell> ddecator, somewhat
<ddecator> bbordwell: basically, "apport-collect <bugnumber>" will look at whatever package the bug is assigned to, find what "hooks" are set for that package, grab the data, then automatically upload it to the bug report. this is used when the person did not use apport to report the bug in the first place
<ddecator> bbordwell: if apport is used, there is detailed info about their system in the description, a bunch of files attached to the report, and an "apport-collect" tag on the report
<bbordwell> ddecator, i knew the second part
<ddecator> bbordwell: like i said, even though this has a proposed patch, it doesn't hurt to get the information using apport just in case the patch doesn't work and the devs want more info
<ddecator> bbordwell: i believe there is a canned response on that site for asking the reporter to run apport-collect
<ddecator> bbordwell: you just replace "BUGNUMBER" with the actual bug number of the report when you leave the comment
<ddecator> and i see that some of the duplicates used apport, but it's easier for the devs to just have to look at the master report =)
<bbordwell> ddecator, I added a comment asking the reporter to do so
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, morning
<ddecator> morning BUGabundo_remote
<ddecator> definitely morning...4:50am here, oops, haha
<bbordwell> ddecator, I have some special interest in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/543892
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 543892 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Clicking "Create Audio CD" does nothing (affects: 2)" [Low,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> 3:50 AM here
<ddecator> bbordwell: good, once the apport info is attached i think it will be ready to be marked triaged. as for the other bug, i really need to get to bed, so someone else will have to help you with that, haha. but never hesitate to ping me if you ever need help, especially with firefox bugs
<BUGabundo_remote> heys guys
<bbordwell> ddecator, alright see you later
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, hey
<nperry> Could somone mark bug 545209 as triaged as this has been passed upstream
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545209 in chromium-browser (Fluxbuntu) (and 2 other projects) "chromium-browser with gecko-mediaplayer hangs on KDE (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545209
<bbordwell> I belive this bug is ready to be marked as triaged, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/546759
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 546759 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "add new panel does not work (affects: 1)" [Low,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> I belive this bug is ready to be marked as triaged, could a BC member please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/535097
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535097 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Power Manager Brightness not clickable (affects: 8) (dups: 4)" [Low,Confirmed]
<Honk_> hi there
<Honk_> i just installed 10.04 beta1 in vmware workstation and after the update, no keyboard input is possible. is that a known problem?
<nperry> Honk_: This isn't a support channel. Your best going to #ubuntu+1
<Honk_> i don't need support. i thought it was a bug and so asked here
<nperry> Search on launchpad for the bug, if you can't find another one open a new bug report.
<salty-horse> hi. an app crashed and launched apport and I accidentally closed it. now when it crashes again, apport doesn't launch. how can I cause it to launch again?
<nperry> salty-horse: sudo nano /etc/default/apport change enabled from 0 to 1
<nperry> salty-horse: I believe you'd have to restart
<nperry> Or if you want to run it just once and not always ask to report a crash sudo service apport start force_start=1
<salty-horse> it's already enabled
<salty-horse> it runs, but won't run when this specific program runs again
<nperry> salty-horse: Is the program crashing?
<salty-horse> yes
<salty-horse> I could report it manually, but I want the apport magic in the bug :)
<nperry> run /usr/share/apport/apport-checkreports in terminal, that will output any reports in /var/crash
<salty-horse> should I just report it manually?
<salty-horse> oh, I see it. so I just apport <file>?
<nperry> If its there, run /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<salty-horse> apport-bug
<salty-horse> The problem cannot be reported:
<salty-horse> The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes.
<salty-horse> should I delete that file and try again?
<salty-horse> after printing that message, the apport-gtk doesn't terminate. seems like a bug in itself :)
<ensignkim> hello
<ensignkim> I'm using Beta 1 and my Update Manager is never showing any daily updates in the notification panel - is this normal?
<ensignkim> In Beta 1 I have Update Manager set to "check for udpates daily" and "Install security updates without confirmation". However, even though there are lots of daily updates available, I don't seem to be getting any notification (without manually opening Update Manager) - is this a bug?
<yofel> (continuing from #ubuntu+1), could be, it should pop up at some point if there are updates
<ensignkim> yofel: ok, i will file a bug report if the behaviour continues
<salty-horse> nperry, I eventually reported my bug in gnome, since it's a gnome bug: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614006
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 614006 in GtkFileChooser "File chooser crashes when creating a new folder, and new files are added to the parent" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<bbordwell> om26er, are you around?
<nperry> bug 1
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 16 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 229)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<greg-g> huh, didn't ubotu time out on that bug before, nperry ?
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a closed-source software here that crashes when I use lucid (yet it works fine with debian unstable), but when I strace that software, it doesn't crash, what would be the possible reason for this ?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> I'm going to leave this an open discussion because I want some feedback.  **Should Bug importance retain consistency through all of Ubuntu in Launchpad?**  I.E. (and hggdh will know what I'm talking about) if someone who works really exceptionally well with a package and knows it in an out, decides that a bug which is a cosmetic issue and (by the Ubuntu wiki) would get a low importance, should actually be high because the cosmetic
<bcurtiswx_laptop>  issue actually causes package workflow confusion (i.e. missing a menu entry, but this menu entry allows users to do something much more important)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> AnAnt: I would ask that in #ubuntu first
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_laptop: I understand the context, but a little more simple words would be nice, I'm confused
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nigelb: i suck at describing things.. so don't feel bad... hmmm
<mrand> bcurtiswx_laptop: I'd need a better example.  The "menu entry missing" example isn't confined to the menu entry missing...  the feature itself is not available, so therefore it's high importance.
<mrand> Perhaps the description makes it sound minor "menu entry is missing", but in reality, it should be "feature is inaccessable"
<mrand> Just because it is easy to fix doesn't mean it isn't high importance.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> lemme try and think of a good example
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bug #528051  what should the importance be?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 528051 in software-center (Ubuntu) "'provided by Ubuntu' should be categorised (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528051
<bcurtiswx_laptop> nigelb: mrad: ^^
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrand: ^^
<hggdh> weird. Just lost my X session
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: in general (my personal view) we should follow the published guidelines
<hggdh> but -- important -- the guidelines are subject to interpretation and must consider the issue at hand
<nigelb> hggdh: if that is the case, we should consider these kind of applications similar to giving bug control to upstream devs
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: only a handful of people will know the true issue at hand, and I expect to go into a bug and see high and it should reflect the high classification on the wiki
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_laptop: +1
<hggdh> nigelb: we *do* accept upstream devs in -control (and, in fact, encourage them to join)
<nigelb> hggdh: yes, I know, but they are also asked to stick to their package(s)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: I agree. This is why I rephrased the requirements for -control to explicitly state one should give the proposed Importance *and* an explanation of why
<hggdh> if, for example, I think bug x is worthy of a High, I should explain my reasoning
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: OK, I hope then, that if someone wants to go beyond the wiki guidelines, I want to see exactly why in the comments..
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: *any* change in Status/Importance should be documented
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: you and I both know that it rarely is..
<hggdh> on the specific case, Kiwinote did not give us the reasons, and both you and I vetoed the application
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: yes. But I, for one, will keep on asking, and complaining
<hggdh> (going on) *after* I read the reasons, I found myself agreeing with the suggested values for some of the bugs
<bcurtiswx_laptop> On a more personal note: I think once you submit an application thats it.  Try again in a couple weeks if you need to make changes.. Otherwise they won't put their changes into practice
<hggdh> for example, having a trial package in the free section of sofftware-centre going straight against what we hold VERY dear: free software
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: this is usually how I go also. But I will correct myself if I find that (by my mistake, or lack of details) the reality is a bit different
<hggdh> I am not grading students... and even when I did, I usually considered the responses to the questions and my talking with them about the test
<mrand> bcurtiswx_laptop: sorry, had to step away.  Taking the description at face value, I'd think that the above bug would be high because an unusable application impacts a large number of users.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> I think after this talk, I find my view on consistency has some unique flaws.  I have nothing against kiwi, but I don't think it will hurt bug triage nor kiwi if they waited another week or two and reapplies to bug control after they practice explaining importances better (which is really important in bug triage)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> Thats why im going to stay -1 on the app.
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: no problem -- and the final decision is not mine, BTW
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: i know.  Just stating why i'm staying -1.  Right now anyways kiwi will make it through with the surplus of +1's anyways
<hggdh> s/he *might*, not yet decided
<hggdh> (oh. I always thought consistency to be a finite phenomenon on the time axis ;-)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> oh the irony of that statement
<hggdh> :-D
<nigelb> the complexity of it
<nigelb> :D
<bcurtiswx_laptop> if you see my e-mail signature.. now THATS a complex statement
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: seriously -- I do not own the truth, nor I expect to be correct always (or most of the times, even)
 * hggdh goes hunting for such signature
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: ----------------------------------------------------------------
<bcurtiswx_laptop> The Statement Below is True
<bcurtiswx_laptop> The Statement Above is False
<bcurtiswx_laptop> ----------------------------------------------------------------
<bcurtiswx_laptop> sorry for the enters.. but it's appropriate
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I agree. Always loved these things
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_laptop: :)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> don't think about it too long.. you may start to steam at the ears
<hggdh> just shows that Goedel was right
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: anyway. This was, I think, a good discussion to be had
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: agreed.  Thanks
<charlie-tca> I have followed this discussion on importance, and I am going to ask this.
<charlie-tca> Is the wiki a guideline or a rule to be followed?
<charlie-tca> I always thought it provided the guidance to help get the importance and status set, but was not a "set in stone" rule
<hggdh> charlie-tca: I myself see it as a strong guideline -- which means that most of the times we should follow it; sometimes we will have a special case (in our view) where it does not match
<charlie-tca> which would make it a guideline, and can be deviated from when needed
<hggdh> there are some things that *are* rules -- for example, we cannot provide free software without the sources
<bcurtiswx_laptop> charlie-tca: i agree with hggdh: it can be deviated from, but the explanation should be concise as to why it deviates
<BUGabundo_remote> WHAT ??? hggdh you aren't always correct???? so I can run for that spot now? KEWLLL
<BUGabundo_remote> oh wait
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm already vice chair
<BUGabundo_remote> duh
 * BUGabundo_remote goes back to work
<hggdh> BUGabundo_remote: be my guest. I am not always right, but I *do* learn ;-)
<charlie-tca> Yes, I agree it should have an explanation. But it becomes a guideline then, not a standard or rule to be followed exactly
<bcurtiswx_laptop> charlie-tca: its not a rule by any means, i agree
<hggdh> charlie-tca: wasn't it always the case? The way I see it: if one is starting, follow it as rules; as one gains experience, use the experience to decide
<charlie-tca> **Should Bug importance retain consistency through all of Ubuntu in Launchpad?** then becomes no
<hggdh> but -- always -- explain the why
<charlie-tca> as in when the "why not" is explained in the bug
<bcurtiswx_laptop> charlie-tca: after the discussion, i believe added to that should be "if it bears no explanation"
<charlie-tca> and that should be noted on the wiki page for importance
<charlie-tca> Personally, I believe that should be true for status and importance
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, even the guidelines are close to useless
<bcurtiswx_laptop> charlie-tca: hggdh: I believe that "explanations for all bug changes" isn't preeched enough to triage beginners.. there are too many people still that don't explain why they change bug reports the way they do
<charlie-tca> completely agree. I have even requested developers come back and tell me why they changed things without the explanation
<jeanfi> from the perspective of a simple lp user (we have the rights to change some bugs status), it is quite hard to find the explanation of the bug statuses
<bcurtiswx_laptop> people don't even explain the most common bug changes (most would know why it was changed), but it needs to be documented (yes i've done this in the past)
<hggdh> jeanfi: I agree. We are always monitoring this channel (and the MLs) for issues and proposed changes
<charlie-tca> I agree, but 99% of the time, the user would not be changing the status
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: perhaps we need to emphasise this more at the Bugs/(Importance|Status)?
<hggdh> jeanfi: if you could expand on why you find it hard, this would helps us
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: we should emphasize it more, agreed
<jeanfi> charlie-tca: maybe just because it is not easy to get the explanation
<charlie-tca> jeanfi: no, most users filing the bugs should not be changing the status
<jeanfi> hggdh, it just miss the link to the explanation in the bug page itself
<jeanfi> hggdh, first time I filed a bug, I have see that I can change its status (confirmed,invalid,fix,etc), so I asked myself "I am really allowed to change the status? What means 'confirmed'?etc"
<hggdh> jeanfi: agree
<hggdh> hum
<jeanfi> and I had to google LP + ubuntu to find the page which explains what I am supposed to do
 * hggdh is pretty sure there should be a LP/Malone bug on this
<jeanfi> I guess most users don't take the time to google the page or are afraid to do a mistake
<hggdh> yes, I can understand you
<charlie-tca> Perhaps there should be a comment on the reporting bugs how to page that says leave the status in 'new'
 * hggdh goes looking
 * bcurtiswx_laptop wishes bdmurray were here to offer his opinions on this
<jeanfi> charlie-tca: do you mean that as a simple LG user I must never change the bug status?
<jeanfi> LG=LP
<bdmurray> where am I?
<charlie-tca> As a bug filer, you should never change the status from new
<bcurtiswx_laptop> bdmurray: WHA?? well empathy apparently has a glaring bug
<deryck> hggdh, the bug for "status is too easy to change" is fixed in the upcoming LP release next wednesday.
<deryck> with a confirmation dialog
<jeanfi> charlie-tca: arf, I did it. If you don't want simple user to change status, LP should not authorize it!
<bbordwell> deryck, Can you link to the details of this update?
<charlie-tca> jeanfi: You can't actually confirm your own bug, so the status stays in new until someone else can confirm it
<jeanfi> charlie-tca: yes but this explanation is not in the bug report page, that's my point
<deryck> bbordwell, See Bug #531963
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 531963 in malone "Add a confirmation step when setting the bug status if the user is not a bug contributor (affects: 1)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531963
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I think you mean shouldn't not can't
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> jeanfi: That´s why I said something should be added to the bug reporting page, to say it should be left in 'new'
<bdmurray> I've haven't read the whole back log but I'd imagine this (filers changing bug status right away) is a corner-case
<nigelb> vish: around?
<alex_mayorga> Bug #401028
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 401028 in pymsn (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode() (affects: 429) (dups: 28)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401028
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: still face it?
<alex_mayorga> How come this is "invalid" and apport still tells me its my bug
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: yup, fully updated lucid
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: can give a backtrace?
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: It is that status is a block when filing the bug, and there is no explanation about what to do with it
<alex_mayorga> how?
<nigelb> !backtrace | alex_mayorga
<ubot4`> alex_mayorga: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<hggdh> charlie-tca: how about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs ?
<blindskull13> hi, would the color of the power off and accessibility on the login screen of lucid be considered a bug?
<charlie-tca> that is where it needs to be added
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: please read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymsn/+bug/401028/comments/60
<charlie-tca> alex_mayorga: it's because only some 'affects' are invalid on that bug
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 401028 in pymsn (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 4 other projects) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode() (affects: 429) (dups: 28)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bcurtiswx_laptop> sorry im not chirping in.. got a little busy here at work and im heading out for lunch with some colleagues
<hggdh> deryck: thank you :-)
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: thanks, let me read all that
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: hehe, sorry to flood you with all that :)
<jeanfi> charlie-tca: agree, just a link to the explanation page shoud be enough, I mean this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<deryck> hggdh, you're welcome :-)
<bbordwell> I feel this bug is ready to be marked as triaged, will a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/535097
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 535097 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Power Manager Brightness not clickable (affects: 8) (dups: 4)" [Low,Confirmed]
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: no worries, glad to do my little bit of contrigution :)
<alex_mayorga> err... contribution
<nigelb> :)
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I'm not following you.  You don't need to do anything with status when filing a bug report.
<hggdh> OK, all, I added a note at the beginning of ReportingBugs (link above) about leaving a new bug as, well, New
<charlie-tca> That is what jeanfi was asking about.
<jeanfi> bdmurray, the issue is that it is not explained directly in the bug report page, a newcomer cannot know what 'confirmed' means exactly
<blindskull13> universal access preference button and power options button on log in screen are the same as background, can anyone confirm?
<blindskull13> - this is in lucid
<bbordwell> blindskull13, I will check it out brb
<bbordwell> blindskull13, Yes it is very hard to see them
<blindskull13> @bbordwell  ok, i was wondering if that was just my system
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: sorry, how would I get symbols for empaty?
<blindskull13> @bbordwell  think i should file a bug report?
<alex_mayorga> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash only goes up to hardy
<bbordwell> blindskull13, yes, let post the link here when you do
<blindskull13> ok
<bbordwell> Im not sure what package to file that against though are you?
<blindskull13> no
<blindskull13> um... gdm?
<nigelb> hggdh: debugging symptoms is gdb?
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: thts for hardy and newer
<bbordwell> blindskull13, sure, I will look into it later and if its wrong i will change it
<blindskull13> ok
<hggdh> nigelb: what do you mean?
<nigelb> hggdh: nah, figured it out, I wanted to know how to install debugging symbols
<hggdh> oh, OK
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: might be worth adding a note there ;)
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: note that its for hardy and above?
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: yup
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: its already there "Hardy 8.04 and Newer"
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: or I might learn to RTFM :(
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: :D
<alex_mayorga> also shouldn't the apt-get change to aptitude?
<nigelb> nope
<nigelb> there is apt-get and aptitude
<alex_mayorga> how are they different? n00b here, sorry
<bbordwell> If there is a bug that involves the get help online option that is present in nearly every app what package should it be filed against?
<vish> nigelb: o/
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: oh, I dunno :D
<alex_mayorga> horay! empathy runing under gdb now
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: I guess I'm doing something wrong here
<alex_mayorga> already have the symbols for empathy
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: what happened?
<alex_mayorga> but the crash is on telepathy-butterfly
<alex_mayorga> apport catches it, can that be submitted somehow?
<alex_mayorga> I'm doing gdb empathy 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-empathy.txt
<alex_mayorga> but as I said empathy is not the crashing bit here
<nigelb> hold on, lemme get someone who works on empathy
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: OK
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_laptop: can you help alex_mayorga get a backtrace for the telepathy-butterfly bug?
<alex_mayorga> nigelb: does the fact that http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24138 is "fix released" mean this is an ubuntu thing only?
<ubot4`> Freedesktop bug 24138 in papyon "telepathy-butterfly crashed with TypeError in b64decode()" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nigelb> alex_mayorga: that patch is already applied in ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> oh!
<nigelb> I took the steps for a fix in karmic and it got applied recently
<yofel> any gnome-panel experts here that can say what should be done with bug 548898?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548898 in ubuntu "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet" (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548898
<bbordwell> can someone take a look at this bug report I am working on triaging and see if you can figure out which package it should be filed against? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/548407
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548407 in software-center (Ubuntu) ""get help online" doesn't use default browser-options (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pedro_> yofel, that's not a gnome-panel issue
<pedro_> yofel, all those OAFIID:blah errors are coming from the applet who's trying to load
<pedro_> being 'blah' the applet
<yofel> pedro_: so I should assign this to the applet package?
<pedro_> yofel, yes and request some logs too
<pedro_> wait a sec i think i've wrote a debugging guide for gnome applets
<pedro_> yofel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingGNOMEApplets
<yofel> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> ask the user to run it under gdb to see what's going on there
<pedro_> yofel, you're welcome
<bbordwell> I belive this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/548929
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548929 in gdm (Ubuntu) "universal access preference button and power options button on log in screen are the same color as background (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> same goes for this one, its very simple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/548964
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548964 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Wrong version number displayed in about window (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> bbordwell: synaptic done, I'll leave the gdm bug to someone that's more familiar with it.
<bbordwell> yofel, thanks
<bcurtiswx_laptop> alex_mayorga: what version of empathy and telepathy-butterfly are you using?
<BUGabundo_remote> "fta:  /wrt "all, please test chromium from the beta ppa, i need to upload it to lucid" "
<bcurtiswx_laptop> anyone know who's package dev for the ubuntu-adium-theme?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> or how i'd find out
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i can never remember
<kklimonda> hmm, I'm getting one mail after another from the bugs bugcontrol is subscribed to :/
<mrand> bcurtiswx_laptop: over on the right side of the page is lists the team mailing list: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/adium-theme-ubuntu
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/545783, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/548980          Hmm these look VERY similar but are on different versions, can someone take a look and make sure that marking as duplicate would be correct?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545783 in exaile (Ubuntu) "ValueError - crash on startup (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx_laptop> mrand: ty
<bcurtiswx_laptop> i use that page a ton and apparently am blind
<bcurtiswx_laptop> or ignorant
<bcurtiswx_laptop> or both
<mrand> doubtful.  on all accounts ;-)
<kklimonda> when is apport going to be disabled?
<bbordwell> kklimonda, Not till RC right?
<bbordwell> IIRC thats when they disabled it for karmic
<kklimonda> blah, it's time to write a filter then :)
<kklimonda> I just got over 30 mails informing me about a new duplicates over the last 2 hours
<mrand> ouch.  That's a pretty bad one.
<yofel> haha, me too, seems like the retracer got enthusiastic ^^
<greg-g> kklimonda: I think I just noticed that after a bug has X number of apport-filed duplicates, it gets a tag, bugpattern-needed
<greg-g> so, search for that tag and start writting patterns! :)
<kklimonda> I guess
<kklimonda> now to learn how to do that
<kklimonda> ubuntu-support-status - that looks like a really cool tool btd
<blindskull13> hey does any one know if there is any reason why it has been made even harder to get my system menu icons back in lucid?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> blindskull13: this is the wrong channel for that.. join #ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_laptop> or #ubuntu+12
<bcurtiswx_laptop> oh geez
<blindskull13> sorry, forgot to switch
<bcurtiswx_laptop> or #ubuntu+1
<bcurtiswx_laptop> that last one... is what i meant
<bcurtiswx_laptop> lol
<bcurtiswx_laptop> its friday... i think i need to take a break.. but i wont because its Bug Jam Weekend!!!
<blindskull13> :)
<greg-g> man, I'm starting to get tons of the apport retracing emails for gwibber
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/251378
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 251378 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic's Generate download script does not update package lists" [Low,Invalid]
<Damascene> could someone help with this
<blindskull13> "<bbordwell> I belive this bug is ready to be marked as triaged with an importance of low, could a member of BC please do so? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/548929"
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548929 in gdm (Ubuntu) "universal access preference button and power options button on log in screen are the same color as background (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<blindskull13> still not marked
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/251378
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 251378 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic's Generate download script does not update package lists" [Low,Confirmed]
<Damascene> could you help with this please
<Damascene> I need some one to set it as a wish list
<Damascene> pedro_,
<Damascene> how are you
<Damascene> you are so active or you are tracking me on lauchpad :)
<pedro_> Damascene, hey! i'm good thanks. how are things going for you?
<Damascene> very good
<Damascene> :)
<Damascene> may I ask you some questions?
<pedro_> Damascene, sure, btw you can always ask here in the channel there's plenty of people around ;-)
<pedro_> just ask
<pedro_> Damascene, btw I've already set that bug as Wishlist for you
<Damascene> thansk, that remove my first question
<Damascene> bug 545459
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 545459 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale (affects: 3)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545459
<Damascene> why it's low?
<pedro_> Damascene, well that's easy to workaround if you launch the app in another language and it doesn't seems to affect a lot of users
<pedro_> Damascene, did you tried what Seb asked you in one comment there?
<Damascene> to open it with gnome?
<Damascene> 2 other people tried it
<pedro_> Damascene, yes, running all with arabic language
<Damascene> that what I do
<pedro_> and with another user configuration, like create a new user and test with that one
<Damascene> as I said other people tested that
<Damascene> I asked my friends to do the test
<Damascene> seems it's on karmic to
<Damascene> and it hit all the arabic locale user who uses evolution
<Damascene> but I don't think many people likes evolution any way
<pedro_> Damascene, well, that's not stated in the report...
<Damascene> which thing?
<pedro_> Damascene, since you can reproduce it, could you send it upstream rather? they might have a better idea of what's going on there
<Damascene> at gnome bugs?
<pedro_> Damascene, you're welcome to open a bug at bugzilla.gnome.org in the Evolution product
<pedro_> I've searched there and there's no related report about that either
<Damascene> but I wonder which thing you didn't find in the report?
<pedro_> Damascene, that it affects a lot of people
<Damascene> oh, sorry
<pedro_> Damascene, anyways, better to file it upstream since you can reproduce it easily there
<Damascene> ok
<pedro_> since they're writing the application they might have a better idea of what's going on ;-)
<pedro_> Damascene, thank you
<Damascene> are you expert with language and fonts issues?
<Damascene> :)
<Damascene> you are welcome. thank you too
<gellmar> Hello! Where can I post bugs related to ubuntu netboot kernels on lucid?
<gellmar> just tried one from March 23rd, and it does not find my HDDs!!!
<gellmar> while the previous build surely did
<yofel> gellmar: type 'ubuntu-bug storage' in the run dialog or in a terminal and follow the instructions
<gellmar> yofel: my buntu is gone now... :(
<jeanfi> this doc may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<gellmar> but I will do it with livecd
<BUGabundo> evening
<hggdh> eeeBotu will be off for a few minutes for a reboot after security updates
<hggdh> thank you for your patience
<ddecator> thank you for letting us know =)
<hggdh> heh
<msanchez> hi all. Have anyone noticed some problems with wifi-N APs in Lucid lynx?
<msanchez> I upgraded today my Lucid Lynx system and got a similar problem to one bug in fedora: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=574885
<ubot4`> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 574885 in kernel "[iwlagn] WiFi network stops being usable after DHCP" [Medium,Closed: duplicate]
<msanchez> :-)
<msanchez> does anyone (apart from the bots) know whether this bug will get fixed in ubuntu soon? (before final release, I mean)
<atrus> msanchez: is there a corresponding bug in ubuntu? filing one on launchpad, and linking it to the redhat bug (the one #574885 is marked as a duplicate of) might be helpful, if there isn't one already.
<msanchez> yeah, sure. That's what I was asking for, since I couldn't find it yet
<msanchez> I'll re-check it and file a new one if can't find it
<msanchez> it seems there is no bug..
<hggdh> please go ahead, open one, and link the RedHat bug
<hggdh> msanchez: open it agaisnt linux (ubuntu-bug linux)
<msanchez> hggdh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/549223
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 549223 in linux (Ubuntu) "iwlagn stops transferring after few MB data transfer at 5GHz 11n mode (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<msanchez> I didn't use ubuntu-bug, sorry (never used it before)
<msanchez> but set the links to redhat bugzilla anyway
<msanchez> time to go to bed. see you!
<msanchez> hmm.. btw, how do I link it to redhat bugzilla apart from putting the link in the description?
<msanchez> is there an special field or something in launchpad?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-27
<MTecknology> If a bug is in 10.04 only but could likely hit a large number of users, does that qualify it for at least a medium status?
<jjesse> anyone have a problem with yesterday's live cd during the isntall never prompted for username and password
<MTecknology> I'm trying to do everything I can to make sure bug 548970 is taken care of before release. I know more and more people are strating to use drupal, but I don't know if the issue is drupal only. I think it may be an issue in the suhosin patch/app for php
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 548970 in php5 (Ubuntu) "[lucid] php5-cgi crashes when attempting to load page (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/548970
<yofel> jjesse: lucid?
<jjesse> yofel: yes lucid
<yofel> jjesse: ask in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-testing, they should know more
<jjesse> ok thanks
<dholbach> HAPPY UBUNTU GLOBAL JAM TO EVERYONE! :-)
<aigarius> heh, we have a 'bug' report from a new user in a Jam here that it is very hard to find the link to 'create new bug' on launchpad.net
<yofel> aigarius: you're supposed to use ubuntu-bug
<aigarius> yofel: which is kinda problematic if the bug is at the installation stage before that works
<yofel> aigarius: please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<yofel> does anyone know if there's a master bug for reports about update-manager asking for reboot while it's still updating?
<aigarius> yofel: could we have the link to that ReportingBugs guide added to bugs.launchpad.net front page? newbies get confused easily
<yofel> aigarius: you should get sent there if you want to report a bug from the LP page, also you can't report an ubuntu bug from bugs.lp.net, you need to be on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Mez> what's the package that displays the volume control ?
<yofel> Mez: in lucid it should be part of indicator-applet afaik
<Mez> Is it? or is that just the interface?
<yofel> good question...
<kklimonda> Mez: indicator-sound
<kklimonda> in lucid
<kklimonda> I think it's a gnome-volume-control-applet in Karmic
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I just update my experimental desk , from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 beta 1 and everything went fine , except for the panel ....so when I restart my system , it was without panel ...., I already fix it , but it was just to let you know. ..
<AlexZion> should I fill up some bug reports !? or is just fine to let you know here !?!
<AlexZion> actually , I don't really know in which package or config file the problem is ....
<Mez> http://autoview.autotrain.org/mod/autoview/view.php?id=33 <-- Global Jam Birmingham
<Mez> well, half of it.
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<BUGabundo> isc-dhcp-client broken in karmic?
<BUGabundo> oh right
<BUGabundo> NM ppa
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you and karmic?
<BUGabundo> dads laptop
<kklimonda> ah
<BUGabundo> great, now I got broken DHClient :(
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> karmic stable? NO... logging out, gives a black screen and kernel unresponsive
<Mez> BUGabundo: did you remove network manager?
<BUGabundo> just downgraded to archive version, Mez. rebooting
<BUGabundo> dhcp is back
<BUGabundo> I don't know how asac allowed DHCP and NM ppa to be broken for so long
<Mez> BUGabundo: apparnetly removing NM in Lucid really breaks your system
<BUGabundo> I didnt remove
<BUGabundo> I downgraded
<bcurtiswx_laptop> who here uses their @ubuntu.com email address with evolution and can tell me how to set it up to send mail from that account
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx_laptop: you have to use your own SMPT
<BUGabundo> and if you use SPF , add an include for canonical smtp
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo: would I be able to use GMails?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I use it
<bcurtiswx_laptop> BUGabundo:  k thx
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx_laptop: brand new to @ubuntu email?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> no no, just haven't set it up with evolution
<BUGabundo> I though you were member for a while
<bcurtiswx_laptop> im finding a liking towards evolution again
<bcurtiswx_laptop> yes i've been a member for a while
<nigelb> bcurtiswx_laptop, after switching to thunderbird, I realized how geekfriendly evolution is
<bcurtiswx_laptop> lol
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: ping
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hggdh: can I set evolution to reply using the e-mail address it was sent to, like gmail has?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_laptop: yes
<hggdh> (I used it for the Ubuntu forward)
<hggdh> well
<danage1> is it a known bug in lucid that nautilus won't display smb and sftp locations? "The specified location is not supported"
<BUGabundo> danage1: AFAIK you are the 5th asking
<danage1> sorry about that, i didn't find a corresponding bug though
<bcurtiswx_laptop> danage1: i get that problem after a little while.. but it works at first
<danage1> *report
<bcurtiswx_laptop> if you use it early on in your desktop session
<bcurtiswx_laptop> hmm evolution --> File --> Close Window.... quits the program
<danage1> BUGabundo: is it safe to assume somebody is on it despite the lack of a bug report?
<smif1984> Hi, I just joined the bugsquad, i need some help for how to start triaging bugs. Can some one point me in the right direction?
<BUGabundo> danage1: feel free to open a new one
<BUGabundo> if it is a dupe, someone will mark it as such
<bcurtiswx_laptop> smif1984: bugsquad-mentorship
<danage1> opening bug reports without apport appears to be rather difficult these days...
<BUGabundo> danage1: ahaha true
<danage1> :)
<BUGabundo> but that's the idea
<BUGabundo> to provide GOOD bugs
<jeanfi> <danage1> is it a known bug in lucid that nautilus won't display smb and sftp locations? "The specified location is not supported"
<jeanfi> I had exactly this issue
<jeanfi> I fix it by installing the missing package
<jeanfi> the missing package was gvfs-backends
<chrisccoulson> jeanfi - that's not a bug. the gvfs-backends package is recommended and on the default install
<chrisccoulson> if it was missing on your system, then it probably got removed in an upgrade during some transitional period
<jeanfi> chrisccoulson, yes, that's way I have written 'issue' and not 'bug' :-)
<jeanfi> way=why
<jo-erlend> Some of the most visible applications in lucid are not translatable with launchpad. I'm at the Norwegian UGJ now, and we'd like to translate the indicator-applet, for instance. Can someone have a look at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/549758
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 549758 in indicator-applet "No translations on launchpad (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<txwikinger> Hi folks
<txwikinger> anything we can look at in our jam here in Canada?
 * yofel looks at launchpad... sees 41619 unconfirmed bugs
<ddecator> yofel: don't remind us...
<yofel> ddecator: hrhr
<txwikinger> well. I thought some more specific direction :D
<yofel> txwikinger: how about new bugs tagged with lucid?
<txwikinger> yeah.. good idea
<yofel> New,Undecided with Lucid tag gives 2212 results...
 * yofel sighs...
<BUGabundo> mew
<yofel> BUGabundo: you cat hijacked your keyboard?
<yofel> *your
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> the sheer number of bugs, did
<yofel> heh
<oem_> I'm finding by 10.04 beta freezing when screensaver starts. Anyone else notice this?
<BUGabundo> oem_: UPGRADE
<BUGabundo> that's an old bug
<BUGabundo> I think its fixed
<oem_> thanks   also language translator does not seem to be translating either it is giving web page output or something    have a good day
<kklimonda> I need some help
<kklimonda> how to tell the person who has reopened bug 524179 that I respect his opinion but the bug status is not going to be changed unless DX team change guidelines?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 524179 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Left-clicking on taskbar icon for transmission brings up the right-click menu (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524179
<kklimonda> he has also reopened bug 525875
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 525875 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox notification icon click hide/show (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525875
<jcastro> kklimonda: looking
<vish> kklimonda: both are disabled accounts , so not sure you can contact them :)
<kklimonda> vish: hmm?
<vish> kklimonda: unless you are talking about ttp ?
<jcastro> kklimonda: I can post if you'd like
<vish> kklimonda: i meant , the original reporters accounts are disabled
<bcurtiswx_laptop> can someone verify a bug for me.  use evolution to send an e-mail with attachment(s) and I'm getting a double sent e-mail
<kklimonda> jcastro: if you could. I can't think of a polite response that is going to end the discussion and move it to the ayatana mailing list :)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> He can blame me instead of you
<kklimonda> jcastro: at least it will be clear that the bug is not being close by one person
<kklimonda> closed*
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx_laptop: I can't reproduce it on lucid
<bcurtiswx_laptop> kklimonda: what protocol are you using?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> IMAP? POP?
<kklimonda> imap
<kklimonda> but mails are being sent by smtp anyway (?)
<BUGabundo> imap or imaps?
<kklimonda> hmm.. imap over tls
<hggdh> so imaps
<bcurtiswx_laptop> SMTP ?
<jcastro> kklimonda: if you run into those kinds of bugs feel free to have me close them.
<jcastro> kklimonda: I can take responsibility for that, heh
<BUGabundo> seems jcastro has a large back to hold the responsibility
<BUGabundo> as former community  leason
<jcastro> I'm helping drive the app indicator work so I can take the heat for it
<jcastro> heh
<kklimonda> jcastro: I can close random bugs but I'd rather not close them myself again if I was the one who closed them orignally - When people are getting angry it's easy to start throwing accusations of single developers not doing the right thing imo.
<kklimonda> jcastro: hehe :)
<jcastro> yeah just poke me when that happens, off for now though, packing up after a good jam!
<kklimonda> jcastro: you have forgotten about bug 524179 :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 524179 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Left-clicking on taskbar icon for transmission brings up the right-click menu (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524179
<vish> jcastro: kklimonda: also commented on the wiki > ;)   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators?action=diff&rev1=29&rev2=30
<kklimonda> vish: I think this change can be safely reverted :)
<kklimonda> I guess that's a good sign - one can't create good desktop os without alienating some users..
<chrisccoulson> who is this ttp character that keeps going round reopening bugs?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: has he reopened even more?
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: let me guess - all that are related to the appindicator stuff? :)
<chrisccoulson> well, i saw the transmission one, but he reopened 2 gnome-applets ones as soon as i closed them
<chrisccoulson> he opened 2 against gnome-applets because of the missing mixer-applet (which hasn't existed since jaunty), and the missing keyboard indicator applet (which was deprecated this cycle)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I don't really know who he is but he's not happy with changes for sure..
<kklimonda> and here we go again :/
<BUGabundo> GO GO GOOOOO
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, i've solved the problem now ;)
<chrisccoulson> i just reassigned the bug so i won't get any more of his mail
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: smart :D
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: and who's going to be the lucky recipient now? :)
<BUGabundo> null ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, anyone who's subscribed to all ubuntu bugs
<chrisccoulson> but people subscribing to all bugs are crazy anyway
<BUGabundo> or don't read email
<BUGabundo> I was , once , long long ago
<BUGabundo> lasted 2 weeks
<BUGabundo> still am on some packages/teams
<BUGabundo> like gwibber, or ubuntu-desktop-bugs
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> ubuntu-desktop-team
<chrisccoulson> i'm subscribed to quite a few desktop packages, and thats enough for me
<chrisccoulson> i already spend enough time reading bug mail ;)
<BUGabundo> you read your bug mail? :D
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> I do... but I've stop reading most MLs
<chrisccoulson> well, i have to read it ;)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: you did it even before you joined canonical though ;)
<chrisccoulson> i did!
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: when you have some time can you add your comment to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda/TransmissionPPUApplication ?
<chrisccoulson> oh yes, i was going to ask you when you were going to apply!
<chrisccoulson> i will add my endorsement tomorrow :)
<ducky_netbook> hey just wondering about this triage bug that got assigned to nobody should something happen to this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/xsplash/+bug/436189
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 436189 in baltix (and 1 other project) "Xsplash looks very ugly at some resolutions (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> ducky_netbook, xsplash is deceased now, so it's unlikely that anybody will ever work on that ;)
<ducky_netbook> ok so it goes to invalid thanks
<hggdh> er. ducky_netbook, if the bug is for a supported release, it should be kept open -- even if nobody is going to work on it
<ducky_netbook> then perhaps move to wont fix?
<ducky_netbook> its still listed as new ans triaged
<hggdh> no. Only the maintainers should do it. It's a valid bug; I agree that wishlist pretty much settle the future for it, but still
<hggdh> ducky_netbook: it is triaged in Ubuntu, new for Baltix. Blatix is not Ubuntu
<ducky_netbook> kk
<hggdh> this is something we have to be careful on: we deal with Ubuntu bugs only
<hggdh> keep in mind that LP is used by a series of other projects
<louferd> This bug seems to have been solved with lucid beta on my ibook: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pbbuttonsd/+bug/35992 Should I change it to fix-committed or in-progress?
<slick666> Hey all, I'm looking at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262550 which has 3/4 packages fixed-released but the intrepid package is marked new should we mark intrepid as invalid?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 262550 in linux (Ubuntu Intrepid) (and 3 other projects) "WARNING: Intrepid might burn down MacBook Pro (affects: 8) (dups: 3)" [High,New]
<hggdh> slick666: well, Intrepid is still supported (one more month)
<ducky_netbook> does the alpha for each have the same support?
<hggdh> ducky_netbook: I do not understand your question
<ducky_netbook> if the bug is not an official release for the alpha for it does it carry the same support?
<hggdh> still complex ;-) but I understand you are asking is "if a bug is for an alpha version of a package/release, does it carry the same support?"
<hggdh> and the answer is yes
<ducky_netbook> ok
<ducky_netbook> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<[LAG]REX_> hi everyone!!!
<ZEROADRENALINE> we are in argentina!!
<ZEROADRENALINE> trying to learn how to resolv bugs.
<ZEROADRENALINE> *resolve
<hggdh> ZEROADRENALINE: bienvenidos, and thanks for helping!
<hggdh> ZEROADRENALINE: please feel free to ask questions here
<ZEROADRENALINE> first off all what tools are the basic kit to resolve bugs!!!
<hggdh> 1. willingness to help ;-)
<hggdh> 2. please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<hggdh> 3. read the related wiki pages;
<hggdh> 4. get a bug on something you feel comfortable with, and jam on!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-03-28
<zus> hello i have a few things ive been trying to get fixed that simply arent working right... first.. i keep getting an authorization dialog box asking for unser name ad password. wich is already filled in. then i hit save password and ok.... after some time it pops up again.!!! 2 days i've been trying to figure this out. also ...
<zus> gpgp keys i saved my folder from my ubuntu when i decided to use kubuntu 2 days ago...when i do kdesudo kate /home/username/.gnupg/gpg.conf to  check  for a "line" there is nothing in there. im tryin to import my pgp key ring into kmail can some one please help
<yofel> zus: this channel is for help on filing/triaging bugs on launchpad, please use #ubuntu for stable release support and #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<zus> yofel,  thanks,
<OkThen> So i'm on 10.04 and going on some websites makes me automatically log out
<OkThen> What's up with that?
<OkThen> Any clue?
<greg-g> Do you have an example, OkThen ?
<OkThen> Hold on
<OkThen> Ok
<greg-g> hah, sorry
<OkThen> Happens when I go on http://gnome-look.org/
<greg-g> what browser are you using, OkThen ?
<OkThen> Also happened on sdb.drshnaps.com
<OkThen> Firefox
<greg-g> I'm using Firefox 3.6 and it doesn't do that fo rme
<greg-g> what is that site, before I go to open it?
<greg-g> the last one you provided a link to
<OkThen> Which one
<OkThen> Oh
<OkThen> Like sprite pictures for games and stuff
<greg-g> that one also loads fine and does not log me out
<OkThen> Are you on 10.04?
<greg-g> does this also happen in other browsers? What extensions do you have installed? Any new extensions lately?
<greg-g> yes
<OkThen> Only real thing I installed for firefox is Adblock
<greg-g> interesting
<sbeattie> Doh, sounds like X is crashing for OkThen...
<OkThen> Woops
<OkThen> Sorry was checking if it was a specific category in Gnome-Look or all of it
<OkThen> It's all of it
<greg-g> any ideas sbeattie ?
<sbeattie> OkThen: you're getting logged out to the gdm login?
<OkThen> Yea
<sbeattie> Possibly X is crashing, if that's the case.
<hggdh> try with a brand new ffox profile, just in case
<hggdh> er
<micahg> we have a few bugs on where firefox seems to cause X to crash, but no conclusions so far
<hggdh> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old -- see if there is a message, near the end, stating X received a SIGQUIT
<hggdh> I have been having something like that, every so often, but I have been unable to trace it back to a specifc action or progamme
<mccolgan> Good evening, I'm looking to join this bugsquad, and in the last step I'm supposed to be sending an email to the mail list.
<greg-g> micahg: really, weird
<mccolgan> I need to include my id and whether or not I read the guide.
<mccolgan> Is there anything else I should include? what's the proper protocol? Should I put an introduction?
<hggdh> mccolgan: I think I have just approved you...
<hggdh> mcgolst-gmail?
<mccolgan> yes
<hggdh> welcome in, then :-)
<mccolgan> Thank you!
<dawnview> what does it mean to "join" the bug squad? how is that different from just reporting bugs?
<micahg> dawnview: bugsquad helps to triage bugs
<hggdh> but there is no real difference, it is more like you now officially belong to a group that does what you were doing before
<dawnview> i see. i guess i don't currently triage bugs, so that's perhaps the main difference.
<mccolgan> I'm checking out this bug and there's kinda two parts to it, one looks like a wishlist and the other part I have reproduced how should I handle this?
<bbordwell> I have an upstream bug filed with GNOME and they are asking for a stacktrace, is this the same thing as a backtrace?
<mccolgan> yes
<bbordwell> mccolgan, Thank you.
<hoctopus> the command     sudo init 1 is not switching x windows off to the command line. it locks up during the shut down process
<bbordwell> mccolgan, how can you get a backtrace on a problem that is not a crash or a freeze?
<bbordwell> I attached the process, recreated the bug, but then I can not do anything in gdb, so i tried exiting normaly bug then gdb told me there was no stack
<mccolgan> bbordwell, I'm not sure to be honest, I'm kind of new to that, I simply knew the terminology was the same
<bbordwell> mccolgan, okay thanks. this is my first attempt at getting a backtrace
<bbordwell> ahh ctrl+c
<mccolgan> bbordwell, thanks, good to know
<mccolgan> bbordwell, according to the man page, gdb can be passed 'bt' to show a backtrace
<mccolgan> or is that not what youre looking for
<bbordwell> mccolgan, I accomplished a backtrace. after you attach a proccess gdb stops it so you can no longer do anything in that program. I typed continue so i could recreate the bug. You then press ctr+c to send gdb an interupt signal
<mccolgan> bbordwell, ah okay thanks
<hggdh> yes, this is how you get it. Just please be sure to have all symbols resolved
<bbordwell> hggdh, I am not sure what you mean?
<hggdh> if you see a lot of ??, then you are missing the debug symbols packages
<hggdh> usually, the most important are the first few lines -- say, 10
<bbordwell> hggdh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/403637/
<bbordwell> would you mind telling me if i need to do anything or if that is alright?
<hoctopus> In System-> Administration->Network Tools -> port scan   it runs continuously applied to a firewalled system leaving the person running the scan unaware of if all ports are scanned or of scan is still going on
<hoctopus> In System -> Administration->System Testing    there is no cancel button when System Testing is first opened by mistake
<giantpune> hello.  i have got a weird issue with ubuntu 9.10 AMD.  the system froze and i had to hold the power button to turt it off.  when i restart it,  i cannot get my usb serial device which usually shows up as /dev/ttyUSB0 to work
<giantpune> the device works fine when i connect it to windows running in vmware.  but when i disconnect it from the vmware pc, it does not show up as ttyUSB0 in ubuntu
<giantpune> ive found the device at /dev/bus/usb/004/010.  is there any way to force it to be /dev/ttyUSB0 like it was before the crash?
<shrini1> team: we are doing a bugjam in kanchipuram, india now
<shrini1> :-)
<shrini1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks
<thekorn> shrini1: very cool, have fun
<shrini1> thekorn: thanks
<shrini1> training on LP is going on now
<bbordwell> what exactly is a bugjam?
<thekorn> bbordwell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<thekorn> see the FAQ on this page
<bencrisford> shrini1: Nice!  Enjoy yourselves =)
<shrini1> bencrisford: thanks a lot
<bencrisford> is anyone around?  i need some help.. :S
<bencrisford> with this bug in marble : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kdeedu/+bug/537944
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 537944 in marble (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "douarnenez (France) is in a wrong place (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bencrisford> i have spoken to a marble dev
<bencrisford> who has kde-bug-tracker'd it
<bencrisford> i did an also affects for kdeedu
<bencrisford> is there a way of linking the lp report to the kde one?
<bencrisford> is it as simple as adding the url to the remote watch "bit" of the also affects?
<nigelb> generally, we encourage kde bug reports to be reported directly to kde and not in LP
<bencrisford> it isnt really a kde bug report
<bencrisford> well obviously it is
<bencrisford> but it affects edubuntu, which is why i think it should stay on launchpad
<bencrisford> i found it through the edubugs, which are what i generally focus on
<nigelb> do you know the kde bug number?
<bencrisford> 232450 nigelb
<nigelb> kde bug 232450
<ubot4`> KDE bug 232450 in general "Douarnenez (France) [and possibly other places to] is in a wrong place" [Normal,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232450
<bencrisford> yes
<nigelb> bencrisford, um, its a game?
<bencrisford> no
<bencrisford> an educational package
<bencrisford> like google earth
<nigelb> ah, ok.  would you like to submit a patch for it then?
<bencrisford> patch would be difficult
<bencrisford> well
<bencrisford> not overly complex
<bencrisford> but marble have a GSoC person working on new co-ordinates anyway
<bencrisford> so it is assigned to him on kbugs
<nigelb> ah, ok
<nigelb> does kde have a git or svn for the code?
<bencrisford> apt-get source works fine for the souce package if thats what you're after?
<bencrisford> im asking about the svn for you though ;)
<nigelb> apt-get does not tend to get me latest upstream code
<bencrisford> aah
<bencrisford> ah*
<bencrisford> nigelb: if i click the down arrow on the also affects, and add the url of the kbug, will that link them?
<nigelb> yes, I have already linked them for you :)
<bencrisford> oh ok, ty
<bencrisford> nigelb: there is an svn
<nigelb> bencrisford, oh, great.  I'll to get a patch it.  that should fix it sooner
<bencrisford> nigelb: l,
<bencrisford> ok* dont know what happend there
<nigelb> :D
<bencrisford> in the source, if you go to /data/placemarks that seems to have all the information
<bencrisford> there might be other stuff that needs changing though
<nigelb> that would be the responsibility of the person to whom the task is assigned :D
<bencrisford> yeah ;), but in case you were interested :P
<nigelb> since you've mentioned it to me, I'll just try to get a patch to make his/her life easier
<bencrisford> nigelb: :)
<bencrisford> the problem seems to be that a negative sign was left off the co-ordinates
<nigelb> I'll try to poke the kubuntu folks to get it into lucid
<nigelb> oh, so you mean more negatives might have been left out?
<bencrisford> for someone who knows the source its a five minute job
<bencrisford> nigelb: is possible
<nigelb> ouch ouch
<bencrisford> which is why the guy im talking to on #marble assigned it to the fella doing the new co-ordinates
<nigelb> ah
<bencrisford> but i reckon it was just someone adding all the cities, getting tired and making a simple human error?
<nigelb> indeed, probable
<nigelb> but I thought it might be automaticized
<bencrisford> hmm
<nigelb> if it was, then we might have a bigger problem
<bencrisford> well, its lucky the fella who reported it noticed
<nigelb> yup
<bencrisford> id say that if there was anymore errors, they'd be in western europe, else they would have probably been noticed
<nigelb> I'll try to get him a patch for this one and leave the rest up to them :)
<bencrisford> the french error was small because the city in question is so close to the prime meridian line
<nigelb> in that case this might be a small human error
<bencrisford> in most places the town would be miles and miles and miles out of where it should be
<bencrisford> and i think people would notice if moscow suddenly turned up in washington
<nigelb> yeah :D
<bencrisford> if there was other errors, they have prolly been fixed
<bencrisford> nigelb: its lucky it was noticed before lucid final release :/
<nigelb> yes indeed
<bencrisford> and its lucky i came across the bug
<bencrisford> edubugs are normally sitting around for ages before anyone triages them
<bencrisford> edubuntu bugs are really neglected
<nigelb> seriously?
<bencrisford> nigelb: they can be, obviously they are ubuntu bugs also, but nearly all the edubugs (http://tinyurl.com/EduBugs) are new and open
<bencrisford> some have been there for months, or worse...
<nigelb> bencrisford, the problem probably is that not everyone runs it to test them out
<bencrisford> nigelb: yeah, but that cant be helped..  because there isnt that many people working on marketing either
<bencrisford> well, it might be a bit better now, i only came back to ubuntu yesterday after a few months of absence
<bencrisford> but when i was around before, we were starting to re-structure/kick-start edubuntu again
<bencrisford> it is *alot* better now, but we really need more people
<nigelb> wish I could help, my hands are too much tied with ubuntu per se
<bencrisford> nigelb: i understand
<bencrisford> its a busy time right now :D
<nigelb> oh yes
<BUGabundo> m0rning
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: hey buddy :) its been a while
 * bencrisford hopes BUGabundo remembers him...
<BUGabundo> not really
<BUGabundo> I have terrible memory
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> shrug
<bencrisford> haha, its ok ;)
<BUGabundo> feel free to remind me
<BUGabundo> I'll get there eventually
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: dont really know what to say :P
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> ok then
<bencrisford> ive been around in the bug squad for a year or two..
<bencrisford> we know each other from IRC
<bencrisford> i think i have you on identi.ca but i cant say i ever go on it
<BUGabundo> like just about everyone in here
<BUGabundo> eheh
<bencrisford> yeah :P
<BUGabundo> µbloggingis fun
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo o/
<BUGabundo> key kklimonda
<bencrisford> kklimonda: hi
<kklimonda> good afternoon all the rest of you buggers!
<BUGabundo> time to debug gwibber :\
<nigelb> lol, thats an odde choice of term kklimonda :D
<BUGabundo> error: (28, 'Operation timed out after 15000 milliseconds with 0 bytes received')
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: ERROR    Failed to communicate with https://brainbird.net/api/statuses/friends_timeline.json?count=200
<BUGabundo> Gwibber Dispatcher: ERROR    Failed to parse the response, error was: No JSON object could be decoded
<BUGabundo> bah... its dead again
<kklimonda> nigelb: ;)
<kklimonda> nigelb: I'm going to blame the good weather for that
<BUGabundo> nigelb: let me put it this way: kklimonda is hungry, and thinking of food
<BUGabundo> err of hamburgers, I mean
<nigelb> lol
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: i do have you on identica ;)
<yofel> any ideas how to debug shadow? (# passwd test -> passwd: System error \n passwd: password unchanged)
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: which one of my caresmatica profiles?
<yofel> morgen BUGabundo
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: mr bean..?
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: FYI you should (remote) sub to http://mi.BUGabundo.net
<BUGabundo> well that is the old one :p
<bencrisford> oh
<bencrisford> well ive been absent from ubuntu for a few months
<BUGabundo> yofel: Bom dia for you too.. can't help much with shadow. I remember someone having trouble with it last cycle
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: what happened to you ?
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: computer messed up, friend suggested installing arch..  i am very ashamed of myself...  but arch was crap compared to 'buntu, and i missed you all so much :P
<bencrisford> so i came back :D
<bencrisford> installed yesterday ;), beta 1
<BUGabundo> yeah, one of the strongest reasons for us to keep using Ubuntu : Community
<bencrisford> i just love contributing
<bencrisford> ubuntu is the best distro for contrbuting, cos you see your work, and you know it makes a difference
<bencrisford> and everyones so supportive and friendly ;)
<kklimonda> is there a good documentation on writing bug patterns and pushing them to the main branch?
<nigelb> there was one on the apport page
<nigelb> lemme get it for you
<nigelb> kklimonda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo#Bug%20patterns
<kklimonda> thanks
<kklimonda> heh, this much I know :)
<kklimonda> what I don't know is how to push them back - should I create my own branch and request a merge?
<nigelb> you have commit access
<nigelb> you can just checkout and do a commit
<kklimonda> oh to hell with that - what can I break by just pushing one small change!
<kklimonda> only those who don't do anything make no mistakes etc.
 * kklimonda closes eyes and pushes big red button
<WoAnerges> hi guys!
<WoAnerges> have VAIO with "ATI mobility radeon HD 4570" and Intel Core2 DUO T6600 @ 2.2GHz.
<WoAnerges> can't install ubuntu 10.04 normally. problems with video appearance.
<WoAnerges> need help.
<WoAnerges> i know - the image in attachment - it looks like video card owerheat, but it's not an owerheat of vc processor. i am sure about that, because i had a vc that was damaged by owerheating. this is not that case.
<WoAnerges> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=151676&d=1269750326
<bencrisford> WoAnerges: hi
<WoAnerges> hi!
<bencrisford> i appreciate that you need help, but im afraid this isn't a support channel
<WoAnerges> :(
<bencrisford> i would help you but im pretty busy atm :/
<WoAnerges> i understand
<bencrisford> try #ubuntu
<WoAnerges> they don want me to help! ;(
<WoAnerges> mommy
<WoAnerges> #ubuntu send me to #ubuntu+1 channel
<bencrisford> WoAnerges: hmm
<WoAnerges> but there no one who could say something
<bencrisford> have you posted on the forums?
<WoAnerges> so i here and itś something like a last resort
<WoAnerges> yes!
<WoAnerges> not even a single reply
<bencrisford> well, erm lets stop spamming the chanel, ill talk to you in private ;)
<WoAnerges> and on ubuntu questions too
<nigelb> bencrisford, patch ready for marble :) sorry I took too long :)
<bencrisford> nigelb: not at all!  im impressed and grateful that you managed to find the time so quickly
<chrisccoulson> BlackZ, we're not assigning desktop bugs to the desktop-bugs team any more ;)
<nigelb> chrisccoulson, yeah?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it was talked about on IRC a few days ago
<nigelb> oh great :)
<chrisccoulson> there's not really any benefit of doing it, so we're not going to anymore
<nigelb> I never assigned.  I always forgot
<yofel> chrisccoulson: really? nice, one less thing to think about :)
<lfaraone> If printing via a socket or hplip to a particular printer results in black lines where there is no content appearing on the page, that's a bug in CUPS, right?
<poindexter> System ->Administration->Login Screen set to failsafe terminal seems to have no path back to GNOME. Tried startx and tried init 1 thru init 6 but after reboot still can get only failsafe terninal rather than desktop. Any help to recover would be appreciated too.
<kklimonda> you can still change it from gdm, after you select the user and before you type your password (and this channel isn't right one for support questions)
<varunthacker> i would like to be a part of the bug squad and in the process learn.the wiki entry on how to request a mentor says to sign the code of conduct.where do we sign it online.it says on this link. but where https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1
<mrand> varunthacker: you sign it on your machine with gpg and then upload it, I believe.
<yofel_> varunthacker: https://help.launchpad.net/Signing%20the%20Ubuntu%20Code%20of%20Conduct
<varunthacker> yofel_, thanks a lot
<Sioux-33> anyone here?
<Damascene> yeah
<Sioux-33> im trying to report bug in ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.31.21generic or pae or 2.6.31.20 pae no mousse cursor just 2.6.31.20generic is working fine i tried from terminal ubuntu-bug but is asking for package and i dont know what i should put after ubuntu-bug?
<yofel_> Sioux-33: use 'linux' as the package name for kernel bugs, and please make sure you're running one of the non-working kernels while you report the bug
<Sioux-33> yup how do u want me to run 2.6.31.21 if there is no mousse cursor?
<Sioux-33> :)
<Sioux-33> i use 2.6.31.20 at the moment
<Sioux-33> i got installed 2.6.31.21 generic and 2.6.31.21 pae and 2.6.31.20 pae and 2.6.31.20 and just in the last one mousse cursor is working
<Sioux-33> i mean in 2.6.31.20 generic
<nonix4b> Sioux-33: ctrl-alt-f1 for console is one way to do that... will also give you w3m as the browser to use.
<yofel_> Sioux-33: boot into 21, go to a tty with ctrl+alt+f1, login and run 'apport-cli linux' and select to save the report
<Sioux-33> ok i will manage it tnx
<yofel_> copy the report somewhere safe, reboot into your working kernel and file the bug from there
<yofel_> gone...
<nonix4b> too late... hope he guesses that?
<yofel_> does karmic purge /tmp on reboot?
<acicula> unless that behaviour got changed recently, yes
<acicula> think thats also in the lsb? spec, /tmp is purged on boot /var/tmp is not
<yofel_> heh
<yofel_> maybe we should choose a different default storage place for apport-cli reports...
 * nonix4b looks at /var/tmp and notices that it actually contains a total of one subdir... kdecache-username. But yes, tmpfs is kinda volatile.
<nikolajsheller1> I have just installed Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 beta 1 on a Mac Mini. Install went well, but subsequent boot fails. All I can see is a nice boot screen with 4 dots under the ubuntu logo. CTRL-SHIFT-F1 does not work, nor  CTRL-SHIFT-DELETE. Pressing the power button causes the machine to shut down (APCI probably). Not sure how to proceed with this. How can I get useful information about the cause of the boot hang?
<yofel_> nikolajsheller1: lucid support is in #ubuntu+1 please, this channel is for bug filing/triaging help
<nonix4> Any hints on debugging #537158 (firefox infinite loop)? Got it happening again, changed to console and wondering which kind of poking it with gdb would get useful information out...
<micahg> nonix4: how about a full backtrace?
<yofel_> bug 537158
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537158 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox infinite loop, cursor changing between pointer and hand (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537158
<nonix4> micahg: has a link to 40+ of them
<nonix4> have it SIGSTOP'd atm so could do further things with it as well
<micahg> nonix4: does the xorg log say anything?
<yofel_> hm, wasn't there a way to connect strace to a running process?
<micahg> yofel_: yes
<nonix4> micahg: not much there besides logs of input devices getting reattached on ctrl-alt-fX and some related config/dbus warnings. Today ff was running on :2 (backtraces 30-49), earlier on :0.
<micahg> nonix4: yofel had a good idea, what does strace show?
<nonix4> sure... full strace or ideas on what to limit it to?
<Sioux-33> <yofel_> new bug if u want to look at it Bug #550396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550396 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 9.10 kernel 2.6.31.21generic and pae cursor bug (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550396
<micahg> nonix4: try to attach as full and see what it's doing right when it jumps back and forth
<Guest69053> hey, I found this weird bug and Im not sure how to report it. basically I was testing the translations and it game me the option to change the directory names(which is cool), however it does not update the shortcut to the desktop in the places menu, leaving a dead link you cant edit
<nonix4b> ran strace with -ff and -o... one file is big, rest are tiny
<mccolgan> Anybody else get the window to stretch when writing long messages in empathy on irc chats?
<yofel_> mccolgan: sounds familiar I think....
<mccolgan> I searched for bugs in empathy but I didn't find it, I figure someone must have reported it by now
<nonix4> micahg: strace output at http://www.hut.fi/u/iheino/ff/ as well, that is for bit over one second (strace makes it flip cursor state slower)
<yofel_> mccolgan: bug 433651?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433651 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "no text wrap when typing in the message entry (affects: 10) (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433651
<mccolgan> yofell_: yup thats the one, thanks
<mccolgan> yofel_: thanks
<hggdh> can anyone open a terminal (in Gnome) and run 'gksu <whatever>' -- then give a bad passphrase
<mccolgan> GNOME_SUDO_PASSSorry, try again.
<mccolgan> sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts
<mccolgan> I only entered it once
<mccolgan> hggdh: It said that I had 3 attempts and exited even though I only had one attempt.
<hggdh> good, you just confirmed a bug... now to get the attention of the desktop folks ;-)
<hggdh> mccolgan: thank you
<mccolgan> hggdh: Happy to help! :D
<hggdh> for the record this is bug 540732
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 540732 in gksu (Ubuntu) "Incorrect password does not give error (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540732
<Damascene> is there any known bug that if you click on disk in folders view in netbook launcher nothing will happen?
<acicula> yofel_: does it store apport-cli in /tmp/ ?
<mccolgan> Damascene: what is netbook launcher?
<yofel_> acicula: it does here, when I tried it I got /tmp/apport.bash.ucUepZ.apport (Lucid)
<Damascene> it's the thing you see after you install netbook edition
<Damascene> like a special desktop to ease the use of the pc
<mccolgan> Ah, I had that on this netbook yesterday, but I didn't try that
<Michiel2> hey, I found this weird bug and Im not sure how to report it. basically I was testing the translations and it game me the option to change the directory names(which is cool), however it does not update the shortcut to the desktop in the places menu, leaving a dead link you cant edit, any ideas?
<acicula> yofel_: why would that be undesirable?
<acicula> (i dont know) hence im asking
<yofel_> acicula: well, I just thought that people might wonder why they lost the file after a reboot if /tmp gets purged, I'm not exactly against the current situation
<Damascene> mccolgan, do you have lucid or karmic
<mccolgan> Damascene: lucid. I had netbook edition on here then I decided to put desktop edition on here
<Damascene> can you help confirming this problem?
<mccolgan> Damascene: Sorry, I won't be able to as I installed desktop version over the netbook edition.
<Damascene> you still can use it I think
<Damascene> just logout and chose the netbook edition. that if you didn't delete it
<mccolgan> But I did delete it
<Damascene> np
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: now I recall
<BUGabundo> I sponserd you for membershio
<bencrisford> BUGabundo: to bug control?
<Damascene> I want to file a bug, what do you call this http://imagebin.org/90665
<BUGabundo> Damascene: mind taking a screenshot in LANG=C
<BUGabundo> I can't even begin to guess what that is
<Damascene> it's a problem in the font or something
<Damascene> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5486341/images/screen-shots/open-office.png normal not ubuntu
<arand> Damascene: "font not displayed correctly on inacive window tabs" maybe?
<arand> Damascene: Does the theme used have anything to do with it?
<Damascene> it's only in openoffice
<Damascene> sorry I didn't mention that
<Damascene> and Lucid
<mccolgan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/550074 Isn't this bug a duplicate of something mentioned earlier in this chat?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550074 in sudo (Ubuntu) "GKsudo fails with incorrect password (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<mccolgan> I can't find the bug that was mentioned earlier in this thread that I believe is the same as this one
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/550481
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550481 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "font not displayed correctly on inacive window tabs in openoffice (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> mccolgan, it's an old but still existing bug. I think bug 298217 is the same.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 298217 in gksu (Ubuntu) "Password dialog gives up with no indication after one failed attempt (affects: 4) (dups: 2)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298217
<mccolgan> jibel: thank you, I'll mark it as duplicate
<jibel> mccolgan, thanks
<rlameiro> hello friends
<rlameiro> I have a doub if I should file something as a bug or not
<rlameiro> the problem is that it was solved only by rebooting, and to reproduce it i will need to make a fresh install
<rlameiro> i can give the details and the process , but i can test it again...
<mccolgan> riameiro: what seem(ed) to be the problem
<rlameiro> i wanted to install a resticted driver for th broadcom wireless driver
<rlameiro> but it just gave me this error
<rlameiro>  SystemError: installArchives() failed
<rlameiro> after that I went on to #ubuntu-dev
<rlameiro> and i tried the text version and it gave me the same problem
<rlameiro> problem is thatr the error didnt pointed to anything and there are no log file to know what was wrong, after a reboot it worked
<rlameiro> this happend on a fresh install of ubuntustufio beta1
<rlameiro> *ubuntustudio
<rlameiro> so what can i make to file a bug that is understandable and helpfull?
<mccolgan> I'd say if you can get as many details of the circumstance as possible (exactly what you were doing), what you were expecting, and as many details aboout the system as you can, that it should have to do
<rlameiro> mccolgan, is there some tool to give a the details of  my system to attach to the bug?
<micahg> rlameiro: ubuntu-bug
<rlameiro> thanks micahg
<mccolgan> micahg: Here's a bunch of info that might help you out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<rlameiro> mccolgan,
<rlameiro> !bug #550503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 550503 in jockey (Ubuntu) "at first boot, Jockey cant activate the broadcom driver (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550503
<rlameiro> what do you think about it?
<yofel_> isn't that long known? (you first need to refresh the package cache?)
<rlameiro> i didn't knew about it
<rlameiro> but firstcommers shouldnt know that they need to refresh the package cache..
<mccolgan> rlameiro, whether it is known or not, you did pretty good describing and giving enough information
<yofel_> valid bug indeed, but there should already exist one about that I think...
<mccolgan> at least in my opinion
<rlameiro> thanks mccolgan i think this is my first bug rport in the real sense :D
<mccolgan> thumbs up keep at it
<rlameiro> no, I filed one about bazaar soem time ago
<rlameiro> well
<yofel_> the description is good, no worries
<rlameiro> will keep checking for bugs :D
<markel> hola
<Michalxo> hello!
<Michalxo> how can I fill new bug?
<Michalxo> I am unalbe to start liveCD 10.04 on my other laptop
<Michalxo> I am not interested in trying alternate cd.. as I don't want to isntall it
<mccolgan> ok, can you get more details about this bug? where does it fail? what kind of laptop do you have? does the cd work on a different computer? etc
<Michalxo> thanks
<Michalxo> so it's Amilo li1718 laptop
<Michalxo> I am trying i386 image built yesterday 27.3.2010 image
<Michalxo> when booting menu should appear (TRY/ INSTALL choices) whole screen becomes overwritten by lines and whole booting process stops
<Michalxo> I think it can be something with acpi/apic (not sure which one), but with plymouth(?) I am unable to choose how to boot :-(
<Michalxo> I think it's fault on radeon x200 (m) card
<Michalxo> yeah, cd works on my laptop (this one) correctly
<mccolgan> I see. Try to gather as many details as you can and go  ahead and put it in a bug report
<Michalxo> and how can I report "blank" bug?
<Michalxo> since LP was changed I report only by ubuntu-bug system...
<Michalxo> btw, can I report this bug from that "corrupted" machine via 9.10..?
<mccolgan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/ you can report it by going here and at the top right click 'report a bug'
<Michalxo> ok, i'll make it tomorrow, thanks for info mccolgan ! gn guys!
<mccolgan> No problem, good luck
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-21
<ali1234> which package is responsible for presenting password entry dialogs under gnome?
<ali1234> for example, "enter password to unlock gnome keyring" or "enter password to change system settings"
<BUGabundo> o/
<ikt> BUGabundo, o/
<gnomefreak> was gnome-user-guide-en moved into gnome-user-guide package?
<RedSingularity> micahg: A while back we spoke of this bug.  You said it was probably the video driver but we wanted to rule out compiz being the problem to be safe.  Well the user did rule out compiz in his last post.  I did add the intel driver to the report already.  What would you like to do with it next?  bug 725333
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 725333 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "thunderbird 'folders' text corrupted (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725333
<micahg> RedSingularity: set the driver task to new and let the X team run with it I guess
<RedSingularity> micahg: ok, will do
<CarlFK> bug 181769 - can I just mark that "invalid, too old"?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 181769 in madwifi-tools (Ubuntu) "[HardyHeron] Atheros AR5BXB63 not working with madwifi (heat: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181769
<CarlFK> bug 728710 - can someone help me get this resolved
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728710 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "d-i apt-setup/local0/repository not working (affects: 1) (heat: 237)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728710
<CarlFK> resolved/triaged/confirmed... something.
<satreya> can any of you please look at this report and see whether if it can be ready to be triaged? link : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/739148
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739148 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "In pidgin, cannot search for google talk users (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: is there a bug regarding acessibility and the search launcher in unity?
<charlie-tca> I am sure there is, but I can't find it now
<charlie-tca> I triaged it,
<charlie-tca> I just can't locate it
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I will give the number when I find the bug
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: okay thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> can somebody take a look at bug 739791 and tell me if there is something I could add or do about it?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739791 in tucan (Ubuntu) "Tucan's version from ubuntu repositories doesn't work any more (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739791
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I think I will have to file a new bug, I just can not find it
<charlie-tca> the issue was the whole dash thing disappeared when the onboard keyboard or dasher was used, since only one app can have focus in Unity.
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: bug 739812
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739812 in unity (Ubuntu) "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739812
<charlie-tca> I think it is a duplicate, but I can not find the other bug for this issue
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: okay, thanks.  I'll keep an eye out
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<ddecator> under what conditions is it considered a good idea to assign a milestone for a bug?
<charlie-tca> triagers don't set milestones
<ddecator> alright, that's what i was wondering. wasn't sure. thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-22
<RedSingularity> I am not sure what to do with this bug.  It is confirmed but it may be something for the translation team.  Someone let me know what should be done.  Thanks.  bug 738220
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738220 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade confirmation problem to "yes" in portuguese (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738220
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: translations issue , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#About%20an%20incorrect%20translation
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: ok cool.  I never moved something to that team.  How can I do that?
<charlie-tca> Subscribe the Ubuntu Translations bug supervisors and add a task against the ubuntu-translations projec
<charlie-tca> You add the task using "Also affects project"
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca: very good.  thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> thanks for helping with bugs
<RedSingularity> :)
<xteejx> Morning all
<xteejx> bug 697095; I don't see a gnome BTS watch, should it not be sent upstream?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 697095 in policykit-1-gnome (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() during login (affects: 396) (dups: 53) (heat: 1260)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697095
<xelister> is kgpg again fucked up in ubuntu?
<nigelb> !ohmy | xelister
<ubot4`> xelister: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<xelister> oh, my bad, it just takes huge abounts of time to generate key.
<xelister> but the console tool is better, more informative about this
<jcastro> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> jcastro, pong
<jcastro> pedro_: you're the closest to desktop QA we have right?
<jcastro> any reports on rhtyhmbox->banshee migration?
<jcastro> the importer is supposed to snag all all your metadata, etc.
<pedro_> jcastro, nope, haven't seen much reports regarding banshee imports from rhythmbox
<jcastro> pedro_: but is that because we're not importing or because it works awesome?
<pedro_> jcastro, there's a couple of bugs regarding import on banshee but not especific to rhythmbox->banshee
<pedro_> jcastro, i think the first one, not sure how many people is aware of that feature
<pedro_> and part of the second for sure :-P
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> well the reason I ask is pitti pointed out that I had a WI for testing the importer
<jcastro> but I am pretty sure at the session I committed to telling people to test it, like a crowdsource deal
<hggdh> :-)
<jcastro> pedro_: is there test coverage or something? we'll need to test this until like 12.04 at least
<pedro_> jcastro, don't think there's a coverage for it yet, but we can add a test case for the upgrade testing at
<pedro_> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/UbuntuDesktop
<jcastro> pedro_: can you add one? It's worth like a case of beer to me
<pedro_> there's no Banshee section yet, we can put one asking for doing the import part so we can at least have some extra bugs
<pedro_> jcastro, yes i'll write something for it
<jcastro> \o/
<bdfhjk> Hi all!
<bdfhjk> I need help with my project
<bdfhjk> bug 740453
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740453 in as "Program crashes after the second approach of compile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740453
<bdfhjk> Project is in a very early stage, but do not know how to solve the first major problem. It concerns QThreads
<hggdh> bdfhjk, unfortunately, this is *not* an Ubuntu bug, so there is not much *we* at #ubuntu-bugs can do
<hggdh> bdfhjk, you might try #ubuntu
<bdfhjk> I was directed here :-)
<bdfhjk> ok
<hggdh> bdfhjk, from where?
<bdfhjk> from ubuntu-beginners
<hggdh> let me get there
<njin> hello, can someone look at bug 739774 , in live session reproducible only on a machine and only with persistence.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 739774 in casper (Ubuntu) "live session from usb key take very long to start (40 min.) (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739774
<njin> why is searching on the floppy '
<njin> ?
<njin> can it be a linux issue?
<tdn> Hi, can someone try to reproduce bug 731340? Or tell me if there is anything more I can do in order to help isolate the cause of this bug?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 731340 in linux (Ubuntu) "LUKS is extremely slow on amd64 builds but not on i386 (affects: 2) (heat: 476)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/731340
<tdn> What does heat mean?
<tdn> bug 1?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 20 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 621) (dups: 1) (heat: 3100)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<tdn> bug 2?
<ubot4`> tdn: Bug 2 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/2 is private
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-23
<ikt> if there is an issue booting up onto a live cd
<ikt> what is the recommended action?
<bullgard4> What package is the Disk Mounter applet associated with in order to report a bug?
<BUGabundo> o/
<whoelse> I lack some understanding how bugs are treated regarding different "levels". ( example: #621265 is "in" Linux (high, confirmed); linux(ubuntu) (medium, confirmed); linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (medium, incomplete)). Where do those differences come from?
<whoelse> that question was not particularly clear :-(   by "different levels" I mean Linux vs. linux(ubuntu) vs. linux(ubuntu maverick), the differences I was asking about are: Importance high vs. medium and status: confirmed vs. incomplete
<timc> whoelse, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance  - for information on what the different statuses are used for
<yofel> whoelse: as for the task names:
<yofel> linux(ubuntu) is the general task, which means the bug is tracked against the development release
<yofel> linux(ubuntu maverick) is a task that tracks this bug seperately for the maverick release
<yofel> the last variant is used by developers to indicate that the bug is important for that particular release and it's mostly used to track SRUs
<yofel> !sru
<ubot4`> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<whoelse> timc: thx, I (think I) know then basic meaning, what I cannot grasp is why the same bug has different importances and different status in the three ?projects? and how they are related to each other (dependency...) regarding bugs
<yofel> whoelse: as for the Linux task (without ubuntu), that is a task that tracks the status of the upstream bug that's linked on launchpad. Here auto-bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org #1932
<whoelse> yofel: thx, I was typing while you responded :-)
<yofel> true. the linux(Fedora) task is also a link to another bug in the red had bugtracker. In this case for the Fedora distribution
<whoelse> yofel: I think I get it - slowly  - what bothers me is especially "incomplete" in ubuntu maverick, when it is "confirmed" in ubuntu
<bdmurray> mvo: the traceback in bug 707990 looks like it is really an aptdaemon bug is that right?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 707990 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _convert_dbus_exception(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs
<mvo> bdmurray: I think this is the one that gets triggered if a policykit prompt is unanswered for more than 5min
<bdmurray> mvo: the traceback show _on_clicked .. cancel()
<bdmurray> mvo: so I think there are 2 that look similar, unanswered and cancel clicked
<mvo> bdmurray: indeed, sorry, I overlooked that part
<bdmurray> mvo: well I could have said that at the beginning ;-)
<mvo> thanks, reassinged to aptdaemon and confirmed
<xteejx> Hey guys, anyone here?
<xteejx> bug 689214, and quite a few others, the previous triager isn't much help at all
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 689214 in ubuntu "Cannot connect Kodak C613 digital camera to F-spot. (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689214
<xteejx> and by simply asking if they can upgrade cures no problems at all, BAD triaging!!
<xteejx> bug 689228, another example, coul have tranlsated it themselves and edited description (doing it now)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 689228 in ubuntu "eingefrorener Bildschirm (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689228
<charlie-tca> That would have been njin, I think. He has been spoken to about that kind of triaging, I believe.
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Is that who FM is?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Ps, Hi :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, xteejx
<charlie-tca> yes, that would be njin
<xteejx> Ok, no probs, just thought a karma of 17525 would know better that's all :)
 * xteejx **rant over**
<charlie-tca> He is not bug control yet
<xteejx> Just BSq I saw that
<charlie-tca> Sometimes, I think he can do really good
<xteejx> I think my renewal is coming up soon
<xteejx> I'll admit I've had some off days where I've completly went off on something else altogether by not reading the description when I've been tired
<xteejx> but you know... lol
<charlie-tca> yeah, I have done that, too
<xteejx> whew! glad I'm not the only one :)
<charlie-tca> He has had his share of being yelled at, though
<xteejx> Ohhh hang on was he the guy that wasin 2 days ago asking something REALLY obvious?
<charlie-tca> He gets jumped by two or three people somedays.
<charlie-tca> yes
<xteejx> :(
<charlie-tca> That sounds right
<xteejx> no I mean it was really f'ing stupid lol
<xteejx> Oops, irc! I forget,
<charlie-tca> I don't know then, but we do all learn at different speed, and for some, it is really hard
<charlie-tca> but, we do have about 20+ new people trying to learn, too
<xteejx> I'm hardly the brightest here, I mean yeah I'm a smart guy but never coded or anything and I can do it
<xteejx> its effort, asking questions, taking notes, looking at others' work
<xteejx> that's how I learnt
<xteejx> I think I might become a mentor
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that was my method too, but it won't work for some people.
<charlie-tca> We need more mentors
<xteejx> Sign me up then!
<xteejx> ;)
<xteejx> I've been in BC for over 2 years, think I got it by now lol
<charlie-tca> Now I have to find the pages
<xteejx> I'll have a look, assume its on the wiki somehwere
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<xteejx> Cheers charlie :)
<charlie-tca> vish: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/AdminList  is not up to date, but I don't think I know the changes.
<charlie-tca> :-)
<xteejx> Applicaiotn sent
<xteejx> Application even
<xteejx> anyways, I'm off for now, catch you all laater and thanks charlie-tca :)
<vish> charlie-tca: i'm not sure what to do with that page either.. :)  that was the old page we used when assigning mentee to mentor
<vish> and the admins on that page were supposed to keep up..
<charlie-tca> Want to delete the page entirely?
<charlie-tca> I know how to do that
<vish> sure, no probs for me :)
<charlie-tca> Okay. I will go take care of it then
<pedro_> QA Team Meeting at #ubuntu-quality in ~10 mins
<kamusin> folks, do you know if there is an issue with some formats of current documentation.. seems like yelp is doing something wrong with some packages (for example banshee - nautilus if you press F1)
<bullgard4> kamusin: I agree: There is an issue with some formats of current documentation.. seems like yelp is doing something wrong with some packages, for example Banshee.
<bullgard4> kamusin: I am speaking about Ubuntu 11.04.
<bullgard4> kamusin: You better file a bug report to Launchpad.
<kamusin> bullgard4, yes I think so..
<kamusin> well is done, thanks for your comment bullgard4
<bullgard4> :-)
<timc> Someone able to check Bug #414181  - hoping to have it set to Triaged/Medium   it's quite an old one
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 414181 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Update Manager, "install" button does nothing when u-m was opened by itself (affects: 31) (dups: 5) (heat: 116)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414181
<charlie-tca> timc: done
<timc> thanks charlie
<njin> Hello, when a patch is released on bugzillla, i've to attach it to LP report too?
<charlie-tca> njin: no, it is not necessary to attach it to the launchpad report. The bugzilla report number is there, right?
<charlie-tca> The launchpad bug report should stay in triaged status until the app with the patch included is in the repository
<bdmurray> timc: How should I go about trying bug 404241 again?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 404241 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "dist-upgrade to karmic removed audacious (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404241
<timc> bdmurray, there have been a few releases since that bug was submitted.  Yours is the only one I could find similar.  Perhaps when you update to 11.04 (natty) you could check on it then?
<bdmurray> timc: I guess I feel that the standard reply is a little inappropriate here especially the wording regarding 'there hasn't been any activity in recently'.
<bdmurray> I'd rather hear I scoured the depths of launchpad and could find no bugs similar to yours and since its been awhile since you reported yours it might have been a transitory problem in the archive.
<bdmurray> or something like that.
<timc> Appreciate the feedback.  Thanks.
<decoder> guys, I'm getting "gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid." for all ubuntu-mono icon themes since natty upgrade
<decoder> any idea? I haven't found a bug so far
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-24
<rove> hi! I hitted a nautilus bug (maybe a memory leak??)
<rove> I've still installed ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop on a new 500GB HD, It worked good until I copied my 60GB of files from old hd to my new one, on ubuntu Chan they tell me to say that to you
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> someone please triage this bug
<Abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scribus/+bug/741807
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741807 in scribus (Ubuntu) "Select single file by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> Abhijit: does this happen with scribus-ng too? scribus 1.3 won't get any design changes anymore (lucid has scribus-ng 1.3.5 and in -backports 1.4rc1)
<Abhijit> let me check
<Abhijit> i have both installed. 1 sec
<Abhijit> yofel, that issue is in scribus ng too. but in scribusng i had two documents. so i  cannot check now. is there any way to delte cache of scribus?
<yofel> Abhijit: not sure, I'll be at home in ~20min then I'll look at it
<Abhijit> ok
<Abhijit> np
<bdmurray> anybody know of a master bug reporting dpkg and '/usr/lib/pango'?
<bdmurray> s/reporting/regarding/
<hggdh> psusi, there?
<psusi> hggdh: yo
<hggdh> psusi, you closed all usplash bugs -- but usplash is still supported
<psusi> hggdh: yes.. but the default bug task only refers to the development release.  If it is an SRU candidate, then a bug task should be opened against the stable release, otherwise it will not be fixed there.
<hggdh> psusi, if there is no other tasks, the bug is effectively closed
<psusi> in fact, an SRU normally requires that it be fixed in development first before it can be backported, and that isn't possible, so...
<psusi> hggdh: that's correct
<psusi> hrm... perhapse I should have used wontfix instead of invalid...
<psusi> I don't think it really makes any difference though
<micahg> psusi: that's why I told you that you have to look at each bug before closing them
<psusi> micahg: why?  they won't be fixed.
<micahg> psusi: says who?  just because you won't fix something doesn't mean it won't be fixed, if the issue is worthy of an SRU, a task should be opened in the appropriate release
<psusi> micahg: even if it is important enough for an SRU, SRU requires it be fixed in development first, then backported.  That can't happen.
<micahg> psusi: not in this case
<micahg> psusi: that only applies if the package is in the development release
<micahg> it's so that we get more extensive testing on the patch in question
<psusi> we don't normally keep  bugs open just because they haven't been SRU'd... if it is fixed in the development release, then it's closed, unless nominated for an SRU...
<micahg> psusi: only the appropriate release task needs to remain open
<psusi> right... and if there isn't one, then the bug is closed.
<micahg> psusi: right, but if you're clearing bugs for a package, it's best to review each bug to see if it's SRU worthy
<psusi> why?  if it was critical then it should already have been targeted
<micahg> psusi: by our huge bug triage staff?
<yofel> note: triagers can't target bugs
<micahg> yofel: triagers can nominate though
 * micahg was being sarcastic
<micahg> there's no guarantee that every bug was actually looked at
<psusi> I figure after more than a year and 2 releases of a bug NOT being flagged as high priority, it isn't going to be no matter how much longer it languishes.  If it were really high priority, SOMEONE would have paid attention to it in that time.
<micahg> psusi: not necessarily, world burning isn't the only SRU criteria
<micahg> psusi: according to your logic, there should be no SRUs after 1 year in lucid
<psusi> micahg: it has to be high or critical importance for an SRU
<micahg> lucid is supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<psusi> micahg: it's pretty darn unlikely... other than for a CVE that is newly discovered
<micahg> usplash is the type of thing where even if a small number are affected it might be high
<micahg> psusi: CVEs go through -security, not the SRU process
<psusi> yea
<bdmurray> I think the fact that a package was removed / is no longer be used probably indicates that less people are paying attention to it and bugs about it.  Additionally, usplash wasn't a well known application since it was plumbing.
<charlie-tca> but that still should not make every single bug invalid without looking at them
<charlie-tca> It is valid in lucid and maverick, yet we close the bugs because the package was not in natty?
<charlie-tca> Why are we not closing every bug not in the development version, by that reasoning?
<micahg> This should be extended to cover this case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release
<charlie-tca> Since we close if the package is removed from the development version, we could be down to just a couple of thousand bugs.
<bdmurray> I can understand the logic behind it usplash doesn't exist in the development release and the default task is for the development release so it is Invalid for Natty+, but each bug should be reviewed to ensure they aren't SRU worthy.
<charlie-tca> they were not reviewed. They were closed because the package is not in Natty
<bdmurray> True, but I think this is better discussed in the next meeting or perhaps at UDS.
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: please see bug 97552
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 97552 in usplash (Ubuntu) "Gnome closing splash screen doesn't match the desktop being used (heat: 8)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97552
<bdmurray> We've got some Natty bugs to fry.
<charlie-tca> The problem is "how many bugs will we lose by then?
<charlie-tca> I am frustrated. I work hard to triage bugs correctly, and seeing them closed for no valid reason is just wrong.
<micahg> +1, I don't think there should be any more mass bug closings until this is discussed
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I understand your frustration.  If we were to look at the particular bug as an example though I'd say it is not SRU worthy and subsequently Won't Fix.
<charlie-tca> If I were to look at what was done, why would I triage any more bugs?
<charlie-tca> They can stay in New until someone decides to mark them closed, and I did not then waste my time
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: wasn't your time spent 2 years ago when the bug was more fixable?
<charlie-tca> and now how many got closed in usplash?
<charlie-tca> and when the next person decides to mass close a package of bugs, because they aren't in the development release, how many will get closed again?
<charlie-tca> time spent two years ago, time spent now, it is all wasted under those conditions. I could have done something that was more worth that time, perhaps, two years ago?
<yofel> Abhijit: ah, you mean that when you go to the recent documents tab in the welcome window it doesn't automatically select the only document?
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> right
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: I agree that a mistake was made in this particular case but I don't think it is a grave mistake.  We don't have a good policy for dealing with bugs in removed packages (and I'm sorry about that) because we have so many bugs to deal with about packages people are using.
<Abhijit> :-)
<yofel> Abhijit: ok, that's still like that in 1.4rc2
<Abhijit> yofel, ok
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: or packages that are currently under active development.
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, but can we at least delay such further actions until there's a policy?
<yofel> Abhijit: then again, it's only the case if you go there by mouse, if you press alt+d twice to go there then it is selected
<yofel> Qt oddity I guess
<bdmurray> micahg: yes, I don't get the impression psusi has a hit list of packages to close out bugs for.
<Abhijit> yeah i was just suggeting the improvemnet yofel
<bdmurray> I have such a hit list! but think time is best spent elsewhere.
<yofel> Abhijit: I'll file that at scribus then and let them decide
<Abhijit> yofel, ok sure. thanks.
<njin> hello, wich is the package for gnome-language-selector '
<njin> ?
<yofel> njin: you do know about dpkg -S and apt-file?
<yofel> njin: or better, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<bdmurray> remember its bug day!
<bdmurray> I'm gonna write a bug pattern for a ubiquity bug if anybody wants to hear about it.
<BUGabundo> o/
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: hmm?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-25
<xteejx> Morning !!
<xteejx> vish: Here?
<vish> xteejx: yo!
<xteejx> vish: Hey vish, just a quick Q about bug 664996, not sure about it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 664996 in humanity-icon-theme (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "missing icon for audio-headset-usb or audio-headset (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664996
<xteejx> I understand you are the humaity-ic0on-theme person :)
<vish> xteejx: i havent checked the code, but I can trust him and can just add the icon there, but it is Just Not The Right Way™ , the right way is to add the icon in whatever package is using  "audio-headset-usb" *first*
<vish> s/can trust/could trust
<xteejx> I think I understand
<xteejx> So there's nothing for for me to do with that report for now then I assume?
<vish> xteejx: if some package is using a new icon name(non-standard) of its own, it first needs to add that icon to its package
<vish> xteejx: maybe forward it upstream?
<vish> xteejx: tell upstream that they are using an icon name which does not exits
<vish> exist*
<xteejx> I see, humanity pulls in the icon set from the audio-usb-headset, meaning its that, not humanity? Is that right?
 * xteejx hasn't had a coffee yet
<vish> xteejx: that bug has nothing to do with Humanity, I can add the icon as a wishlist but not a bug for me ;)
<vish> xteejx: it might probably be due to gnome-icon-theme removing a huge load of stock icons
<vish> xteejx: a lot of old "stock" icons were removed when gnome-icon-theme 2.28 was released
<xteejx> Ok, cool....problem is I'm not sure who to forward it *to*....gnome?
<vish> yea, i dint know either, else i would have sent it :)
<xteejx> lol, I'll send it to gnome, if they think it's wrong they can say "no it should go to X"
<nonix4> Could somebody confirm whether bug #738063 exists on other releases besides Lucid? Testing that shouldn't take more than couple minutes, but requires at least openssh-server to be running (whether ecryptfs is unrelated is unknown for now).
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 738063 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu) "gnome-keyring-daemon assertion failures when changing password remotely (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738063
<Abhijit> yofel, ping
<yofel> pong
<Abhijit> yofel, what should or where should where i go so that my improvement suggestions will takesn seriously by scribus team?
<yofel> Abhijit: it was already implemented
<yofel> will be in 1.4rc3
<Abhijit> no no i am not talking about yesterdays bug
<yofel> ah
<Abhijit> there still some more bugs i found
<Abhijit> i found today
<Abhijit> yofel, my reporting to launchpad is enough?
<yofel> well, they're using a mantis BT at http://bugs.scribus.net - more details in #scribus. But you should test it with the most recent release of 1.4 if it's scribus-ng
<yofel> they have they're own packages for ubuntu in their archives
<yofel> *their
<Abhijit> ok i will get 1.4 and report to thier bug system
<Abhijit> ok
<yofel> Abhijit: see http://wiki.scribus.net/canvas/Debian
<Abhijit> yeah
<yofel> Abhijit: ah, and take a look at http://docs.scribus.net/index.php?lang=en&page=bugreport
<Abhijit> yofel, sure
<hggdh> yofel, ping?
<yofel> hm?
<hggdh> charlie-tca, ping
<charlie-tca> yes?
<vish> LP is just awesome!
<vish> AWESOME!!!
 * vish too fickle or just that LP doesnt go down for as long as GNOME's Bugzilla ;p
<JFo> vish :)
<patrickmw> Looking for confirmation on bug 742598 please
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742598 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "users-admin - newly added user is diabled when using the generated password option (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742598
<patrickmw> jibel: I found this bug last night.  If its valid its a test automation blocking defect
<patrickmw> ^
<jibel> patrickmw, nice, you're finding bugs :-)
<patrickmw> jibel: yay testing
<bdmurray> Hello
<BUGabundo> olá
<ravitejavad> Helloo
<bdmurray> So I've noticed bug 626798 has a few duplicates and I'm going to write a bug pattern to stop more from coming in if anyone is interested in this.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run() (affects: 174) (dups: 240) (heat: 1816)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798
<charlie-tca> Is that what the pattern does?
<bdmurray> Yeah apport checks for a bug pattern to see if there is a match before reporting a bug.
<bdmurray> So a bug pattern is a way to stop additional duplicates from coming ing.
<bdmurray> er coming in
<charlie-tca> I have to remember that. I had a couple this cycle that could have used that :-)
 * yofel knows what a pattern is and what it does, just not how to write one
<bdmurray> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/
<bdmurray> that's where they are
<bdmurray> If we view the branch content
<charlie-tca> I did not know what they did, but I see them often
<bdmurray> and look at bugpatterns.xml we can see the patterns
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/view/head:/bugpatterns.xml#L1113
 * charlie-tca is still learning things
<bdmurray> there is an example of one
<bdmurray> since we are dealing with update-manager I'll copy and paste those 6 lines
<bdmurray> the pattern url is where people will be sent - our master bug in this case
<bdmurray> package will be the same
<bdmurray> I actually like using OriginalTitle not Title as the key
<bdmurray> OriginalTitle is in the description and people are less likely to muck with that
<bdmurray> This is what I have now
<bdmurray> <re key="OriginalTitle">update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run\(\)</re>
<bdmurray> we are dealing with regular expressions here hence the \(\)
<bdmurray> Now I'll look at the Traceback
<bdmurray> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54625499/Traceback.txt
<bdmurray> and use parts of the last 2 lines
<bdmurray> so now I have this
<bdmurray>         <re key="Traceback">yield self._transaction.run\(defer=True\)</re>
<bdmurray>         <re key="Traceback">BusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.</re>
<bdmurray> so then I test it with a script included in the bzr branch - test-local
<bdmurray>   ./test-local 626798
<bdmurray> LP: #626798: Matched bug pattern: https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 626798 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run() (affects: 174) (dups: 240) (heat: 1816)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> So, that's great
<bdmurray> then I could check some duplicates too
<bdmurray> weird 735002 didn't match
<bdmurray> The stacktrace has DBusException: org.freedeusernametop.
<bdmurray> which is kinda weird but since it is a regex we can match that too
<bdmurray> I also needed to replace 'defer=True'
<bdmurray> so now I have the following
<bdmurray> <re key="Traceback">yield self._transaction.run\(.*\)</re>
<bdmurray> <re key="Traceback">DBusException: org.*.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.</re>
<bdmurray> so then I'll use search-bugs to check other update-manager bugs to make sure I'm not catching other bugs I don't want to
<bdmurray> of course that takes a bit ;-)
<bdmurray> Anybody listening? Have any questions?
 * yofel listens
<bdmurray> ooh, found bug 710569 whihc is an unmarked duplicate
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 710569 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 97)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710569
 * charlie-tca listens, but only understands a little bit
 * charlie-tca understands it finds dups now, and he won't have to keep marking them when the bug pattern is done.
<bdmurray> apport does most of the duplicate consolidation for apport-crash reports but not apport-package bug reports
<bdmurray> er the apport retracer does most of the duplicate consolidation
<bdmurray> search bugs also found bug 716962 which is a nother duplicate
<ubot4`> bdmurray: Bug 716962 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/716962 is private
<yofel> you still get quite a bit of mail if a lot of duplicates get filed, not having them filed in the first place saves time for both sides
<bdmurray> yes, if a bug has 20 or more duplicates we already know its a problem
<bdmurray> 200 is a bit wasteful
<yofel> when does the retracer add the bugpattern-needed tag? 10 dups?
<bdmurray> yofel: about that
<bdmurray> this is what I used with search bugs
<bdmurray> search-bugs --package update-manager --tags apport-crash
<bdmurray> So I've pused the pattern now
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/revision/189
<bdmurray> that might show the diff
<yofel> ah, I noticed that all Package definitions are all '^package ', do we need the start_line at the beginning and space at the end?
<bdmurray> yofel: no, they were all used to be in one xml file per package and that happened during the conversion process
<yofel> k
<bdmurray> yofel: the space at the end is a good idea just in case though
<bdmurray> apport looks at the bug attributes like this
<bdmurray> Package: update-manager 1:0.146.3
<bdmurray> so if we have update-manager and update-manager-awesome
<bdmurray> the same pattern could wrongly match both packages
<bdmurray> well so the same this is true with awesome-update-manager
<yofel> indeed
<bdmurray> so using '^package ' really is best ;-)
<yofel> yeah, thanks
<bdmurray> a badly written pattern could stop all crash reports from coming in ;-)
<bdmurray> and I'm happy to review merge proposals
<bdmurray> or commit patches
<bdmurray> or even do all the testing!
<bdmurray> also looking at the traceback it looks like the crash is really in aptdaemon
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-26
<MadCow108> hm kernel upgrade fails with nvidia: /usr/bin/nvidia-detector KeyError: 'ardour-i686'
<MadCow108> could this be related with that I activated multiarch?
<MadCow108> indeed it is :O
<MadCow108> disabling it makes it work
<MadCow108> bug 743067
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743067 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu) "kernel upgrade fails when multiarch enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743067
<MadCow108> ups its a dup of bug 740072
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740072 in python-apt (Ubuntu) "apt.Cache.__iter__ breaks when multiarch is enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740072
<duanedesign> MadCow108: if so, do you have a moment to mark 743067 a dupe of 740072?
<MadCow108> I already did
<duanedesign> :)
<MadCow108> should have checked before reporting :/
<duanedesign> no worries. Just great you are reporting them
<bolster> What do people think of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/742999 I'm tempted to mark it as invalid
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 742999 in ubuntu "Kubuntu performance get's really bad after awhile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<RedSingularity> vish: Good morning, (well in NY anyway.)  I got an email saying my bugsquad mentorship is about to expire and I should contact you.  Can you take care of that for me?
<vish> RedSingularity: hey.. you are all set now.. :)
<RedSingularity> vish: thanks!
<vish> yw..
<simar> hello all..
<simar> regarding the bug #673556, how can detect right click on tab of a notebook container widget in pygtk..
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 673556 in clicompanion "tabs should be renameable (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673556
<thekorn> simar: hi, you have to add a gtk.Eventbox to the tab, and connect to the "button_press_event" of this event box
<simar> thekorn, hmm thanks a lot.. do you have some code to pastebin it ... that will give me a feel on how to use it..
<simar> thekorn, i'm still a beginner in this field
<thekorn> simar: hmm, let me try to remember a project which is using something similar
<thekorn> I guess terminator, let me have a look
<simar> thekorn, gnome .. terminal
<simar> thekorn, i have another link of such issue http://www.daa.com.au/pipermail/pygtk/2005-June/010604.html
<thekorn> yeah, but gnome terminal is not python ;)
<thekorn> simar: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/terminator/trunk/view/head:/terminatorlib/notebook.py#L214
<thekorn> and:
<thekorn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/terminator/trunk/view/head:/terminatorlib/editablelabel.py
 * vish wonders if duanedesign's ears are burning now ;)
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<vish> duanedesign: folks talking about clicompanion :)
<duanedesign> aha
<thekorn> And now! tell me: what's this clicompanion??
<duanedesign> vish: in #ubuntu-bugs, i am shocked. That app has no bugs :)
<vish> yea, wishlists are not bugs ;)
<charlie-tca> vish: I am thinking about the mentor program.
<duanedesign> thekorn: it is a terminal that lets you store commands in a 'command dictionary'
<vish> charlie-tca: cool!
<thekorn> duanedesign: okidoki
<charlie-tca> vish: why do we have to remove/disapprove mentees in the main launchpad team if they go to team A? They are still mentees
<charlie-tca> vish: Can't they be a member of both teams?
<charlie-tca> this bothered me every time I see it in my emails
<simar> vish, hello
<vish> charlie-tca: right now, they can only apply for membership in the main team, we could approve them into that team, but it gets confusing who is where, as in, who is assigned to a single mentor and who is in the class
<vish> simar: hey
<charlie-tca> vish: oh! I will think some more and see what else I can suggest then.
<thekorn> duanedesign: wow, that's handy
<vish> sure :)
<thekorn> great toll for newcomers
<thekorn> tool
<simar> vish, i'm finally thinking in some other direction from xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ..
<simar> vish, all the bugs there (that are fixable) were from kernel issue..
<vish> heh, kernel is a huge pile, i wonder if we can ever get all kernel bugs triaged :D
<zeroseven0183> Hi BugSquad! Can anyone verify if this item should be Wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/658174
<zeroseven0183> Thanks
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 658174 in ubuntu-tweak "meerkat maverick update results in desktop icon dissappearance, lack of access to view home folder or data files & has constant hourglass (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New]
 * charlie-tca actually believes it will be possible to get all kernel bugs triaged someday.
<simar> vish,   ya really .. now i'm feelig a bit easy with gtk
<duanedesign> thekorn: the next release is going to be great. You will be able to toggle on and off all the controls. So when not using your 'command list' it will look and feel much a  like gnome-terminal
<thekorn> duanedesign: cool
<thekorn> duanedesign: may I ask you a question: what's the reason for developing this as a standalone application, and not as a plugin to an existing terminal (like terminator)?
<thekorn> just out of curiosity
<duanedesign> thekorn: it started just as learning project when I wanted to learn GTK. When i packaged it quite a few people liked it so I continued developing it
<thekorn> duanedesign: ah ok, nice
<penguin42> can someone set bug 743183 to Triaged and low ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743183 in ps2eps (Ubuntu) "`ps2eps --help` misses a "\n" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743183
<njin> Hello to all, could someone set importance low to bug 743070 for me. Thanks
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743070 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity sets wrong computer's name (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743070
<charlie-tca> Do you have an alternate naming idea? This one was also because of a bug
<charlie-tca> The name must be unique for every computer, even if a family has 10 or twelve to install ubuntu on.
 * charlie-tca thinks this should be brought on a mailing list, instead of a bug this time.
<charlie-tca> This does apply to that bug:
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20suggestion%20for%20changing%20default%20applications%20or%20preferences
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Are you sure? I think the problem with that bug was the use of 'System-Product-Name' where it sounded like it should have actually been substituted by something, but it wasn't clear what
<charlie-tca> I read it as the name given is not what the reporter wants it to be, thus it is wrong.
<charlie-tca> and I read njin's comment the same.
<charlie-tca> is "christian-System-Product-Name", so it seems to be %username%-%hostname%
<njin> mine could be nnjin-k8nf4g
<charlie-tca> apparently refers to the username/hostname in those places, which is not a bug, but a feature
<charlie-tca> this is requesting a change in how the names are generated, is it not?
<njin> yes
<charlie-tca> That is a change to the defaults, which needs discussion on a ML, then.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Oh OK I was reading it as they'd actually retrieved the exact phrase 'System-Product-Name' from somewhere
<yofel> it would've been nice if the reporter had said what his actual hostname is...
<charlie-tca> no, none of my installs ever use that. They have different things in place of those, which leads me to believe the reporter used those as place holders
<charlie-tca> and, yes, I do a LOT of installs
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Oh I can see what it is
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It's using a DMI field; in his log is the phrase 'DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/M4N68T-M, BIOS 0401' - I bet it's hoping to see something like HP or Apple etc
<charlie-tca> That came about because a bug was filed to change from using "ubuntu"
<charlie-tca> since if you install on more than one computer, they all had the same name
<charlie-tca> The way it is now, every system you install on gets a unique name, without changing anything
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I don't think it is making it unique; I think it's just trying to use the system model
<charlie-tca> they are unique. two systems side-by-side here get different names, as do two virtualbox installs run at the same time on the same hardware
<charlie-tca> in the past, every install got the same exact name by default
<penguin42> charlie-tca: on those virtual box'es can you show me the dmidecode output of the System Information?
<charlie-tca> what does that have to do with the name given the install?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Because I'm fairly sure from his logs it's using username-dmifield
<penguin42> charlie-tca: And on his machine one of those fields has the exact phrase 'System Product Name'
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Look at the UbiquitySyslog attached to the bug, there is the DMI line that says 'Mar 26 11:41:04 ubuntu kernel: [    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/M4N68T-M, BIOS 0401    12/07/2009'
<penguin42> charlie-tca: And in njin's name it's getting the k8nf4g from that field
<charlie-tca> then ask the reporter for the exact name he gets
<charlie-tca> Does njin have more than one computer giving that name?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: That's my point - he's already put it in there; his reprot says "christian-System-Product-Name" which is exactly what it'll get from his DMI info
<charlie-tca> okay, fine
<charlie-tca> go ahead and mark it then
<charlie-tca> As far as I am concerned, it is not valid
<njin> charlie-tca, no i've just one pc with the k8nf4g motherboard
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It's kind of valid and I'd agree it needs discussion on a list; the problem is that it's getting the unique name from BIOS info that it's expecting to be short and understandable but it's not in motherboards when you buy the motherboards individually
<penguin42> let me add a comment
<penguin42> does the installer ask the user for a name these days or was that removed?
<charlie-tca> everytime, yes
<charlie-tca> If they don't like the name generated, it really is easy to change
<penguin42> ok, so this is just the default value that's easy to change?
 * penguin42 remembers a couple of releases a go the box was removed from the installer
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> kind of a little box, first enter the user, then enter the "name of this computer", then enter the password
<penguin42> and the 'name of the computer' is filled with the stuff he's talking about in this bug?
 * penguin42 really should try a fresh install, not done one for ages
<charlie-tca> yes
 * charlie-tca does at least one a day, many times 4 or more in a day
<penguin42> charlie-tca: In that case I'd suggest either a low or an invalid with a 'It's only a suggestion'; I'm not sure what the fix would be to validate the bios returned name, I could see an argument that said to limit it to say 10 characters
<njin> penguin42: good.
<charlie-tca> I think that is what I said a long time ago already
<penguin42> charlie-tca: But with the wrong logic :-
<penguin42> )
<charlie-tca> Really?, I am sorry for being stubborn, then
<charlie-tca> I don't get the words right, for some reason. I just know what I see everytime, I guess.
 * charlie-tca has to be more patient
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Just the fact he really had said exactly the text that ubiquity had given him
<charlie-tca> I see. but he can just type any name he wants in there
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh - I've got to agree with him that on his machine the name that was created was meaningless and didn't look as if it was a randomised number
<njin> so better don't propose nothing and ask to inser one.
<charlie-tca> but it is unique to the machine
<charlie-tca> All you have to do is type the name you prefer. The default is trying to be as unique as possible without getting too complicated.
 * charlie-tca does change the name, most of the installs.
<penguin42> charlie-tca: No! It's not unique
<penguin42> charlie-tca: If he took two of those motherboards and installed with the same user it would give the same result
<njin> well we know everythings of the installer, but a normal user ?, I think is better to request a name for the pc, imho.
<charlie-tca> more unique than when the name was "ubuntu" on every install?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Agreed, more unique
<charlie-tca> njin: the title of the box is "Name of this computer: "
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Mac's use something like username-computer
<charlie-tca> Isn't that so you can type a name in?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is using username- , grabbing the username from the first entry on the page
<penguin42> charlie-tca: I think the mistake here is assuming a BIOS generated field will be sane; it's a good idea and I can see having something like 'Daves-macbook' automatically will work nicely
<charlie-tca> which is as unique as the user, isn't it?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh so the username bit is unique, the otherbit is not
<charlie-tca> if the username is unique, the name has to be?
<charlie-tca> \the actual names uses are "username-you-entered dash something "
<penguin42> charlie-tca: OK, so it is assuming this is a family type setup with Mum's computer and Dad's computer and Son's computer etc
<charlie-tca> username is the first name as the user entered it
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> user enters full name, then username
<penguin42> charlie-tca: If you have two of the same model of machine and you create the user 'charlie' on both of them they'll get the same suggested name
<charlie-tca> that is the first word of the computer name
<charlie-tca> yes, if I am the same user on both machines
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Which I don't think is necessarily too bad a thing as long as the machine name is sane; although I think Macs use avahi to negotiate for uniqueness
<charlie-tca> Still leaves this bug as invalid, though
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It's trusting a BIOS field to get a sane value
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It could validly be argued that some form of sanity check would be good
<charlie-tca> We haven't opened any ports to the outside at that point of the install
 * charlie-tca will keep working on trying to get explanations correctly worded.
 * penguin42 gives the installer a go in kvm
<penguin42> In KVM you get username-virtual-machine as the suggestion
<charlie-tca> is it changable?
<penguin42> yep, trivially
<charlie-tca> But any generated name is better than no name, which really messes things up after the installation
<penguin42> yep
<charlie-tca> thanks!
 * penguin42 bets we'll see some wacky examples come out of it; the idea of that field is that a manufacturer fills in the field when they put the motherboard in the machines but most small places don't bother
<charlie-tca> even if the only name used was the user name, at least something gets there
<charlie-tca> which reminds me, I got 5 installs to run yet today
<penguin42> yeh I'm more worried about if the field contains something really really stupid and long
<charlie-tca> As long it is changable, it shouldn't matter much.
<charlie-tca> Most new users don't care what name goes there
<penguin42> hmm well that install wasn't great - the desktop just gave me a minimal panel at the bottom
<penguin42> classic works though
<charlie-tca> no argument on that. The finished product can be more than a little frustrating
<Rcart> Hello. In this bug 743112 the reporter has changed the status, importance and assigned to himself. I should mark it as incomplete (is not in English, needs translation) and ask the reporter to not change the status? How do you deal with this kind of reports (reporters)?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743112 in yagolands "Non consente di costruire un edificio ma solo di ampliarlo! (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743112
<Rcart> Forget it please, the reporter is the package maintainer :X
<yofel> Rcart: that's not a bug in ubuntu either, so offtopic here
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-03-27
<Abhijit> yofel, oing
<Abhijit> ping*
<njin> hello, can someone set importance medium to bug 743066. thanks
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743066 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "KDE ubiquity language combo to small (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743066
<Abhijit> yofel, ping
<njin> hello, using Unity, which is the name of the workspace changer icon, wall of desktop?
<vish> njin: the icon name?
<njin> vish: hello, I solved myself, is desktop wall, can you try to reproduce a bug in unity '
<njin> ?
<vish> Abhijit: pls dont just "ping" people, it is better to just ask the question. saves folks the trouble of wondering what you want if you go offline
<vish> njin: hmm, unity is borked for me here.. but i might know dups :)
<Abhijit> vish, i ddnt asked because this is something need to talk in pm
<vish> Abhijit: cool! :)
<njin> oh, is a compiz bug, in the desktop wall if you try to mouve a window it mouves the wrong
<Abhijit> :-)
<njin> Abhijit: are you running unity
<njin> ?
<Abhijit> njin, no i am in lucid.
<njin> there's someone in Unity to try to reproduce a bug?
<vish> njin: try #ayatana
<penguin42> njin: I'm in Unity on this machine
<njin> vish: thanks
<vish> or even #ubuntu+1
<vish> how did i forget that channel! :D
<njin> hello penguin42, can you try to reproduce a bug? open apps in every workspaces, then from unity launcher click on desktopwall icon and try to mouve the apps between the workspaces, for me it mouves wrong apps
<njin> I'm reproting the bug just now, but i've attached 40 MB of screencast...
<penguin42> njin: The same app in multiple workspaces?
<njin> no, various
<njin> When i mouve terminal it mouve firefox on another workspace
<njin> ki
<penguin42> ok just let me try
<penguin42> njin: No, that's working
<njin> penguin42: bug 742634
<ubot4`> njin: Bug 742634 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/742634 is private
<njin> ops, bug 743634
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743634 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Wall of desktop mouve wrong window (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743634
<njin> penguin42:^^
<penguin42> njim: The two windows on the left, are they maximised?
<njin> yes
<penguin42> is the problem only with maximised windows moving when they shouldn't?
<njin> no, if i try to mouve banshee, it don't mouve
<njin> probably because i've mouved it too hight
<penguin42> but is that because there is a maximised window next to it that's trying to move instead?
<njin> i try to reporduce it again
<penguin42> njin: OK, I can reproduce it where there is a maximised windwo on the workspace to the left of the window I'm trying to move - let me add a comment
<njin> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> njin: Done; I suspect it's whatever tries to figure out which window you're clicking on doesn't handle maximised properly
<njin> I can reproduce it also trying to mouve maximized or reduced window
<njin> can someone set importance as hight to bug 743643
<ubot4`> njin: Bug 743643 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/743643 is private
<njin> bug 743634
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 743634 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Wall of desktop move wrong window (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/743634
<penguin42> njin: Not high
<penguin42> njin: Doesn't crash,  the effect is annoying but not that serious
<njin> penguin42: ah, i read that is hight if has a moderate impact on a large protion of users
<penguin42> njin: I might be wrong, but I don't think so
<njin> I too, but this is an application on the launcher, so it will be surely used by a lot of people
<Rcart> Hello. I think that this bug 740246 is a Fix Released, but I can't find anything related to this bug in changelog (natty and maverick). Can someone please confirm it? Or it should be marked as Invalid?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740246 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Segfault when sending a message to an offline contact (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/740246
<vish> njin: are you noticing the same behavior penguin42 mentions?
<vish> njin: if so, then there is a workaround described there, so it would be low :)
<njin> looking
<tgrundle> hi, i am having an issue with natty and would like to submit a bug request, but not sure what data is need, can i get help here are should i use #ubuntu+1
<yofel> tgrundle: well, what's the problem?
<tgrundle> on a reboot or after a shutdown my PC boots t a blank screen, no bios page, no grub
<tgrundle> only happens afeter using natty, i have maverick and windows7 installled as well
<penguin42> tgrundle: I'd file a bug against 'linux' - ubuntu-bug linux   should do it
<yofel> agreed, though I'm not exactly sure
<tgrundle> k, i will start there, thanks
<penguin42> tgrundle: Out of interest, what's the hardware?
<yofel> tgrundle: please run that command on natty!
<tgrundle> understood
<vish> Rcart: the reporter seems to be able to consistently reproduce it, ask for backtrace
<njin> vish: i can reproduce with maximized, minimized, focused or not
<vish> and ask him for exact steps to reproduce the problem
<vish>  oh! .. :)
<penguin42> njin: with the windows to the left of the window being moved not being maximised?
<njin> I'm reproducing now with all the window reduced
<penguin42> hmm ok
<vish> Rcart: you can use this reply > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Missing%20a%20back%20trace
<vish> (thats to include the link for debugging info)
<Rcart> vish: Sure I will. Thanks (:
<njin> Hello, in natty i cannot change the password from users-admin window, wich is the package?
<micahg> njin: ubuntu-bug -w
<njin> micahg: it return users-admin, but we haven't got this package
<micahg> njin: gnome-system-tools (use apt-file next time)
<njin> micahg: thanks
<micahg> or dpkg -S
<cjae> Is avidemux really broken for use wth mkv? I see some green screen when I open one, also I see a few bug reports
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-19
<veger> Could someone set importance of bug #392496 to wishlist?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 392496 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Network interfaces starting with rndis should be named 'Mobile Interface' rather than 'Networking Interface'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392496
<s9iper1> veger:done
<veger> s9iper1: thank you
<s9iper1> yw
<G__81> Hi everyone
<s9iper1> G__81: hi
<s9iper1> ask your question G__81
<G__81> s9iper1: interested in Ubuntu development. just wanted to start off with something and wanted to know if this is the right place
<brendand> G__81, it's certainly the right place if you want to help with finding, reporting and analysing Ubuntu bugs
<G__81> analysing bugs in the sense ?
<s9iper1> for the development as i suggest the channel is Ubuntu-desktop
<s9iper1> like bug triaging techniques
<tbruff13> how can i join the bug squad
<tbruff13> I read the wiki but i cannot find a specific link or article that explains how to join
<tbruff13> do i have to do anythign special or will my launchpad accoutn be enough
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> missed him by a few seconds
<hggdh> hasty people ;-)
<tbruff13> can anyone tell me how to join the bug squad
<tbruff13> hello
<tbruff13> can someone tell me how to join the Ubuntu bug squad
<tbruff13> can someone tell me how to join the ubuntu bug squad so I can work on aiding with bugs for Kubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> tbruff13: did you read the url that was given to you
<tbruff13> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<tbruff13> yes
<ikonia> ok, so does that not guide you ?
<tbruff13> found it
<tbruff13> i messed up typing in the link
<tbruff13> oops
<tbruff13> sorry
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> how can you have read the page if you messed up the link
<ikonia> time wasting lies
<bcurtiswx> bugs against the messaging menu are reported for which package?
<bcurtiswx> ah, google was my friend, nvm
<cyphermox> om26er: poke.
<cyphermox> om26er: if you're comfortable enough with rebuilding nm-applet; I'd have a patch I'd like to have tested for the leak in cdma/gsm --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/891023/
<om26er> cyphermox, sure I'll report to you tomorrow if that's fine ?
<cyphermox> om26er: sure.
<cyphermox> om26er: seems like there's a different patch from dcbw after all, and it's likely just going to get committed upstream directly; so I'll try to get this uploaded ASAP, so tomorrow just update and let me know :)
<om26er> cyphermox, sure thing :)
<Nafallo> hrm. is there a bug about the bluetooth regression in precise yet?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-20
<hggdh> good morning
<UrB> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/950413 - anyone with similar bluetooth chip care to confirm whether this is hardware related or just my computer acting up
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 950413 in bluez "Bluetooth connections stalling" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<shnatsel> Hello! I'm here because of bug 122637
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 122637 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122637
<shnatsel> The bug is marked "won't fix" with a note to reopen the bug if more info can be provided
<shnatsel> I've added GDB and Valgrind logs, also I run into this crash almost every time
<shnatsel> I think the bug should be reopened, but it looks like commoners can't change status from "Won't fix" to anything else
<shnatsel> so could anybody with the right permissions please reopen the bug?
<greyback> shnatsel: the gdb isn't very useful I'm afraid. Can you capture it again, and then run "bt" to get the back-trace
<shnatsel> greyback: ok, will do
<hggdh> shnatsel: also, it would be better to open a new bug. This one most probably has nothing more to do -- really old release levels
<shnatsel> hggdh: Apport redirects all crash reports to that bug
<hggdh> shnatsel: and yes, indeed Won't Fix is a terminal status. Changes from Won't Fix (or Fix Released) need special permissions.
<hggdh> shnatsel: oh. We will fix it
<shnatsel> hggdh: well, not "all", but reports about this crash go to that bug
<hggdh> enough to matter, anyway. Apport should not do that, not for that bug
<bdmurray> there is a bugpattern for that bug which could be removed
<shnatsel> I've installed debugging symbols for glib and gtk, got a backtrace from gdb and attached it to that bug
<shnatsel> anything else I can do to get this fixed?
<hggdh> shnatsel: open a NEW bug, please. This one is gone
<shnatsel> hggdh: can I do it using apport now?
<hggdh> shnatsel: I am updating the pattern, please wait a bit
<shnatsel> hggdh: thanks, and no problem, I'll wait
<hggdh> bdmurray: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~hggdh2/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns-122637/+merge/98452
<hggdh> ?
<bdmurray> hggdh: of course
<cyphermox> om26er: so, news? :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: the merge into branch is wrong
<bdmurray> its showing lp:apport and it should be lp:~ubuntu-control/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<om26er> cyphermox, its complext ;-) but the summary is my internet is broke (dead phone line) and I am using a really slow connection just for IRC so did not get around to test it
<hggdh> dammit
<cyphermox> om26er: np. in any case I ran this by upstream and there was indeed a leak there in upstream code
<hggdh> correcting
<hggdh> bdmurray: done, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~hggdh2/apport/bug122637/+merge/98459?
<hggdh> shnatsel: you should now be able to open a new bug via apport
<shnatsel> hggdh: thanks! will do
<shnatsel> hggdh: reported the bug as 960556 (private until retraced), thanks a lot for your help!
<hggdh> shnatsel: you are welcome.
<hggdh> bug 960556
<shnatsel> it's private, visible only to apport retracing service
<hggdh> and to me ;-)
<hggdh> shnatsel: there is already an update, apport is asking you to update your system and try again
<shnatsel> hggdh: ah, thanks, will do
<shnatsel> hggdh: re-reported the bug as bug 960642
<shnatsel> hggdh: oh good, now it's been marked as duplicate of somebody else's private report :D
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Someone found a bug that the current ISO's for 11.10 will not burn because they exceed the capacity of a CD
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/960630
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960630 in brasero "Cannot burn Ubuntu Installation CD" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> I just was able to reproduce this with both i386 and amd64 both easily exceeding the capacity of a CD
<bkerensa> Can someone mark Bug #960489 as Wishlist
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 960489 in calibre "Update to latest version for Sony Reader support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/960489
<micahg> bkerensa: that's not wishlist, it's incomplete as the bug was filed with the oneiric package version in mind, we already have the proper version in precise, might be a convert to backports bug if it's a possible to backport, checking
<bkerensa> micahg: oversight on my part :P
<micahg> we can probably backport that
<bkerensa> sorry about that
<micahg> so, I'd just move the bug to oneiric-backports
<micahg> it's a project
<bkerensa> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-21
<chilicui1> hi there, someone could nominate bug #953753 for oneiric?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 953753 in klavaro "Klavaro is not completely translated even when the .po is completely translated" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953753
<micahg> chilicui1: I think you should run that by the SRU team first
<chilicui1> micahg: so, then, should I suscribe them?
<micahg> chilicui1: probably better off asking in IRC
<chilicui1> ok, get it, I'll do it, thanks =)
<njin> someone remeber the master for the audio cards not listed '
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-22
<veger> Could someone set bug #562277 to wishlist?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 562277 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Should have a button to pop up information about current connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562277
<veger> and I suppose my next course of action is to file an upstream report?
<dannyla> From what I can tell, Bug #962058 is an Internet connectivity issue that the user is experiencing. Should it be converted to a question, or set to invalid ? ( The Bug is also not in English )
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 962058 in evolution "E-Mail läuft nicht Musik läuft nich " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962058
<bluefrog> how to file a bug report against kde-telepathy-send-file?
<hggdh> oh hasty people
<bkerensa> indeed
<hggdh> for the record: ubuntu-bug kde-telepathy-send-file
<bkerensa> :D
<bdmurray> mvo: what can be done about bug 955077?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 955077 in update-manager "bluetooth mouse disabled during upgrades" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955077
<wagafo> Somebody can take a look at bug 946480 ? It seems to me that there is enough information there, and I can reproduce reliably in Precise
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946480 in uck "Remastering Precise fails on resolv.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946480
<mvo> bdmurray: uh, that is a tricky one, I would think its because whatever is doing the bluetooth daemon is unpacked but not configured and so the daemon stops and is restarted much later
<mvo> bdmurray: so ideally the daemon would continue running in whatever package that is
<mvo> bdmurray: but I don't know much about bluetooth :/
<RedSingularity> mvo: still there?
<RedSingularity> mvo: if you get a chance, what do you make of this traceback? http://pastebin.com/Khb0d3FB
<jibel> RedSingularity, which release is it ? That would mean that aptdaemon is not installed on the system. bug # ?
<jibel> there is obviously a bug in the synaptic backend
<RedSingularity> jibel: I figured it was a local issue.  The other users commenting on the bug say their systems are fine.  bug 856354  How did you know it was aptdaemon related?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 856354 in update-manager "update-manager: Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_pointer: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856354
<RedSingularity> Post 19 is the user having the issue.
<jibel> RedSingularity, he's hijacking the report. his issue is different and fixed in Precise.
<jibel> RedSingularity, ask him to file a new bug report, it's worth an SRU if it is confirmed in Oneiric.
<jibel> RedSingularity, update-manager uses the synaptic backend as fallback if aptdaemon is not available on the system
<jibel> RedSingularity, you can force it with "UPDATE_MANAGER_FORCE_BACKEND_SYNAPTIC=1 update-manager"
<jibel> RedSingularity, then if you install something with update-manager you should see synaptic in the list of running processes
<RedSingularity> jibel: Ahhh i see.  Alright I will have him file a new report.  Is aptdaemon installed on his system?
<RedSingularity> jibel: By the way, I did test it on my 11.10 system without issue a few days ago.
<jibel> RedSingularity, from his crash report it is. But the crash report doesn't seem to have anything to do with his actual problem. The attachments from dist-upgrade/ are from Oct. 2011.
<RedSingularity> jibel: you know what...I will retest it with that command you stated above.
<RedSingularity> to force synaptic
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oneconf/+bug/962495
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 962495 in oneconf "Oneconf runs when not being used or unneeded " [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> bkerensa: randomly linking to bugs in here doesn't get them looked at faster ;)
<veger> Could someone set bug #562277 to wishlist?
<veger> and I suppose my next course of action is to file an upstream report?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 562277 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Should have a button to pop up information about current connection" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562277
<greg-g> veger: can you confirm that the package lacks that feature? (Simply changing the status to "Confirmed" would be great)
<greg-g> then yes, I'll change it to Wishlist and suggest you to forward it upstream :)
<greg-g> veger: do you know how to link upstream bug reports in LP?
<veger> greg-g: I'll confirm it (as this feature is indeed missing)
<veger> and yes, I know how to send an upstream report, I'll do so tomorrow morning (as it is getting late here)
<greg-g> veger: awesome, thanks!
<greg-g> I just set it to wishlist
<veger> ty
<veger> time for my bed now :)
<bkerensa> greg-g: ^ oh I know it was a bug I was filing for someone and linking here was more appropriate then elsewhere
<greg-g> bkerensa: /me nods
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-23
<om26er> cyphermox, hey! nm-applet seems to have fixed. no more memleak
<veger> I send an upstream report for bug #562277, as this concludes our bussiness with this bug: could someone set it to Triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 562277 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "Should have a button to pop up information about current connection" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562277
<hggdh> veger: done, thank you
<cyphermox> om26er: actually, there are still some we found and plugged upstream ;)
<bcurtiswx> have a good weekend everyone
<grmls> hi
<dlentz> grmls, hi (this channel doesn't have a lot of activity)
<grmls> hi dlentz, i know ;)
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Nafallo> ah, it's here :-)
<grmls> hi Nafallo
<Nafallo> hi
<dlentz> !ping
<ubot2`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dlentz> sorry, i had to do it to complete the cycle
<macer1> Hello there ;D
 * greg-g waves
<macer1> Can anyone give some priority to Bug #946736? I really want it fixed.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 946736 in openjdk-6 "missing openjdk-6-java.desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946736
<macer1> hm, anyone?
<dlentz> macer1, it has to be someone with full bug control access, it may take a little while for someone to respond
<macer1> OK, thanks. I can only edit the status/title but not the priority :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-24
<gonyere> hey, i'm wondering if there are known issues w/ installing 12.04 from a usb stick>
<bkerensa> gonyere: not in general but there could be a issue with 12.04 installing on certain hardware
<gonyere> i guess thats possible
<gonyere> it locks up right as i choose to do 'something else' for install options (vs installing along side or whatever the other options are - clean format/upgrade I assume)
<bkerensa> gonyere: have you tried making a bootable usb with a alternate iso?
<gonyere> i've tried with at least 2 different days downloads if thats what you mean
<gonyere> or does the alternative install disc still exist somewhere?
<bkerensa> gonyere: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20120323/
<gonyere> there we go, now i do use the i386 - its an intel core i5
<gonyere> i *think* it came w/ the 64bit vs of win 7, tho i never even booted it, so i honestly don't know :p
<bkerensa> if you had 64bit win7 on it then you likely want to run the amd64 iso
<bkerensa> which is probably why your hitting problems
<gonyere> well, but i tried that one first actually
<gonyere> an then i went back an read an 2nd guessed myself an got the i386 vs last
<gonyere> time.
<bkerensa> goneyere: you might join #ubuntu for some further help with this
<gonyere> k
<econnell> so i've run into a bug with proprietary nvidia drivers on 11.10 and 12.04beta1 where X just crashes randomly... unfortunately, the backtraces don't have much debug information, so I'm wondering what I would need to do to submit a bug on it
<econnell> 10.04 works like a champ
<econnell> and i've tried multiple versions of ubuntu and multiple versions of the nvidia driver all with the same result... the X crash does end in the Xorg server though... just not sure where
<econnell> i tried installing the xorg server core debug symbols package... but i still didn't get any debug symbols from X
<njin> hello, today's ipdate break unity-3D, do you know something ?
<njin> jibel :^^
<njin> jibel, hello sorry
<njin> bug 963815
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 963815 in compiz "Session don't start after update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963815
<veger> Anyone who can set the status of bug #362555 to triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 362555 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "plasma-widget-network-manager report wrong ip address" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362555
<veger> and I would say that the importance could be set to Low, as this bug is mostly a 'cosmetic' problem
<brunogirin> Hi, I filed a bug for a Compiz crash earlier but the retrace failed: do I need to install something to ensure retraces work in future?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-03-25
<htorque> how should "no longer reproducible" bugs be closed if there's not clear when it got fixed (e.g., bug 693792)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 693792 in unity "Launcher icon goes behind launcher if dialog pops up while dragging icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693792
<htorque> *there's/it's
<lifeless> htorque: invalid or fix released depending on whether you think it was fixed or wasn't ever really a bug
<htorque> lifeless: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-18
<lagreca> hi! okular is not displaying epub files properly. The text is overlapped. There are many pages is only one. How can it be fixed?
<hggdh> lagreca: is there is no update available for okular, the best option you have is to open a bug on it
<Atlantic777> I expereinced a bug in installer (mini.iso) and I'm not sure how and where to report it.
<Atlantic777> Installer didn't see any partitions, actually partitioner didn't start until I deleted all old partitions on the disk and restarted installation.
<geoff-> hi, it seems raring daily build is using linux-3.8.0 kernel, but to boot my system needs patches that went into stable-3.8.3, should I file a bug report to get those patches applied?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-19
<nazzzim> hi   :)
<wagafo> Can anybody take a look at Bug #1068591 to see if is is a valid feature request and mark it as wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068591 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "release upgrade should deactivate /etc/apt/preferences*" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068591
<seshdroid> how is everybody tonight?
<seshdroid> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and was wondering if it is normal to have so many bug alerts popping up all the time
<seshdroid> Helloooo!!! anybody there?
<seshdroid> Anyway, I'm outa here!!
<autra> seshdroid, did it disturb you ?
<seshdroid> no not at all
<autra> and which package cause the error ?
<seshdroid> I don't know basically there are random pop-ups that asks me to file a bug report
<seshdroid> What I was really keen to know is, if it was normal to go ahead and put in the password each time it requires authentication to file a report
<autra> yes seshdroid, because it wants to access some logs
<autra> and did you open a bug report ?
<seshdroid> no I didn't I just let it do whatever its supposed to, assuming that its completely safe
<seshdroid> besides @autra would you be familiar with the OpenGeo suite?
<autra> I just wanted to know if it was always the same package making this fuss, and what it was...
<autra> seshdroid, no :-)
<seshdroid> There was a persistent problem with Libgdal
<seshdroid> I somehow managed to solve it
<seshdroid> Not a problem autra :)
<seshdroid> Anyway, thanks for spending your time to help me out autra , have a nice day
<autra> tks !
<wagafo> Can anybody take a look at Bug #1068591 to see if is is a valid feature request and if so mark it as wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068591 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "release upgrade should deactivate /etc/apt/preferences*" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068591
<mitya57> wagafo: it looks like a bug, not like a feature request
<wagafo> OK mitya57, thanks, I'll handle it as a bug then
<melodie> hi
<bdmurray> hello
<melodie> hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> hello melodie
<melodie> what's up ?
<melodie> do you want my bugs ? (the ones I didn't report yet... )
<melodie> :D
 * melodie feels lazy
 * melodie hides /o\
<bdmurray> Its really best to report a bug using apport / ubuntu-bug
<melodie> bdmurray have you experience with apport ?
<bdmurray> melodie: a bit yes
<mfisch> hggdh: you around?
<hggdh> mfisch: yes
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-20
<mfisch> hggdh: I think I figured it out
<mfisch> hggdh: I wasn't sure where this went but I think unity was a good first guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1157472
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157472 in unity "Unity home lens' "Recent Applications" shows applications as being recently used on first login after fresh install even when I've not opened any of them" [Undecided,New]
<karchnu> Hello. I'm working on Arduino and there is some issues with avrdude (with a error message that I can paste if you want), I solved the problem (it's ugly, I warn) by remplacing the avrdude binary file in /usr/bin by the avrdude binary file in the arduino tarball, on arduino.cc. I've done the same with the conf' file. Should I do a bugreport with that ?
<hggdh> karchnu: you should open a bug report, yes. It would be better we you could aidentify the fixes, though
<karchnu> hggdh: ok, thanks.
<dlentz> I can't for the life of me, figure out how to target different releases
<dlentz> example bug 1023645
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<dlentz> As a bug supervisor, I can remove a release, but I can't seem to add it
<dlentz> neither "Nominate for series" or "Target to Milestone" do what I want
<hggdh> dlentz: this is a restricted right, even for bug-control. Release mamagenent team has it, and a few other groups
<hggdh> dlentz: what do you need to do?
<dlentz> hggdh, oh, okay, it was a general question. thank you
<dlentz> bug 1157421
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157421 in blktap-dkms (Ubuntu) "blktap-dkms version in 12.04.2 is not compatible with the 12.04.2 kernel" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157421
<dlentz> is what prompted my question
<Kreuvf> I used to just open new bug reports on Launchpad, but now I am redirected to the "Reporting Bugs" page and cannot find the link for actually reporting bugs...
<Kreuvf> Oh, wait, I got it~
<bdmurray> that page contains information about using tools in ubuntu to report bugs as they gather information about the bug
<Kreuvf> bdmurray, that's what I saw also; "Report a bug" redirected me to that page (instead to the form for reporting bugs!) and somewhere at the bottom there is the real link to reporting bugs with Launchpad directly
<bdmurray> Kreuvf: and I'm suggesting that you should report bugs with a tool instead of using Launchpad directly
<Kreuvf> Too much hassle in this case (X not loading due to problem with nvidia module depending on which kernel I start) aka I have not used apport yet ;)
<bdmurray> not having X can make using apport tricky
<madam_>  The boot up on 12.10 hangs when it gets to this part: "starting timidity++ alsa midi emulation" - how do i fix that? Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam_> * genii-around has quit (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<madam_> <madam> Did an update of security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part, Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam_> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.
<madam_> Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam_>  Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam_> If so how?
<madam_> Any ideas on the subject?
<madam_> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx clarify point - screen break:
<madam_> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx clarify point - screen break:
<madam_> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx clarify point - screen break:
<madam_> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.
<madam_> Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?
<madam_>  Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam_> If so how?
<madam_> Any ideas on the subject?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-21
<hggdh> madam_: probably a good idea is to boot from a recovery disk/usb stick, mount your root, and disable timidity from starting up.
<ds-labs_> Hi
<ds-labs_> Just a quick question, any news on the laptop overheat bug with ubuntu 12.10?
<madam_> Did an update of 12.10 security patches and fixes... refuses to reboot. Hangs at the "starting timidity++ Alsa midi emulation" part.----Recovery menu: (file system state: read only) - so how do I get around the hang?----- Can I edit out the problem code and just bypass it?
<madam_> ------If so how?----Any ideas on the subject?
<aaaaaaaaaa> dcfvjgbhkjkll
<ronswift> How can I help the BugSquad today
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Ubuntu-release-upgrader-20130321
<bdmurray> that page has some information on how you can help
<nottheoilrig> how do i mark bug #1013798 as forwarded upstream to dan@ag-projects.com?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013798 in libgcrypt11 (Ubuntu Raring) "Blink SIP client segfaults with libgcrypt11 1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013798
<aaaaaaaaaa> aaaaaaaaaa
<TheLordOfTime> nottheoilrig, is there an upstream bugtracker?
<nottheoilrig> TheLordOfTime: no, i checked the pypi site, the ag projects site, and the docs in the source repository
<TheLordOfTime> is dan AT ag-projects DOT com on the upstream dev team of libgcrypt11
<nottheoilrig> i didn't find an upstream bug tracker
<nottheoilrig> TheLordOfTime: he made the most recent commits in the source repository
<nottheoilrig> what is the correct way to reassign bug #1013798 to the python-gnutls package?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013798 in libgcrypt11 (Ubuntu Raring) "Blink SIP client segfaults with libgcrypt11 1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013798
<bdmurray> click also affects distribution and add a new task for that package
<bdmurray> I'd wouldn't just reassign that one since it has a long history
<bdmurray> nottheoilrig: ^
<nottheoilrig> bdmurray: thx
<bdmurray> hggdh: are you about?
<hggdh> bdmurray: now I am
<bdmurray> hggdh: could you maybe try verifying bug 1094777 - I'm going a bit bonkers
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1094777 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu Quantal) "Can't use c-n-r-gtk to initiate Quantal -> Raring update" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094777
<hggdh> bdmurray: yeah. It will take a while, since I will have to build a new quantal VM
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, I'm trying again and will let you know if I get it sorted
<hggdh> bdmurray: OK
<hggdh> bdmurray: OK, on  pristine install, I get "timeout reached" when running check-new-release-gtk. Dist-upgrading with -proposed now
<bdmurray> hggdh: So it works?
<hggdh> bdmurray: no, it does not -- it timeouts somewhere (no bkactrace)
<hggdh> I do no teven get the panel asking if I want to upgrade
<bdmurray> hunh, mine started on a new system
<hggdh> bdmurray: cosmic rays...
<hggdh> this is weird. After enabling -proposed, a update && dist-upgrade got *nothing* to upgrade
<bdmurray> check your sources.list for raring instead of quantal
<hggdh> bah, got it -- finger check, I added quantal-proposed for deb-src :-(
<hggdh> but not for dev
<hggdh> deb even
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-22
<hggdh> bdmurray: something must have gone wrong on this install, check-new-release-gtk simply sits on a timeout
<bdmurray> hggdh: with -d or not?
<mac_> I want to report a "bug" that has been happening on Ubuntu since 12.04 and Is still happening on 13.04, it is a suspend/resume "bug"
<hggdh> bdmurray: with -d
<bdmurray> mac_: you'd want to use ubuntu-bug linux
<bdmurray> hggdh: hunh
<idproc> I'm new to ubuntu, is there anything I can do. I do not know programming.
<idproc> Is this chat working?
<robru> no response in 12 minutes, clearly the chat is broken.
<njin> hggdh, hallo I'm writing testcase for JeOS on KVM, do you think that I can remove the verification step for the dimesion of the filesystem (actually it is 795 MB) but the test asks to verify that it has to be less that 500 MB
<njin> *795/768
<njin> aslo the verification for tha kernel return a generic instead -server, it is right ?
<njin> aslo/also
<hggdh> njin: yes, take it out. It has been worng for so long, that it is better to take it out
<njin> hggdh, thanks with jibel and balloons have decided to lift up to 800
<hggdh> OK
<jibel> Hey hggdh , how are you?
<hggdh> jibel: yo, ça va bien, et toi?
<hggdh> jibel: already missing you all...
<jibel> hggdh, bien bien :)
<jibel> hggdh, we miss you too, but it's good to see you're still around
<hggdh> jibel: and I plan to keep on being around :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: where did that upgrade timeout?
<hggdh> bdmurray: when starting c-n-r-gtk. Weird
<bdmurray> so you didn't even see the release notes?
<hggdh> I did not even get the window
<hggdh> but that happend with and without the upgrade, so I guess something went bad in the install
<bdmurray> njin: in bug 1084854 they were surely performing a dist-upgrade so asking for the log files seems like a more appropriate response.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1084854 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "upgrade crashes on code 1." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084854
<njin> bdmurray.ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-23
<nottheoilrig> mitya57: thank you for reviewing merge 154767
<nottheoilrig> i forwarded the fix to debian + upstream
<nottheoilrig> but can you please coach me on how to fix the distribution in debian/changelog?
<jtaylor> nottheoilrig: just edit it with an editor
<jtaylor> replace unstable with raring
<mitya57> jtaylor said that :)
<jtaylor> also the version number is wrong for ubuntu
<jtaylor> nottheoilrig: which number does the debian bug have?
<nottheoilrig> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=368297
<ubot2> Debian bug 368297 in libldap-2.4-2 "sudo-ldap failes when you change uri to ldaps" [Serious,Open]
 * mitya57 thought that libldap-2.4-2 != python-gnutls
<mitya57> and the bug linked to your branch is against libgcrypt11
<nottheoilrig> what is the correct way to reassign bug #1013798 to python-gnutls?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1013798 in libgcrypt11 (Ubuntu Raring) "Blink SIP client segfaults with libgcrypt11 1.5.0-3ubuntu0.1" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013798
<jtaylor> we would need this patch to be forwarded to debian pygnutls too
<jtaylor> and upstream, do you have a link if you already did?
<nottheoilrig> how do i mark it as forwarded upstream to dan@ag-projects.com?
<jtaylor> add the link in also affects distribution
<jtaylor> or just post the link
<jtaylor> we need an answer from upstream on this
<jtaylor> who knows maybe gcry_check_version is actually an alias for disable_all_crypto
<jtaylor> which wouldn't surprise me with the crapy crypto apis we have ._.
<nottheoilrig> the "merge into" is quantal, should i change the distribution to quantal?
<mitya57> no, but you can change "merge into" to raring
<jtaylor> nottheoilrig: if you get a review on the patch I'm sure adam stokes will take care of the details
<nottheoilrig> okay thanks
<jtaylor> looking at the debian bug it may be to simple
<jtaylor> gcrypt seems to be impossible to initialize properly when following the docs
<nottheoilrig> jtaylor: ?
<jtaylor> gcrypt is used implicitly by gnutls
<jtaylor> but the applications need to initialize it
<jtaylor> but they don't even know they are using gcrypt
<jtaylor> it would probably best to revert the fix and use the patch debian used, and then get rid of gcrypt in raring+ as fast as possible :/
<jtaylor> but I'll leave that to the security team
<nottheoilrig> i think that's a separate issue
<nottheoilrig> python-gnutls already attempts to initialize gcrypt
<nottheoilrig> (it invokes GCRYCTL_INITIALIZATION_FINISHED)
<nottheoilrig> it just doesn't do it properly
<nottheoilrig> if it didn't initialize gcrypt at all, gnutls_global_init would and the segfault would be resolved
<nottheoilrig> if it initialized it according to the gcrypt manual, the segfault would be resolved
<jtaylor> I see
<nottheoilrig> i think the bug is that python-gnutls does some initialization
<nottheoilrig> (which stops gnutls_global_init from invoking gcry_check_version)
<nottheoilrig> but it doesn't initialize it properly
<quick-> hi ,the sound on my system is incresaing and decresing on its own and i am having trouble typing due to this . Can you please tell me how to stop this. I tried disabling the pulseaudio service but that didnt help. I am having a HP CQ 45 207 TU notebook. Is it a bug in ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-03-24
<DanaG> hmm, since I can confirm this bug report:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/1045070  -- should I change status to "confirmed"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1045070 in byobu "byobu interrupts ctrl-a when keybinding is already set to another key" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> There's an incomplete in "byobu" the project.
<DanaG> nevermind, copied wrong bug link to channel... try this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/byobu/+bug/887387
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 887387 in byobu "byobu emacs mode escape key fails" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> anyway, there are two bug reports that seem related, and I'm not sure what to do with them to get them looked at.
<arand> failures in installing the kernel when installing from the mini.iso for raring, on which package should it be reported?
<arand> Also, is there any way to get files off of the mini system environment (so I could get the complete partman and syslog)
<arand> Hrm, nevermind, it's just failing to work with the qcow2 disk base, thinks it's run out of space directly :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-17
<knome> hey, was wondering what the general guideline is for bugs reported against EOL releases
<knome> if the bug can't be reproduced with the latest version (but can't be verified if it still exists in the EOL release), what should the status be?
<knome> incomplete or won't fix?
<knome> or something else?
<hggdh> knome: usually we mark it invalid, with a comment that it cannot be reproduced on a current version, and we are closing it because the affected package is EOL-ed
<knome> okay, what about the importance?
<knome> should it be the importance that the bug had if it existed, or undecided?
<hggdh> it is a good approach. But, since the bug is obsoleted, it does not really matter
<knome> what is? :)
<hggdh> setting the importance :-) -- it is moot, since we will not work on it anymore
<knome> hehe, sure
<knome> was there a comment-template for those cases somewhere?
<hggdh> if you can find, somewhere, a possible fix on a later release, you can close fix released, with the caveat that it is a probable match
<hggdh> no, we do not have a template for it. There might be a template answer, though
<knome> (also, would be cool to have this information on the wiki - maybe it is there, and i just didn't find it)
<knome> oki
<hggdh> let me look for it
<hggdh> ugh, "waiting for wiki.ubuntu.com"...
<knome> hehe
<hggdh> knome: correction -- set to incomplete, and ask the OP to check on a newer release
<hggdh> knome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_EOL
<knome> haha, okay
<hggdh> also, the page has a series of common responses you can use
<knome> bug 407976
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 407976 in xfce4-session "xfce4-session crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407976
<knome> already marked invalid.. ;)
<knome> and sent a comment
<hggdh> that's OK. Frankly, for a bug that old...chances are we would need a brand new backtrace (so opening a new bug would be better, with apport processing)
<knome> yep.
<hggdh> and the upstream bug was never looked at... sigh
<knome> well it was assigned..
<brainwash> can "One Hundred Papercuts" be dropped from the affects list? having it in the list somehow implies that the problem has been assigned to the papercuts project
<brainwash> bug 1210898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1210898 in thunar-volman (Ubuntu) "Thunar does not automatically mount removable drives and media" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210898
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-18
<brainwash> hello, can anyone please mark a handful of reports as public? these reports are currently referenced by other reports (duplicates)
<brainwash> bugs: 1159143 1204675 1290114 1233107
<brainwash> hggdh: can you please reveal the mentioned bug reports? ^
<hggdh> bug 1159143
 * hggdh kicks ubot2
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> brainwash: 1159143 is public now
<hggdh> brainwash: I released the others as well
<brainwash> hggdh: thanks :)
<awe> hggdh, my membership to ubuntu-bug-control expired, is this something you could restore?  I was granted access so that I can triage/process ofono  bugs, and unfortunately let my membership expire
<hggdh> awe: yes, I can. What is your LP id?
<awe> hggdh, 'awe'
<awe> ;)
<hggdh> heh
<awe> thanks!
<hggdh> awe: done
<awe> great, thanks again!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-19
<brainwash> can anyone please remove or edit this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+source/tumbler/+bug/724064/comments/7 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724064 in tumbler (Ubuntu) "tumblerd crashed with signal 7 in tumbler_thumbnailer_create()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> brainwash: i've forwarded it to #launchpad, in the off chance it needs an LP admin to go in and snipe the comment.
<teward> (but sooner or later someone'll look at it and remove it)
<brainwash> teward: thanks, this is actually the first childish comment I've encountered on lp
<brainwash> so it deserves to be removed :D
<teward> brainwash: wgrant handled it.  :)
<wgrant> :)
<brainwash> wgrant: thank you :)
<tarpman> hi, is this the right channel to request bug status changes? wondering if someone could open a precise task on bug 1020048; precise is still affected and I have a patch I'd like to propose for sru
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020048 in cups (Ubuntu) "after certain time printing to cups stops working" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020048
<morgo> Hi everyone!  Is it possible to close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.5/+bug/1294654 as a duplicate (per my last comment there)?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1294654 in mysql-5.5 (Ubuntu) "Update to 5.6" [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> done
<ali1234> anyone can mark duplicates btw
<morgo> I did not realize.  I will mark it myself next time.  Thanks!
<brainwash> please change the status of bug 1221055 to public, this report is referenced by another one (duplicate)
<brainwash> ubot2 wake up
<ubot2> Factoid 'wake up' not found
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1221055
<ubot2> brainwash: Error: launchpad bug 1221055 not found
<hggdh> brainwash: done
<brainwash> hggdh: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-20
<brainwash> can anyone please re-open bug 1290575 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1290575 in LightDM GTK+ Greeter "lightdm-gtk-greeter does not exit cleanly when logging in" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1290575
<brainwash> the bug is not fully fixed
<brainwash> the status has been already set back to "confirmed", but "fix released" seems to override it
<rbasak> brainwash: done. Note that there are two bug tasks there - one for the upstream project; one for the package in Ubuntu. Bug status applies independently to each task.
<jobin> Hey all! I am trying to help with triaging bugs at launchpad with the nautilus package and have come across some bugs which are related to 13.04 release which is now past its EOL. What is the procedure to deal with such bugs? I would like to know since I am a newbie at triaging and hence please forgive my naivety.
<jobin> One of the bugs here FYR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1235457
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235457 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "error open nautilus on terminal" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> jobin: in general, we should check if the issue is still present on a supported version
<hggdh> jobin: and please do not worry, we are happy to have you helping :-)
<jobin> but then the bug reported should be modified or a new bug filed with the updated release?
<jobin> if the bug is present
<hggdh> if the bug is still present, you just adjust the description to state it is still there on version <x.y>; it would be nice to check on bugzilla.gnome.org if it was reported there are well, and then (if so) link the upstream report to the LP bug
<jobin> and thanks, it feels nice when people help out on IRC :)
<jobin> and if the bug is not present?
<hggdh> then... (just a sec, let me get the URL)
<jobin> and which bugs are reported to bugzilla.gnome.org btw if they have already been reported on LP?
<hggdh> jobin: you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_EOL
<hggdh> in fact, the page has a series of common cases
<jobin> thanks a lot, have a lot to read before i proceed :-|
<hggdh> don't worry, we all started without knowing what to do ;-)
<brainwash> I wasn't aware of the standard responses page, well, it had to exist :D
<hggdh> there is a wealth of information in the wiki about triaging. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase is also a good reference
<jobin> love your humility hggdh :)
<jobin> I confirmed that this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1235457 still exists on version 14.04, so modified the bug report, can you please check if what I have done is correct or it needs further modification?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1235457 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus exits when opened using sudo user and properties of a file/folder is opened" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> jobin: let me also check -- I am unsure if the messages you include are correct
<brainwash> but isn't the usage of sudo for graphical apps considered wrong?
<hggdh> brainwash: it is not adequate, but should not fail this way
<hggdh> ah, I can repeat -- I also get a coredump
<brainwash> and if launched with gksudo or pkexec?
<hggdh> then it eventually fails as well. the difference is that gksudo will change the home to root's
<hggdh> but navigating to a different user id (I went to my personal home dir) and select properties also crashes nautilus
<hggdh> jobin: I get more messages when it fails
<jobin> what is to be done in such cases?
<hggdh> jobin: you can copy http://pastebin.com/6qXqQ5t4 as a comment to the bug -- these are the errors I see with sudo and gksudo
<hggdh> I will stop for a while, my migraine returned...
<jobin> the samba errors in your core-dump seems to be because samba is installed, so I am not sure whether to include them, should I?
<brainwash> I cannot trigger this crash
<brainwash> 14.04
<jobin> nautilus version?
<hggdh> I am not sure. I would have to follow the stacktrace, and I am not in any condition to do that now
<hggdh> for the record, I am 14.04 up-to-date
<jobin> same here
<brainwash> me too
<hggdh> interesting. really have to look at the stacktrace
<brainwash> the crash does not trigger apport?
<hggdh> it triggers woopsie, which sends the error to errors.ubuntu.com (access restricted)
<hggdh> but I am not in condition to look at it now
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-21
<brainwash> please mark bug 984589 as wishlist. thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984589 in garcon (Ubuntu) "Support "Games" subcategories?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984589
<brainwash> also mark 1069387 as wishlist
<brainwash> bug 1069387
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069387 in Xfwm4 "tiling should also resize to a quarter of the desktop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069387
<brainwash> hggdh: hey, do you agree that the importance level of bug 1260341 should be changed to "wishlist"? not sure why it has been set to "high" in the first place
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260341 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Tapping lower-right corner of touchpad causes a right-click" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260341
<tarpman> good morning. could someone please re-open bug 729979? it still exists in trusty, and is quite easy to reproduce (e.g. comment #202) when running the nvidia driver
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729979 in Compiz Core "[nvidia] Windows appear blank white" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729979
<hggdh> tarpman: done, thank you for the heads up
<tarpman> hggdh: thanks!
<tarpman> hggdh: if you're able, would you also consider opening a precise task on bug 1020048? I've posted a debdiff there and would like sponsors to see it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1020048 in cups (Ubuntu) "after certain time printing to cups stops working" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1020048
<hggdh> brainwash: I am unsure why it was set as high as well; but I do not think it should be wishlist -- it is an unexpected result. Why wishlist?
<hggdh> tarpman: done
<tarpman> hggdh: thanks again! :)
<tarpman> hggdh: oops, did you do that on bug 729979 instead of 1020048? two different bugs...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 729979 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Windows appear blank white" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729979
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> brainwash: bugs 984589 and 1069387 set to wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 984589 in garcon (Ubuntu) "Support "Games" subcategories?" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984589
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1069387 in Xfwm4 "tiling should also resize to a quarter of the desktop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069387
<hggdh> tarpman: I cancelled the precise task on 729979
<brainwash> hggdh: thanks :)
<hggdh> tarpman: work calls, sorry
<tarpman> hggdh: np, thanks for your help so far
<jobin_> Hey, all! I am a newbie at bug triaging and would like to seek advice on how to treat bugs like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1295778 Would it be appropriate to respond this way: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A_suggestion_for_changing_default_applications_or_preferences ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1295778 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus definitely needs to be repleced" [Undecided,New]
<infektedpc> so my keyboard doesnt respond after lockscreen i have to go to switch account then it works again how would i get a bug report going on this
<infektedpc> sorry if this is the wrong place to ask
<jobin_> i don't think you need to switch account, you should rather be able to type again after going to the keyboard layout and choosing your keyboard layout, you can see the keyboard layout icon on the top bar(the sign is the language you are using- En for english). If this is not reported already, you should file a bug on launchpad, i m not sure against which package this would be though
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-22
<brainwash> hggdh: regarding the standard bug report responses, should we replace the placeholder RELEASE with "Ubuntu ..." in every case, or use the actual distro name, e.g. "Xubuntu ..." ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-03-23
<teward> who's es20490446e and why are they being... grammatically incorrectish?
<teward> (see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20importances?action=diff&rev1=40&rev2=41 )
<penguin42> I'm not sure he's on irc
<penguin42> it's Alberto....
<teward> well, his "change" has been reverted
<teward> not by me, someone beat me to it
<teward> it may just be the fact I had too much to drink at dinner, but the grammatical incorrectness really irked me >.>
 * penguin42 is rare;y grammatically correct, so rarely gets irked by it
<penguin42> or even typograhpically
<brainwash> hggdh_: can you please remove the papercuts project from bug 1229486 ? it was added many weeks after the proposed patch has been attached, so it does not make any sense.. unless the papercut guys do also packaging
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1229486 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "xscreensaver-command is slow at locking" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229486
<brainwash> I'll try to get someone to cherry pick the patch, sadly the new xscreensaver version has not been synced from debian :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-17
<wxl> bug 1378042 includes a branch that fixes the bug, but development is primarily upstream on sourceforge. can this bug be merged and then pushed upstream or is it better that the fix be applied upstream and wait for it to trickle down?
<ubot5> bug 1378042 in galculator (Ubuntu) "radian is mispelled in /usr/share/doc/galculator" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378042
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-18
<rbasak> Noskcaj: surely bug 1281306 should still be open as 1.0 isn't in the development release yet? Or else open a new bug?
<ubot5> bug 1281306 in gdisk (Ubuntu) "version bump request" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281306
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-20
<MegaManSec> could https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1432378 be fixed by just moving 'static time_t last_mtime;' into a global variable?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1432378 in glibc (Ubuntu) "libresolv res_init() does not correctly inititalize internals " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MegaManSec> I'm thinking of just editing it on my box and compiling glibc myself, since the bug is stopping my work.
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-03-22
<touil1976> Hello. I need some help to track down a bug when booting ubuntu 12.04.
<touil1976> It boots allright, but I see a quick "broken pipe: could not write bytes" just before the login screen (lightdm) appears.
<touil1976> I cannot see this "broken pipe" error when looking at the dmesg log.
<touil1976> Is there anybody here ?
<dadexix86> Hello everybody. How and where should I report a bug of Ubuntu Phone?
<pgb> dadexix86: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Contribute#How_to_report_bugs ?
<pgb> dadexix86: or try #ubuntu-touch
<dadexix86> pgb that page doens't say anything about the bq device. Avengers is for the Nexus devices ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers ) and phablet-tools if for that program
<dadexix86> pgb about #ubuntu-touch they sent me first to the ubuntu-bugs page on Launchpad, but you cannot fill a bug without going through Apport there, and so they sent me here to ask how to report them
<pgb> ha!
<pgb> dadexix86: what sort of problem do you have?
<dadexix86> pgb a notification that shows up every time that I switch to another net, apparently it may be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1353379
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353379 in ofono (Ubuntu) "VoiceMail notification pretends there are 255 messages. It is not true there are only 2" [High,Confirmed]
<dadexix86> pgb someone showed up in #ubuntu-touch and explained to me how to fill a bug through the terminal in the phone
<pgb> dadexix86: I thought that https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone would do but there is nothing there :-(
<dadexix86> pgb for future reference, these are the instructions given to me: "btw dadexix86 send a bug report :) try like this: install terminal app; execute in the terminal "ubuntu-bug ofono""
 * penguin42 would assume ubuntu-phone would have something pretty and point and click for bugs, but I've not actually played with it
 * pgb is looking for one now... :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-03-22
<saiarcot895> Could someone nominate bug #1511154 for Wily?
<ubot5> bug 1511154 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-settings set <anything> fails with status 2 because of a small glitch" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511154
<asahadeo> Hi, is there anyone active at the moment in here?
<saiarcot895> Could someone nominate bug #1511154 for Wily?
<ubot5> bug 1511154 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-settings set <anything> fails with status 2 because of a small glitch" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1511154
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-21
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clonezilla/+bug/1674504   how do I not that it is xenial? (other than put that in the body/comments
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1674504 in clonezilla (Ubuntu) "Error: The resize command has been removed in parted 3.0" [Undecided,New]
<estan> hi all. i'd like to ask for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1598173 to be nominated for Xenial.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1598173 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu Xenial) "Please consider SRU of "xcb: Compress mouse motion and touch update events"" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> estan: looks like it is already nominated for Xenial.
<estan> rbasak: aha, i wasn't sure exactly what "nominated" means. i just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure and it says you should ask for it to be nominated.
<estan> rbasak: i guess i'll just wait for Dmitry to get around to doing the SRU, if it's okay.
<rbasak> estan: it just means that the bug should have a task for "Xenial", as you see it in the status section near the top of the page.
<rbasak> Thank you for going through the list. Feel free to do as much as you can of it.
<estan> ah i see. thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-22
<BjornT> hi. could someone please nominate this bug for zesty and xenial? https://bugs.launchpad.net/landscape-client/+bug/1668583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1668583 in landscape-client (Ubuntu) "upgrade activity failing with "The following packages have unmet dependencies: lxd: Unknown dependency error"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-24
<impanicking> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu Xenial 16.04.2 LTS on AWS EC2 instance. Yesterday at 4am the system ran an unattended upgrade which replaced libc6 2.23-0ubuntu6 with 2.23-0ubuntu7 and this seems to break curl under PHP. I haven't found a way to downgrade the packages affected because the apt-cache policy only shows the versions 2.23-0ubuntu7 and 2.23-0u
<impanicking> buntu3. If I try to apply 2.23-0ubuntu3 many others packages would be removed. Can anybody shred a light on how can I downgrade to the exact previous version?
<impanicking> My google-fu has being driving me on circles when trying to find a solution to this... Do I need to add another "repo" for dkpg? the apt-policy only lists http://eu-central-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<rbasak> impanicking: this sounds like bug 1674532.
<ubot5> bug 1674532 in glibc (Ubuntu) "glibc update caused NSS ABI break" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674532
<rbasak> impanicking: see https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3239-2/. Looks like you want to update to      libc6 2.23-0ubuntu7
<impanicking> @rbasak that's the currently installed package: libc6 2.23-0ubuntu7     I'm trying to downgrade to 2.23-0ubuntu6 (when things were working)
<meetingology> impanicking: Error: "rbasak" is not a valid command.
<rbasak> impanicking: if you're already on 2.23-0ubuntu7 and are still affected, then you probably need to restart services.
<rbasak> impanicking: rebooting is the easiest way.
<impanicking> ha! the classical turn it off/on... I'll do and see, one sec
<impanicking> I can't belive the solution was just one restart away. Many thanks rbasak, lesson learned
<tsimonq2> This probably isn't the right project to report this against, but I can't figure out what package it should be: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-tweaks/+bug/1663960
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1663960 in Lubuntu-Tweaks "Trackpad on MacBook Pro is improperly double-clicking" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> Could someone with a little more knowledge please follow up?
<tsimonq2> I'll make beer tallies ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-03-25
<melodie> hi!
<melodie> I'm trying some music players and now can't install Audacious in Xenial. I posted a bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/1676092
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1676092 in audacious (Ubuntu) "Can't install audacious in Xenial depends not the right version" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> if someone in charge could have a look, not sure perhaps I should've posted it against gdk-engines-pixbuf instead of Audacious
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-19
<MarcAscona> Hello all together!
<MarcAscona> Anyone here who is speaking in german?
<ogra_> MarcAscona, try #ubuntu-de
<MarcAscona> Thx a lot!
<tsimonq2> So I see multiple ways I can deal with a bug like bug 1757012.
<ubot5`> bug 1757012 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "Upgrade ZFS to v0.7.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1757012
<tsimonq2> I could say "it's past Feature Freeze, file an FFe"
<tsimonq2> I could ignore it and wait for the person monitoring the bugs for src:zfs-linux to pick it up.
<tsimonq2> I could convert it into an FFe myself.
<tsimonq2> I could say "send this to Debian, not us"
<tsimonq2> I dunno, what's the best thing to do here?
<tsimonq2> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> I'd ignore it as I think cking is pretty on top of zfs.
<tsimonq2> OK.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-21
<ahasenack> hi, could someone please accept my trusty and xenial nominations for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1734225 ? Bionic is fixed already, as is artful
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1734225 in samba (Ubuntu) "Invalid service name defined in /etc/ctdb/events.d/50.samba" [Low,Triaged]
<hggdh> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-22
<tsimonq2> I'll send an email to ubuntu-release about my MBF in a bit.
<ryanakca> Bug #892495 seems to be against the "Elementary OS" project's "slingshot" launcher, rather than against the slingshot package. Is there any harm in reassigning it to the "slingshot" project?
<ubot5> bug 892495 in slingshot (Ubuntu) "RTL issues in Slingshot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/892495
<ryanakca> Analogously with all of the bugs filed against the slingshot package in Ubuntu.
<hggdh> ryanakca: I would first find out from the OP if this is still an on-going concern.
<hggdh> ryanakca: he *was* using the Ubuntu package, then found a more up-to-date one on Elementary (but this does not make the bug an Elementary bug)
<ryanakca> hggdh: He may have had the Ubuntu slingshot package installed, but the bug is most definitely not against that package (speaking as its upstream author and maintainer in Debian) :-)
<hggdh> ryanakca: oh, in this case go ahead and re-assign it :-)
<hggdh> uh, re-direct
<ryanakca> OK, thanks
<ryanakca> Err, by re-direct, I assume you just mean use the reassign Launchpad functionality?
<hggdh> you should change the "Affects", taking out the ubuntu package, and putting it ustream
<ryanakca> OK, thanks.
<hggdh> "reassign" usually is taken to mean "assign somebody else"
<ryanakca> Ah, OK.
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-03-25
<soshiant> i want link download repository for ubuntu trusty
